# [IC] JM's A Bit of Trouble (Book 2)



## jmucchiello (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to the IC thread for my game. You can find the OOC thread and RG threads below:

Book 2 starts here

OOC RG

Players in Book 2:

TallIan, playing the Halfling Ranger Perin Wolfrider, has always been here. Never start book 2.
ArwensDaughter, playing the Silver Dragonborn Paladin: Delmirev Surina, joined on the way to Leed's Crossing
FitzTheRuke, playing the centaur fighter Swithun, joined when the lizardman camp was discovered.
JustinCase, playing the aasimar hermit monk Brother Pelegon, joinied after being liberated from the lizardman camp.
Mark Chance, playing the halfling cleric Klebba Martindale, joined at the start of Book 2. Never started.
Charlotte of Oz, playing the human wizard Anna Arcana, joined at the start of Book 2.
doghead, playing the wood elf ranger Sariel (aka Injasarielsha'thé lo-Rohinja of the Iolanthe), joined at the start of Book 2. Never started.
Steve Gorak, playing the human bard Themein of Keltarin, joined at the start of Book 2.

The story so far (Book 1):

The towns of Leed's Crossing and East End have been slowly lowering in population. No one was really sure how until kobolds and lizardfolk were spotted one evening. They were sneaking into farm houses on the fringes of town and kidnapping entire families. Taking them hostage into the swamp to the northeast. When no one from Leed's Crossing arrived in Bit for the high summer festival, a band of loosely affiliated adventurers sought to find out what was happening.

In Leed's Crossing they defended the fifty or so remaining villagers from an all out assault from the reptilian folk. The party changed composition as some accompanied the villagers back to Bit while the others pushed on, to follow the last fleeing lizardfolk. Eventually they found a camp with several hundred villagers waiting to be taking further into the swamp.

After liberating them, the pushed into the swamp and found out the lizardfolk were using the villagers to mine something. The group managed to befriend on tribe of lizardfolk who wanted nothing to do with Ariamhodary's plans.  The makeshift miners were liberated and as they fled the swamp they found an army from Bit waiting for them in Leed's Crossing.

Over the summer, the army went into the swamp, but Ariamhodary's forces had retreated deeper into the swamp. The army was not built for a long foray into the swamp and retreated by to Leed's Crossing. The Heroes returned to Bit to a Hero's welcome.



Spoiler: Players from Book 1



TallIan playing the Halfling Ranger: [Post="7278746"]Perin Wolfrider[/Post]
Thateous playing the Elf Wizard: [Post="7284374"]Everett[/Post]
eayres33 playing the Dwarf Barbarian: [Post="7278773"]Veit Ironfist[/Post] Missing on the way to Leed's Crossing​Charwoman Gene playing the Half Elf Bard: [Post="7279177"]Valeria[/Post] Missing on the way to Leed's Crossing​SunGold playing the Gnome Warlock: [Post="7279454"]Breealee ("Bree") Topps[/Post] Missing on the way to Leed's Crossing​EarlyBird playing the Half-Orc Cleric: [Post="7388146"]Keth[/Post] Joined on the way to Leed's Crossing and accompanied the LC villagers back to Bit​​ArwensDaughter playing the Silver Dragonborn Paladin: [Post="7392304"]Delmirev Surina[/Post] Joined on the way to Leed's Crossing
Zadolix playing the Dwarf Fighter: [Post="7392347"]Zadolix[/Post] Joined on the way to Leed's Crossing. Lost in Leed's Crossing​eayres33 playing the human cleric [post="7535892"]Valdral Shadowmace[/post] Joined when the lizardman camp was discovered. Accompanied the rescued villagers back to civilization.​​FitzTheRuke playing the centaur fighter [post="7535464"]Swithun[/post] joining when the lizardman camp was discovered.
JustinCase player the aasimar hermit monk [post="7610524"]Brother Pelegon[/post] joining after being liberated from the lizardman camp.
tglassy player the human draconic sorcerer [post="7609638"]Drake[/post] joining after being liberated from the lizardman camp.


The Rogue's Gallery thread has the character generation information for the campaign.



Spoiler: Story Beats




[post="7286986"]Start of Story[/post]
[post="7294806"]Is that a bear?[/post] and [post="7313632"]back in its cage[/post]
[post="7342142"]Arrival at the Tillerson estate[/post] and [post="7365635"]an empty skiff[/post]
[post="7388173"]Folks depart, folks join[/post] and [post="7394110"]we ride out of Bit[/post]
[post="7397450"]Stirges under the bridge[/post] and [post="7403467"]the fight ends[/post] and [post="7412745"]finally kill the queen stirge[/post]
[post="7417747"]Investigate a farm[/post]
[post="7425218"]Meet the mayor[/post]
[post="7440930"]The fight for the Leed's Crossing Inn[/post] and [post="7486562"]the fight ends[/post]. They chase after the survivors.
[post="7504425"]Fight at the roadblock[/post] and [post="7518635"]fight ends[/post]
[post="7550877"]Assault on the Lizard Camp[/post] starts. [post="7576341"]Main fight ends.[/post] And Everett runs into the pit where they find his cousin Dennet and a necromancer lizardman. After his defeat LEVEL 3
[post="7607255"]Capture to returning cart.[/post].
[post="7644765"]Follow the cart tracks and find a different lizardfolk camp[/post]
After heading into the swamp, they find out about Ariamhodary's forces from a group of peaceful lizardfolk. The mad king has three or four villages of lizardfolk under his sway and was using the humans to mine metals(?) from the swamp. He ultimate goal was unknown.
The heroes liberated the villagers and retreated to Bit for a heroes' welcome. But Leed's Crossing and East End are abandoned.



Following is some background data on the homebrew world:

*Short campaign history:*
There once was an Empire that spanned thousands of miles in all directions. It ended two thousand years ago during the cataclysmic Ogre-Centaur wars. No large governing body has existed since then for more than a generation or two. City-states dominate the political landscape. But the dead Empire still haunts the geography of the region. To the east is the Empire River. Bit is located on Empire Bay. Ruins of fortresses and keeps dot the landscape.

Bit is a port town with a non-farming population of almost 8000 humans, elves, halflings, gnomes, and other races. It is best known for being the last "human" town on the northern shore of the bay.

Here's a map of the local area. Everything in the descriptions is considered common knowledge (DC 5 Int check kind of stuff).







Spoiler: Places



*Bridal Keys:* Ten to twelve miles off the coast of Bit in Empire Bay, the Bridal Keys are mostly uninhabited and thought to be cursed. Ship wrecks litter the waterways between the islands and most sailors will not sail to them.
*Centaur Plains:* These open plains are home to a relatively large nomadic centaur population. The lands are also dotted with hobgoblin settlements that consider Strife their capitol.
*Empire Plains:* South of Empire Point, the fertility of the Empire Plains are legendary. How else could the great population of Empire Point be fed.
*Endless Desert:* A dramatic name for a place where nothing really grows. Ruins appear and disappear daily in the shifting sands. Some seem even older than the fabled fallen Empire.
*Forever Forest:* The Forever Forest is home to mostly fey and sinister species.
*Gold Cliffs:* A majestic cliff nearly a mile high separating the low lands from the Golden Plateau. The cliff face is actually white but in the morning sunlight they shine like gold.
*Golden Plateau:* This plateau is nearly impossible to reach without flight. Rumor that descendants of the old Empire still rule on the plateau is common knowledge.
*Groaning Forest:* Elves and gnomes make the groaning forest their home. The name comes from the sound heard in parts of the forest when strong winds blow through. No one knows why it makes this sounds as similar forests with similar trees do not groan.
*Holden Mountains:* The northern edge of the local area. The great Empire in its heyday did not spread far beyond the Holden Mountains.
*Kaur Mountains:* Rich veins of metals litter the Kaur Mountains. Dwarves have lived in the mountains for centuries.
*Swamp of Torment:* No roads cross the Swamp of Torment. Only the Empire River flows through it.





Spoiler: Settlements



*Bit:* A backwater town, the westernmost civilized settlement on the bay.
*Cade-Crable:* The twin cities of Cade-Crable occupy both sides of the Empire River delta as it meets the Eastern Ocean. Population of the twin cities is easily over 50,000 humanoids.
*Empire Point:* Built on the high cliffs that encircle the southern end of the mouth of Empire Bay, this city of 40,000 humanoids was one the seat of government for the Empire. The Empire Spire at the northern tip of land is so tall and shiny, that people in Crable claim sunlight reflecting off the spire can be seen around 3pm each day all the way across the mouth of the bay.
*Kaurshale Mines:* The major outwardly facing Dwarven town where goods from the mines are sold to non-dwarves.
*Michel's Foley:* This town of 12,000 humanoids is named after an otherwise forgotten emperor of the Empire whose foley is no longer remembered.
*Nequalla:* This town of 5,000 merfolk is about 150 feet below the waters of Empire Bay, on a hill under the waters.
*Sarandan:* A town of 20,000 humanoids known for its artisans. Waterclocks and similar tinker objects mostly come from Sarandan.
*Solace:* A town of 28,000 humans, Solace is known for its racist human rulers who only allow humans rights of property ownership.
*Strife:* A town of 15,000 hobgoblins and other goblinoids. Life in Strife is cheap and everything is available for sale there, for a price.
*Ys:* A nomadic town of about 2,000 inhabitants. The caravan city of Ys (EEss) moves around, staying in place for at most two weeks before moving to another oasis.





Spoiler: Water Ways



*Coral River:* The only means of travelling to Kaurshale Mines is by this river. The dangers of the Forever Forest do not permit towns to remain in place for long.
*Eastern Ocean:* The eastern ocean is thought to be the eastern edge of the world.
*Empire Bay:* This salt water bay is home to a few intelligent marine species.
*Empire River:* The Empire River flows from the Holden Mountains to Cade-Crable. Major arteries feed most of the cities on the coast.
*Golden Falls:* A mile high water fall. The crashing sound of falling water can be heard for many miles around.
*Leed River:* This tributary of the Empire River goes to Bit.
*Souls River:* This tributary of the Empire River goes to Solace. Was also known as Lost Souls River centuries ago.





Spoiler: Beyond the map



North of the Holden Mountains are a few cities on the northern coast of the continent. The barrier created by the mountains means the common tongue spoken in the north is similar, but not the same as the common tongue spoken locally.
West of the Mountains, the Plateau and mountains surrounding it extend for another 50-100 miles before dropping back to normal elevations. The continent continues for about 500 miles before reaching the Western Ocean. People believe these two oceans are one and the same.
South of the Endless Desert is the Southern Ocean.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Local Calendar



Calendar: 10 months of 6 weeks containing 6 days plus 5 holidays called festivals. 5 seasons, the months are named for the gods

Sun Day Festival – longest day of year, start of High Summer, traditional new year's day
Grum
Adan
Harvest Festival – start of Autumn
Palient
Toraya
Winter Festival – start of Winter
N'drovo, last day is shortest day of year
Essem
Planting Festival – start of Spring
Kuna
Runell
Pledge Festival – start of Rights season, traditionally marriages happen these two months, sometimes called Low Summer
Corse
Coress





Spoiler: Deities



*Deities *– The Family of the Tierden'Tor
The Family is literally five married couples who over see the seasons associated with their months. Serter and Wassanna are genderless and unassociated with the calendar. Their portfolios are large and both are seen as distant compared to the other deities whose portfolios are things people are more familiar with.

*Grumc *– god of smiths, builders, and tinkerers
*Adana *– goddess of plants, trees, and fertility

*Palientar *– god of travelers, merchants, and roads
*Torayana *– goddess of sailors, rivers, and seas

*N'drovio *– god of death, omens, and fate
*Essembri *– goddess of oaths, vengeance, and promises

*Kunar *– god of the sun, light, and hope
*Runella *– goddess of the dawn, hearth, and birth

*Corsill *– god of conflict, conquest, and dreams
*Coressa *– goddess of love, beauty, and fulfillment

*Serter *- being of the stars

*Wassanna *- being of time

High Priests have the title Tierden
Clerics must be part of the church, but the church is lenient about allowing itinerant priest to travel freely.

Other deities exist, lizardfolk are known to worship a minor deity, Issostle, lord of the swamp, for example.


*An area map of Bit and the surrounding villages*






Most of the area around the villages is covered with farms. Various places along the roads there might be inns or collections of houses with a tavern nearby that are outside the various villages.



Spoiler: Places of Interest



*Villages*
Bareback
Coverdale
East End
Forest's End
Groaning
Homestead
Leed's Crossing

Mayor Jurad Blikely
Dennet Tillerson, 9th in line of the Tillerson Family
Maran Puth'Sayol Tillerson, wife of Dennet. Anya, 14 year old daughter. Pavel, 7 year old son.
Little Bit
Riding
Summer Hills
Tolman
West End

*Ruins*
Dreerdan's Cell
Golden Ruin
Michel's Ruin
Swamp Fort


*Closeup of Bit* (This section is still in being updated)





Bit is about 2 miles from the north road to the south road. It is about 1 mile from the east road to the docks. The roads shown on the map are the main thoroughfares, capable of three carts riding abreast with room left over for foot traffic on either side. (20-30 feet wide). The thick roads out of town lead to the other village. The thinner roads out of town lead to farms local to Bit.

Through town, the Leed River averages 25 to 30 feet wide at the eastern edge of town widening to about 50 to 60 feet wide near the mouth.



Spoiler: Famous Residents



Oligarchy families of Bit
*Tommilson *– millers along the Leed's river
*Greygour* – southern lands and dock owners
*Puth'Sayol *– northern lands, off-shoot of a Cade-Crable family of Half-Elves
*Rillstone* – northeastern lands, reclusive

Other Residents
*Tierdan Humil Quilpeg* - Spends a lot of time at the Cathedral but his home is nearby in the High Garden district.
*Sira Olin* - An elf diviner who has lived in Bit for generations. His home is near the river in Market Downs.





Spoiler: Famous Locales in Bit



*Districts*
The district boundaries on the map are not physical. Shops and residences exist outside the city boundary. But farms also exist nearby.

*Governor's Island* - This private island is shared by two of the Bit families. The Greygours in the west and the Tommilsons in the east. A public park separates the two compounds. A bridge connects the island to Ship Bottom and a ferry connects it to Saddle Point.
*The Commons* - A lower to middle class residential and market district. Many parts of the Commons are considered rough neighborhoods.
*The Dinge* - A lower class residential and industrial district. Tanners and other loud or smelly work is confined to this district. (Wind generally *High Garden* - Parks and upper class markets are here. Theaters (2), music halls (3), and fine dining are also found here.
*Marketdowns *- A middle class residential and market district.
*Riverfront *- An upper class residential and market district.
*Saddle Point* - A lower and middle class residential and market district. Beach areas are open to the public.
*Ship Bottom* - The wharves, many warehouses, and many merchants are in this district.
flows to the northwest along this section of the bay.) Fisherman houses line the beach front here. Parts of the Dinge are considered rough neighborhoods.
*The Square* - The main markets are located here. The actual square is a tent market where sellers are transitory. Parts of the Square are considered rough neighborhoods.

*Caravansary *- Not an official district, but most long distance traders park their caravans here and wheelbarrow their wears to the warehouses across town. Gurum's Golems is located in the eastern part of the area.

*Places
Cathedral of Bit* - The grounds of the Cathedral include a large church, an office building, and a monastery.
*Garden Bridge* - This large wooden bridge is narrow and horses are not allowed on the bridge.
*Governor's Park* - Taking up the whole center of the island, this park and garden is maintained for public use.
*Leed Bridge* - This stone bridge is decorated ornately and is about twenty yards wide with benches and light posts along the sides.
*The Leed River* - The Leed River ranges from 80 to 100 yards across within the Bit city limits. It is over 10 feet deep in most places and the water runs deceptively slowly on the surface.
*Market Bridge* - This stone bridge is guarded on both side by several town guards (10 or more during festivals). There is a 2sp toll per axle for vehicles using the bridge.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 27, 2017)

Two days before The Sun Day Festival, the first day of the new year and also the longest day of the year, finds the town of Bit swollen from its normal size of around 8,000 people to well over 20,000, The caravansary has overflowed into a couple bare fields nearby. The inns are packed with higher class folk than they might normally host. Houses are renting out space to travelers.

The bustle of work decorating the main square, preparing portable food carts, and preparing various locations for sporting events continues as it has for the last few days. The Tierden (high priest) of the Cathedral of Bit can be seen out and about making sure all twelve offering stations to the gods are properly prepared.

In the villages surrounding Bit, the opposite is true. Villages like Groaning, Forest's End, Tolman, and East End are practically ghost towns, their residents already in Bit or on the road there. One or two inns are still open in those towns as the denizens of the Groaning Forest sometime stop by for a drink or a night's rest. But by tomorrow, those inns will also be closed as their owners head to Bit.

The weather is seasonably warm and there has been little rain since Spring ended after the Pledge Festival two months ago.

Rumors abound in the city and it is not hard to find a contradictory rumor to most of the crazier ones. Some popular ones (DC 0) include:
Old man Rillstone, the reclusive head of one of the four ruling houses of Bit, has finally passed away.
No skiffs from Leed's Crossing have arrived at the Festival this year. (That part is consistent. For the reason, there are several conflicting accounts.)
East End villagers are all happy to tell anyone who cares that raids from the Swamp of Torment are down this year.
Sira Oln, a known diviner in Bit, is said to be leaving (or to have already left) town because he has foreseen some tragedy coming.
Eliana Puth'Sayol, third in the line of succession in the Puth'Sayol ruling house, is said to be engaged to a nobleman in Cade-Crable. She is unhappy with the arrangement.
Gurum's Golems is in town. They put on amazing circus shows. A teaser show is happening tonight in a large tent erected in the caravansary.
The Homestead Horrors are favored to win the sandball competition (think lacross played on a sandy course), according to the bookies.
The Groaning Forest is said to be less active but louder in terms of the groaning it is known for. Like no one knows what causes the groaning, no one knows why the frequency or volume might have changed.

---

That's the intro. The opening to the game will be as fast or slow as you like. You have two days to get from where ever your character calls home to Bit.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 27, 2017)

Everett finished his trance and began mumbling under his breath in a foreign tongue. The scene caused a few heads and eyebrows to raise from their drunken stupors and an equal amount to simply roll over in stubborn frustration. The sun was just beginning to pierce the windows of the tavern, much to the dismay of it's hung over patrons, as handful of patrons begin to file out of the establishment, whether due to his incoherent muttering or the oppressive sun mattered not to Everett. Despite his inability to woo the barmaid Everett still had a pleasant time. 

A few minutes later and Everett finally stops muttering and opens his eyes. He had a lovely view of the ceiling, since he was making all that racket from the tavern floor. He reached out with his arm and his unseen servant hoisted him back on his feet. He removed his cloak and placed it on the servant, muttering, *"Silly mayoral mandates."* as he looked around the bar for a lone fine white glove. *"Ah ha! Right where i left you."* he exclaimed as he spotted the glove still clenching a glass of wine. Everett snapped his fingers two times and the glove inflates as if filled by a hand and moves to rest on the shoulder of the unseen servant. *"Alright Jeffery, let's be on our way."* he says, looking at the floating cloak. 

The elf makes his way out of the tavern and into the already busy streets of Bit where he was met with a variety of looks. From disappointment to bewilderment it was easy to spot those who were used to the nobles antics, but Everett dipped his head all the same. Everett made his way through the streets on the look out for something to eat. The floating hand moved to shoo away a couple of kids who'd began curiously tugging at the floating cloak. *"Oh drat."* he says in frustration. The streets were just too crowded for his liking as he stood off to the side seriously contemplating returning home. Sure he'd get his ear talked off, but at least he'd be able to eat in peace. Just then Winston, glided up from behind and landed on the unseen servants shoulders. *"Ah, so nice of you to join us."* he says to the flying squirrel. He lets out a sigh as he watches the people bumble about with excitement. _"The only good thing about festivals is that it brings the regional flavors to me."_ he thought perversely.


----------



## eayres33 (Nov 28, 2017)

Veit woke as the first light of day crept through the curtains of his back room. Wiping the crust from his eyes Veit groaned as the muscles in his back slowly started to ache. Looking around he realized that he had slept on the floor instead of his bed, _too much ale_ he thought to himself as he struggled to his feet. His body still ached from his trip back from Cade-Crable he tried to work local most of the time but Cade-Crable was where the money was and he had a bar tab that needed repayment. At least the last job had gotten that monkey of his back. 

Moving gingerly at first he walked over to the stove and poured a cup of day old coffee into yesterday’s glass. Drinking the cold stale coffee in one gulp Veit’s body shook and he stretched his arms over his head.  He still hadn’t put his mind at ease yet over the rumor that no skiffs from Leed’s Crossing had arrived at the Festival yet, and he didn’t like that he couldn’t nail down a reason yet. In all his years in Bit Veit couldn’t remember it coming this close to the Sun Day Festival without any skiffs coming in. 

_A chore for after breakfast_, Veit thought as he cleaned his face and walked into his front room/office. It was clean if not a bit spares in decorations but it worked for him and it was suitable for entertaining clients if he needed it. Bracing himself for the bright light of the sun Veit opened the door. 

As he walked out the door he saw that the town had come to life as he slept, and the streets were already crowded by those attending the festival.


----------



## TallIan (Nov 28, 2017)

Perin finished his breakfast under the bleary eyes of the innkeeper, proper crockery and weak ale providing a bit of luxury that he wasn't used to.  Perin finished eating, before any of the other patrons were even up, leaving a little extra for the inn keeper's early rise, then shouldered his pack and headed out into the predawn light.

Bit was a couple of hours walk away and Perin was hoping to be done with his business there with only one night's stay.  The fetival offered a good chance to sort out some essentials he couldn't do on his own in the wilderness, get his sword properly sharpened, pick up some arrow heads and salt and offered one of his rare opportunities to exchange gossip and rumours quickly as well as take in the circus - probably the biggest thing he missed about his life in the wilderness, but more than a day or two in civilization and Perin started to get nervous.

He was hoping to find some theories as to why the groaning forest was groaning differently, things changing in his home without him knowing why were a cause for concern.  He'd also like to know why Sira Oln was supposedly fleeing an impending disaster.

Perin started to whistle a halfling folktune to himself, enjoying the quite of the road this early in the morning.  It would be getting busier as he got closer to Bit and the day wore on.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 28, 2017)

Everett leaned against a building and watched the shuffling of the common folk. He waved to a couple of familiar faces in the sea of folks and watched with intent as a rather voluptuous woman passed by. A sly grin began to creep up on the Elves face when he spotted a door opening out of the corner of his eye. *"Veit?"* he said under his breath as he watched the dwarf eye the crowd. When the dwarf's head turned more toward him Everett could tell from the grimace on the short man's face that it was indeed Veit. 

So, the Noble forced his way through the crowd, his unseen servant leading the way, to greet the dwarf. *"V!!!"* he said with great excitement. *"So nice to see a familiar face in the sea of drabble. Thanks again for saving my hide the other night, next time you catch a bounty feel free to enlist my services should you need to haul them in. It would be the least I could do... or if you prefer I could set you up with a friend or two... I'm sure I could find a friend or two into the short thing..."* he says, trailing off a the last bit. *"Bah, no matter. A discussion for another time perhaps? What will you be getting into this fine day?"* he asks.


----------



## SunGold (Nov 28, 2017)

Bree wandered the streets of Bit in delight, trying to decide which street-vendor to buy breakfast from. Every time she thought she'd made up her mind, another delicious smell wafted by on the breeze and she'd be drawn to a new stall. 

She finally settled on a spiced pie and cider sold by a friendly old couple, and was just looking for somewhere to sit when a cloak fluttered by, seemingly of its own accord. She stopped and watched curiously, chittering a greeting to the squirrel on its shoulder. She was just about to ask the squirrel about the cloak when a blonde elf it was apparently following shooed away some equally  curious children.

Seeing the kids' disappointment, Bree balanced her small pie atop her cider and used her free hand to cast a spell, setting off tiny illusory fireworks just above their heads. Once they seemed happy again, she waved them off with a smile and returned her attention to her breakfast.

She found a barrel to perch on top of, and settled in to enjoy watching the crowds while she ate.


----------



## eayres33 (Nov 29, 2017)

Veit smiled as he heard the voice from behind him, he recognized it instantly as Everett. Veit had always liked the odd little elf.  Well he wasn’t really little but at times Veit thought a strong wind may blow him away.  “Good to see you Everett,” Veit said as he slowed down and turned to face the elf. “You look like I feel my good man.”

Turning and walking with the elf Veit continue to have a smile on his face, “You know if you would stop getting into trouble, I wouldn’t have to keep getting you out of it.” Veit laughed softly. “I’m going to get some breakfast would you like to join me?”

Veit didn’t wait for an answer before he continued talking, “I’ve heard some curious things about the Leed’s Crossing skiffs, but food first, and perhaps one glass of ale.”


----------



## Thateous (Nov 29, 2017)

Everett laughs at the dwarf. *"So you feel larger than life and handsome to boot?"* he says slyly. 

*"I'm not a betting elf, but if I was, I would always place my coin on me getting into something. Good or bad."* he adds, following the dwarf through the crowd. *" One drink isn't even enough to satiate your pallet my stout friend. Did you have a particular place in mind? Some of these people have a rather unpleasant odor about them."* 

A spark of magic draws his attention for a moment as he looks back to see fireworks entertaining some children. Looking toward the source he spots the lady he'd run into on the road heading into Bit. He smiled as the event replayed in his head. *"How I do love festivals."* he says slyly. Winston, the flying squirrel, puts both it's tiny hands over it's face. *"Oh stop. Like you've never chased a nut before."* he scoffs at the squirrel, turning his nose up.


----------



## SunGold (Nov 29, 2017)

*"Veit! Hey, Veit!"* Bree called brightly as she saw him passing in the crowd. She was glad to see a familiar face in this sea of strangers.

She dusted the pie crumbs off her hands and dropped down off the barrel, leaving her breakfast behind. She made her way through the crowd to greet the dwarf, wanting to talk to him about the rumors concerning the forest. As she got closer, however, she realized he was looking the worse for wear this morning, and clearly needed some food before socializing.

She didn't notice until she reached him that the blonde elf was with him, too. *"Oh, hello again!"* she said happily, looking up at the tall fellow. Now that she got a better look at his face, she recalled meeting him on the road, but she hadn't seen his curious cloak before. He looked like he could use a meal, too.

*"Join me when you've gotten some food?"* she asked them, pointing to her makeshift barrel-table. *"I want to talk to you about the forest, Veit."*


----------



## eayres33 (Nov 30, 2017)

Veit let out a laugh as the elf described himself as larger than life and handsome to boot, “You keep telling yourself that Veit and I’ll take the bet on you getting in trouble as well.” The elf was always getting himself into trouble, but it was never that serious and he did have quite a few connections.

Veit looked around looking at the various places to eat, “This place here, it at least smells more fair than foul, and it looks like they have ale.”

Slowing and turning slightly as he heard his name called Veit grinned as he recognized the voice as his gnome friend. “Bree good to see you, I’ll join you shortly.”

Veit walked over to counter and got some hash with some kind of meatish looking substance in it and an ale. 

“Why don’t you join me and Bree, Everett, we can try to get through this meal.” Veit said as he shook his head at the food and motioned to Everett to follow him.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 30, 2017)

The wizard scratches his chin as the two exchange greetings. *"You know her?"* He says, giving the dwarf a side ward look. *"Is it a height thing?"* he asks jokingly as he turned to the owner who was less than thrilled at the elf's quip about stature. The proprietor was a halfling after all... *"You got a problem with short people pal?"* the halfling asks, aggression clear in his voice. "Oh please, it was just a joke. Or did that one go over you head." Everett says slyly. *"I imagine most things do."* he mumbles under his breath. *"What did you say?"* the halfling says, raising his voice. "Oh nothing. just give me the same as him." Everett says retrieving some copper from his purse. The halfling pauses for a long moment before begrudgingly giving Everett his order. *"Thanks"* he says as the halfling turns his nose at the noble, turning to help the next customer.

Following behind Veit he says, *"Some people just can't take a joke. I mean clearly I have nothing against the short people... I am traveling around with a dwarf."* He takes a quick bite of the hash and winces a bit at the taste. *"It's times like this I wish i knew that presti-whatever spell."* he says between chews before swallowing hard. *"Alright Veit, I shall grace with my company for a little longer if you introduce me to your little friend." *he says.


----------



## TallIan (Nov 30, 2017)

Perin arrived in Bit just as one could say it was starting to bustle.  He'd need to sort out some lodging for the night.  Just then a flash of fireworks drew his attention, that way seemed as good as any.  As he walked along he noticed two familiar faces and one he didn't know sitting around a crude table eating, apparently waited on by a floating cloak.  He walked up to them, *"A bit early for lunch?"* he joked. *"Bree."* he greeted.  *"Viet,
 I believe I still owe you an ale."*


----------



## SunGold (Nov 30, 2017)

*"Hi Perin!"* Bree said cheerfully when the halfling joined them. She was surprised he was in town when there were so many people about, but glad to see him nonetheless.

*"Prestidigitation?"* Bree asked Everett when he complained about his food. She grinned and cast the spell over his hash, making it warmer, more flavorful, and just a touch spicy. *"Try it now!"* she said excitedly. She had played with her new magic on the entire walk from the forest, but it was especially fun to get to use it for other people.

*"Oh yeah...I have magic now!"* she said to Perin and Veit, as if casting the spell reminded her to tell them. *"So I came here to get some armor"*--she knocked on her studded leather armor, clearly proud of her new acquisition--*"and figure out what to do with my magic. But just when I leave the forest...now I hear something's wrong there. I'm worried. Have you guys heard anything about that?"* she asked, looking from Perin to Veit.

*"I'm Breealee, by the way,"* she added to Everett, having forgotten to introduce herself in her excitement. *"But everyone just calls me Bree. It's short, like me."*


----------



## Thateous (Nov 30, 2017)

Everett's face contorts in confusion as another vertically challenged individual walks up and joins them at the table. _"A dwarf, a Halfling, and a gnome... sounds like the beginning of a bad joke."_ he thought. *"Nice to make your acquaintance Miss Bree. My name is Everett of the Tommilson family."* he says before taking a bite of the re-flavored hash. *"Wow!"*he exclaims. *"I will have to be sure to learn that spell immediately."*

As the Halfling joins the makeshift table Everett says, *"Another joins the table, now the party can begin."*Taking another generous bite of hash, he looks around the table as he says, "*"We're looking like quite the interesting troupe."*


----------



## TallIan (Nov 30, 2017)

*"I'd noticed tings were a little different recently, I haven't been able to find out why.  Hopefully someone here will have something useful to say."* Perin says in reply to Bree's question.  *"You got digs yet? I don't really want to carry this around all days."* he nudges his pack with his boot. *"I have some things to take care of, but I was thinking of seeing Gurum's Golems later.  Get there early and talk to locals and visitors before the ale kicks in and the wilder theories start to surface."*

The fair elf interjects with a comment about the food then introduces himself.  *"Perin."* says Perin, realising he hadn't introduced himself to the elf.


----------



## SunGold (Nov 30, 2017)

*"I don't have anywhere to stay yet,"* Bree replies. *"Just got here this morning, but the inns are packed, of course. If nothing else, I've got a tent,"* she says, tapping her pack with a smile. *"What about you two?"* she asks, looking to Everett and Veit.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 1, 2017)

Veit chuckles softly as Everett makes a joke about the group at the table, before he begins to eat his hash and think about what Bree was saying about the forest.

“Perin!, I think you do still owe me that ale,” Veit said with smile as he saw the halfling at the table.

Taking a drink of ale Veit wipes his beard, “I have a little place not too far from her that I rent, it’s a bedroom and an office nothing special. You could both squeeze in there for a night or two if you can’t find anything more suitable.”

“I haven’t heard anything about the forest but I just got back into town recently, had been doing some work in the big city. I have heard some other disturbing things about the Leed Crossing skiffs not coming in yet.”

Veit paused to take another drink, “I wonder if they could be related?”


----------



## Thateous (Dec 1, 2017)

*"Perin, nice to meet you. Say, you wouldn't happen to be related to that halfling over there, would you?"* Everett asks, indicating the booth where the food was purchased. He looks over the crowd as he points barely spotting the stall and the halfling before turning back and looking down at the halfling... *"Oh, uh sorry, guess you can't see him..."* he says slightly embarrassed with himself. Again Winston, the flying squirrel takes both his little hands and covers his face.

*"As far as rumors i only know what my talkative peers whisper. Old man Rillstone finally bit the dust. I don't look forward to attending that funeral."* he says, shaking his head before continuing. *"Word also has it that Eliana Puth'Sayol is engaged and not too happy with the arrangement."* he says in a high pitched voice, clearly mocking the pompous person who spread the bit of gossip. 

He continues to dig into his hash a bit more as the question of housing comes up. *"Well Monti Sellerus might have a bit of a fit but there is room at the Tommilson Estate on Governor's Island. I mean I'm only forbidden from bringing certain company over. I mean after what happened last time... there's a night I won't soon forget."* he says scratching his chin, a sly smirk on his face. He shakes his head to force the thoughts away and focus on the present. He looks from Perin to Bree before speaking, *"Perhaps we could stop by now so you can drop your things?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 1, 2017)

As you are getting finished up, one or more of you can't help but notice the other conversations around you. 

One group of three middle-aged men are discussing the sandball competition. Apparently the Leed's Landing team forfeited a pre-match practice game late last afternoon.

Two women are raising their noses about all the weird people they've seen: a gnome, a hobgoblin, and even a pyk (tiny humanoids about 15 inches tall).

A loud man was telling his four friends about the groaning forest being even creepier than before because of damned fairies.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 1, 2017)

Bree looked a bit abashed when she realized who Everett was. She _knew_ that name was familiar.

*"Really?"* she replied gratefully to his offer. *"That's so nice of you! If you're sure it won't be too much trouble..."*

Just then her ears twitched a little when she overheard a man talking about faeries. Her curiosity became annoyance when she realized that the talk was negative, however. She considered using her new magic to make his drink taste like mud, but didn't want to get into a fight on her first day here.

She put the loud man out of her mind, shouldered her pack, and smiled at up at Everett. *"I promise not to take up too much room!"* she joked.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 3, 2017)

*"But I do the entire Ogryn Cycle!  With swordplay and High Chant!"*

_No one in this town appreciates good epic poetry,_ thought Valeria as she left her fourth inn.  _My skills are usually enough to score a free room, or something but the town is bursting with people so there's no room, and every entertainer worth their salt for leagues around is here so the inns won't even let me perform for tips._

Valeria has been travelling to Bit on her way to the Groaning Forest.  It was time to see her parents and let them know she's all right.  She could absolutely go right there.  Back to her parents.  Or she could figure out how to stay in town and see some stuff.  Gurum's Golems is supposed to be amazing.

_Of course I could rustle up some money busking in the street, if I hadn't sold my lute.  Not that I'm good, I'm just okay.  Okay, swordfight it is._

After finding a good spot, Valeria starts waving and chanting and making a fuss as she summons her assistant.  Having it hold one sword, she choreographs a brief fight, giving it commands to block and clumsily attack.

As her performance winds down, she notices a few familiar faces finishing up a meal across the way.  She makes her way over, saying *"Veit?  And Bree and Perin?  I wasn't expecting to run into anyone I knew.  I'm just passing through on my way to the forest, I forgot about the big festival."*


----------



## Thateous (Dec 3, 2017)

*"Well if you really don't want to take up any space you could always sleep in my..."* Everett begins before a FOURTH acquaintance of the bunch makes their way over.

*"Veit? And Bree and Perin? I wasn't expecting to run into anyone I knew. I'm just passing through on my way to the forest, I forgot about the big festival."*

*"My my my, what have we here?"* He begins looking the newcomer up and down. *"A half-breed."* he begins. *"How nice to at least see someone of similar height. I was afraid Veit had a thing against the taller races."* he says with a sly grin. *"Veit, you have such beautiful friends, even if they all smell like they've just walked out of the forest, you should really introduce me if there are any more as adorable as this little half-breed."* he says with a wink in Valeria's direction. *"You acquired the best of both races in my humble opinion and OH where are my manners. My name is Everett of the Tommilson family, pleased to meet you."* he says. *"And you are?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 4, 2017)

As you finish your meal and step out onto the road outside the tavern, you hear a commotion to the south. Two or three people are running past the tavern the other direction scarred for their lives. You distinctly hear one of them say, "I only have to be faster than you." Apart 30 feet away is a man on the ground, his brightly colored garb of blue and green clashing with the blood all over him. A similarly dressed man stands over him, _sans_ blood and looking further south. 50 feet away are two more of these men moving about like they are in combat. A woman shouts, "Bear," and as she does the two men part and other bystanders get out the way so you can see the 8-feet tall bear standing on the street presumably eating something on the ground in front of it, away from you. You could swear you saw a pair of town guards walking by not five minutes ago. No sign that any guards are heading toward the bear.

[sblock="If your passive perception is 13 or better only"]There's a cart about 40 feet away, 20 feet west of the bleeding man and the eating bear. On the cart is a cage with the door hanging open.[/sblock]
If you wish to intervene, roll initiative.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 4, 2017)

*OOC:*


Bree has no interest in intervening. This is what happens when you bring an unwilling wild animal into civilization. Being from the forest and having a healthy respect for predators, she's content to let nature teach these carnies a lesson.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 5, 2017)

Veit’s headache was clearing, between the coffee, the hash and the mug of ale he was starting to feel like his old self. He strained his ears to hear a little more about the Leed’s Landing team forfeiting a match. It sounded like idol talk but it was unusual for  a team to forfeit even a practice game in sandball.

Veit shook his head as Everett responded to Valeria, _the man has no filter_, Veit thought to himself. “Everett this is Valeria, an old friend of mine. Valeria this is Everett, who well, he will definitely have more interest telling you about himself than I will.” Veit smiled widely as he finished his sentence.

Veit’s smile faded as he watched the group of people running and the shout of bear. He was to his feet quickly as he scanned the scene, “Bears belong in the woods,” Veit muttered under his breath as he shook his head. “If it kills someone they will probably kill it, can’t have that.” Veit continued to talk softly more to himself than to anyone else.









*OOC:*



Veit Initiative: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 6, 2017)

Valeria begins chanting some verses from the "Tale of the Cave", in which Sir Dunmore, the hero of the story, manages to hide in a cave from his pursuers after dealing with the creature within the cave.









*OOC:*


Initiative: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14


----------



## TallIan (Dec 6, 2017)

_Idiots_ thinks Perin, _Imprison something with no idea how to deal with it_ He looks around for the closest way to get the beast out of town, but with so many bystanders that would be nearly impossible.  If it has already killed someone though, there was little to be done for it.

Perin Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 6, 2017)

*GM:*  We'll use group initiative. Everyone who is ahead of the enemies can go first. Then the enemies. Then the party. Then the enemies. etc.
This time those who have rolled are ahead of the enemies (and bear ally). So you can go first. (Thateos will still have to roll.) And you can go in whatever order you want among yourselves. I don't want people having to wait for each other acting in strict order.

For this combat:

Party
Guards of the bear
The bear


----------



## Thateous (Dec 6, 2017)

Everett stood tall and eye'd the conflict as the panic began to ensue. *"Please excuse me, I must protect the people."* he says. He wiggles his fingers and mutters something arcane and wills into existence a raging bonfire to ward off the bear from pursuing the fleeing civilians.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 8, 2017)

Bree sighs and heads after the group. Veit was right; these idiots would kill the bear if it killed anyone.

*"Try not to kill it!"* she calls out as she follows.









*OOC:*


Bree will be dealing non-lethal damage.

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 8, 2017)

Veit moves quickly but cautiously as he approaches the bear, looking for ways to either funnel it out of the town, or at least move it away from the public as they tried to contain it. 

Shouting back over his shoulder he response to Bree, “I agree, we need to take it alive if possible.”








*OOC:*



Veit will move 30 feet in the direction of the bear and would also like to deal non-lethal damage.

Veit is examining looking at the bear and situation don’t know if you would want perception or investigation so I’ll include both 
Veit investigation: 1D20 = [4] = 4

Veit perception: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 8, 2017)

The bonfire stops the bear from moving away from you. One of the "guards" pokes at the bear with the butt end of a spear. He seems to be trying to lead the bear back to the cart. The cart with the cage on it 20 feet away from the bear. It just has straw on the bottom of it.

        *GM:*  Veit, as you get closer, you can tell the bear is probably not treated as well as you would like by its captures. Not that it is treated poorly. But it has a few mangy spots on its fur and they are probably overfeeding it.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 11, 2017)

"I will do as little harm as I can to the mighty creature!" shouts Valeria as she moves in.  She attacks the bear, trying to dissuade away from her and to move towards the cart.  She shouts encouraging words to Veit as he joins the battle.









*OOC:*


Move up to Bear.
Attack on Bear: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Bonus: Bardic Inspiration to Veit, 1d6


----------



## TallIan (Dec 13, 2017)

Perin Wolfrider

*"Don't do that, you'll make him angry!"*Perin calls to the guard poking the bear. He then moves closer to use his affinity with animals to "persuade" the bear to move.

Animal Handling: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19


[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 13, 2017)

The bites at the half-elf but misses widely.
The bear swats with its large paws at the guard who poked it. The first paw just misses but the second one connects sending the bloody man's body flying. He is not likely to live to see morning.

The small halfling carefully approaches the large beast with soothing words. The beast seems to calm a bit at first but instead roars at the halfling, turns, and run off away from Perin but the bonfire causes it to turn and head toward the cart.

        *GM:*  Missed it by one, Perin. The guard that was pawed is bleeding out.
The bear is now 10 feet further away from Veit. Valeria can take an AoO if desired.

Also, CG, did you mean to attack normally before or to subdue?

New round, party is first


----------



## TallIan (Dec 13, 2017)

*OOC:*


Meant to say sorry for the delay in posting, I seem to have forgotten I was in this game.

I didn't think that there was subdual damage in 5e as 0HP only means you are unconscious.

Anyway, has the bear killed anyone yet?


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 13, 2017)

*GM:*  


TallIan said:


> I didn't think that there was subdual damage in 5e as 0HP only means you are unconscious.



Instant death can happen with normal attacks, probably not attacks made by 1st level characters, but if you take damage in excess of your normal hp maximum, you die.

Knocking a creature out is explained on page 198 of the PHB. There's no penalty associated. You just say you are attacking to knock the creature out and if they hit 0 hp, they are unconscious and automatically stable.


> Anyway, has the bear killed anyone yet?



There is the first guard that was described as injured. And at the end of the 1st round the bear really whacked the guard who poked him with a stick. His body is lying on the ground at a funny angle. (He took 14 hp of damage from a single claw attack and he is not an adventurer.)


----------



## SunGold (Dec 14, 2017)

*OOC:*


How close are we to the edge of town? Would it be feasible to shoo it out? 

Bree isn't going to help give it back to these people. She'd like to free it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 14, 2017)

*GM:*  You are not really close to any edge of town. And even if you were, the town is pretty densely surrounded by farm land. Since you all met near where Everett slept off his drunken prior evening, I've assumed you are in the southern part of The Square near the border of The Riverfront as seen in the closeup map of bit here.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 14, 2017)

Veit’s heart sank as he saw the guard hit the ground, the attack looked brutal and he doubted that the man would be getting up again. That was probably the end of the bear whether it was by their hands or by the local authorities.

His anger building Veit closed in on the bear. “I am sorry for this little buddy,” he said to the bear as he swung his maul.









*OOC:*




Veit uses bonus action to go into a rage and then move next to the bear and attacks with his Maul, will aim to knock out the bear. Attack roll with BI is 14. Damage if hit is 8.

The aim is to knock it out or to chase it away towards the edge of the city.

Veit attack with Bardic Inspiration: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D6 = [3] = 3

Veit Maul damage: 2D6+5 = [1, 2]+5 = 8

[sblock=Stats]
AC 15
HP 15/15
SPD 25
Initiative +2
Maul 5ft melee+5 to hit 2d6+3 bludgeoning
Handaxe 5ft melee or 20/60 ranged +5 to hit 1d6 +3 slashing
Javelin range 30/120 +5 to hit 1d6+3 piercing
Rage +2 damages 1 of 2 used.
[/sblock]


----------



## TallIan (Dec 14, 2017)

Perin thoughts raced, once this poor creature killed someone that would be the end of it, one way or another. The guard seemed in a bad way, and Viet had just given the bear a hefty clout - perhaps Viet could wait a second or two.

Perin headed towards the recently felled guard and checked him over, trying to stop the bleeding.

Medicine check on guard to stabilize: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21


[SBLOCK=mini stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 14, 2017)

The maul hits the bear manages to get an arm between the maul and its head reducing the overall impact of the blow. Still, it roars in pain from the impact.

Perin makes it to the guard and manages to find a pulse. He spends time trying to staunch the flow of blood from the deep claw wound.

        *GM:*  still the pc's turns.
I assumed Perin went to help the guard who was slammed and not the guard who has been on the ground since the bear escaped.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 14, 2017)

Bree winces as Veit slams the bear. Her mind races as she scrambles for a good way out of this. 

It occurs to her that with two guards down, they needed her friends' help badly. Maybe she could leverage that. *"Wait!"* she calls out to her friends. *"Don't help them yet."* She looks at the nearest guard, her expression furious.

*"Give us the bear! You shouldn't have this - we'll clean up your mess, but let us take this beast home."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 14, 2017)

The guard who was closest to the bear as his friend was slammed says, "You can have him. I ain't paid enough for this." And he looks like he's going to run on his turn.

The guard who was next to the first injured guard says, "We are sure you can be paid well if you get the bear back in the cage."


----------



## Thateous (Dec 14, 2017)

*"Oh my, that looked rather painful."* Everett says as the man is batted away like a fly. He continues to move his bonfire ever closer to the bear in a attempt to herd the animal back into the cage. *"Is he going to be alright?"* he calls to Perin as she rushes to his aid.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 14, 2017)

Bree nods, relieved that the guards don't seem up for a fight over this. *"I'm not giving it to anyone who's paying. It's going home, to the forest."*

She adds her own illusory flames near Everett's, helping to corral the bear toward the cage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 14, 2017)

*GM:*  Perception checks, please, in the OOC thread


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 15, 2017)

Veit (and anyone else who hits DC 15), 


Spoiler



As you watch the bear being herded toward the cage by the fires, you notice the cart the cage sits on is tipped backward a bit more than before. About ten feet away from the front of the cart you see a man leading a horse away and, conspicuously, there's no longer a horse attached to the cart. The man looks over his shoulder at you and immediately starts to lead the horse off the road, between a couple buildings.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 15, 2017)

As the bear herding seems to be working, Valeria works on trying to keep the crowds away from the cart.









*OOC:*


Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Veit watches as the bear starts to move back towards the cart, out of the corner of his eye he sees the cart rock backwards slightly and he sees a man leading the cart’s horse away.

Talking evenly but loud enough for the others to hear, “Someone is taking the cart’s horse.”


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 15, 2017)

At Veit's announcement, the rest of you notice the horse is being lead around a corner by a man in a pale gray robe maybe 15 feet away from the cart.

        *GM:*  Perin still has an action before the guards and the bear act.

And the spoiler in post 50 is now public knowledge.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 16, 2017)

Perin,

_Damned looters_ thought Perin.  He still wanted to save the bear from the repercussions of killing a person.  He headed for the first guard to be hit and checked him over.

Medicine check on guard to stabilize: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17










*OOC:*


Sorry I didn't realise that Perin still had a turn.

I was thinking Perin went for the most recent one to get hit first, this time to the one that was on the floor when the fight started.







[SBLOCK=mini stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 16, 2017)

*GM:*  Perin's triage was in the correct order.
I'm having issues with keeping track of stuff so I drew it out. Scale is 5 feet per square


G1 is the lightly injured guard.
G2 is chasing the horse.
G3 fled to the north west.
G4 is the heavily injured guard.
     

The useless guard looks down at Perin tending to the first guard and repeat, "I'm sure our employer will pay... Stop! Horse thief!" And he runs toward around the bonfire and toward the alley the horse is disappearing down. The man Perin is tending to whispers, "Save Wiggles. He's a good bear. Deserves a better life."

The bear turns in fear away from the multiple fires and charges toward the roadway near the cage. (southeast corner of map)

Round 3, party goes.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 21, 2017)

Veit let go of his anger and rushes towards the guard next to the bonfire. He looks him over trying to stop the flow of blood. Sorry friend this isn’t my strong suit. Veit says with a grim expression.









*OOC:*



Veit medicine check: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15


----------



## Thateous (Dec 21, 2017)

Everett continues to use his conjured bonfire to herd the bear into the cage. His gloved hand moved toward Everett's mouth and gave it a pat as he yawned a giant yawn. His body was reminding him of the late night he'd just awoken from only a little while ago. His unseen servant then moved up behind him and the cloak dropped comfortably on his shoulders.










*OOC:*


Thanks for the map. Just doing fluff stuff in the back, saying unseen servant's time is up now.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 21, 2017)

Perin,

Seeing the looter heading down the alley and the large opening the bear could still exploit, Perin raced after the guard.  *"Stop, you damned thief!"* Perin yelled, sending a bolt after the thief for emphasis.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Move: behind G2
Action: attack horse thief with crossbow:  Attack and damage vs horse thief : 1D20 = [6] = 6
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=mini stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 28, 2017)

Valeria attempts to vault up and over the cage to reach the horse moving away.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 28, 2017)

*GM:*  Valeria lands in front of the cart, in the square in the same horizontal row as the bonfire between the cart's horse runners.

Bree's up and then NPCs go.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 28, 2017)

*OOC:*


Bree will move her fire to the southeast area (Valeria's former space) to stop the bear heading that way.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 29, 2017)

*GM:*  Okay, Bree and Veit. I want you both to make Intelligence checks. If you are proficient in Animal Handling or Performance, you can add your proficiency modifier to this roll. (I should have thought of this sooner.) The idea being do you get the bear into the cage or just get him moving in circles.

I'll post what the guards are doing shortly but the bear technically goes before them.


----------



## SunGold (Dec 29, 2017)

*OOC:*


I think you meant Bree and Everett, not Bree and Veit. Veit isn't herding the bear.

Here's Bree's check, in any case.

Int: 1D20 = [18] = 18


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 29, 2017)

*GM:*  Yes, I meant Everett.


----------



## Thateous (Dec 31, 2017)

*OOC:*


[roll]1d20+3z[/roll]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 31, 2017)

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] Ooops?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 2, 2018)

*GM:*  [sblock="map"]
[/sblock]Bree's quick thinking stops the bear from running south out of the small plaza. The bear is near the cage but seems reluctant to go in the cage.

Perin bolt goes wide as he watches the thief, the horse, and one of the bear's guards disappear into an alleyway south of the alley they were just in.

Top of the round, players go. The bear should end up in the cage this round unless something interferes or Everett and Bree stop their efforts prematurely.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 2, 2018)

Perin, Ranger 1

Perin raced down the side street to the entrance of the alley, working the lever on his crossbow to draw the string back.  At the corner he seated another bolt and loosed it at the fleeing horse thief, this time striking true.  That would have to be enough for the guard, Perin wasn't about to pursue anyone through their own home territory - that was asking for trouble.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Move: to corner of alleyway
Action: Shoot Th Perin Attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 2, 2018)

*GM:*  The thief takes the hit to the arm and looks back at Perin. He then drops the reins and runs away around the next corner. The guard grabs the reins and stops the horse. "Easy, girl," he says as he starts to turn the horse around.

The bear ends up back in the cage and the guard leads the horse back to the cart by the end of this round. Unless Perin decides to pursue the thief, the encounter is basically over. There are still two wounded guards down.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 2, 2018)

*OOC:*


Perin won't pursue the thief on his own, so unless the party follow immediately Perin will be back in the square by the time the bear is in the cage.

He will try and take note of the guys description though.


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 5, 2018)

Veit moves slowly through the streets circling behind Bree and trying to make sure no one else interferes with getting the bear back in his cage.









*OOC:*




Veit perception: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19

[sblock=Stat Block]
AC 15
HP 15/15
SPD 25
Initiative +2
Maul 5ft melee+5 to hit 2d6+3 bludgeoning
Handaxe 5ft melee or 20/60 ranged +5 to hit 1d6 +3 slashing
Javelin range 30/120 +5 to hit 1d6+3 piercing
Rage +2 damages 1 of 2 used.[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 5, 2018)

The bear ends up in the cage and Perin returns to the square with the other guard leading the horse. Veit does not notice anything unusual in the gathered crowd.

"Thanks for catching the bear," the guard (G2) says as he starts to hitch the horse to the cart. The first injured guard (G1) gets to his feet unsteadily and moves over to the still unconscious guard (G4). "Rainny is pretty banged up, Joch," (G1) says to Joch (G2).

At this point a pair of town guards arrives, "Who harmed these men?" one of them asks.

        *GM:*  Everett, the town guards just arriving are wearing the livery of the Greygour household, your family's rivals.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 8, 2018)

*"It wouldn't be day in Bit without running into the Greygour's." *He says sarcastically under his breath. He raises a finger to get their attention. *"Excuse me, gentlemen, so nice to see you as always. It was the bear who got the better of the men, however without their dutiful diligence it may have been innocent civilians strewn about the courtyard."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 9, 2018)

"Who's bear is this?" asks one of the town guards.

"Wiggles belongs to Master Riddley of the Riddley Family Circus," the first injured guard (G1) says as he walks over clutching his wound.

"The circus is over in the caravanserai, what are you doing wheeling him through the market?"

"Order sir. We were sent to a house up that way and told to pick up the bear." he says looking around. "Where's Mal?"

The guard who chased the horse (G2) returns, "He ran off, the idiot."

"He was our leader."


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2018)

Perin,

*"Well whatever you were doing here, you weren't doing it very well.  You're lucky no one was killed."*  As much as Perin liked the circus, wild animals performing was not to his taste.  He turns to the guards, *"Someone was trying to steal the horse, I managed to wound him, but he got away. He,"*Finnan points at the guard who was also pursuing the horse thief, *"May have gotten a better look at the thief."*

[SBLOCK=Ministats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 17, 2018)

The walking wounded guard says, *"Hey, some guy grabbed the door and it swung open letting Wiggles out. I don't know why the door wasn't locked. That's Mal's fault."*

The returning guard (G2) starts to hitch the horse to the cart as the town guards ask him to describe the horse thief.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 17, 2018)

*"Ah yes, just what I need after a fun night on the town. Conspiracy and intrigue."* He says, massaging his forehead. He sighs deeply before continuing. *"So, WORST case Mal was involved in some kind ploy to free the bear... BEST case someone took advantage of Mal's negligence to cause a bit of anarchy."* he says applying pressure to his eye's to ease the returning migraine.


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 23, 2018)

Veit breathed a little easier once the bear was back in his cage. Frowning slightly as he looked around and couldn’t find any clean looking grass to chew on. “I agree, it sounds like someone took advantage of Mal’s mistake, the question becomes why?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 23, 2018)

"Help me pick up Thom," G1 tells G2 and they try to pick up G4 (Thom) and lay him over the horse.

The town guards are asking bystanders and the owners of the tents that were trampled a bit by the bear what they saw. Most of the answers are in the form, I was minding me own business when that bear trashed the tent.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 23, 2018)

*"Where do you need to take the injured? I could make navigating the busy streets a bit easier if necessary."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 23, 2018)

"We have to deliver the bear and there hopefully Sierra can help out Thom. She does all the circus' doctoring."

        *GM:*  It's a good 30-45 minutes walk from here to the caravansary depending on how long the delay is at the Market Bridge toll.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 24, 2018)

*"Well i can't help with the bear but I can take the man to get the aid he needs quicker if you think there is a chance he wouldn't make it."*

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## TallIan (Jan 26, 2018)

*Perin,*

*"Anyone else find it suspicious that Mal, left the door open "by accident" and then ran off when the door was opened?"* Perin asks.  *"How long has Mal worked for you?"*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]

AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 26, 2018)

"Mal joined a couple seasons ago, I think." One of the guards says. "Come to think of it, he was a bit of quiet type. Didn't talk about himself or get to know the other folk."

        *GM:*  Thateous, make a medicine check if you want to figure out how hurt Thom is.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 27, 2018)

Everett gives the man a once over, but just shrugs as he is unable to figure out the severity of the mans wounds. *"If you require nothing else from us we should be going." *Everett waves his hands and mutters something arcane under his breath and he begins to lift slightly off the ground. _"That's enough mingling with these plebs..."  _He thinks as he waves his vertically challenged companions over.








*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## TallIan (Jan 29, 2018)

*Perin,*

*"Well, if he turns up again up might want to ask him some questions."* Perin says to the guards before heading over to Everet to see what he wanted.

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 30, 2018)

Veit nodded when Perin mentioned questioning Mal if he turned up, “Smart move, this whole situation makes me feel uneasy.” 

Quickening his pace Veit tries to keep up with Perin as they head over to Everett.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 30, 2018)

Seeing everyone converging on Everett, Valeria follows.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 12, 2018)

The guards for the bear, accompanied by the town guard, finish hitching the horse and continue on their way to the circus with the bear.

Everett leads the group in a slightly southerly direction. The group quickly find themselves in the Riverfront district. Buildings of 2 and 3 stories line the streets where merchants and minor merchant houses have their residences and what might be called office space. Several taverns where Everett has an outstanding tab are avoided subconsciously as you make your way to the Leed bridge. The stone triple arched bridge crosses a narrow point between the Riverfront district and Governors Island. The grounds of the island are filled with small piazzas surrounded by gardens. To the right, in the distance is the Greygour estate, four stories tall and frontage of at least 300 feet.

To the left, Everett leads you to the Tillerson estate. Only three stories tall but its takes up more space on the island, a wall crossing the island from bank to bank with several houses within. The front gate is open and Everett nods to the four men watching the gate. He leads you to the main building a couple hundred yards from the gates. As you ascend the grand stairs to the porch, the door opens and a man in his fifties, with a scowl on his face, asks, "How many strays followed you home today, Everett?"

        *GM:*  Everett knows this head butler is named Jesse.


----------



## Thateous (Feb 14, 2018)

Everett's demeanour changes at the sight of Jesse as he says, *"Oh Jesse I saw these orphans and just couldn't stand to see them running around scrounging for food while we enjoy such a lavish lifestyle. Just look at their clothes, basically a collection of tattered bits of scraps sewn together. Surely we have room for the needy."* he finishes by turning his head away and toward the sky before peaking back at Jesse through a barely open eye.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 15, 2018)

"Of course, sir," Jesse says with obvious contempt. "Shall I find rooms for them in the west wing?" (GM:not far from your room.) "Dinner will be served in two hours if you are staying."


----------



## Thateous (Feb 15, 2018)

*"Alright kids."* he says as he turns to face the group. Keeping up the ruse for no other reason than his own amusement. *"Drop your packs and wash up before dinner. Mother will not tolerate dirty urchins at the dinner table."*he finishes with a wink.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 17, 2018)

The mansion has architecture of several hundred years ago along with modern touches. You are led to the west wing, which is a U-shaped hallway with room along the out edge and a large open to the sky courtyard on the interior. A beautiful woman, may 22 years old, pokes her head out as you move along the bottom of the U. "What is all the commo--" She asks before spotting Everett. "Oh, I see, we have strays, again." (GM: Everett knows this is his younger sister, Riatta. She is use to you inviting guests to the mansion. Or perhaps she just overheard what Everett said about urchins. She is quick-witted.)

The west wing is a newer wing and the rooms you are shown are single room bedrooms, with an attached water closet. There's a large bed, wardrobe, dresser, nightstand, two separate oil lamps, a stuffed chair, and a rug under the bed and chair in each room. Heavy drapes and thin curtains cover a window looking north out onto the river before it forks around Governor's Island. Jesse hands each of you a key specific to your room once room assignments are decided. There is a communal bath area not far from Riatta's room. You can see Jesse is directing a few house servants to get it warmed up. Cisterns on the roof and large fireplaces in the bath area make this less of chore as it might have been if the water had to be transported to the room by bucket. There are three different pools, holding up to 2, 4, or 9 people easily. There are plenty of towels on a table near the door and there are soaps and perfumes located around the room.

Eventually the servants and Jesse leave to do other work and you are left to your own devices.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 25, 2018)

Dinner is served in the family dining room. Only Everett, Riatta, and the party are there. When Riatta finds out about the bear escape she digs for details about the fight and complains about the cruelty the carnival folks. If it doesn't come up she mentions she is planning to go to see Gurum's Golems after dinner, and she will accompany the party if they go as well. (and they can bum a ride in a coach if they accompany her.) She seems a bit less snobby than she pretends to be.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 27, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin makes use of the bath, a luxury he seldom has access to though he eschews the perfumes and powders available, preferring just the smell of clean.

At dinner he seems unfazed by Riatta's show of snobbery and barely notices that is seems entirely superficial. *"I do enjoy the circus, but I wish they didn't bother making animals behave like humans, its ridiculous."* he agrees.  *"They should stick with the acrobats and other feats of human excellence.  I was planning to see that at some point during my stay, but I could do both."*









*OOC:*


 Sorry for my low posting rate, busy with a new job.  I should have time the next few weeks though.

I can't remember is we had time to do both Gurumm's Golems and the circus.







[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Feb 27, 2018)

"My my how nicely you all clean up. Especially you oh sister of mine." He says sarcastically. 

"I can agree with you to a point there Perin, it is indeed ridiculous and I'm sure the nature minded among us find it cruel but human have sought escapes from their mundane lives in many questionable activities. Surely you all have hobbies that allow you a brief escape from reality... perhaps more provocative activities." He says to no one in particular.

"I for one would love to accompany my little sister to the show. You know how I always say we should hang out more..."


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 27, 2018)

Riatta does not respond to Everett's teasing. She is disappointed that the horse thief escaped. And blames the Greygour guards for the whole debacle, regardless of how unjustified that is.

Riatta rings a bell not far from her and Jesse enters. "Have the coach prepared. We are attending Gurum's Golems tonight. I'd like to leave in about a half hour, if that works for you and your guest, Everett?" She pauses only slightly before continuing, "See to it, Jesse."

"Yes, ma'am. I will send a servant to your rooms when the coach is ready."

"Excuse me," Riatta says. "I'll just freshen up before we go." She leaves for her room.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 5, 2018)

As you are preparing to board the carriage, a servant runs up and whispers something to Jesse. "By N'drovio's Teeth," he swears, "Everett?" He seems to call out reluctantly.

"Sir, there appears to be an issue and you are the senior family member currently in residence. Something tragic may have happened." At Everett's inquiry, he continues, "A skiff from Leed's Crossing has been found trapped in the reef north of the island. It belongs to your cousin Mackinez. It was empty except for a lot of blood and a spear. Do you want to go look at it? Some of the men are retrieving it from the water as we speak."

Riatta gasps, "Mackinez? No wonder they are late."


----------



## Thateous (Mar 5, 2018)

Everett's brow furrows at the news, but he quickly composes his face before speaking. *"Yes, I'll head that way at once."* he says to the servant. Turning towards his friends he continues, *"My apologies but there are family matters I must attend to. You are more than welcome to join me if you fancy a bit of mystery, but I would not hold it against you to choose the more festive option."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 5, 2018)

*GM:*  FYI, Jesse made no attempt to whisper this to Everett. Everyone heard what the emergency is.     

Riatta seems unsure what she should do, "I don't want to see blood. But I'm worried about Mac. How can I enjoy the golems?"


----------



## Thateous (Mar 5, 2018)

*"Either way you shouldn't stress my dear sister. At the very least make an appearance and if you find you're truly unable to enjoy the show then return home. I will update you as soon as I can."* Everett says in an attempt to ease his sister's growing concern for the fate of their cousin.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 7, 2018)

*Perin*

*"Trouble seems determined to find us."* says Perin, *"The golems will be on another night, but I don't want to intrude on family business."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 12, 2018)

Jesse leads the group to the eastern tip of the island. The Leed River splits here around the island and there is a small reef at the edge of the island. Two men in Tommilson livery have just finished dragging a boat onto the shore as you arrive. The bottom of the boat (essentially a row boat about 11 feet long, 4 feet wide, and 2 feet deep) is a red with blood mixed with less than a gallon of water. It looks like whoever was injured lost a lot of blood given the amount of water.

        *GM:*  Investigation checks for more.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 12, 2018)

Everett gives the boat a long look, taking care to account for currents, tides, and the viscosity of the remaining blood. *"What fate has befallen you dear cousin?"* he say, rubbing his chin.








*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 12, 2018)

There's no paddle in the boat. You don't need to paddle to get moving down river, but you do need it to steer into a dock at the end. It was just dumb luck this boat got caught in the reefs instead of being swept out to sea.

The boat's bottom is, aside from the bloody water and a few leaves, empty. You remember being at the boat launch in Leed's Crossing a few summers ago. The launch area is usually muddy and all the skiffs tend to arrive in Bit with mud in them. You would guess no one was on the boat when it was sent down river from the lack of mud. Not suspicious by itself, but then, no one from Leed's Crossing has arrived in Bit. (You verify this by looking up river and noting that there are no skiffs docked at any of the river.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 15, 2018)

As the awkward pause lingers, Jesse's clears his throat and says, "I'll have the men clean out the boat and store it."


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2018)

*"I'm having a hard time not investigating the unexplained absence of anyone from Leed's Crossing. Anyone having similar feelings."* he says to everyone and no one at the same time.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 25, 2018)

*Perin*

*"It certainly is odd.  Perhaps it isn't just family business?"*  Perin volonteers

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 4, 2018)

*"Ha! HA! HA!" *At a large table in the Lounging Goose inn Keth roared with laughter. His father had just finished telling him of the boar that had run Ivor up a tree, minus the bottom part of the lads breeches, and the huge half-orc had to wipe a tear from his eye.

"Come now. No need to be cryin'," His father scolded, a grin of mirth on his face. "I have given you and Ivor's bottoms more of a wuppin' than the boar had done to your brother. HA! HA!" He laughed and took a pull form his mug.

"Tsk," his mother sitting close to Keth chived her husband. "And you not worrying about the boys safety or the fact that I was the one who had to put in all the work fixing those breeches." A laughed burst from everyone, Keth's father spraying beer across the table. 

The half-orc felt whole once more, sitting around the table sharing tales and food with his family. Besides his younger brother Ivor(17), there was his two younger sisters, Faline(12) and Star(8) and his older brother Travin(28) all sitting around the table. Along with Uncle Wade and his wife Eva, who held a newborn in her arms (their first child). 

When Keth's eyes fell to the baby his smile left his face and he felt a coldness start to climb his skin. He shivered, and his mother felt it run through his body. She wrapped an arm through his and leaned in close. "You can no remember that day, ye were just a newly lad." she said putting her head on his shoulder. Everyone was silent and the half-orc thought of what to say to bring the smiles and laughter back. Somehow he did remember that day, and all to well.

"No, no. I was thinking if I was every that small?" he lied and he knew his mother knew. 

"Well for a moment or two, and then you grew faster than all your brothers and sister." She looked up into his face knowing that it would get him to grin. She reached up and pulled his mouth open for all to see. "Especially your teeth. Your Pa and me weren't ready to try feeding a bear at the table, who would take a finger along with his food and not know the difference."

Keth's father holds up two fingers on his right hand where small scars cross them. "Oh I tried feeding you once. Once mind you, and that was enough for me!" 

The table erupted in laughter once more.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 5, 2018)

"Sir, I can have horses ready to travel in 15 minutes if you want to ride for Leed's Crossing." At Everett's nod, he rushes off toward the stables.

"I don't think I can accompany you," Veit says. "I must see someone tomorrow morning. But I have a friend who probably would be happy to help you out. His name is Keth and he is staying at the Lounging Goose."

"You wanted me to help with that, didn't you?" Valeria asks.

"You don't have to." Veit replies.

"No, I have to." Valeria replies. "Sorry, Everett."

Eventually, the group arrives at the Lounging Goose. Veit goes in immediately and calls out Keth. Bree was not planning to dismount until a few of Keth's family step out with Keth. "Bree-A-Lee?"

"Wade?"

"Eva come here."

Eva exits the inn and sees Bree. She immediately gives Bree a hug. "Oh, child, have you heard?"

Bree is trembling. "Heard what?"

"Your mother died a few months ago. Your father and sister are staying nearby at the Bedside Inn. He doesn't look well."

Bree looks at Everett who simply nods. And she and Eva rush off toward the Bedside Inn.

Veit says, "Everett, this is Keth. Keth, Everett's cousin in Leed's Crossing is missing and foul play is highly likely."


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 5, 2018)

"Foul play?" the half-orc says with frown. "I owe you my very freedom Veit, I am at your service." Keth's mother gives a small gasp knowing her son is about to head off into danger.

Keth takes her small hands in his larger ones and puts his forehead to hers. They stand there in silence for nearly a minute, before he turns to his father. The man slaps his son on the back and grins. "Go, go be the hero I know is beating in that chest."

Keth looks to Veit and sees his forlorn look, "Your not coming," he says simply knowing the answer so leaving the true question unasked.... _why not?_


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 5, 2018)

"I am needed here tomorrow morning and I doubt you will be back that soon." Veit says. "And I don't think Everett wants to wait. Farewell, friends."


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 7, 2018)

"Farewell Veit," the half-orc calls to his friend. He then turns to the new companions the old dwarf failed to introduce him to. 

"Umm... Hello."


----------



## Thateous (Apr 8, 2018)

*"Greetings... Keith was it.... you look like a well and capable lad. I'm not going to suggest we're heading into a lions den but everyone knows traveling outside of town has a chance for danger. I'm looking to head up to Leed's Crossing to investigate my cousin's absence as well as the absence of everyone else who'd usually come down for the festival. Would you be interested in such a journey?"*


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 8, 2018)

Keth eyes the tall slim elf from behind a look of caution. The big half-orc knowing he must look like the monster his father was standing beside this far to pretty elf. "I heard some of the rumors about Leed's Crossing. Is this the foul play Veit was talking about? I wish to help, so..." He eyes the blonde hair and green eyes, and shakes his head a little. "...yes,  I will accompany you. Let me get my things."

As he walks through the inn saying his good-byes and gathering his belongings he wonders how Veit met an elf and traveled with him when he surely just wanted to punch him in the face.

Just to mar it some.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 9, 2018)

Surina adjusted the pack on her shoulder as she paused at the door to the Lounging Goose.  The chainmail she wore still felt new and different; it hadn't quite yet become a part of her.  It was good to be back in Bit, after her time training in Cade-Crable.  It was an odd feeling coming into town with the Summer festival crowd, instead of watching them from her home or from the Church.  And the rumors she'd picked up where concerning.  No barges had come down the Leed? She entered the Lounging Goose, looking for the owners, who were faithful customers of her parents.  In the process she saw Keth; she remembered the half-orc from her time as an acolyte.  She was surprised to see him talking with Everett.  Surina had never had much patience with Everett's approach to women, but as nobles went, he was kind enough.  "*Keth! It's good to see you! Here to enjoy the festival?  Or is something else going on?  You look a bit troubled.*"


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 9, 2018)

As Keth settled into his pack he was greeted from out of the blue by Delmirev Surina, from... well he didn't remember the name of the abbey he met the friendly, silvery dragonborn. "Well, by the Tierdon'Tor it is a day for old friends to come to call." he greets the impressive warrioress with a grin. 

"What was that? Troubled?" he says just catching the word over the din of the common room. "Yes, you could say that. I was just asked to help look into the rumors about Leed's Crossing." He watches for Surina's reaction. She may have grew up in a stuffy old abbey, but he knew she had received some form of militant training there. He had sparred with her once and knew she could handle the sword he wore. 

"I don't know all the details. I can introduce you to the elf in charge. A friendly sword-arm would be most welcome."









*OOC:*


Thinking Keth and a few of the Ten Swords needed medical help from the clerics of the abbey. Maybe after a bad fight or caught some bad illness.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 10, 2018)

*GM:*  You are free to make such stuff up. I can always say no later. 

I'll let this develop a little more and hopefully get the new Dwarf into the story soon as well.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 10, 2018)

Surina frowned a bit to hear Everett was in charge; he could be a bit unruly, and quite frankly, oblivious to the ruckus he caused.  His carefree attitude grated against her devotion to the rules.  On the other hand, she, too was concerned about the rumors about the Leed barges.  And it wasn't like Everett was power hungry or deceitful.  Something prodded her to pursue this.  "*I know Everett--everyone from Bit does--although he probably doesn't know me.  Lead on. *


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 10, 2018)

_"By the belter's braces 'tis alot warmer than usual..." _muttered Zadolix as he marched his way towards the Lounging Goose.

_"That landlubber guard better be reet when he said he thinks she went this way..."_ he grumbled under his breath.

The Laughing Goose looked just as it always did, a ramshackle tavern that somehow always looked inviting and charming despite it's rough exterior. One thing he did know though, was that they sold a cracking ale and he was thirsty right now. With the summer sweat beading his brow Zadolix strided through the doors and perched himself up on the nearest bar stool.

_"A flagon o' Goosey Gander if ya will!" _he guffed enthusiastically at the frantically busy barmaid.

As the barmaid grabbed a tankard he glanced around the room to see if Surina was anywhere to be seen. With a slap of his thigh in relief Zadolix hopped off the vantage point of his stool and sauntered over to the table near the window, maneuvering around patrons and chairs equally.

_"Had a feeling ye might be in 'ere! I expected ya down at Dragon's Mast taphouse like usual, what brought ye over to this side of the commons?"_

Noticing the half-orcish colleague at the table and the current awkwardness Zadolix flashed a quick wink with his one eye:

_"Forgive meh for my intrusion! I'va bin searchin' for old scaly here since I hit land this morning."_ giving Surina's shoulder a playful slap, the dull thunk of his tanned hand wafting the air of fresh sea salt around his persona.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 10, 2018)

Everett watched as the half-orc walked around and gathered his things. He noticed the half-orc have a lengthy conversation with a familiar dragonborn he was sure he'd seen around town before. He shrugged his shoulders as a friend of the half-orc's friend waddled over and joined the conversation. He looks down at Perin and says, *"Looks like our group is growing. So how did you come to know Veit?"*


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 10, 2018)

The tankard of ale was placed on the table with a quick thud as Zadolix took a seat.
_
"Another 2 tankards if ye will."_ requested Zadolix, gesturing to Surina and the half-orc stranger.

_"Greetings friend" _he says to the half-orc. _"I be Zadolix Blackbeard, son of Grimdal of the Blackbeard Freight Company. In town to savour the sights and sounds of the festival are ye?"_

Leaning in to the table towards both Surina and the half-orc, Zadolix rasps in a more hushed tone_ "Rumors be rife around town about the skiffs not coming in this year from up Leed River. Me eyes seem to confirm the same as well. Have ye heard much else? What's the real news?"_


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 10, 2018)

Keth was taken aback a bit by all the new faces in just the short time and of the odd company Surina was currently keeping. Was this the work of the Tierdon'Tor? Was there some call that was bringing all these people together? He was new to a life of service and trusting that The Family would look out for those that served them well.

"Greetings to you Master Blackbeard," the half-orc said once his confusion and doubts were put to rest. "I am Keth out from Groaning. Sorry to have no news for you, maybe one of the others have more of a tale to tell."

When the ale arrives he nods a thank you to the dwarf raising the mug to him in honor of his generosity. 









*OOC:*


Something to note, maybe a world view, will let the DM decide. 

out from Groaning - means you live near the settlement
out of Groaning - would mean you lived in that town/village

Gives people an ideal of the area your from as no one can know where every village, farmstead, etc. are located


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 10, 2018)

*GM:*  People who live in the Bit area might make that distinction. But away from Bit, Groaning is known as a forest only, not a village.

Reminder it is nearly noon and it will take half a day to get to Leed's Crossing by horse.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 10, 2018)

*GM:*  Oops, misremembered. It is late afternoon. And it will take a couple hours on horseback to get to Leed's Crossing. Thankfully, let's just say there are enough horses for everyone.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 11, 2018)

Zadolix raised his mug in response to Keth, taking a big swig as the froth of the ale rested on his beard even well after taking a drink.

He wiped away the froth with his sleeve.

_"Groaning eh? Never been there meself, though certainly heard it at times carried on the winds near the coast."_

He strokes his beard for a moment deep in thought over his cup.

_"...no news can't be good news. I don't like it. A quiet Goblin is never up to good... Would ye both be interested in heading up that way together?"
_


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 11, 2018)

"We all are interested in heading," he nods to the group Veit introduced him to. "And luckily they have horses to make the trip a bit easier on us."

The half-orc downs the rest of his mug and wipes his own lips with a sleeve. "Ahhh, let's be off!"









*OOC:*


Checking to see if I have my spells prepared for the day. Will edit those in.
Spells: divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 11, 2018)

_"Great!"_ gasped Zadolix in relief, downing the rest of the tankard in one. _"Can't be doing with this walking business, can't feel the wind in ye beard if ye know what I mean."_

And with that he got up from the stool and adjusted his pack and supplies, tightening belts and laces and giving the hilt of his warhammer a pat.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 11, 2018)

Surina smiled fondly when Zadolix entered and greeted her.  "*It's good to see you my friend.  I've been in Cade Coble and only just returned myself, so I don't know more about the rumors than you."*  When Keth suggested leaving, she nodded and joined he and Zadolix in heading toward Everett and the halfling standing near him.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 12, 2018)

After mounting up, the five of you ride out the east gate of Bit toward Little Bit and Leed's Crossing beyond. It is a hot afternoon and you are not travelling too quickly as you don't want to lose a horse to the heat. Even travelling carefully, a little over on hour later you arrive in Bit and need to seek out water for the horses. Little Bit is nearly a ghost town, most folk having traveled to Bit for the festival's official start tomorrow. A middle aged man is sitting in the shade on the porch of the largest inn in Little Bit, The Traveler's Well. As you stop at the water troughs he calls out, "You headed the wrong way? Festival's in Bit."


----------



## Thateous (Apr 12, 2018)

*"Not quite citizen. Have you friends from Leed's Crossing and if so have any come through on their way to the festival?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 12, 2018)

"Just ole Jakob, haven't seen him in a season." The man stands up and scratches his head. "But now that you mention it, the North Road has been completely quiet. Haven't seen anyone coming through in maybe two or three days. Usually a few stragglers from Groaning come down that way." He seems to be looking at the livery on the horses. "But those Leed's guys usually take their skiffs down the river this time of year."


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 12, 2018)

Zadolix takes a swig of his waterskin in the heat of the day. Turning to the others he mumbles _"If they ain't sailed down river then Leeds should be heavin' of folk still. That canna be right?"_

Clearing his throat he enquires of the man:

_"Do ye run this inn? Have ye seen any dodgy goings on around here recently?"_


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 12, 2018)

"Course I run the inn. I'm Stran Marney. The Well has been run by the Marneys for generations," the man says with pride. "Ain't seen any strange goings ons though. Aside from there not being any stragglers the past couple days."


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 12, 2018)

Stroking his beard, Zadolix pondered the implication of Stran's words and looked at his fellow travellers.

_"Keep yeself safe then Stran, things be afoot in these parts it seems. Mind if I wet me whistle with your well?"_ patting the depleted looking waterskin.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 12, 2018)

*"Can not say I'm surprised by the results. Let's give the horses a quick break and then be on our way."* the elf says .


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 12, 2018)

Surina watered her horse, and splashed a bit of the well water on herself; she never had liked the hot weather; she much preferred the cooler months.  "*Thanks for the water an the information, Mr. Marney.  I'm Delmirev Surina. If my memory holds, you used to purchase wine and cider from my family's business. I hope your business has fared well, and that you are enjoying the break the Summer festival brings you.*" 

Once the others were ready, Surina mounted her horse an continued on.


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 12, 2018)

The heat and armor did little to lighten Keth's mood. The half-orc was normally not so grim around strangers, but all he want to do was to drink as much of the cool water as he could and find some shade.

When elf was ready to move Keth mounted up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 13, 2018)

The group heads out of Little Bit due east toward Forest's End and Leed's Crossing. The land around the village is densely packed with family farms that thin a bit until they reach the southern fork towards Leed's Crossing. A sign post indicates Little Bit is 4 miles behind you, Forest's End is 7 miles ahead, and Leed's Crossing is a mile south. You turn south. This area is empty of farms. Trees dot the landscape. Within minutes you can hear the Leed River bubbling by. And soon you can see a stone bridge ahead of you with twin towers on the far side of the river. As you get close you can see a few bodies on the ground 60 feet ahead of you.

[sblock="Map"]
[/sblock]


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 13, 2018)

Seeing what appeared to be...bodies...on the bridge, the hairs on the one eyed dwarf's back stood up. _"Well I'll be a bearded gnome..."_

Dismounting from his horse, Zadolix drew his warhammer in both hands and cautiously edged down the path towards to bodies, scanning the landscape and trying to get a closer look at these corpses and the nature of their wounds.









*OOC:*


Okay so first time doing this on PbP. So can I move to L7 and make a perception check? If this isn't how it works on PbP let me know







*Perception*
[roll0]


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 13, 2018)

Keth took the reins of the dwarf's mount and steadied his own. He wasn't sure why the bodies had crossed the bridge and not made for the skiffs, unless they were on this side headed to the towers.

Keth watched the rear of the group as the others investigated. 









*OOC:*


Cautiously head towards the trees, say around *Q9*
Perception if needed. [roll0]
Going to try and tie off the horses to the trees for now.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 13, 2018)

Surina was tempted to send her horse galloping up to the bodies.  Seeing them lying there triggered an intense need to help, and, if she was honest, to avenge.  But Zadolix's caution, and Keth's wisdom in dealing with two of the horses shook her out of it.  She slipped down off her horse and readied a javelin in one hand, and turned to Everett and Perrin, "*I think Keth has the right of it, we should tie off the horses and proceed with caution.*"  She then turned and followed Keth to the trees, doing her best to keep a close eye out. 









*OOC:*


 If either Everett or Perrin ask, Surina will take their horse with hers to the trees, re-stowing her javelin if necessary. If both ask, she'll take Perrin's over Everett's.  She will head for P9.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 13, 2018)

*OOC:*


You're doing fine. We are kind of running round to round here. But there's no initiative at the moment.






Zadolix creeps forward. Even at this distance you are sure the bodies are dead. There's no blood around them and they seem rather pale. You can't tell how long they've been dead.

Also, all of you can see hints of the town of Leed's Crossing on the other side of the bridge. But there's no movement, no smoke from cooking fires, and it is quiet except for the river's low babbling.

There are no issues finding a tree to tie the horses to.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 13, 2018)

_"I've seen paleness like this out on the waves, but usually with sea sick yellow bellies. These poor sods look beyond sick!"_ Zadolix yelled back to the group as he continued edging closer to the bridge.









*OOC:*


I move up to L13 for when my next turn comes around, with the warhammer out ready in my two hands


----------



## Thateous (Apr 13, 2018)

Everett exits his horse as an invisible hand guides and carols it with the rest as he walks over to determine the cause of death. 







*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## TallIan (Apr 15, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin had been very quite with the sudden addition of even more new faces.  Once they were on the road though he had taken to riding slightly ahead or behind the group, falling into his routine of scouting and checking for followers.  

When the group came upon the bodies he quickly dismounted, handing the reigns to Surina.  With his crossbow ready he immediately started searching the trees, zigzagging towards the bank north of the bridge.  The lone tree there made for poor cover, but the trees across the river made an excellent place to hide an ambush.  









*OOC:*


 Really sorry that I have not posted, notifications aren't working for some of my games.  I thought I was keeping an eye on all of them but clearly not.






[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 38[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2018)

*GM:*  What square did you end up in?


----------



## Thateous (Apr 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Me? L13


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2018)

*GM:*  Perin. I'm guessing something like F12.     

The bridge is made of stone and mortar.  It is 15 feet wide and has three foot high walls along its length. There is maybe a 3 foot hump as the bridge has a gentle arch to it. One the opposite shore are a pair of towers about 15 feet tall. No movement can be seen on or around the bridge. A wooden sign stretches between the towers saying "Welcome to Leed's Crossing".


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 16, 2018)

A dread feeling came over Zadolix as he noticed the stillness in the air._"...'tisn't right. This be a massacre, it looks like these lubbers were running from something in town. A skiff down there scarpered...but the rest?"_

Feeling a sense of urgency, he walked past the unfortunate souls onto the bridge, his eye darting to and fro between the towers and otherside of the crossing.









*OOC:*


I'll move to K20 if possible


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2018)

*GM:*  Perception checks from Keth, Surina, and possibly Perin depending on where he moved to.

No more plot advancing posts until I know where Perin is located.  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]. Perception check posts are okay.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


F12 would require a dash or two turns. I know we're not in initiative yet but Perin will be too cautious to dash. So move to E7, then to F12, searching all the time.

Perin perception check: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
 I rolled this but clearly forgot to paste it in.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


Surina Perception Check: 1D20 = [18] = 18


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2018)

*GM:*  Zadolix starting his third action is what triggered what's about to happen. So Perin is at F12.     

As Zadolix steps toward the bridge Perin and Surina see movement under the bridge.

        *GM:*  Perin and Surina must decide if they are going to warn Zadolix by shouting out about what's under the bridge. If they do shout, Zadolix has the option of stopping at J18 or L18 or continuing on to K20 as he originally said he was going to. And then we'll probably roll initiative. 

Zadolix, you can also make a perception check before you decide what to do. 
[sblock="Perin only"]There are tiny-sized creatures under the bridge with insect-like wings. At least a handful.[/sblock]


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Okay I'll make a perception roll and then see what the others do. 

Edit: Used Coyote code as my roll code wasn't working. 

Perception check: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16


I'll continue on to K20, seems more thematic


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 16, 2018)

*OOC:*


Must not of liked the caps. Keth's Perception if still needed. 
[roll0]







Keth takes the horses over to the tree line oblivious to what the others in the group are up to.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2018)

As Zadolix starts to cross the bridge he hears a loud buzzing sound coming from all around him. As he looks around he realizes it was coming from below him. Now he sees a pair of one foot long flying insects with long proboscises flying toward him from either side of the bridge. 

Perin and Surina can see there are two creatures on their respective sides of the bridge. One which is high enough for Zadolix to see and one that he probably can't. But neither of them are not aware of the pair of creatures the other sees. 

Everett can see the two creatures Zadolix can see, but the second pair of obscured by the angle. 

Keth is currently unaware of any of this.

        *GM:*  Zadolix rolled well enough to not be surprised. Still want to know if the others attempt to warn you.
We are at initiative.
[sblock="Perin Only"]You can tell there are more than just two creatures flying out on your side of the bridge.[/sblock]
[sblock="Map"]
[/sblock]


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 17, 2018)

*OOC:*


Rolling for Initiative: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 17, 2018)

Seeing the creatures rise from below the bridge, Surina called out "Zadolix!  Watch out!"  She then tied the two horses to the tree and ran toward the bridge.









*OOC:*


Surina will move to M15 after tying up the horses.
Surina, Initiative: 1D20 = [6] = 6


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 17, 2018)

*GM:*  On your initiative, you can move


----------



## TallIan (Apr 17, 2018)

*Perin*

*"Look out! Under the bridge"* warns perin, as he sends a bolt sailing harmlessly into the river.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Perin Initiative: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
 OOPS typo - that should be +2
Perin Initiative Natural explorer: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
 so *17*

Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3

Perin attack roll Natural explorer: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 17, 2018)

> "Watch out!"
> 
> "Look out! Under the bridge!"




Hearing a commotion Keth finishes tying off the horses quickly before turning to see what is transpiring.









*OOC:*


*INIT: *[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 17, 2018)

*GM:*  Okay we have initiative order

Perin 19
Everett 14
Critters 10 (I did a high/low and they won the tie)
Keth 10
Zadolix 9
Surina 6

The map is still accurate. Everett is up.     
With a shout, Perin lifts and aims his crossbow at the first critter he sees. The critter dodges the bolt easily, which flies wide past it breaking against the stone tower beyond.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 18, 2018)

*"Has anyone encountered creatures like this before?"* Everett asks as he makes a flinging motion causing acid to materialize and spray over the creatures.








*OOC:*


Acid splah DC 13 dex save or take [roll0] acid damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 18, 2018)

Eight flying insect like creatures fly out from under the bridge. Several change direction as each of you shouts out warnings to one another. Four of them poke their lengthy noses at several of you. One hits Perin and latches on to him attempting to drain your blood. Similar to how the bodies on the bridge seem drained of their blood.

        *GM:*  I was going to ask which side Everett targeted but it didn't matter. They rolled 17 and 22 on their saves.

critter 1 flies at Zadolix hitting AC 11, miss
critter 2 flies at Everett hitting AC 11, miss
critter 3 flies at Perin hitting AC 19, damage 4hp
critter 4 flies toward Surina and Keth
critter 5 flies toward Perin or Everett
critter 6 flies at Zadolix hitting AC 13, miss
critter 7 flies out from under the bridge
critter 8 flies toward Surina and Keth

[sblock="Map update"]
[/sblock]

The party goes. You can post out of order, but it will resolve in initiative order.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 18, 2018)

As the buzzing sound grew louder and louder Zadolix darted his eye back and forth, he suddenly heard Surina and the others shout in his direction but it was too late. He saw a couple of large insectoids coming towards him quickly, their eyes fixated on his flesh.

_"I usually be dealing with big swimmers, not swatting bugs like these!"_ he yelled to Everatt as he swung his warhammer with both hands at the first creature coming towards him.









*OOC:*



*Attack roll - Insect number 1*
Attacking Insect number 1: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13

*Damage - Insect number 1*
Insect number 1 damage: 1D10+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 18, 2018)

Keth moved forward at a quick pace. Drawing his axe off his back as he moved he swung backhanded at the flying creature and it nimbly moved out of the way.

"Quick little creatures," he huffs and takes a better stance. Calling upon The Family to guide his arm he swings more measurably. And slices through the thing in an explosion of blood. 









*OOC:*



*Move:* N14
*Action:* Attack #4
[roll0]
[roll1]
*Bonus Action:* War Priest if Keth misses
(1d20+5) [*24*], (1d8+3) [*10*]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 18, 2018)

Seeing Keth slice through the nearest one, Surina grabs one of her javelins, runs toward the bridge, and throws her javelin at one of the creatures, praying that it hits.









*OOC:*



Surina will move to N15 and aim at creature #4 if Everett's attack doesn't drop that one, otherwise she will aim for #8
Surina attack with javelin: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 18, 2018)

*GM:*  Surina: Everett went this round. Surina acts before him. So you just attack #4 probably (doesn't matter, see below)     

Zadolix

Zadolix swings in mighty warhammer at the tiny creature. It darts to the side just barely escaping certain doom.

Keth

Keth rushes forward and fails to come close to the flying creature at first. But then his eyes narrow and focus in on the creature. His faith drives him to strike again and this time he strikes true splattering the tiny creature into unrecognizable viscera.

Surina

Surina rushes past Keth and his exploding opponent. She throws her javelin at the creature harassing Everett. But just as the javelin arrives, the creature darts to the side and the javelin lands in the grass beyond Everett.

        *GM:*  First round complete. Perin and Everett are up.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 18, 2018)

*"I don't like bugs. Begone pest!"* Everett says as he opens his palm wide and a spray of noxious gas spreads to the face of the bug.








*OOC:*


 Poison spray, make dc13 con save or take Poison spray: 1d12 *9*


----------



## TallIan (Apr 20, 2018)

*Perin*

With one of the insect creatures attached to him Perin draws his swords and slashes, but he's unable to land a hit.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Action: AttackPerin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 8

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 20, 2018)

Everett

The poison spray gets a glancing blow against the creature. It sort of coughs and seems to shrug off the effects of the poison. A second critter flies up and harasses Everett but neither manages to hit.

Perin

He swings and misses the creature attached to him. Perin does notice that while the creature is holding on with its little legs, it seems as weak as a child holding on. But this doesn't help as the critter continues to draw blood.

Zadolix 

Zadolix does his best to fend off the two critters attacking him. The second manages to attach itself and starts drawing his blood. Again, you can tell that its grip on you is tenuous at best.

Surina and Kesh

A critter flies up to each of you but fails to bite into you.

        *GM:*  Critter 1 attacks Zadolix, misses
Critter 2 attacks Everett, misses
Critter 3 continues to draw blood from Perin, 4 hp
Critter 5 attacks Everett, misses
Critter 6 attacks Zadolix, hits for 6 hp
Critter 7 attacks Surina, misses
Critter 8 attacks Keth, misses

[sblock="map"][/sblock]

Initiative reminder:

Perin 19
Everett 14
Critters 10 (I did a high/low and they won the tie)
Keth 10
Zadolix 9
Surina 6

Bottom half of round 2. Party is up.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 20, 2018)

The buzzing was incessantly loud in his ears as the insects hovered around him looking for an entrance. Feeling a sharp pain and pulsing on his back, Zadolix grimaced and pushed the creature off before grasping his weapon with both hands - swinging it in a downward motion at the detached creature:









*OOC:*


Attack Roll Insect #6: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19

Damage Roll Insect #6: 1D10+2 = [9]+2 = 11


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 20, 2018)

*OOC:*


*Attack:* #8
[roll0]
[roll1]
*Move: *Only if creature is dead
(which it is not)
*Bonus Action: *none







Fighting flighty things the size of a kitten was not in the training Keth had received. Give him a hobgoblin or kobold anyday over trying to fight these things.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 20, 2018)

Grimacing in disgust, Surina twisted away from the creature aiming for her, then drew her sword and swung at it.









*OOC:*



aiming at creature #7
Surina attack (one handed) with longsword: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9


If she is successful, and if the creature attacking Keth hasn't attached itself to him, Surina will then run toward Zadolix, aiming for K 19. (Sorry Perrin, I don't think she can see you). If she is not successful, or if one has attached itself to Keth and he hasn't moved, she will stay put.


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 20, 2018)

Seeing Surina hesitate bit a moment the half-orc brings his shield up to keep his little opponent at bay. *"Go!"* he orders the dragonborn. "I'll be alright, and along in a minute."









*OOC:*


I missed, but I think Surina killed hers. Move so your in position should one of the closer ones die before your next turn.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 22, 2018)

Everett dislikes his odds and chooses to put some allies between himself and the enemy. 









*OOC:*


disengage to Q13


----------



## TallIan (Apr 22, 2018)

*Perin*

Starting to feel a bit woozy, Perin tries again to stab at the giant insect, this time impaling its tiny boby.  Flinging the corpse from his sword, Perin retreats, readying his crossbow.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Action:Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D6+2 = [3]+2 = 5

Move: To B7 - sorry one more hit and Perin is down[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 4/12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 22, 2018)

Keth

The half-orc fails to hit the flighty critter circling him. As he tells Surina he's fine he watches one of the creatures bothering Everett take off after her and the other one fly toward him. Now two creatures circle Keth. The new attacker misses wide but his original enemy just manages to get under Keth's guard, latching on and draining Keth's blood.

Surina

Surina's longsword easily cleaves the bug critter harassing her in two. She sees two creatures swarming Zadolix and rushes to help him. This allows the critter on Keth to take an opportune strike at her. But it misses. Another critter chases her but does not manage to connect.

Zadolix

Zadolix's troubles double as another critter comes up from behind. He turns and splatters that creature with his warhammer.

Everett

Everett decides he doesn't like it in the middle of the fight and retreats behind Keth. The creatures harassing him go after Surina and Keth respectively.

Perin

Perin is starting to feel the blood loss. With an agile swing, he manages to kill the creature who had been feeding on him. He doesn't wait to contemplate how much of the blood now on his blade and the grass in front of him was once his own blood. Having the same thought as Everett he backs away from the melee.

        *GM:*  critter 8 opportunity attack on Surina, misses
critter 1 on Zadolix, misses
critter 2 on Surina, misses
critter 5 on Keth, misses
critter 8 on Keth, hits AC 16 for 6 hp of damage.

[sblock="Map"][/sblock]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 23, 2018)

Standing side by side with Zadolix, Surina swings her longsword at the creature who had chased her, and felt a rush of holy joy as she hit her target.









*OOC:*


Surina attack (one handed) with longsword: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 23, 2018)

_"Back to back again, just like those old tavern brawls in the Dragon Mast eh? Ye always were a fighter Surina, if only ye were a dwarf!" _laughed Zadolix, as the creature zipped out of his reach as he swiped the air.









*OOC:*



Attack Roll Insect #1: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 23, 2018)

"Ow, those beaks are sharp." the half-orc hollers when thin nose sinks between his ring links and through the padding underneath. The strange thing is the creature stays latched onto the cleric, and this he didn't like at all.

"Not going to drink me dry!" He yells coming in hard with the spike of his axe, as he turns towards the second creature. "Oh! And I haven't forgotten you!" he then takes another swing at the creature that followed Everett.









*OOC:*



*Move:* placeholder if both die
*EDIT:* Question: Do you wish to use the Flanking Optional Rule on page 251 of the DMG? Will determine my move.
*Action:* Attack #8
[roll0]
[roll1]
*Bonus Action:* War Priest vs #5
[roll2]
[roll3]







[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 16 (ringmail, shield)
*HP:* 04/10 *HD:* 1/1 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 1/1 (long)
*Special Defenses:* none

*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 2/2
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_

*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 10/10[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 24, 2018)

Zadolix

Zadolix turns back to the original bug and fails to hit it.

Surina

Surina takes out the critter that followed her onto the bridge.

Keth

With a sweeping slice the battle axe kills both of the creatures harassing Keth.

        *GM:*  Everett and Perin are up and only the one creature on Zadolix is still alive.

EB, I haven't used flanking against Zadolix this fight, so you don't get flanking here either. If you want to discuss including flanking in future fights. We can discuss it in the OOC thread.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 24, 2018)

Everett creates a bit of acid and flings it at the sole surviving creature.









*OOC:*


DC 13 dec save or take [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 24, 2018)

Everett

With a wiggle of some fingers, Everett send a glob of acid at the remaining creature. It is caught off guard, the acid striking true and destroying the final critter.

        *GM:*  Combat over - But perception checks are in order     

From the middle of the bridge, the eastern shore of the river is quiet. Several independent farms stand between you and the actual village of Leed's Crossing maybe a mile away.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 24, 2018)

_"I appreciate the aid elf, ye not so harmless as ye appear!" _quipped Zadolix to elven noble, observing the insect writhing in it's final moments from the acid melting it's body. _"Looks like these poor sods had the juice sucked out of 'em, Torayana rest ye souls..." _

Looking ahead to the eastern shore, Zadolix noticed the vantage point of the two towers at the end of the bridge and for a moment recalled days gone by at sea when he had climbed to the crow's nest.

_"Well this ain't good for business at any rate! Any of you lubbers want to come up the tower with me to try and catch a better sight ahead?"_ And with that he began to wander over to the tower searching for an entrance.









*OOC:*


I will wait to see who responds and then move together with them towards the tower to our left searching for a door.

Perception check: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18


----------



## Thateous (Apr 24, 2018)

*"It's not often I get to sling spells with reckless abandon. Glad I could be of some use. I think I'll remain grounded for now, but please feel free to get a better view of things from above."* he says as he moves to look at a more intact specimen.









*OOC:*


[roll=perc]1d20+3[/roll]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 24, 2018)

Relieved that the creatures have all been dealt with, Surina utters a prayer for those who have died.  She attempts to look around the area carefully, but the adrenalin still pumping in her veins and her sorry for these poor souls who died distracts her.   "Where's Perrin?" she asks.  









*OOC:*



Surina Perception Check: 1D20 = [1] = 1
   Sigh....

If Perrin doesn't join the group near the bridge, Surina will go looking for him.


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 25, 2018)

Rejoining the group as he wipes the ichor off his axe blade, Keth takes in the bodies of the villagers. "I think a few of us should police these bodies. We don't want to attract any scavengers or worse."

Listening to Zadolix he nods in agreement. "A lookout would be good. Someone good with a bow." he says solemnly, pulling off his pack and wondering where the best place to bury the dead would be.









*OOC:*


Perception: [roll0]
Was just wondering on the options. Really don't want to get flanked for sure, and usually there are more monsters than PCs, haha.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 26, 2018)

*GM:*  The area near the river slopes quickly downward (the brown splotches alone the banks). The area where Perin ended up at the end of the fight would probably be easiest to dig.

Those with perceptions above 15 notice a buzzing sound coming from under the bridge. It is higher pitched than the buzzing noise of the dead creatures.

Zadolix easily finds a way into the tower and climbs to the top. Looking west, there's nothing to see but your companions. Looking east, the town of Leed's Crossing proper is about a mile away, a collection of 12-15 houses on the dirt road. Between here and there are a few farms, each with a main house, barn, maybe a work shed. There are a fenced in areas and of course crops. Not a house in sight has any plume of smoke rising from it.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 26, 2018)

*"Winston. Do you hear that?* he called. A furry creature emerged from his sleeve and began sniffing the air. *"See where that annoying buzzing is coming from.*

With the order given, Winston scurries over the edge of the bridge and peeks under to see what the buzzing is all about.









*OOC:*


Perc: 1d20+3 *23*


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 26, 2018)

After climbing the tower Zadolix surveyed the village ahead noticing the eery stillness of the village. It would make sense he thought, during the summer festival for the village to be quiet, but with all the skiffs still on the bank it made no sense...

His thinking was interrupted for a moment by an annoying high pitched buzzing sound, conscious of what just happened Zadolix pulled a hand axe out of it's sleeve on his belt and headed back down the tower.

_"Be like still waters out there, I reckon we go in quiet. By the way there be a hell of a racket still coming from under that bridge, more of these critters perhaps?"_ he announced to those in earshot on the bridge.

Seeing Everatt motioning to his creature to investigate, he slowly trudged down the muddy section by the skiffs to investigate further with his hand axe held ready.









*OOC:*


Reminder to self, only 8hp left


----------



## EarlyBird (Apr 27, 2018)

*OOC:*


Will start to gather bodies and take them to the northwest corner. If not interpreted by trouble will try and bury them properly.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 27, 2018)

Under the bridge, Zadolix sees the bloated form of a "queen" critter in a nook where the bridge meets the shore. It does not seem to be able to move on its own though it does have wings like the smaller versions of itself. Its abdomen seems rather bloated.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 28, 2018)

*Perin*

Looking a little worse for wear, Perin heads back to the group.  He looks at the bloated queen, *"I've never something like this before, but from what I know of hive creatures, fire would be the best way to kill that.  If it burst is could release some angry drones, even if they aren't fully mature yet.  Fire will ensure they die at the same time."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 4/12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Apr 29, 2018)

*"So what's the group consensus. Get rid of it?* he says as Winston climbs a nearby tree.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 29, 2018)

_"Hold your riggings little one, let's get a closer look. These vermin want blood, what's to say it hasn't eaten someone whole? It looks unable to move so perhaps there be something or...someone inside."_

With that Zadolix edged slightly closer to the queen and looked intently at it's bloated abdomen area, trying to ascertain any kind of shape or sounds from it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 29, 2018)

The creature feebly attempts to spear Zadolix with its beak but fails. Zadolix is sure there are unborn offspring filling the creature's abdomen. Determining whether they are close to term would require a Medicine check.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 29, 2018)

Everett channels his mind into Winston's to get a look at the bloated queen. [roll0]









*OOC:*


I guess from now on i will use orokos because the amount of times I've rolled a 1 on this is unreal.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 29, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Medicine check
Medicine check: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 30, 2018)

*GM:*  Zadolix is sure the bloating is unborn critters and he thinks they aren't "ripe" yet.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 30, 2018)

_"Hrrmmm...looks to be as the halfling said. It be filled with wee baby critters but they don't look mature yet. This queen be more dangerous than the rest of the buggers, she even tried to stab me!"_

He pulled  out the tinderbox from his pouch tossing it in his hands.

_"Anyone got any ideas or should we just get this over with_?"


----------



## Thateous (Apr 30, 2018)

*"Are you sure it can't move. I could try to burn it with a small fire."* Everett says moving to a position to see the bloated bug.


----------



## Zadolix (Apr 30, 2018)

_"Could do what we used to do back in the Kaurhale mines, the edge miners would often come across these centipede crawler nests when digging out new lodes. Bloody dozens of the damn things there be sometimes, we'd throw down a net or two before throwing down the torch on them so the blighters couldn't go anywhere."_

Turning his body and thumbing at the pack on his back, Zadolix grinningly said:

_"Got one such net with me if ye be worried it might try to bolt!"_


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 2, 2018)

"I agree that burning it is a good idea.  I'll leave it to the two of you, but I'll be ready in case it does move.


----------



## Thateous (May 2, 2018)

*"Then let's toss the net and burn the queen."* Everett says ready to summon some flames.








*OOC:*


 when the action starts, casting create bonfire. [roll0]


----------



## Zadolix (May 2, 2018)

Zadolix set down his pack and unpacked the net.

_"On my count, 3, 2, 1..."_ and with a heave he threw net across the creature, it's weighted ends keeping it in place. 









*OOC:*


Initiative roll: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21


----------



## EarlyBird (May 2, 2018)

"Are they fishing over there?" Keth wonders aloud as he sets the bodies in a row.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 3, 2018)

*GM:*  Don't need initiative. Zadolix, give me a ranged attack with the net to see if it lands on the queen well enough. Then Everett can use his spell.


----------



## Zadolix (May 3, 2018)

*OOC:*


Throwing net: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9


Uh oh!


----------



## jmucchiello (May 3, 2018)

The lands near the queen's vestigial legs and she kicks it off. The net lands in the river.
        *GM:*  athletics check to retrieve it before it floats down stream and requires swimming checks.


----------



## Zadolix (May 4, 2018)

_"She be a feisty one! Lost me damn net!"_ exclaimed Zadolix as he dived into the stream to pull and retrieve his net.









*OOC:*


Athletics check: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


----------



## jmucchiello (May 4, 2018)

Zadolix ends up a dozen or so yards downstream before he gets the net and gets ashore again, soaking wet. He walks back up the shoreline to the bridge.


----------



## Zadolix (May 4, 2018)

_"Well I can't use my net for ye fire anymore Elf..."_ he grumbled looking at the dripping wet net._ "I say we kill the bugger quick and clean from a distance. Just say the word ELF and I'll split it in two"_

Lifting a hand axe out of his belt, Zadolix held it ready in a throwing position.


----------



## Thateous (May 5, 2018)

With the wave of his hand Everett conjures a bonfire to burn the bloated creature.









*OOC:*


make DC 13 dex save or take Bon fire: 1d8 *7* fire dmg


----------



## Zadolix (May 5, 2018)

As the fire began to spring forth from the creature Zadolix hurled his handaxe with all his might! 









*OOC:*


Throwing handaxe attack roll: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


Damage roll: 2D6+2 = [6, 1]+2 = 9


Lmao he was really unhappy about that net!


----------



## jmucchiello (May 5, 2018)

The creature emits a high pitches whine as the fire strikes it. It is then silences as the axe nearly decapitates it.

Keth continues to dig a shallow grave off in the distance.

        *GM:*  Zadolix, you remember seeing a shovel in the lower floor of the tower building you climbed earlier. I assume folks are going to help Keth dig. It should take Keth a couple hours by himself. And the group can easily reduce that to 40-45 minutes if all pitch in. I'm also assuming the flying critter bodies will end up in this grave since burying the bodies is being done to avoid scavengers.

I ask about who is helping though in case anyone wants to sit out perhaps to take a short rest. Your call.

It's around 6pm and sunset will be around 8:30 (tomorrow is the longest day of the year)


----------



## Thateous (May 5, 2018)

With queen bug silenced Everett begins to mutter arcanium nonsense under his breath. A minute later he unclasps his cloak and tosses it over his unseen servant. *"Help dig graves for the unfortunate victims."* Without a word the cloak flutters as the servant begins to execute the command.


----------



## EarlyBird (May 5, 2018)

*OOC:*


Sounds good. Thise who need a short rest please take one, and the rest of us will bury the dead. Burn the critters? Or mass bury them in a big hole?


----------



## Zadolix (May 5, 2018)

"That's what ye get for crossin' a dwarf ye stinkin' bug!" cursed Zadolix. Filled with adrenaline and anger and with the queen now dead he shoved it's corpse in the river to be taken care of by the fish.

Heading back up to the bridge, he saw Keth and the others preparing to bury the bodies of the townsfolk. "Ye might be needin' this!" yelled Zadolix, propping up a shovel against the west end of the bridge. 

Sitting down on the grass, he unpacked a small item wrapped in fine cloth. "Ahh the taste of home..." he chuckled as he began to eat. 









*OOC:*


 I'm using second wind to regain hp and then having a short rest as well

Second Wind: 1D10+1 = [1]+1 = 2


Short rest: 1D10+3 = [10]+3 = 13


----------



## Thateous (May 5, 2018)

*"Should we press forward into town or wait till first light?"* Everett says, standing to his feet.


----------



## Zadolix (May 5, 2018)

_"I reckon we go in and see what the fuss is, out here be dangerous looking at what's happened to these lubbers.

Forgive me elf, since we be spilling blood together I reckon introductions are probably in order. I be Zadolix Blackbeard of the Blackbeard Freight Merchant company, but ye can call me Zad. What do I call ya?"_


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 6, 2018)

Surina grabs the shovel Zadolix mentioned and set to helping bury the bodies, praying for their souls as she does so.  Turning to Perrin, she says, "It would seem those creatures did you a great deal of harm.  The Family has granted me some small ability to heal those who are injured  would you like me to invoke their healing for you?









*OOC:*


Surina can use lay on hands for 5hp, if Perrin wants.


----------



## Thateous (May 6, 2018)

*"No need for apologies. Veit once told me I have a very... what were his exact words again? Ah yes, a very "punchable" face. I've come to understand that peoples initial perception of me is not a pleasant one and that it requires time and a bit a schmoozing before they warm up to my abrasiveness. Just call me Everett. No need for formalities or any of that. I am just a product of my families success and have done little to earn the title."* Just then Winston swoops down and lands on Everett's head. *"Of course and how can i forget, this energetic rodent is Winston."*


----------



## TallIan (May 6, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin didn't feel too good about himself letting others work while he didn't, but he needed time to tend to his wounds. 









*OOC:*


HD recovery: 1D10 = [8] = 8
  Perfect no wasted HP 







*"I would suggest we head directly to town."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12  HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EarlyBird (May 6, 2018)

"Cautiously though," Keth said looking towards the town. "May only have been one of those...things, but shouldn't take a chance."









*OOC:*


Do we have two good Stealthy Characters to scout ahead about 60' or so? We can bring their horses along. Keth being a former mercenary likes to have scouts and skirmishers, how he was trained. lol


----------



## jmucchiello (May 6, 2018)

*GM:*  I'll wait until you guys decide if you sending scouts ahead.


----------



## Thateous (May 6, 2018)

*"Winston could be of assistance, but he's easily distracted."* Everett says. Just then his face brightens and he adds *"If things get out of hand I can conjure a cloud of smoke as cover to retreat."*


----------



## Zadolix (May 6, 2018)

_"I not be afraid of any bugs! Point the way and I'll gladly scrub the deck with any of those pests who get in me way. I can take point when we move in. "_ quipped Zadolix.


----------



## TallIan (May 7, 2018)

*Perin*

"I'll come with you Zadilox, two pairs of eyes are better than one." Perin volunteers.

Stealth: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
 OOPS
perception: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19


[SBLOCK=Ministats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Zadolix (May 7, 2018)

Zadolix let out a hearty laugh _"Har Har Har certainly in my case little one even a single pair of eyes is better than me one eye!"_. As his wrinkled hand thumbed his eye patch.

_"Just call me Zad. Let us lead on then stout one."_









*OOC:*


 Edit: just remembered Disadvantage due to chainmail so added second roll

Stealth: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19

Stealth #2 (Disadvantage) : 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10


Perception check: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 9, 2018)

Once the bodies were buried and her prayers were finished, Surina leaned the shovel against the tower wall.  Then she got out her shield and longsword.  While she itched to go storming into the town to learn what had happened, she held back, knowing Zad and Perrin where better suited to the initial scouting.  But she made sure to keep careful watch on them, prepared to rush in if they were attacked.


----------



## EarlyBird (May 9, 2018)

Keth walked beside the paladin his axe in one hand, and the reins of two of the groups horses in the other.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 10, 2018)

Zadolix and Perin travel down the dirt road. There really isn't anywhere to hide but they move quietly just in case. There are two sizable farms on each side of the road between the bridge and the cluster of buildings that make up Leed's Crossing, a little over a mile from the bridge. 300 yards from the bridge, 50-100 feet off the road on either side there are farm houses for the first farms. A second pair of farm houses are similarly off the road around 800 yards further up the road.


----------



## Zadolix (May 10, 2018)

The eery silence was alarming, heightening his awareness and putting him on edge. Zadolix turned to Perin and said in a hushed tone:

_"Tis' too quiet for me liking...perhaps the folk barred themselves in from the critters. What do ye sharp eyes see little one, anything out in the fields?"_


----------



## TallIan (May 11, 2018)

*Perin*

*"Hmmm, quiet indead.  I would not expect to see workers in the fields, with the festival in Bit, but the old sick and very  young would stay here, there should be some activity."* After a pause he adds, *"Lets check out the closest farm."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 11, 2018)

Zadolix and Perin step off the road toward the nearest farm house, on their right. Set back behind the house you can also see a barn. There is obviously no fire burning, no movement can be seen or heard. 

        *GM:*  I don't know how you want to approach so I'll stop the description there. Once you get close to the house, I'd like some kind of check. Could be Investigation, could be Perception, could be Survival. It's up to you but the DC for Investigation is lower than the one for Survival. Also, are the others trailing behind with the horses? How far behind? The house is about 100 feet off the road and at least 300 yards down the road away from the bridge.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 11, 2018)

Chiding herself for forgetting about the horses, Surina gathers the remaining two and head cautiously down the road.  When Zad and Perrin head toward one of the houses, she waits along the road with the horses, looking for a place she could tie their reins to, in case she is needed.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 11, 2018)

*GM:*  There is a post, presumably for hitching horses, not far off the road where the front entrance to the farm house is.


----------



## Zadolix (May 12, 2018)

"Well better not be rude!" said Zadolix in a gruff voice with a smile. He sauntered towards the door of the still looking farmhouse, his hand outstretched to knock on the door.









*OOC:*


Perception check: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## TallIan (May 14, 2018)

*Perin*

Zadilox heads directly towards the house, Perin takes a less direct approach, veering off the the side he tries to get a view of what's behind the house and searches the ground for any strange tracks.

perception, survival and stealth: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
  Clearly Perin doesn't look up much

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 14, 2018)

Zadolix knocks on the door of the farmhouse. No response is received.

Perin goes around back and notices drag marks in the dirt near the rear door leading into the farm. He cannot be sure how old these marks are but is sure they are at least a few days old.


----------



## TallIan (May 14, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin sees the drag marks at the rear and circles back to the front.  Finding Zadolix neither harmed nor welcomed he signals the rest of the party and approaches Zadolix.  *"I suspect they have come to harm.  It might be worth breaking in."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EarlyBird (May 14, 2018)

"Come on," Keth says at the signal from Perin. "Seems they may have found something."

The big half-orc walks up to hitch post and ties off both the horses he was guiding, and then walks over to join the scouts. 









*OOC:*


Hopefully everyone else is following.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 14, 2018)

The group arrives at the front door a moment later as they size up the best way to get in. The door looks like it might be easy to strong arm without too much effort.


----------



## Thateous (May 15, 2018)

*OOC:*


 if there is an open window or chimney then I shall send in my familiar.


----------



## Zadolix (May 15, 2018)

Zadolix waits for the others to arrive and then follows Perin round to the rear door and looks at the marks in the dirt pointed out by Perin. _"Whoever was dragged in there likely be dead by now...."_ he murmured to Perin as he sniffed the air.

_"Alright little one stand back and I'll the see this door down...are ye all ready?" _gripping his warhammer ready to strike the lock.









*OOC:*


 To DM - Is there any smell of decay at all?


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 15, 2018)

Surina, who like Keith tied up the horses and headed to the house, watched with a bit of grim amusement as Zad attacked the door. He did tend to storm into trouble.  She steeled herself for what the night find inside.








*OOC:*


Sorry, either the app stopped alerting me to posts or I missed the notifications


----------



## jmucchiello (May 15, 2018)

The door collapses on impact. It was not locked. The farmhouse is trashed. Anything of value has been taken. It takes less than a minute to see that other than larger furniture, the place has been picked clean.

Zadolix does not notice any scent of decay.


----------



## Zadolix (May 15, 2018)

_"Well sink me! There be bugger all in here!" _as he stepped over a broken chair and glanced in each room. Zadolix came back out of the farmhouse and leaned against the fence next to Surina.

_"There be no danger from what I can see. Well this be no fun eh scaly?"_ nudging Surina with his tattooed elbow.


----------



## EarlyBird (May 16, 2018)

"Well I'm sure those tiny bugs we encountered, didn't ransack this home or make off with all the valuables." Keth says rubbing his chin in thought. "We should stay alert. Whoever did all this may still be about."

Keth takes a look at the tracks near the rear door.









*OOC:*


I'm just slightly confused on the tracks. The led from the rear door to the farm? Did you mean to the farmhouse? Or do you mean from the rear door of the farmhouse out towards the farm/barn?
Survival:
[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 16, 2018)

Keth gives the tracks leading from the back of the farmhouse off into the farm itself. They seem to be a few days old. Keth notices a few smallish humanoid footprints on top of the drag marks that must be more recent leading in and out of the farmhouse as well.


----------



## Thateous (May 17, 2018)

Everett gives the footprints a closer look. 







*OOC:*



Inves: 1d20+3 *22*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 17, 2018)

Everett suspects kobolds made these tracks.


----------



## Thateous (May 17, 2018)

Everett scoffs loudly as he stands from inspecting the footprints. *"Reptilian devils."* he spits. He regains his composure before addressing the party. *"It seems we have a kobold problem."*


----------



## Zadolix (May 17, 2018)

_"The little rats don't usually come out of their holes, something must be driving them. We need to rescue the poor lubbers of this town." _


----------



## EarlyBird (May 17, 2018)

"Can you follow them Everett?" the half-orc asks slightly disgusted at the thought of what the evil kobolds might be doing to any prisoners they have.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 18, 2018)

Surina utters a quiet prayer for the villagers, and one for her own courage and strength.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 18, 2018)

Everett notes that the kobold tracks seem to go to the barn.

        *GM:*  Roll investigation or survival to track again. Anyone I suppose, or someone help and give someone else advantage.


----------



## Thateous (May 18, 2018)

*"Tracking isn't really my forte, but it can't hurt to try."* he says.









*OOC:*


Invest: 1d20+3 *19*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 18, 2018)

The kobold tracks near the barn merge with a set of wheeled tracks that lead into the darkening field to the south (away from the road). The barn does not look like it ever houses a wheeled vehicle. The wheeled tracks are only a day or two old.


----------



## Zadolix (May 18, 2018)

Zadolix scowled at the thought of the fate of the villagers at the hands of Kobolds. His brow furrowed as he followed the tracks scanning the pitter patter of footsteps in the dirt. Noticing the lateness in the day and dusk soon to settle in he turned to the group.

_"I dread to think of what them rats be doing to the poor folk, but chasing them down holes in the dark ain't wise either. Perhaps we should make camp and move in the morning? What say ye?" _as he rubbed his beard.


----------



## EarlyBird (May 18, 2018)

"A good ideal, but don't kobolds and worse things come out at night?" Keth asks. "Since we don't know where those tracks lead, or how far from here they end, I say we check the village first. If we find nothing to change our minds we can rest up and follow the wagon trail in the morning."

He tests the edge of his axe, making sure he is ready for whatever the group decides.

[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 16 (ringmail, shield)
*HP:* 04/10 *HD:* 1/1 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 1/1 (long)
*Special Defenses:* none


*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 2/2
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_


*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 10/10[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Hmmm... if we do search the village remind me to heal myself first, lol.


----------



## TallIan (May 21, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin offers his opinion on the tracks, but it differs little from what the others have ascertained.  *"I don't want to think what the villagers may be facing, but if we rush off after them, we're likely to share in that fate.  I agree we should check out the village with what's left of the light, make camp then head off at first light to track these creatures.*









*OOC:*


 Are we chasing kobolds or goblins (or both)?  Post #254 and #259 say kobold, then in #261 you mention goblins.







[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 21, 2018)

Part of her wanted to go running after the tracks to save those from this farm.  But then she remembered that patience was a virtue.  And Keth still looked the worse for wear.  "Aye, I think checking on the village makes sense."


----------



## jmucchiello (May 21, 2018)

*GM:*  Kobolds. Oops. I fixed it above in #261. That's what I get for posting at 4 am.


----------



## Zadolix (May 21, 2018)

Zadolix saddled his pack onto the horse and gave it's thigh a hearty pat in appreciation. He held onto the reins fastened to the bit ready to set off. _"Aye alright then, sound advice. Let's keep close and move into the village then, find a safe spot and move off in the morning"_


----------



## jmucchiello (May 21, 2018)

*GM:*  I hope no one minds if I rush the narrative a bit.     

It takes only a few minutes to right half a mile to the next farm house. It is larger than the prior house. You decide to take a quick look and confirm that it too has been cleared out. The wheeled cart tracks leading away seem old than the ones at the prior farm. As you start to ride toward town again, a middle-aged man steps out of one of the buildings and waves you over.

"Hurry," he stage shouts. "They will probably smell your horses but it can't be helped." The building he stands in front of is an inn with attached stables.

As you approach, Everett recognizes the man as the mayor of Leed's Crossing, Jurad Blikely.


----------



## Zadolix (May 21, 2018)

_"What do ye mean?" _Zadolix yelled back as he approached. _"What be going on here?" _


----------



## Thateous (May 21, 2018)

*"Explanations will have to wait Zad."* Everett says as he guides his horse toward the Mayor. *"Lets move quickly. Unless my eyes deceive me he's the mayor of Leed's Crossing."*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 21, 2018)

Jurad and a few other men and boys help you get your horses into the stable quickly. They have to walk the horses around to a back door, the only "easy" entrance to the inn. The stables are boarded up tight and filled with farm animals.

In the inn's main room where there are maybe 20-25 people huddled together along with folk listening from the stairs to the second floor. The windows and doors are boarded up. When you are all in, the open back door is closed and six men move several heavy sand bags to reinforce the door. Everyone is glad to see new faces but they are still worried. Surina recognized Doran, the innkeeper, from her family's wine business. He nods at her.

"Everett," the mayor says, "I fear your cousin did not reach you since you arrive with such a small group. Mackinez attempted to make a run for Bit a few days ago."

He pauses in silence. "We don't know when it started, but people in the outlying farms started disappearing. Like the just packed up and left. At first we thought they'd gone to Bit for the festival. But then we noticed a few days after they left, their farms were ransacked and everything that wasn't nailed down, was taken.

"A few nights ago, whoever is doing this started hitting the houses closes to town. Then the stirges game. They killed folk trying to cross the bridge. Some folks fled south toward Homestead or east to East End. We don't know if they succeeded. At night is sounds like dozens of wolves roam the town. We've been boarded up in here for the last week. Sometimes they pound on the windows and doors all at once. Sometimes the night goes by without anything but howling sounds. You've got to try to put a stop to this."


----------



## Thateous (May 21, 2018)

Everett puts his hand on his head and massages his temples as he try to digest all the information.*"No, I never made contact with my cousin but his skiff washed up on the bank in Bit which was just enough warning to get me here, just not with the platoon of troops required to rectify this situation."* he finished with a sigh before turning to the group. *"Well we have discovered the cause of Leed's Crossing's absence from the festival. Do you think we could get these people to safety?" It seems trouble comes at night, so perhaps if we can hold out till dawn we can escape."* he looks to the mayor and adds *"We took care of the insects at the bridge."*


----------



## EarlyBird (May 21, 2018)

"Stirges, kobolds, wolves, and worse?!" Keth gives a short exclamation at all the troubles that have plagued the small town. "We should rest and be ready if there is a nighttime assault. Is this everyone from Leed's Crossing?" he asks looking over the large assembly.









*OOC:*


Checking to see if Keth can get a short rest here in the inn, before any trouble rears its ugly head. LOL If so will spend a HD







*EDIT:* Spent HD 1d8+2=4


----------



## jmucchiello (May 22, 2018)

"Kobolds?" One of the men says, "We haven't seen any humanoids but we knew there had to be intelligence behind this. And kobolds aren't usually this organized. I fear there must be someone or something else involved." Looking at the man, he is probably a priest. There is a small chapel in town.

"True, Kendrel," says the mayor. "I fear there are only 50 of us still in town. 14 men, 17 women, and 19 children. Two of the adults are unable to walk. We are all here in the inn as we all fit here, although some folk have to stay in the rooms upstairs, mostly the ones with children.

"At first we thought people had fled. But we have seen some blood at some of the nearby farms. Some folk put up a fight. But we have found no dead bodies. Even the wolves our bowmen have shot, their bodies aren't there in the morning."

        *GM:*  A short rest should be no problem.


----------



## Zadolix (May 22, 2018)

_"Ye must be running short on foodstuffs and drink for all these lubbers no? Do ye need assistance procuring supplies for the folk?"_ he said to the Mayor. He unpacked half of his rations and handed them to the Mayor._ "Here, take these dried meats, keep ye children fed". _

Zadolix stood by Everatt, looking up at the noble elf _"I fear ye cousin may have met his fate at the hands of the creatures, but there may yet be hope. Don't stop digging till ye hit gold as they say. We met yet find him."
_
Turning to the party he said _"Aye Keth be right, we should rest and ready ourselves. It be nightfall soon. Maybe we could move the folk upstairs to safety and wait for their coming at the main door. We can't let the folk live in terror." _


----------



## jmucchiello (May 22, 2018)

"Your kindness is greatly appreciated, sir Dwarf." The innkeeper Kendrel says. "But we did manage to raid a few larders before the enemy did. We can stay here for a month at least at our current size."
"Hopefully, we won't be here that long," the mayor Jurad says. "We have a spare room upstairs where you folks can rest after your journey." After looking at you all closely, he adds, "And battles."


----------



## EarlyBird (May 23, 2018)

"Some rest before the sun goes down then," Keth says turning to thank the mayor. "We may have a long night before us."









*OOC:*


I rolled and added the link in my above post, currently 8/10 HP. Did anyone notice if the boats at the bridge were intact? Witht he stirges gone these people may have a chance to flee.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 24, 2018)

*GM:*  I am not aware of anyone looking at the boats before you moved on.     

"If you go upstairs to rest, be mindful of rooms 3 and 4. Our bowmen are sleeping during the day so they can watch out the windows at night." Says the mayor.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 24, 2018)

Surina nodded at her companions who were heading upstairs to rest, saying,  "I was lucky in our engagement with the stirges, and am still feeling rested.  I'll stay down here."  Then she approaches Doran: "Doran, it is good to see you, though I am sorry it is under such circumstances.  Is there more you can tell me about what is going on?  Had you heard any odd rumors in the weeks leading up to all this?"









*OOC:*


If I understand correctly, Doran is the Inkeeper (per post #271) and Kendrel is the priest (per post # 274), and that the reference to Kendrel as the inkeeper in #276 is a typo.  

After Surina's conversation with Doran, if there is time, she will approach Kendrel (the priest), introduce herself as a paladin of the church, and ask him for insights on what is going on.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 25, 2018)

*GM:*  I need to pay more attention to the names of NPCs, I guess. Yes, 276 is wrong.     

"Surina, what are you doing in these parts?" Doran asks. "Last I'd heard you'd gone off for some religious training. Though it doesn't seem like you've gone the route of the priesthood.

"Oh, but the attacks, we think, were done very subtly. There's something very intelligent behind whatever is happening." He shakes his head. "Slowly and carefully, the outer farms were taken like a pot slowly coming to a boil. The thing is, there's been no bodies. None. Who would kidnap a town? Are they dead? Who knows? But initially, they were all taken away alive."


----------



## Thateous (May 25, 2018)

Everett stays downstairs as well, but keeps to himself as he tries to analyze the situation.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 26, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  I need to pay more attention to the names of NPCs, I guess. Yes, 276 is wrong.
> 
> "Surina, what are you doing in these parts?" Doran asks. "Last I'd heard you'd gone off for some religious training. Though it doesn't seem like you've gone the route of the priesthood.
> 
> "Oh, but the attacks, we think, were done very subtly. There's something very intelligent behind whatever is happening." He shakes his head. "Slowly and carefully, the outer farms were taken like a pot slowly coming to a boil. The thing is, there's been no bodies. None. Who would kidnap a town? Are they dead? Who knows? But initially, they were all taken away alive."




Surina frowned in concern at the description of such an organized and devious plan, then shook her self and put on a more calm expression.  "I've felt the call of The Family as long as I can remember.  I started to study for the priesthood, but then I realized I was called to be a force for justice.  I still serve The Family, but as champion of justice, not a priest. As for how I got here, I had returned to Bit for the festival and started hearing troubling reports that the skiffs from Leed's Crossing hadn't arrived yet.  I ran into the others as they were preparing to leave to investigate and joined them.  It's good to see you Doran," although I'm sorry it's under such difficult circumstances.  I'll do my best to find out what's happening and bring the missing home, or die trying.  If you'll excuse me, I should introduce myself to Kendrel."

Surina makes her way to Kendrel.  "Greetings, Kendrel.  My name is Delmirev Surina; I'm just back from training at the Church in Cade-Crable.  What do you think is going on with these disappearances and the night-time attacks?  Have andy of The Family revealed anything to you about this?"


----------



## jmucchiello (May 26, 2018)

"It is a pleasure to welcome a new knight of The Family, child," says the older priest. "I'm afraid I have nothing to add to investigation. I only left the chapel yesterday to huddle down with the others here in the inn. Before that me and a few other wayward souls were hiding down the road at the chapel. But the inn is better able to serve our small group of people. Sadly, N'drovio has not shown me any omens. And I suspect Corsill roots for the conquerors."

        *GM:*  The sun has set and anyone looking for a short rest can consider that to have happened. Are you guys doing watches? Who and when? The inn folk downstairs are mostly going to  sleep soon with a few people staying awake to watch the boarded up windows and doors. Upstairs, the folks in rooms 3 and 4 are filing out to the various upstairs windows to keep an eye on movement outside the inn. Each of them is armed with a crossbow or short bow. Longest day of the year is tomorrow so dawn is only 8 or so hours away.


----------



## Zadolix (May 26, 2018)

Zadolix perched himself on a stool and took a swig from his waterskin. Looking around the inn he could see the tired and drained faces of the local townsfolk, noticing the  dread and foreboding that must be in their minds of what the night may bring. It was his first time beyond the walls of Bit, he'd heard of the rural lands beyond but never had need to visit as any business this way usually happened in Bit. The unfamiliarity was exciting... Like discovering new oceans again. 

He shook himself from his thoughts as the light faded away from the cracks in between the boarded windows, Zadolix strided over to the one of the watchmen on the windows. 

_"Don't worry laddie..." _he said in a gruff hushed tone as he pat his hand on his shoulder. _"I lend ye me eye for this watch. So what be ye name? Ye ever killed with that here bow before?" _









*OOC:*


 I'll take the first watch of the night with the townsfolk downstairs

I don't think we should enact an escape yet, they have women, children and elderly a couple who can't walk. We shouldn't put them at risk.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 26, 2018)

*GM:*  fyi, the windows on the lower floor are all boarded up. Only the upper windows are open and they are open in unlit rooms so no light spills out. So I'm assuming Z asked and was directed upstairs.     

The hallway upstairs is dark. Some light can be seen under a few doors. But other doors are dark. Z enters room 2. 







> "Don't worry laddie..." he said in a gruff hushed tone as he pat his hand on his shoulder. "I lend ye me eye for this watch. So what be ye name? Ye ever killed with that here bow before?"



The young boy looks up in surprise. "Dinyl." He replies looking back to the window. "Be sure to close the door in case some idiot brings a light upstairs.

"A few days ago, I killed a wolf right over by that building across the way." In the dim light of the stars you can bearly make out the building he points at. "In the morning there was a small pool of blood on the road but no other sign of the wolf."


----------



## Zadolix (May 27, 2018)

*OOC:*


 ah okay no problem I'm happy to go upstairs







Zadolix glanced up and down the corridor and then shut the door behind him. He sat by the young boy and rested his warhammer against the wall. _"Please to meet ye Dinyl, ye can call me Zad. We saw tracks of those dirty little rats the kobold in some of the farms on the way here. Either I be a hairy elf or these Kobolds have a new favourite food..."_ 

He continued looking out into starlit roadway with Dinyl, the cool night air drifting into the window.


----------



## EarlyBird (May 27, 2018)

*OOC:*


Keth prefers last watch (are there three? around 2.5 hrs each), as he doesn't like putting on and taking off his arm a bunch of times. Its a hassle. lol

Maybe in the OOC we should set an SOP for night watches. That way we have it good to go? Best way to put best Perceptions on at different times.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 27, 2018)

*GM:*  organizing in the OOC is what the OOC is for.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 5, 2018)

Night falls and as the last remnants of sunlight disappear an eerie stillness lays on the inn. Even the children know better than to make noise. Outside, a distant wolf howls. It's call is answered many moments later by another wolf, also far away but located in a different direction. Over the next hour the sporadic sound of distant wolf howls come closer, obviously surrounding the small village. As people try to sleep, the timing of the howls is just enough that you feel yourself just on the cusp of sleep as then next howl shocks you awake. Or the howls invade your dreams. The dream of being attacked by wolves is common in the inn. On the fourth watch, Keth is awake when it sounds like wolf has howled right outside the inn's front door. The distinct sound of a bow string seems to echo loudly from above and the sound of the wolf running away is easily heard. Keth goes upstairs to the room over the front door. The old man sitting at the window with a long bow, an arrow nocked and ready, sees him and whispers, "I missed him."

Keth goes to the window and looks out. In the distance, beyond his darkvision, he thinks he sees a light across the way. Silently he points and the old man follows his gaze as the light goes out. "That's the church. No one is holed up there. Shouldn't be no light," whispers the man.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 5, 2018)

Keth looks to the sky and then thanks the man. "It will be light in a few hours," he says quietly. "After the sun is up me and my friends will investigate the church."









*OOC:*


Only one watch left, so not going to ruin anyone's long rest. Keth will tell Surina and Everett about the light in the church, so they can keep an eye out.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 8, 2018)

Everett is intrigued by the activity at the church and decides to send Winston, his faithful flying squirrel familiar, to investigate. He hastily writes a note that states _"Small party arrived from Bit and taking refuge in the inn. Plan to leave soon after first light"_ He affixes the note to winston and sends him off, keeping telepathic contact with him until the little squirrel goes out of range.








*OOC:*


 So winston has a climb speed and should be able to get inside via the bell tower. Idea is just for him to have a look, deliver the note, a wait a response, and return to st least within telepathy range to report.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 8, 2018)

Winston glides across the open road landing not far from the church. He scampers across the ground and soon goes out of telepathic range. Tense moments pass. Five minutes. Ten minutes. Everett knows Winston has not been killed but has no idea what is taking so long. Suddenly a distant door slam is heard coming from the church. Several short humanoid are running toward the inn from church. The bowman is startled and starts to take aim. Winston is suddenly shouting in Everett's mine, "No people. Just kobolds in church. Putting stuff on a cart in back. I dropped the note escaping."

The bowman takes a shot but in the darkness it is hard to say if it hit or not. "I counted 6 figures exiting the church," he says. A bow twangs from a nearby window as well. The light pouring out of the church is extinguished. It's quiet again.









*OOC:*


I'll pause here so you can react. No one can actually see the kobolds at the moment. They are out of darkvision range. The bowmen were trying to hit them (at disadvantage) as they came out of the church.
It is Surina's watch. Keth, you can decide if this happened before or after you went back to sleep. I'm guessing Everett sent Winston out soon after coming out of his trance.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 8, 2018)

Everett curses as his Hope's for more survivors are crushed. He raises his hand and awaits for the critters to close in. *"Surina, prepare yourself. Things might get hairy."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 8, 2018)

The bowman says, "Do you think they are headed this way? They've never attacked the inn. Should we wake everyone?"


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


 FYI I'm still asleep


----------



## Thateous (Jun 8, 2018)

*"no need to start a panic until there is reason."* Everett says to calm the archer. Just be ready and we will wake them when we must.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


Given the watch time, I think Keth tried to go get a couple more hours sleep. So it is up to the others, sorry gang.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 11, 2018)

There is a moment of silence. Nothing seems to be happening. Everett thinks he hears something moving across the way but is not sure and he cannot see anything in his darkvision. Then a high pitched keen is heard. It echoes off the buildings and so its direction is unsure. Three kobolds step into view at the edge of darkvision swinging slings. They release. Two strike the guard where Everett is watching out. He is hit in the shoulder and the temple and slumps to the floor. There is a shout from one of the other rooms as well as a cry from another room that is cut short.

Surina is downstairs. She hears the keen and shouts from above as well.

        *GM:*  The four visible kobolds are only visible to Everett. K4 is about 60 feet away so if (yeah, if) there are more kobolds around the inn, he can't see them. The bowmen, are mostly human and cannot see the kobolds at all.

The exits to the inn are blocked by heavy boards of wood (brown scribbles). Your horses are in the stable. They were lead into the stable through the inn using the door at U22.

The bowmen on the upper floor are the gray circles. The other windows are boarded up. 

Most of the civilians are in the upstairs common room or on the floor of the inn itself.

Zadolix, Perrin, and Keth: I have not placed you on the map yet. Pick a floor and a location.

Finally, Initiative.     
[sblock=First Floor]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Second Floor][/sblock]


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 11, 2018)

The sudden keen in the night and sounds of commotion and shouts in the other rooms suddenly wrought Zadolix out of his deep sleep. Springing out of bed and looking out the window he could see the silhouette of a Kobold in the distance swinging something in it's hand. _"Bloody vermin!"_ he chuntered to himself. Sensing danger Zadolix dashed back into the room where Dinyl was. _"Move out of the way lad! It isn't safe for you here!"_. At this he looked at the side window and began to unravel his silk rope.









*OOC:*


To DM - I am in the room at square N28. I am dashing to the other room at square N32. My future intention will be to tie my rope to something solid and absail out of the window, will this be possible?


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 11, 2018)

Hearing the keening, Surina jumped a bit despite herself.  Moving to the base of the stairs, she calls up "Everett?  Zad?  What's the situation? Am I needed above?"  









*OOC:*


If anyone else (NPCs) are on watch with her downstairs, she motions to them to listen at the various doors in the room


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 11, 2018)

Zadolix
A sharp keening noise jerks you awake unexpectedly. Dinyl's back is to you as he says, "Kobolds, F--k!" and a second later he drops to the floor, his face bloody from being hit with a sling stone. Two other stones flew into the room that missed him. You cautiously look out the window and see three kobolds (not just the one) about 50 feet directly away from the window (C27, B29, and B30) as well as another kobold off to the left (C20). Around the same time, you hear cursing from the room next door. As you step out into the hallway, you hear a child in the common room distinctly ask, "Mommy, are we going to die?"

At the end of the hallway (BB30), you can see the man stationed there is also down. You hear from the room at the end of the hallway, presumably that bowmen shouting, "Die, vermin, die!"

Opening the door to the neighboring room, you see the bowman firing an arrow out the window. He moves against the wall after firing. Seeing you he says, "Three kobolds with slings are outside the window. Sound the alarm." (gm: let's say you're at P30 as there was a lot for you to see, hear, and process as you arrived in that room.)

Surina
The keening noise has startled several people awake and the shouting from upstairs is mobilizing others. "Will, Erik, Poul, let's go make sure the stable is secure," says one man as the four of them rush out to the stables. The innkeeper and mayor come through the private door to the innkeeper's residence (at T18). "Someone reinforce the kitchen door. Backup archers, get upstairs," they give orders like so.

Keth and Perrin
Obviously, the keen was loud enough to wake you so you can act as soon as you want.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 11, 2018)

*OOC:*


Was at T26







Keth wakes to the weird keening noise. "What-?" Then he hears Zadolix curses and ranting. "Ugh! This isn't going to be good," he groans standing and looking to his gear. Knowing he has no time to don his armor he gives a short prayer to The Family to see to his defense. "Watch over your servant so he may continue to do your will."

Then he gathers his pack, shield, and weapon belt, before heading into the hall.









*OOC:*


*Move* to Q27
*Action:* Cast _shield of faith_
*Bonus Action:* none
*INIT* [roll0]







[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 14 (spell, shield)
*HP:* 08/10 *HD:* 0/1 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 1/1 (long)
*Special Defenses:* none

*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 1/2
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_

*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 09/10[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 11, 2018)

Keth

Keth wakes in the common room and quickly goes looking for trouble. He hears a woman holding a child say, "These brave men will protect us." In the hallway, he sees Zadolix standing in the doorway to the corner room. A voice within says, "Sound the alarm."


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 12, 2018)

_"Scaly the inn is under attack! Inform the mayor and villagers! Maybe half a dozen a vermin at my guess on the north side and some at the east side too! We need more bowmen up here! Make sure the downstairs is secure! I'm going to try and find a way outside!" _shouted Zadolix back down the hallway as loud as he could to Surina.

Keeping close to the door frame for safety, Zadolix unhinched his silk rope, eyeing up the window and contents of the room of where it could be secured. He hears the common door open to see Keth standing there, his eyes a little glazed over. _"We got vermin outside Keth, I could do with ye help to get outside." _pointing at the rope in his hand.









*OOC:*


 DM - do we need to be rolling initiative now or?


----------



## Thateous (Jun 12, 2018)

Immediately Everret erects a bonfire under the feet of the enemy as he yells down, *"Kolbolds inbound! Count 4 plus! Source of keen unknown! Ranged to the windows! Melee to the doors!"*









*OOC:*


 DC 13 or take [roll0]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 12, 2018)

Surina was impressed with the wisdom and sense of the mayor and the others.  Then felt a flash of shame: had her time in the temple and in training eroded her faith in working people?  For a brief moment she envied the archers above; at least they could DO something; all she could do at the moment was wait.  She moved back closer to the East door, shield and sword at the ready.









*OOC:*


Is the room lit? If not, she will ask someone to light the lamps, since she doesn't have darkvision.  Also, if there are noncombatants in the main room, she will encourage them to hide behind the bar in the southwest corner of the room.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 12, 2018)

Several men are running up the stairs carrying bows and they file into the rooms with unblocked windows one by one.

Zadolix: Roof beams are accessible above as tie points. You can just toss the rope over and tie it from below.

Everett: You watch as one of the kobolds bursts into flames and dies.

Surina: There are a few lamps with just the wick giving off faint light. Some of the women is adjusting the lamps so that people can see better.

        *GM:*  Initiative for anyone who hasn't done so

Kobolds - 22 (yeah, I rolled a 20) http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=207488
Everett - 16
Zadolix - 16
Perin - 11
Keth - 10
Townfolk - 4
Surina - 3

The bowman with Z is injured (that's what the line means). X's mean the critter is dead. The men in the hallway are still heading for their stations.

Downstairs, most of the combatants have spears, daggers, or swords. Then ones in the center of the main room are holding bows/crossbows covering both doors. They are most worried about the west door as that door is the one they use to get in and out of the inn most frequently.

Technically no one in the party is aware of the kobolds 10, 11 (killed by a bowman), or 12. Nor any other kobolds around.
     
[sblock="First floor"]
[/sblock]
[sblock="Second floor"][/sblock]


----------



## TallIan (Jun 12, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin wakes with a start, instinctively reaching for his bow.  It takes him a while to orient himself and realise that he has to stand and fight - not something he was used to.  With all the woods his usual domain he could usually fight a hit and run battle.  A corner room seamed to make the most sense, he'd have a wider field of view there.  He hesitated, looking up and down the corridor, before heading to the west room, crossbow up and ready.

1 north 2 south: 1D2 = [2] = 2
  Didn't notice the N arrow until after the roll
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11


[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12/12 HD: 0/1

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Bolt: 37
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 12, 2018)

*GM:*  So Perin is headed for Z32 perhaps? I'd say you are still in the corridor, maybe W30, as you had to gather your thing and get moving.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


Move to M28
Retrieve torch out of pack on the way. Not sure what action this will be.
Action: Cast light on a torch, then let it drop out the window to light 20' ahead.


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 12, 2018)

Initiative roll: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16


----------



## Thateous (Jun 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


Init: 1d20+2 *16*

Let me know when to go.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


retrieving the torch is your object manipulation action (which needs a better name). This will take place on your initiative.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 23, 2018)

*GM:*  okay, I've been distracted but I should be good now. Everett and Zadolix have to go. Perin and Keth have already taken their turn this round. Arwen acts after the townsfolk (although I suspect that won't matter as she is just readying actions at the moment). So once E and Z take actions I'll post another map update and we can get this flowing again.


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 24, 2018)

With his silk rope in hand Zadolix tossed one end over the roof beam in the ceiling, catching at the other end and tying it into a strong knot of the kind he uses at sea. With the rope secure he threw it out of the window and began to climb down.









*OOC:*


 DM - would I be able to fasten the rope and start climbing down the rope out of the window as my. Move and action? Do you need me to make any checks?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 24, 2018)

*GM:*  I'm going to say throwing the rope is your action. Tying the rope is your manipulation action. And climbing down is 20 feet of move. So you can move 10 feet away from the wall outside the window from N34. And that no roll is needed.

If you want to combine throwing and tying so you'll still be able to do something on the ground. You can make a Dexterity check, with advantage for "sailor", against a DC 20. But if you fail to make a DC 10 roll, you go out the window and rope fails and you fall to the ground. Between 11 and 19, you just eat up the standard action you were trying to save.

Up to you.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 25, 2018)

Everret quickly shifts the bonfire into the next target.








*OOC:*


 K1 make a DC 13 dex check or burn for [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 25, 2018)

Everett recasts bonfire on the lead kobold, who is singed a bit by the fire. 

The man in the corner room says, "Are you crazy? You're gonna get killed," as Zadolix climbs out the window. "I'm pulling that rope back up once your down. Don't want no kobold climbing up." (when you

Keth drops a light out a window lighting a small area in front of K4, K5, and K6. They are not in the light, but are revealed by the light. (You are at M30, M28 is a boarded up window, note the brown line in front of the window.)

Perin runs down the hallway toward the back of the inn. (at W30)

The bowman next to Everett fires and kills a kobold near the light. (K4) The other bowmen also fire but do not hit anything that anyone can see.

Surina is up, then the kobolds go. (I'll update the maps when they go. And I'm waiting of Z's decision to try to have a standard action or not.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 25, 2018)

A teenage girl appears from the stables and says, "Garrett says there's some noise outside the stables. He thinks they might need reinforcements soon." The innkeeper says, "Jorn and Piet, go with Alyss." The named bowmen standing in the main room follow Alyss into the stables.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 27, 2018)

Surina will follow Piet and Jorn into the stables (unless the Innkeeper stops her)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 27, 2018)

Surina
The two men go into the stable followed by Surina. There are several men in the stable looking just as nervous as the men in the other room. One of the men near the western door whispers, "They're doing something outside." (Perception check for Surina.)

Everett
K1 and K3 fire their bows at Everett's window and miss him and the new bowman. K5 and K6 rush over to them and they move over to the stable doors.

Keth 
He sees the kobolds moving as well. The bowman in the hall behind Keth goes into the room where Zadolix was. The bowman in Keth's room fires at K5 and misses before K5 and K6 disappear to the north.

Zadolix
Four kobolds close with him. K7 and K9 attack him and miss. The man who called Z crazy fires at one of the kobolds and crits. Instantly killing K8.

Perin
As he's heading down the corridor, he sees a bowman enter the corner room in the south and another take position where the fallen bowman at the end of the corner was. He sees the man firing basically straight down out the window. He turns and sees Perin. He whispers, "They're headed for the stable." 

[sblock=First Floor]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Second Floor][/sblock]
The gray dots are townsfolks. Downstairs, the blue dots are bowmen. The cyan dot is the Mayor and the green dot is the Innkeeper. The dots behind the bar are armed with pots and similar "weapons".

Top of the round. The kobolds went. Party's turn.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 27, 2018)

*Perin

*Perin moves up to the window with the guard.  *"That could be a problem"  *he says as he points his crossbow down at one of the kobolds.  *"Of coarse, if we keep that up it'll be less of a problem"* he adds as he drops on of the vile creatures.

Attack and damage w disadvantage from darkness: 2D20.LOW(1)+4 = [http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=20893212, 15]+4 = 16
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10


[SBLOCK=Deleted post][-]Perin takes a moment to orient himself with the layout of the inn, before letting out a curse.  He was heading the wrong way.  *"I'm going to get a better shot"* he says before dashing back down the corridor and round the corner.

OOC:Aiming to get to T19 with a move and dash this round[/-][/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 28, 2018)

*GM:*  Perin, you started in the common room and you know there are no windows in that room. Only the thin blue lines are windows and only those that don't have brown lines in front of them are not boarded up. You were headed to AA30.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 28, 2018)

*OOC:*


Oops, missed “the boarded” up brown line. I’ll edit the post in the morning.


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 28, 2018)

With a wink at the man Zadolix guffed "I've seen worse! They won't be coming back up after I be dealt with them don't ye worry!" as he began climbing down.









*OOC:*


I had a try against the DC20 dexterity check, cause why not! But only got a 14 at best so my action was taken.
Dexterity check: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12


I will take my turn for the next round now







As Zadolix slid down the rope he heard the twang of the bow from the man in room he just left followed by the squeal of a Kobold below. With a light thud and sound of metal rings clashing together from his chainmail, Zadolix quickly took hold of his warhammer in two hands swinging in low at the torso of the Kobold on his left. "Ye chose the wrong inn rats!"









*OOC:*


I will move the remaining 10ft to the bottom of the rope and then use my action to swing at Kobold K7.

Attack roll Kobold K7: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10


Dooooh...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 29, 2018)

Perin's shot missed K10 as he passes by. K10 moves to the north out of sight. The bowman at the window calls out, "I can't see them. They've gone toward the stable." A man in the corner room next to him says, "I'll tell them downstairs." He starts to get up.

K5 and K6 send sling shots at Everett and miss. They then join the other kobolds by the barn door.

The three kobolds around Zadolix close and while two shots were really close, none of them hit.

Surina, make a perception check.
Everett, make a perception check if you lean out the window.

Initiative:
Kobolds
Everyone goes but Surina <- now
Townsfolk
Surina


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 29, 2018)

*OOC:*


 I've just gone for this round and I think Perin has as well, so it's just everyone else


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 29, 2018)

*GM:*  No, that was last round. I just didn't wait for you guys to answer my questions. Everyone but Surina is up.


----------



## Zadolix (Jun 29, 2018)

Surrounded by Kobolds Zadolix worked up a sweat in no time as he dodged and parried blows from the agile creatures. Looking for an opening he swung again on the Kobold on his left who seemed to be looking for weaknesses in his defence.









*OOC:*


 Swinging at Kobold K7

2H attack roll Kobold K7: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


Any other dice rollers out there? Coyote hates me


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 30, 2018)

"No time to go around," the half-orc mutters to himself.

* "N'drovio! N'drovio!"* Keth cries out half a prayer, and half a battle-cry as he jumps out the window.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics? [roll0]- trying to roll with it and end up on my feet, Probably a DC over 20 lol, but got to try
I think if this fails it will be his turn cuze he'll need to stand up.
End up outside at L30, please let me know what dmg he takes.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 30, 2018)

*GM:*  You take [roll0] bludgeoning damage from the fall. And we'll say that roll was sufficient for landing on your feet. You still have 20 feet of movement left and your action.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 30, 2018)

*OOC:*


Awesome







Without hesitation the half-orc whispers a brief prayer of thanks to The Family and feels the sting from his jump leave his legs and feet, smiling as he runs over to the corner of the building and the sound of Zadolix in combat.

"Oh ho! Were you trying to keep all this fun to yourself now?" He asks the dwarf light-heartedly, bringing his axe around in a short swing. To short as the creature easily avoids the blow.









*OOC:*



Concentration check DC 10 [roll0]
*Move:* to L34 = 20'
*Action:* Attack K7 [roll1], dmg [roll2]
*Bonus Action:* Healing Word [roll3] on myself







[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 14 (spell, shield)
*HP:* 09/10 *HD:* 0/1 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 1/1 (long)
*Special Defenses:* none

*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 0/2
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_

*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 09/10[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Jul 1, 2018)

Everett looks out the window and fires an ice knife into the huddled goblins around the barn.









*OOC:*


 target k3
Ice knife: 1d20+5 *16* Ice knife: 1d10 *3*
All within five feet make DC 13 dex Save or take Ice knife explosion: 2d6 *10*


----------



## TallIan (Jul 2, 2018)

*OOC:*


So Perin can't see any kobolds from his current (disad)vantage point?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 2, 2018)

*GM:*  Correct, they all ran past just as you arrived.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 5, 2018)

*Perin*

*"They might need some help holding back a breach in the stable"* Perin tells the bowman as he dashes back down the corridor.









*OOC:*


This might use up a few turns but Perin is dashing every round to get to the stable


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 8, 2018)

*Zadolix & Keth*

The kobolds swarm Zadolix but they do not harm. He also fails to hit them. Keth hops out the window and comes to Z's aid but fails to hit the kobold. The bowman who was with Keth rushes to the corner room. The three bowmen in the room above fire and only one of them hits a kobold, killing it. (K9) The bowmen in the southwest corner leans out the window and kills one of the kobolds (k12). The remaining kobold breaks and runs. (withdraw to K44)

*Everett*

Everett's ice blast kills two of the kobolds. The bowman with him fires a shot at the kobolds but misses. The remaining two kobolds shoot back and then retreat around the corner of the barn. The first shot hits the bowman and he is knocked out (8 hp of damage), the other shot hits solidly and Everett is knocked out. (9 hp of damage) Looks like Everett needs to make a death saving throw.
[sblock="rolls"]_: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8
1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9[/sblock]*Perin*

Perin runs back the way he came. As he turns the corner he hears the distinct sound of two bodies hitting the floor in a room up ahead on the right. A bowman in the southwest corner room also starts heading back downstairs.

*Surina* (gm: I'm going to delay the townsfolk action so she is now with the rest of the party. So the townsfolk continue waiting for something to happen, then the kobolds go, then the party goes. This is the action for the enemies that aren't directly interacting with party members:  )

Surina can feel the tension building in the stable. The animals are whining as they sense fear and are themselves afraid. The bowmen get closer to the door as they can hear something outside. Without warning the five townsfolk in the west part of the barn stagger and drop to the ground asleep. Several of the animals in the nearby stalls also fall asleep. (Yes, the splotches indicate sleeping. Surina needs to make a perception check.)

[sblock="ground floor"][/sblock][sblock="upper floor"][/sblock]

        *GM:*  Initiative:
Kobolds
Everett
Zadolix
Keth
Perin
Surina
The townsfolk


----------



## Thateous (Jul 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 9, 2018)

*GM:*  That's two missed death saves for Everett. (Great, he's just the guy who everyone followed up here. )


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 9, 2018)

_"Always room for one more!" _winked Zadolix at Keth as he parried the cruel knife of a Kobold with the hilt of his warhammer. It was only a moment after when Zadolix heard the bow twangs above as the kobolds surrounding him suddenly jolted and hit the floor with a thud. _"I shall buy ye a pint for that one!"_ he hollered up.

_"Keth we should scarper and check on the stables, This be no wee skirmish! I'll head west." _Zadolix grumbled as he began to dash along the south side of the building, he never did have the legs of a land lubber.









*OOC:*


I am moving and dashing to W34


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 9, 2018)

Not nowing what the dwarf is talking about, he just shrugs and follows orders. "Probably just looking for horse meat," he mutters as he runs.









*OOC:*


Dash to L22


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 10, 2018)

Surina tries not to jump when several of the defenders and animals suddenly drop.  She is relieved when she hears snores coming from some of them.  Concerned that the attack will come from that direction, and suspicious of magic at work, she moves cautiously toward the sleeping forms, straining her senses for any clues to the attacker's next moves.









*OOC:*


Surina, perception check: 1D20 = [11] = 11

Surina will move to W15, unless the animal in that stall is asleep, in which case she'll move to the square in the 15 column that is just outside of the range of the sleeping animals.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 11, 2018)

*Perin*

As perin dashes down the corridor, he spares a few precious moments to check in the room he just heard bodies drop.









*OOC:*


Using action to dash, so can't really help this turn - don't split the party I guess 







[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 12, 2018)

Keth and Zadolix

The last kobold withdraws. Z says something about the stables and you each run the opposite way around the inn. Z watches as several arrows from the inn take out the fleeing kobold. Keth watch as a kobold comes into view at the edge of his darkvision. The kobold slings a stone at Keth and it skitters through his legs. It probably would have hit if you were any closer to the kobold. After slinging his stone at you, the kobold ducks out of sight behind the stable. Stepping around the corner as the kobold goes by, Keth sees a shadow of tall humanoid just outside the edge of his darkvision. It casts a spell. Keth hears some sounds inside the inn. (Roll Perception DC 12 to see if Keth figures out what happened.)

Perin and Everett

Perin sees the bowmen next to Everett took a shot to the head and is very dead. Everett is bleeding. A man in priestly garb appears in the door saying, "Am I too late?" Perin tells him Everett is still breathing. The priest casts a spell and Everett's wound closes before Perin's eyes. Everett awakens with a headache. (Everett has 6 hp.) "I heard the fighting and then the sound of injury. Poor Lenerd looks beyond my ability to h--." As the priest speaks, the priest suddenly fall asleep for no apparent reason.

Surina

Surina is cautious about the fallen townsfolk. One of the townsmen leave the stable to tell the others something put the folk guarding the western door to sleep. One of the bowmen move into the stable. As he does, the sound of bodies dropping to the floor is heard behind him as three guards and the innkeeper, who was going upstairs, fall asleep. Just as she thought it was looking bad, she smells smoke and the bowman who just arrived shouts, "Part of the door... it's burning."

[sblock="ground floor"]
[/sblock][sblock="upper floor"][/sblock]

Okay, players are up.

EDIT: I'm an idiot. Everett does not fall asleep. He's an elf. The guy who just ran into the main room falls asleep. I'm not fixing the images. They are testimony to my forgetting the party has an elf in it.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


Are there an obvious water source and buckets in the stable?  If not, Surina will ask.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 12, 2018)

*GM:*  Surina can see one or two buckets with water in them but after that, she isn't sure.
Make either a perception or investigation check, if you like.

EDIT: The two buckets of water you can see are at AA12 and P10. Also, I'm modifying the stable area. There is a hay loft in the western half from T-BB/10-17. There's another loft from M-P/10-12 that contains a water cistern. The perception/investigation check is to see if you can figure out how to operate the cistern. (Although frankly, you can let the townsfolk work on that, probably. One of them will probably shout bucket brigade once the idea there's a fire settles in.)


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 12, 2018)

Zadolix continued to run alongside the inn, as he turned the corner a strange smell entered his nostrils... Smoke? 









*OOC:*


 Dashing to BB30


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 13, 2018)

*GM:*  You mean CC30. And I've edited my response to Arwen above. There are some structure changes to the stables coming in the next map iteration of the map.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 13, 2018)

*OOC:*


Let's see if Keth sees what is up, first. [roll0]
*EDIT:* Nope, so he will dash straight ahead (chasing the kobold) to the edge of the building.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 14, 2018)

Everret watches as the priest collapses in a slump and feels his body resist the effects of a sleep spell. He decides to stay down and wake the priest. 







*OOC:*


I've gotten zero notifications...


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 15, 2018)

Seeing a bucket of water relatively near the burning door, Surina runs to pick it up, preparing to throw it at the fire.  "Is there a pump or the like  in here for wAter to fight the fire? She asks of the townspeople who are still awake. 








*OOC:*


by my count getting to aa12 uses up all her movement this round. Next round she will run to burning door and throw the water, unless something major happens. Still on vacation--second family wedding tomorrow, then a day or two to get home)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 16, 2018)

One of the townsfolk shouts, "Bucket brigade." Then says to Surina, "We'll get the water into buckets and then to the fire, you'll see."


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 19, 2018)

Note: I've removed from the images any kobolds nobody is observing. Now that Keth and Z are running toward them, their exact locations should be unknown to the characters.

Zadolix
As you run around the corner you hear the bowman above you whisper down to you. "I can't see them anywhere." Just past the edge of the kitchen wing of the inn, you can see a faint glow. (Perception check, please.)

Keth
The figure you saw wearing a hood was tall, taller than a man. It was certainly not a kobold. (When you turn the corner, no enemies will be in immediate sight. A perception check will be needed.)

Everett and Perin
Everett shakes the priest who wakes up. "What happened?" he asks.

Unseen but there's plenty of shouting
The non-combatants (violet circles) behind the bar hear about the fire and rush toward the stable. Two bowman coming downstairs joins them. (They were gray upstairs but they are purple downstairs). The mayor rushes over to the sleeping defenders and starts to wake them up. 

Surina
Surina rushes to the bucket (move action) and picks it up (object action) and she dashes to the fire. (She can use a standard action to try to extinguish the fire next turn with an attack roll. Standard Str or Dex attack roll.) Behind her the men who haven't succombed to sleep are forming a bucket brigade. One of them calls out to unseen non-combatants, "Hurry, the fire is at the far end." Ominously, Surina hears someone else closer to the main room door say, "Oh no." "What Mical?" "Just keep going, the fire's more important."

[sblock="ground floor"][/sblock][sblock="upper floor"][/sblock]
Okay, players are up.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 20, 2018)

*OOC:*


Move to the corner and peek around [roll0]







Keth slows down his mad dash and peers around the corner cautiously...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 20, 2018)

Keth peers around the corner and just at the very edge of his dark vision he can see the tall figure about 55 feet away as well as one maybe two kobolds. They are standing 10-20 feet away from the stables. Of greater concern (perhaps) is the light flicker of flames on the stable wall 65 feet away. One of the kobolds seems to be dowsing the flames but then the flames flare brightly and you're thinking that's not water he's spraying on the fire.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 20, 2018)

Surina threw the water in her bucket at the fire, hoping to extinguish it.









*OOC:*


Surina, attack role (to extinguish fire): 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
  That includes proficiency bonus; wasn't sure if you wanted me to or not; 





 

Having done so, she heads toward Mical, who said "oh no" to find out what's up.

Seeing other start up a bucket brigade, and


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 20, 2018)

"No, we'll bring the buckets to you." Someone says, "There's no other help. They've all..." At this point you have reached the end of the stables on the south wall and can see into the main room of the inn. Everyone but one young girl near the bar has "... fallen asleep."


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 21, 2018)

*OOC:*


finish of turn - Move 20' towards single kobold, end up O9
Action: Dodge







Keth secures his shield and brings it up in front of him. And then he cautiously starts towards the fire slinging kobold. As he moves he doesn't take his attention away from the man and his two kobold companions, even daring to challenge them.

"I don't know who you are _friend_, but I can't say much for your choice of traveling companions." the half orc says glaring at the kobolds from behind the shield.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 21, 2018)

"Friend?" says the seven foot tall figure. "You are alligator among turtles. Go home alligator. This place belongs to us." His speech is stilted. Common is probably not a language he speaks often. He also has a very sibilant lisp.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 22, 2018)

"Sleep spell!" Everett shouts. "Wake that one!" He says pointing at Perrin. He peers out the window to see if there are any more coming.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 22, 2018)

Everett sees nothing outside of the inn but a few dead kobolds and Keth disappearing around the corner of the stables. (You still have an action and a move.)


----------



## Thateous (Jul 22, 2018)

"Nothing out there, heading downstairs. Gather yourself and come post haste Perrin." He says as he heads out the door.








*OOC:*


Head downstairs. Double move if necessary.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 22, 2018)

*GM:*  Everett arrives at M19 with 15 feet of movement left. He used his action dash. He sees the room post in response to Surina's actions the other day. The Innkeeper is the sleeping greenish dot in M20.

Perin, we'll say Perin's last round action (somehow) was waking the cleric in the room upstairs and if we haven't heard from him in a few days.

 [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION], waiting for you guys to act.


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearing the whisper above Zadolix slowed down to look at the glow on the edge of his vision.









*OOC:*


Perception check: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2018)

Zadolix moves forward and sees that the stable door is ablaze. There must have used oil to speed that fire. As you get closer to the edge of the kitchen wing, you hear the soft yipping of one or more kobolds whispering just around the corner.

        *GM:*  You have moved 15 feet to CC27. So you have another 15 feet of movement and an action. You think the yipping noise is coming from AA24 maybe.
map post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...t-of-Trouble&p=7465740&viewfull=1#post7465740


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 23, 2018)

Realisation began to dawn on Zadolix at what the Kobolds were doing. Steeling himself and moving to the corner he lifted his handaxe out it's belt loop. holding it aloft ready to throw at nearest yipping voice he could hear round the corner. With a bated breath he darted out of the corner throwing his handaxe.









*OOC:*


I'm a dwarf so only 10ft movement left! I'll finish my move at CC25 and throw my handaxe at the first kobold I see.

Attack roll - Handaxe Throw: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


Give me a break coyote


----------



## TallIan (Jul 23, 2018)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not pasting, IRL busy.

I thought that Everet woke the priest?  IF not Perin will, then continue downstairs.  If the cleric is awake then Perin will dash to get to the stable.  Then I'll try post IC.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2018)

*GM:*  Consider the priest awake. Perin will also find a room full of sleeping people in the main room of the inn but have only 10 feet of movement left when he gets to the bottom of the stairs.

Zad, the attached image is what Z sees before the kobolds take their turn.

Since everyone has gone, I'll post the other reactions. Everett and Perin can still move a bit but that won't affect much. (Oh, Everett and Perin can make Perception checks.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2018)

Keth

"Take him out," the tall figure says as he turns and walks around the building. The kobolds form a line, sling stones at Keth and then retreat after the tall figure. One of the stones his squarely causing Keth damage. To the west, you notice a couple carts that weren't there when you guys arrived earlier today.[sblock="Rolls"]_: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D4+3 = [2]+3 = 5
You are hit by one rock for 7 hp of damage.[/sblock]
Zadolix

Z turns the corner and see a bunch of kobolds and a tall figure. His handaxe goes wide of the kobold in front of him. The other two kobold form a line protecting the tall figure and sling stones at Zadolix. One hits. The tall figure casts a spell and there is a loud breaking noise. The rear door of the inn is utterly destroyed. Debris surrounds what's left of the door. The two sleeping townsfolk are obviously dead. The seven foot tall figure, facing the inn, shouts, "Surrender, or die."

From the stable area you can see another tall figure approaching. He raises something to his lips and a high pitches keen is heard. You had been wondering what had happened to the wolves. Baying and barks to west inform you they are not far and they are approaching.
[sblock="Rolls"]_: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
1D4+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D4+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Z takes 5 hp of damage from one rock.[/sblock]

Everett and Perin (and Surina)
A young girl runs into the kitchen and emerges with two others. "Quickly, wake them." One of them says as they kneel down near some of them. You are about to start waking people up when the rear door of the inn shatters to dust, killing two of the sleeping townsfolk. A tall figure outside of the inn shouts, "Surrender, or die." The priest, trailing behind Perin says, "They 

Surina
The fire brigade is moving water as fast as it can. The lead bowman has even woken one of the sleeping townsfolk. Horses in the stalls are starting to smell smoke and are kicking at the stall doors and walls in a frantic attempt to escape.

[sblock="lower level"]I've recentered the inn in the image.[/sblock]

Party is up. (I've lost track of damage. Anyone with damage, post your current hp total.)


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 23, 2018)

*OOC:*


Should have disadvantage on attacks due to the Dodge.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2018)

*GM:*  Right. _: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
Looks like he actually missed.


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 23, 2018)

Zadolix grumbled something salty as he let the axe slip from his hand too early. The blow in return from the stone felt keener than expected, his shoulder throbbing with pain. Just then the door shattered into pieces as Zad ducked in recoil. He heard the threat of the tall figure as the Kobolds formed a wall._ "How about ye just die instead?"_ bellowed Zadolix at the figure, hoping to distract him. Filled with adrenalin in the current danger the pain was numbed as Zadolix made a run for the tall figure, swooping his warhammer in both hands at the kobold to his left blocking the way.









*OOC:*


Move to W25 in K15s engagement range and swing at kobold K15.
Attack roll K15: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19

Damage roll K15: 1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7


Bonus action - Use second wind to heal 4 HP
Second Wind: 1D10+1 = [3]+1 = 4


Current HP: 13
Max HP: 14


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 24, 2018)

*OOC:*


Yeah! I didn't want to drop to 2 HP, lol currently 9/10 HP







Keth blocks a few stones with his shield and then drops the cat and mouse game and dives into the fray, battle axe held high. "To the Abyss with you all then!" the half-orc curses as he engages the left most edge of the line. His axe comes down hard on the kobold defender its blood flying in all directions. "Corsill take you."









*OOC:*



Move: to U8
Action:Attack K13 [roll0], [roll1]
Bonus Action: Pray I'm not swarmed under.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 25, 2018)

*Perin:*

Seeing the doors blown in, Perin raises his crossbow and runs across, hoping to get a shot off at whoever is outside without exposing himself.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Move: To get line of sight to L1
Attack L1:Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9

Move: rest of move to try and avoid being seen.

Does +2 damage for humanoid favoured enemy apply?
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Ministats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2
Bolts = 38
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 28, 2018)

Seeing that the townsfolk are handling the buckets, and hearing the explosion in the common room, Surina draws her sword and runs toward the sound of the explosion.  









*OOC:*


By my count, Surina can get to P23.  Sorry for the delay.  Too easily distracted these days, i guess.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 28, 2018)

Everett moves forward 10 feet and launches an ice knife into the clustered enemies.








*OOC:*


target k14 [roll0] [roll1] [roll=dmg to all 3]
2d6[/roll] DC 13 dex
Everett has 6hp







Retry: http://orokos.com/roll/646765: 2d6 *12*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 29, 2018)

Surina (& Everett & Perin)

Surina arrives in time to see the destruction.
Perin and Everett unleash attacks on figures outside.
A townsman (originally in the kitchen) runs out the breech to attack a seven-foot tall figure outside.
The priest follows Perin and Everett downstairs and starts to revive the innkeeper and a man nearby.
Upstairs, you can hear people running toward the west end of the hallway, over the kitchen.
From the stables, several different shouts can be heard:
"The fires in the hay loft!"
"The horses are getting loose."
"Jinny, look out!" (Everett can see the horse that nearly trampled Jinny looks like it might be headed into the inn.)
"Rik, Mat, get up there and see if you can clear the loft."
"Wake those men up before the fire gets them."
"There's fire on the north side too."​
The innkeeper rushes toward the stables and shouts, "We need to get everyone downstairs. I don't think they're going to put that fire out." The two older women say, "Let's go tell them upstairs" and they dash across the room and up the stairs.
Zadolix (& Everett & Perin & Surina)

Z runs around the kobold line and kills the northern most kobold with a single strike.
An icy blast from inside the inn takes out the other two kobolds. And arrow flies from Perin into the tall figure who winces as it hits. 
Noise in the kitchen attracts Z's attention as the door opens and a man rushes out toward the tall figure.
A townsman rushes out of the blasted door and attacks the tall figure, but misses.
Above the kitchen around the bend, Z hears a bowman call out, "A lot of shadowy shapes are coming this way. Maybe 5-10 seconds away!"
To his left, Z can see the fire has reached the second floor as two kobolds dash up and second tall figure steps around the corner of the stable.
The second tall figure casts a spell. Two small balls of fire leap from his hands. One hits Zadolix squarely in the chest. The other hits townsman from the kitchen.
Z takes 10 hp of damage. The towny takes 4 hp and is still standing.[sblock="roll"]_: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23
2D6 = [5, 5] = 10
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
2D6 = [1, 3] = 4[/sblock]
Keth

Keth kills a straggler kobold as the other kobolds and the tall figure rush around the corner toward what sounds like other fighting. In the distance you can see many probably four-legged, shadowy forms rushing toward the inn.
        *GM:*  Keth, are you still maintaining the light on the east side of the inn?

I've add the non-combatants to the upper floor.

Remember, the folks inside the inn know nothing about the approaching shadowy figures.

Thateous, do you want me to add mentions for the player when I post the round? (Or anyone else)

Players are up now on round 9     [sblock="ground floor"][/sblock][sblock="upper floor"][/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Jul 29, 2018)

Everett hurls acid at the two enemies next to Z and moves around in an attempt to wake as many people by stepping on them.







*OOC:*



http://orokos.com/roll/646814: 1d6 *3*
If it has been 2 days please @ me.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 29, 2018)

*GM:*  Everett cannot see the kobolds without moving first. Also, Everett is probably aware that stepping on someone under a sleep spell is not enough to wake them. (It takes a standard action.) Where do you want to move to so you can throw the acid splash?


----------



## Thateous (Jul 29, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Dang I tried. K27 to sling acid.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 29, 2018)

*"Too many enemies, too many problems. We need a plan or we wont survive much longer."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 29, 2018)

*GM:*  Oops, I missed the L1 figure's action. It didn't affect anything.... So this was last round: (Perception checks are allowed for those who can see him from the lit inn room.)     

The tall figure near the door lashes out at the man rushing out of the door with clawed hand. The man manages to duck the attack.


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 30, 2018)

*OOC:*


Perception check against L1: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


When it's the next round let me know and I'll go


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 30, 2018)

*GM:*  In post 377 I said it was the party's turn.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 31, 2018)

*OOC:*


Surina, Perception Check: 1D20 = [16] = 16
  Once I know the check results, I'll post the rest of Surina's actions.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 31, 2018)

The claw that struck at the townsman was scaly. The tall figure is probably a lizard man.


----------



## Zadolix (Jul 31, 2018)

After crushing the first kobold Zadolix swung his hammer around at the other kobold moving around him before searing pain and heat him in the chest. He soon felt relief when in the doorway he saw someone that brought encouragement to his heart.

_"Scaly ye be a sight for me sore eye! They've used oil on the fire, tell the villagers to flee! The whole place will come down. I'll hold them off as long as I can!"_









*OOC:*


Swing at Kobold K5 and then move to T23 regardless of the result, I'm willing to take the risk!

[roll0]
[roll1]

Current HP: 3
Max HP:14


----------



## EarlyBird (Jul 31, 2018)

*OOC:*


Dash around the corner - *Y20*







"You shouldn't be leaving in such a hurry! The fun has just started!" the half-orc quips to the tall shadowy figure as he runs towards it bloodied axe in hand.









*OOC:*


Not sure what the shadow four-legged creatures are, hopingnot wolves or worgs. But until Keth sees Zadolix or Surina he has noone to warn.

Also was thinking about moving 30' and casting _toll the dead_, but want to make special bell sounds for each of the family, and still working on that. Will give you my thoughts in the ooc tomorrow.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 1, 2018)

Surina yells back into the inn "there's oil on the fire!  Get everyone out!"  Then she runs toward the nearest tall figure and swings her longsword.









*OOC:*


Surina moves to S24; Surina, attack with longsword: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
    I'm guessing that misses.  Waste of a good damage roll. Sigh.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 1, 2018)

Zadolix swings and misses the kobold nearby and avoids the return strike as he move toward the first lizard man.
Everett injures two of the kobolds where Zadolix was standing as they fail to avoid the bubble of acid.
Keth feels the heat of fire just around the corner.
Surina rushes out but fails to connect with her target.
Perin fires his crossbow at the tall figure but misses. He stows his crossbow and starts forward.

The townsfolk are quickly slapping the sleepers awake. The innkeeper (orange dot) wakes the mayor (teal dot). Waking fighters are picking up their weapons and preparing to move out against enemies.
Upstairs people are crying fearfully about leaving the inn.
A parade of crazed horses runs through the main room and out the door into the night. They end up trampling a sleeping towny to death.
From the stables, someone is shouting, "Quick, clear the door. Let him run out that door and disperse the fire."
The priest (green dot) casts healing word on Zadolix. (7 hp)
The two townies next to L1 swing and miss him, the wound guy was very close.

The two kobolds Keth had been chasing turn and attack him. K1 hits for 9 hp of damage. The other misses.
L1 looks at the wounded man next to him and hisses, 'Get out of my way, meat bag,' and the man dies. He then withdraws to the west. (vicious mockery, and the guy only had 1 hp)
L2 also dashes to the west.
Howling can be heard to the west getting closer.
Keth hears the winnie of a horse and a thud. Followed by the sound a horse crying for help before it dies.

[sblock="Ground Floor"]
[/sblock]

Party is up


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 1, 2018)

*OOC:*


Will have to use my relentless endurance 1/10 HP







The adrenaline surges through the half-orc as he blocks some blows, but is hit by others. The kobolds ganging up on the warrior is not where he wished to be. He gives out a roar and uses what he hopes is not the last of his energy to try and even the odds.









*OOC:*



*Move:* none
*Action:* atk K1 [roll0], dmg [roll1]
*Bonus Action:* none


----------



## Thateous (Aug 2, 2018)

Everett slings more acid. His bag of tricks throughly depleted.








*OOC:*


 vs k1 and m5, DC 13 dex [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2018)

*GM:*  Techincally Everett goes before Keth in the initiative order. And his acid splash takes out K5 and injures K1. Keth's attack kills it. Keth can still move. You can see the figures in the west are definitely wolves (around 50-60 feet away) and there are a lot of them. And I'm going to assume after all the damage you've taken, your light spell has ended. Also, you can see Surina and Zadolix around the corner.


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 2, 2018)

_"Move clear of the door!"_ shouted Zadolix as the horses trampled through.

_"Keth! Ye gods looked after ye in the fun then?" _Turning to Surina he said _"We need to get these lubbers to safety, too many have been killed already and it isn't safe down here. There be enough grief and bloodshed today to sink a ship!"_

Zadolix then began to look around for his hand axe and moved towards the entrance









*OOC:*


 DM - can I find my hand axe that I threw earlier? I'd like to move to wherever it would have landed when it wide of the kobold.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2018)

*GM:*  The handaxe is located in S26. None of the horses have stepped on it yet.  Picking it up is your object manipulation action.


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 2, 2018)

*OOC:*


 Great I'll pick it up and move to R26 avoiding the horses. I don't think my character is aware of the approaching enemies yet.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2018)

*GM:*  He is not.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 2, 2018)

*OOC:*


How far is the church?  Which side of the inn is it on?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2018)

*GM:*  The church is about 200 feet down the road to the southeast.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 4, 2018)

Surina nods at Zadolix's suggestion.  "What about the church?"


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 4, 2018)

"Wolves," Keth says through heavy breathing his chest heaving as he holds his bloody axe at the ready.

"Wolves coming in fast!" he says after catching his breath and then pointing off into the darkness.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 4, 2018)

"We need to move!"


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 4, 2018)

"Agreed" says Surina, "Let's get everyone to head to the church, then, unless you know a better location?"  







*OOC:*


Surina will start encouraging people to head for the church, unless a different suggestion is made.  She will serve as rear guard, trying to keep herself between the townspeople and the approaching wolves as best as she can.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 4, 2018)

The mayor hears all this and says, "Miss, you may be brave. But these folk are not going to be able to walk in total darkness to the dark church without being attacked by wolves. If your man out there can see the wolves they must right outside the western door. Maybe they'll be too busy eatin' all those horses. But who wants to take that chance?"

The innkeeper says to some of the fighters, "Let move the timber away from the door here. May as well have to option of dying out there or dying in the fire in here."

The townsfolk upstairs are still milling about, gathering things, trying not to lose track of their children, etc.

        *GM:*  I'm going to let this conversation linger as several of you have not actually taken all your actions.


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 5, 2018)

Turning to Mayor he said _"Have ye folk put their efforts into putting out the fire, save what ye can of the establishment before the whole thing comes down. We'll deal with these mangy beasts."_ as he ran his finger along the blade of his hand axe.









*OOC:*


 I will use the ready action to prepare to throw my hand axe. The trigger will be when the nearest hostile wolf comes in my short throwing range (20ft)


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 6, 2018)

*OOC:*


Keth will Dodge this turn as he is low on the HP


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 7, 2018)

Surina turns and calls out to her fellows "Everett, can you get us some light out here?  Perrin, we could sure use your bow!" Then she runs toward Keth.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure precisely what the timing is.  If there's time, I'd like Surina to reach Keth, use lay on hands to give him 5 HP, and then hold/prepare to use her breath weapon (15ft cone) on the wolves when they get in range but before they engage in melee.  If I dash this round, I can get to him, but I'm not sure I want her to sacrifice the chance to her breath weapon.   Does Surina have any sense what kind of time she has to work with?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 7, 2018)

*GM:*  she can lay on hands or ready breath weapon. Not both before they should be arriving. I'll remind you that Zadolix received a healing word from the priest last round. Maybe he has another?


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


Light cantrip last an hour or until you cast the cantrip again (have only one up at a time).
I do need to roll a concentration check for the damage from before to keep my shield of faith. DC 10 [roll0]
Still in dodge (shield up front) mode.







Keth stands next to Zadolix and Surina his shield at the ready. "So we're gonna fight these things off? Good." he says with a little laugh. "I have to much blood pumping through me now to go back to bed."

He takes his axe and bangs on his shield. "Come on you mangy gets! Time to join your masters!" he yells at the yellow eyes in the darkness.

[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 14 (shield of faith, shield)
*HP:* 08/17 *HD:* 1/2 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 0/1 (long), channel divinity 1/1 (rest)
*Special Defenses:* none

*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 1/3
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_

*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 09/10[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Note: HP not with lay on hands - I vote to have your breath weapon ready, can use it to save someone.


----------



## TallIan (Aug 9, 2018)

*Perrin*

As the leaders flee Perin pushes outside, trying to maintain line of fire.  *"We'll have a hard time outrunning wolves!* he shouts

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Move: directly after the fleeing Yaun-Ti
Action: Attack Yaun-Ti if possible, otherwise the nearest kobold Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2
Bolts = 36[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Aug 11, 2018)

"We need to limit the number who can engage us. Take away their numbers advantage. Funnel them somehow."


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 11, 2018)

"The doorway?" Keth suggests, but not being a tactician himself he is unsure if it will work.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 11, 2018)

Everett kill one and injures the other kobold harassing Keth. Keth slays the last kobold but announces there are wolves coming any second. Zadolix retrieves his weapon and guards the busted door. Perin steps forward to also guard the broken door. The air around Surina chills. She moves up toward Keth.

The priest casts healing word on Keth. [roll0] The other townsfolk finish waking everybody up and move into the stables to put the fire out at Z's suggestion. The innkeeper shouts, "I'll go upstairs and stop those still up there form coming down here." "Move them into the rooms and have them close the doors." The mayor suggests as he goes to secure the kitchen door. Arrows fly from the southwest corner of the building. No one can see if they hit their targets. Arrows fly from the three archers behind the party. They miss the wolves in the dim light.

The loft door of the stable to Keth's right (as he's facing west) opens and a bunch flaming hay flies out of the loft.

As Surina reaches Keth, the southwest door of the stables explodes outward as two horses shatter the door and scatter burning embers all around the small courtyard. The horses rush out straight into the wolves. Several are dragged to the ground. Some of the wolves are disciplined enough to continue toward the inn, others stop to feast on the fresh horse flesh.

        *GM:*  The three wolves near Keth will attack (with disadvantage), but Surina has a held action if she wants to try to hit those three wolves with her breath weapon.

Yes, I'm reusing the kobold tokens for the wolves.

Party is up, Surina has a held action she can take before the wolves on Keth attack him.     [sblock="ground floor"]
[/sblock]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 12, 2018)

Seeing the wolves advancing, Surina inhales deeply, saying a prayer to the family, and blows out a cone of icy cold air toward the wolves.









*OOC:*


15 ft cone, dc 12 con save for half damage.  Damage roll:  _: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7
 (Sorry, forgot to enter anything in the notes before rolling


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 12, 2018)

The center wolf dodges the effect of the breath weapon and reaches Keth. It bites out at him but missed the dodging half-orc.

        *GM:*  Everyone is up. Surina acts last but still with the party init for simplicity sake.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 12, 2018)

Surina swung at the wolf closest to her:









*OOC:*


Surina, attack with longsword: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10

I doubt that hits, but here's the damage roll in case:  longsword damage: 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10

My last post until late Friday or Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 12, 2018)

Feeling the gift of healing from The Family, Keth looks around as he keeps his shield up, and then gives the priest a nod in thanks. Turning back to the challenge at hand he brings his axe around low. The wolves are big, but the half-orc is taller than most people, making him adopt an odd fighting style. 









*OOC:*



*Move:* not sure where - just know I want Keth to be side by side with Surina, so we can't be surrounded.
*Action:* atk wolf K3 (K is for Killer, LOL)
[roll0], dmg [roll1]
*Bonus Action:* none







[sblock=Combat]
*AC:* 14 (shield of faith, shield)
*HP:* 14/17 *HD:* 1/2 (1d8+2)
*Speed:* 30'
*Saves:* STR +3, DEX +0, CON +2, INT -1, WIS +4, CHA +3
*Features:* war priest 0/2 (long), relentless endurance 0/1 (long)
*Special Defenses:* none

*Combat:*
battleaxe +5 attack, 1d8+3 slashing, versitle (1d10)
mace +5 attack, 1d6+3 blundgeoning
dagger(melee) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light
dagger(thrown) +5 attack, 1d4+3 piercing, finesse, light, thrown, (range 20/60)
Spell Slots: 1st: 1/3
Cantrips: _toll the dead, mending, light_
Spells Prepared: _divine favor, shield of faith, protection from good and evil, detect magic, healing word_

*Consumables:*
torches 10/10
rations 09/10[/sblock]


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 13, 2018)

"Guard the courtyard! Don't give them a chance to enter the stables or inn!" yelled Zadolix









*OOC:*


Move to P25, ready action to throw handaxe at the nearest wolf that comes into my short range (20ft).

Here are the rolls if it triggers:

Attack roll: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20

Damage roll: 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 13, 2018)

*GM:*  You could throw at K4


----------



## TallIan (Aug 13, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin continues his advance, not willing to leave comrades isolated.  Loading his crossbow as he moved he focused his mind on his target then loosed another bolt at the closest wolf

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Move: to P24
Bonus Action: Hunters Mark on Wolf (K4)
Action: Attack Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3

[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 36
Concentration: Hunters Mark[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 15, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  You could throw at K4












*OOC:*


It would be long range and my last hand axe so I'll hold off for now


----------



## Thateous (Aug 15, 2018)

Everret quickly moves (I24) and conjures a bonfire under an approaching enemy (K4)








*OOC:*


 DC 13 dex or take [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2018)

Everett's bonfire fails to harm the wolf.
Perin's bolt goes wide.
Surina's breath weapon catches three of the wolves, injuring them. (k1, k2, k3)
Keth finishes one of those wolves (k3)
The fire brigade is still running. Upstairs people are settling into various rooms and hiding

The bowmen upstairs fire a volley of arrows that injures two wolves (k10 and k11)
Zadolix' held attack with an ax kills one of the wolf injured by other archers (k11)
The swordsmen step out of the barn around the dying horse. The one between Keth and Surina misses k2, the one next to Perin injures K5
The archers on the ground each miss their targets.

The wolves:
K1 vs Keth: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [14, 12]+4 = 18; 2D4+2 = [2, 2]+2 = 6 
K9 vs civilian: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [1, 8]+4 = 12; 2D4+2 = [1, 4]+2 = 7 MISS
K2 vs Surina: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [2, 13]+4 = 17;  2D4+2 = [1, 1]+2 = 4 MISS
K4 vs Surina: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [1, 16]+4 = 20; 2D4+2 = [3, 1]+2 = 6
K5 vs cilvilian: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [3, 12]+4 = 16; 2D4+2 = [4, 3]+2 = 9 KILLED
K7 vs Perin: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [2, 7]+4 = 11; 2D4+2 = [4, 3]+2 = 9 MISS
K6 vs Zadolix: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [11, 13]+4 = 17; 2D4+2 = [1, 3]+2 = 6

The lizardmen are out of darkvision range.

So, Keth, Surina and Zadolix each took 6 hp of damage that round. Party is up.[sblock="Map"]
[/sblock]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 19, 2018)

Surina easily dodged one of the wolves attacking her, but grunted in pain from the bite of the second wolf.  Seeing Keth down one of the wolves, she calls out "Good hit!  Glad you have my back!"  Then she swings at the wolf who missed her.  









*OOC:*


Attacking K2:  Surina, attack with longsword: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## TallIan (Aug 20, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin Switches his focus to the wolf adjacent to him. He draws the short sword at his belt and slashes at the wold, cutting through fur and flesh.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Bonus action: Move HM to K6
Action: attack K6 Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
2D6+2 = [5, 1]+2 = 8
 Should have been +4 on the damage roll for a total of 10[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 36
Concentration: Hunters Mark[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 23, 2018)

*GM:*  Are people busy with back to school stuff?


----------



## Thateous (Aug 24, 2018)

Everett spews acid at the wolves, hoping to break their moral. 







*OOC:*


 DC 13 dex
[roll0] vs k5 & k7


----------



## Zadolix (Aug 28, 2018)

Zadolix stood side by side with Perin distracting the wolf from attacking the halfling, he brought his warhammer up over his head in a downwards swing at the beasts skull:









*OOC:*


Attack roll Wolf K6: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14


Damage roll Wolf K6: 1D10+2 = [4]+2 = 6


Current HP: 10
Max HP: 23


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 29, 2018)

Everett's acid kills one of the wolves next to Perin (K5)
Zadolix kill the wolf next to him (K9)
Perin's slices the other wolf next to him nearly in half. (K7)
Surina's weapon misses the wolf near her.
Keth finishes one of those wolves. (K1)

The two warriors behind Z and Perin kill the wolf circling Z. (K12)
The warrior between Keth and Surina kills the wolf in front of Surina. (K2)
The bowmen in the doorway both attack and kill the wolf near the kitchen door. (K8)
The other ground floor bowmen steps forward and wounds the wolf near Surina. (K4)
The bowmen upstairs kill the wounded trailing wolf. (K10)

A whistle sounds off to the west and the wolves retreat. (Surina gets an AoO again K4. Keth hits his AoO against K9, killing it.)

The night is quiet as they run off. The sound of the fire brigade is loud in the stable. But outside, the night is still.

        *GM:*  That combat is done.     

Some of the non-combatants come downstairs and see to the wounded and the dead. Some help with the fire brigade. It looks like the fires are getting under control. All of the horses that escaped the stables are dead or have run off.


----------



## Zadolix (Sep 3, 2018)

Coated in sweat and the smell of ash and smoke, Zadolix collected his hand axe from the floor, appalled at the merciless destruction to the poor townsfolk and their settlement. Turning to his companions he said_ "These folk be safe for now, but we can't let them go through this again. We should track after these creatures while they be on the backfoot. What be those humanoid creatures leading the kobold vermin? They had scales the like I've not seen this side of the waters. But..."_ with a heavy breath he said_ "...first perhaps a drink be in order aye...?"_


----------



## Thateous (Sep 4, 2018)

"I could use a liquid boost to still my nerves. Sad there is no time for a binder.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 6, 2018)

The innkeeps walks up to Zadolix, "I agree, good man. You folk have killed the infestation at the bridge, right? We can escape to Little Bit in the morning when it's light out. But you should follow those rabble and see if you can find out what happened to the other townsfolk and farmers who were kidnapped. There's some slight hope they yet live. We also don't know if they have been harassing East End or not."

The priest says to Everett, "Sir, I have a written request for help up in my room upstairs. Perhaps you could sign it so we can let the rulers of Bit know that the situation here is dire. Hopefully your signature will prevent the usually politicking that goes on."

Keth says, "I fear we don't know how safe the roads are. I'll accompany them back to town and give a first hand account of the battle tonight."


----------



## Thateous (Sep 7, 2018)

Everret signs and adds a bloody fingerprint for good measure. "Let's be off then." He says.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 7, 2018)

Surina clasped Keth's hand "Safe travels, my brother.  Keep these people safe."    She smiles at the suggestion of a drink.  "A good vintage, brew, or ale is always welcome, but I agree that following the attackers is more important.  I'm ready to be on the way."









*OOC:*


I take it we lost earlybird?


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


He hasn't logged in in 3 weeks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 11, 2018)

The priest thanks Everett. The innkeeper offers you waterskins if you want them. The bustle of putting out the fire is still in full swing as you say farewell to Keth and head out.

Following the tracks west from the inn is easily done in the early false dawn of the morning. The tracks quickly turn to the south where you find an abandoned staging area. Spikes probably used to tether the wolves and a few flat bags are all that remain.

        *GM:*  Do you take any time to examine this area? (Roll Investigation if you do. You can also roll Perception if you don't want to waste a minute.)

Also, a marching order would be good. Who's paying closest attention to the tracks? Who's looking out for ambushes? Etc.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 13, 2018)

*OOC:*


If the tracks are easy to follow, Surina will happily take point.  Her perception's not the greatest, so not the best choice for being attentive to ambushes.







Surina looks around the camp site, seeking clues for who the attackers might be or what their motive might be.  She twitches a bit with impatience: angry at the deaths of the townspeople, eager to find the evildoers and exact Essembri's justice.  

[sblock=rolls]Surina, perception or investigation check: 1D20 = [7] = 7  Surina would prefer to get going, but she will accept the choice of the others in terms of a quick look around or a focused search.  Neither perception nor investigation get a bonus for her, so the roll can be used for either.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Sep 13, 2018)

Everret quickly scans the campsite for evidence to identify the attackers.









*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## TallIan (Sep 19, 2018)

*Perin*









*OOC:*


Perin will happily scout ahead.







Perin looks around the staging area, hoping to find a trail that shows where the attackers came from.

Perin Tracking: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=218702


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 20, 2018)

The tracks are not hard to follow. (Thankfully.) But you do notice that these tracks consist of the wolves and the lizardfolk only. No kobold tracks that you can notice. You also notice some wheeled tracks, 3 or 4 wagons at least. You follow the tracks south and slightly east through several outlying farms and then the tracks turn east and slightly north. Dawn has finally risen as you are approaching what you assume is the road between Leed's Crossing and East End. The tracks continue across the road but you also see a few logs blocking the road. GM: Perception checks.


----------



## Thateous (Sep 23, 2018)

[roll0]


----------



## Zadolix (Sep 24, 2018)

Zadolix looked at the marks in the dirt and mused, "Looks like we be on the right track, these prints look like those scaly folk leading the vermin, right scaly?" he chuckled nudging Surina's leg. As the group continued to follow the tracks through the morning Zadolix tried to ascertain how many creatures they may be following looking at the footprints in the mud.

As they approached what appeared to be logs blocking the road his stomach rumbled violently. "Perhaps we could take moment for a quick top up? It's been a long night!" he asked patting his food pouch.









*OOC:*



Perception check for tracks - [roll0]
Perception check for GM request - [roll1]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 24, 2018)

Surina sighed at Zadolix's pun, but struggled to hide a grin as she replied, "So it would appear, bearded one.  Their scales are likely the only good thing about them."









*OOC:*


Surina, Perception Check: 1D20 = [18] = 18http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=219174


Sorry for the delay; thought I was caught up.  Glad to see I finally had a decent perception roll, however.

FYI, I'll check in again around lunchtime today, US Central time, but then I'm likely to be without internet until Thursday evening.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 24, 2018)

*GM:*  Rewinding a bit, Z finds two potions of healing and sack containing 4 gp, 142 sp, and 84 cp at the prior campsite.

Up ahead of the party is definitely an ambush. There are several kobolds hiding behind the log blocking the road and you occasionally see a taller figure (probably one of the lizard folk) ducked down beside the road on the opposite side.

You could try to sneak around them or you could confront them. You are far enough away at the moment to discuss it.

Dawn is breaking.


----------



## TallIan (Sep 26, 2018)

*Perin*

*"Well, they don't seem to be very good at hiding." *Perin says with some relief.*"I vote we circle round and attack them from behind their own ambush."*


----------



## Thateous (Sep 28, 2018)

Everret nods in agreeance.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 28, 2018)

Surina nods as well.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2018)

Zadolix thinks the group is following no more than four lizardmen and a set of prints he's not sure what they might be other than he thinks they are man-sized. The prints disappear into a dirt trail that apparently continues on the other side of the road. To the northwest a thin plume of smoke where the Leed's Inn fire is under control can be seen at least a mile away. 

The group edges around the roadblock quietly. None of the kobolds here seem to notice the party crossing the road behind them. The group finds a copse of trees about fifty feet from the rear kobold that they can get to unnoticed.


----------



## TallIan (Oct 1, 2018)

*OOC:*


How long has passed since we leveled up? Would Perin's Hunter's Mark still be up, that's roughly when I cast it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2018)

*GM:*  Was there a short rest at the inn? I don't think so. In which case it's been about an hour. I'd say the spell will last another [roll0] rounds (or has expired).


----------



## TallIan (Oct 4, 2018)

*Perin*









*OOC:*


Seems fair about the hunter mark, should last just long enough for this combat - I'm pretty sure we

Perin focuses on on of the Kobolds, *"I'll take the closest on on the left."* he whispers as he raises his crossbow.  Pausing to make sure everyone is ready before loosing a bolt at the creature.

[SBLOCK=ACtions and Rolls]
Initiative: 2D20.HIGH(1)+2 = [1, 9]+2 = 11


Bonus action: Move HM to K3
Action: Attack K3  Attack and damage with HM: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
1D8+1D6+2 = [5]+[3]+2 = 10


Are we hiiden? Attack roll advantage: 1D20 = [20] = 20
 Woot, it worked: crit damage: 1D8+1D6 = [6]+[4] = 10

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Ministat]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 35
Concentration: Hunters Mark 5rnds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 4, 2018)

*GM:*  Initiative and optionally actions, everyone


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 5, 2018)

Surina briefly rests her scaled hand Zadolix's shoulder.  "May Essembri guide your arm, my friend, as we put an end to this menace to innocent folk."  Then she takes up her shield and a javelin and runs toward the enemy.

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]
Surina, Initiative: 1D20 = [18] = 18

If Surina knows where they saw the larger creature hunkered down, she'll head in that direction, throwing a javelin at a kobold in range when she gets to the end of her movement.  If she doesn't, she will head toward  K3 and K4 and throw a javelin at K4 when she gets to the end of her movement.
Surina, attack with Javelin: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7

[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Oct 6, 2018)

[Roll] 1d20+2 [/roll]

http://orokos.com/roll/666748: 1d20+2 *8*


----------



## Zadolix (Oct 8, 2018)

Zad popped the flask on the potion to smell the sweet familiar scent within, downing it in one he felt comfort and restoration in his body from the previous night's foray._"You two find your marks, me and scaly will take them from the right."_ huffed Zadolix to the halfling and Elf as he ran after Surina. _"I got your back scaly!"_









*OOC:*



*Initiative*
[roll0]

*Action* - Drink healing potion
[roll1]
Current HP = 10 + above healed amount
Max HP 24

*Move* - full 25ft to J18


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2018)

*GM:*  Initiative order
Surina 18
Perin 11
Everett 8
Kobolds 5
Zadolix 3

Perin, do you fire as soon as Surina and Z leave the cover of the trees or do you wait until the kobolds react to seeing them?
Surina, at the end of a single move, the rear kobolds are still 50 feet away so your throw would be at disadvantage. Or you can double move and wait to throw next round. (If Perin did not fire, you don't think the kobolds have noticed you leaving the treeline and believe you can get closer before they spot you. If he did fire, they probably see the kobold he hits die.)
Everett, what do you do?
Z, you're good.


----------



## TallIan (Oct 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


He’ll wait until someone else attacks or it looks like a kobold it about to attack. He aiming to be part of an opening volley not a single opening shot.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 8, 2018)

*OOC:*


I must have miscounted, sorry. Surina will dash, and wait to throw the javelin. Does she have a sense of where the Lizardfolk is? If so, where is that?


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2018)

*GM:*  There are no lizardfolk in sight. You haven't seen them physically since they retreated from the inn and the wolves charged the inn. But you were following lizardfolk tracks when you came upon the kobolds blocking the road southeast out of Leed's Landing.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 21, 2018)

*GM:*  Did we lose [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] ? He hasn't logged in since the 10th.


----------



## Thateous (Oct 21, 2018)

Everett prepares to hurls fire when the party is ready.









*OOC:*


 [roll0]  [roll1]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 22, 2018)

*OOC:*


I could have sworn I posted this days ago, but apparently it didn't take, or I'm remembering wrong.  My question about knowing where the lizard folk were was based on this post: 



jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  ....
> Up ahead of the party is definitely an ambush. There are several kobolds hiding behind the log blocking the road and you occasionally see a taller figure (probably one of the lizard folk) ducked down beside the road on the opposite side.....




I take it, though that Surina doesn't have a sense of where the larger figure is, so she'll head for the kobolds, as stated above.  She will, however, try to keep an eye out for the larger figure.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 22, 2018)

*GM:*  By the time you walked around behind the roadblock, the lizardfolk left.

(Or I screwed up. One of the two.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2018)

Surina rushes forward and throws her javelin true, killing the rear kobold (K4) in one shot.
Perin fires at the one next to him (K3) and he drops as well.
The forward kobolds do not seem to notice this until a bolt of fire whizzes past K5. They turn and start barking orders haphazardly to one another.
The one on the west side of the road rushes toward Surina with his shortsword.
The other four turn about unsure where the enemy is at first and then fire (short) bow shots at Surina. Only one of them manages to hit her for 8 damage.

_: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6 Miss
1D6+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 Miss
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15 Miss
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 Hit
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8

Party is up.


----------



## Zadolix (Oct 24, 2018)

*OOC:*


Can I wait to see what the Kobolds do with me being last on the initiative order?


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 24, 2018)

*GM:*  The kobold just went. Now you (at the end of this round) and the rest of the party (at the top of next round) go.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 26, 2018)

Surina grunted in pain as the arrow slams into her side.  Seeing a kobold rushing her, she grabs her longsword and swings at it.









*OOC:*


Surina attack with longsword (1 handed): 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## Zadolix (Oct 29, 2018)

Zadolix dashed as fast as his little legs would take him to catch up to Surina, "Ye always stealing all the fun scaly!".









*OOC:*


Dash action to L26


----------



## Thateous (Oct 29, 2018)

Everett hurls another fiery ball.








*OOC:*


 target k5 http://orokos.com/roll/673410: 1d20+5 *12* http://orokos.com/roll/673411: 1d10 *5*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 29, 2018)

That leaves Perin's action.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 31, 2018)

[MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan (Nov 1, 2018)

*OOC:*


Sorry I haven’t been getting notifications for this and being busy means I haven’t been properly checking my games - should do that rather than read other crap on here - I’ll get a response up tomorrow.


----------



## TallIan (Nov 1, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin switches his mark to the left most kobold but his aim is off this time.

Attack and damage on K5: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D8+1D6+2 = [7]+[5]+2 = 14


[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 35
Concentration: Hunters Mark 4 rnds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 1, 2018)

Zadolix rushes forward whining about nothing to attack
Surina kills K7 and continues on to the next pair of kobold
Perin's bolt kills K5
Everett changes targets and kill K6.
K1 and K2 fire arrows at Z and start to retreat. They both miss.
_: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
1D6+3 = [1]+3 = 4

Party is up.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 3, 2018)

Everett moves beside Perin (F,22) and hurls a bolt of fire at another kobold (k1).









*OOC:*


 In case no one has mentioned it before these maps are awesome. Looking at them on the phone from the app does not do them justice. Good job in my opinion.
firebolt: 1d20+5 *17* dmg: 1d10 *10*


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2018)

*GM:*  Thanks. I just whip them up in GIMP. Ask me to draw a person and you will get a vaguely human shape. But overhead maps. Easy Peasy.

And K1 is definitely dead.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 5, 2018)

Surina ran toward the remaining kobolds, putting on a burst of speed









*OOC:*


Surina will dash; I believe that can get her to J41, right next to K2, but with no action left to attack.  A bit foolhardy, perhaps, given her low HP, but she's angry enough at how many villagers have died that she's not thinking about such things.


----------



## TallIan (Nov 6, 2018)

*Perin*



jmucchiello said:


> Perin's bolt kills K5



 Really, a 9 hits?

Perin advances out of his hiding place letting another bolt fly.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rols]
Move: to G27
Action: Attack Perin attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D8+1D6+2 = [2]+[5]+2 = 9

BA: move hunter mark if necessary[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 33
Concentration: Hunters Mark 3 rnds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2018)

*GM:*  Yeah, a 9 hits the kobolds. A 6 does not.


----------



## Zadolix (Nov 6, 2018)

*OOC:*


Are we able to move diagonals? All this time I haven't been moving diagonals as I thought you couldn't


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2018)

*GM:*  Yes, 5e does not differentiate between horizontal/vertical movement and diagonal movement. One square equals 5 feet.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 6, 2018)

I forgot to mention but the events at the town and his brush with death has altered him slightly. Whenever we get back into town and start chatting it will become apparent.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2018)

As Everett takes out K1 and Surina charges the last kobold, it throws down its bow and drops hit short sword and shout "I surrender. No kill me." It drops to its knees and continues to beg for its life. Surina notices a small camp setup about 20 yards north of the southern most tree.

Out of combat.


----------



## TallIan (Nov 6, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin heads over to one of the dead kobolds to retrieve his bolt, quickly patting it down for anything useful, before turning his attention to the camp.  He scans the area while he moves into some cover.

Perception and hide if required: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2018)

The camp is unoccupied. The kobold had nothing of value on him.


----------



## Zadolix (Nov 7, 2018)

Huffing and panting Zadolix continued his dash past Surina towards the surrendering Kobold and kicked it to the ground, lifting his hammer high he threatened the Kobold in an such an irritable and furious dwarven tone that it would even make a Gnome's brow wrinkle, _"Ye better tell us everythin' ye know or my hammer here will meet ye skull! Who are the lizard folk leading you and what do they want? Where is ye hideout?"_


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 7, 2018)

The kobold start gibbering in draconic until someone shouts, "Speak common". He then talks fast in Common and repeats himself often but this gist is, "Please no hurt me. Lizard tribe rule kobold tribe. Hideout that way. I can show you." He points east along the path you were following previously. "Lizards want slaves. Take people for something in swamp. Me not know what is swamp."


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 10, 2018)

Surina frowns down at the kobold.  In draconic she says, "You have helped the lizardfolk do a great evil.  If you have any concern for your soul or" (glancing meaningfully at Zadolix) "your life, you will help us now to free the slaves and defeat the lizards."









*OOC:*


Is what he was sputtering in draconic consistent with what he said in common?  Also, before they head for the hideout, Surina will use all her lay hands to heal herself 10 HP


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 10, 2018)

*GM:*  Yes     

"I'll gladly take you to the camp but I don' know what help I might be. Their defenses are strong and their numbers are greater than yours." The kobold replies in rather proper Draconic. "Dr'ss Knu'ul is even feared by the lizardfolk. He's like you, only he's kind of red."


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 16, 2018)

Surina turns to her companions "He says they outnumber us, are well defended, and are commanded by a red dragonborn whom even the lizardfolk fear.  This will take some thought and planning."  Turning to Zadolix, and putting her hand on his shoulder, she says "You will need to restrain your zeal a bit, my friend."


----------



## TallIan (Nov 20, 2018)

*"Shall we go and check it out? At least we'll have a better idea of numbers and can make plans based off of good information.*  he looks at the kobold dubiously.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 28, 2018)

*GM:*  So I should just shut this down? Or what? Nothing significant has happened since Nov 9.


----------



## Thateous (Nov 30, 2018)

*"Yes, let's at least check it out and see for ourselves. If it is to much for us then we'll have to return in force."* Everret says.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 7, 2018)

The party finds a potion of lesser healing, 10 gp, 143 sp, and 304 cp in the kobold camp. There is also three pieces jewelry worth 50 gp combined (30/10/10). 

Pressing on, you resume following the tracks of the two lizardmen. After about three hours, you can see thin smoke plumes in the distance as you approach a rise. You cautiously approach the rise and find a valley and can see the edge of the swamp in the distance. In the valley, the tracks continue down in open view of a barricaded encampment. Several tents can be seen with Lizardfolk and Kobolds moving around. A large stockade takes up a good portion of the encampment. Inside the stockade you can see humans, at least a couple dozen.

        *GM:*  Perception checks are probably needed. Tell me what you are focusing on: Number of lizardfolk and kobold, number of humans, patrols, something else?


----------



## Thateous (Dec 7, 2018)

*OOC:*


 looking for anything that identifies who these humans are. [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 7, 2018)

*GM:*  Too far away. But there are a mix of men, women, and children and a variety of ages. They are definitely prisoners of the reptilian folk.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 8, 2018)

Surina scans the area around the stockade, trying to ascertain how closely it is guarded, and what might be their best way to free the prisoners.  







*OOC:*


Surina Perception: 1D20 = [10] = 10


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 8, 2018)

Within the camp a pair of lizardfolk are always circling the stockade. A squad of 4 kobolds also circles the camps perimeter once an hour. Four groups of 2 kobolds are stationed at the four corners of the camp. The stockade is a fenced in area. The perimeter of the camp is a series of pike walls and covered carriages places to impede a large scale assault. The perimeter can easily be walked into by individuals if they can remain undetected.


----------



## Thateous (Dec 9, 2018)

"Perhaps we should return in force unless someone sees an angle of approach that doesn't end in us dieing during horribly.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 9, 2018)

Do you think the remaining townsfolk will help us, or do you have another force in mind?


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 9, 2018)

*GM:*  Anyone else want to make a perception check?


----------



## Thateous (Dec 9, 2018)

"I don't think the townsfolk are up to a fight like this. Perhaps from back home? Do you think we have a chance against them, just us?"


----------



## TallIan (Dec 10, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin scans the compound, trying to ascertain numbers and approach roues.

*"I doubt the townsfolk would make much of an asset, even if they are willing.  Perhaps a less direct approach might work. 
 If we watch the camp from afar and strike at any of their patrols that venture out."*


Perception: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6

SBLOCK=MiniStats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Dec 12, 2018)

"Sounds like a plan. Let's find a good spot and take turns."


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 12, 2018)

*GM:*  Okay, someone make a Survival check (or if more than one, someone give the other advantage on a Survival check).

Then everyone make three Perception checks or Investigation checks, whichever one you prefer.

Add any pace of taking turns you like (who's watching at sundown? who's watching at dawn? Etc.)

And how long are you planning to watch at a minimum? Are you staying on this side of the camp? It is in a valley. You could go around.

Once I have that, I'll narrate what happens next.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 12, 2018)

Surina nodded at Perrin, “That is a good suggestion, my friend.  As much as I want to free those townsfolk now, I agree we are too few—and too battered—to take them all on.  A chance to rest—and to pray for help from The Famiily—would do us all well.  And, with luck, we can thin their numbers.

[sblock=Rolls etc]
Surina,Perception checks: 1D20 = [11] = 11
1D20 = [19] = 19
1D20 = [6] = 6


Surina would prefer to take last watch, but she is amenable to any order the others prefer.  Is there a possibility of a long rest?  If not a short rest?  I believe I mentioned earlier that she would use lay on hands on herself, since she was down to 6 hp.  She will spend part of her downtime in prayer, seeking help from Essembri and (to a lesser extent) Palientar.  She has the greatest affinity to Essembri, but Palientar should be concerned since the kobolds and lizard folk are interfering with travel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Dec 12, 2018)

*OOC:*



[roll0] [roll1] [roll2]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 12, 2018)

*GM:*  It is the day of the festival celebrating the longest day of the year. You could rest overnight without a campfire.

And for invoking the gods, especially Palientar, god of travel, Surina gets Inspiration. (I always forget to give Inspiration out.)

So I guess you two are hoping Perin will make the Survival roll?


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 12, 2018)

*OOC:*


Yes, I meant to say Surina will happily help/give advantage to Perrin, but I’m guessing Perrin is the most skilled at survival.  I presume the long rest possibility means Surina can prepare spells?


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 12, 2018)

*GM:*  I'll let you know when the long rest happens.  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION] - Make a survival check with advantage and three perception or investigation checks.

I forgot all about you bringing the captured kobold with to help you find the camp. Anyone who wants to try to get additional info from him, he will already spill whatever beans he has so no skill checks are needed, just ask him questions. Remember, though, he isn't good at numbers.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 13, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin scanned the valley for a suitable hide to watch the camp.

*"They might send out a patrol to see what happened to the ambush, other than that I think it will be blind luck weather they head towards or away from us."  Perhaps a hide this side of the camp is best?*

[SBLOCK=rolls]
Survival: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [16, 20]+4 = 24

Perception: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15

Perin pulling his weight here [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=MiniStats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 13, 2018)

Perin finds a perfect perch where you can view the encampment with ease but cannot be seen. Still no light, no campfire at night. But you are able to spend the day watching the camp, getting to know its routines.

(I'm going to stop here to get the two new player in. Hopefully this will not take long.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 13, 2018)

*On the road to Leed's Crossing*

Valdral Shadowmace was in Bit a few days before the festival when one of the high priests asked him to go to East End to help with the mayor, who was sick. Rather than walk all that way by himself, he asks his friend Swithun Baymire if he would like to take a short trip to East End. Knowing how crowded Bit becomes during the Sun Festival, due to start in a couple days, he readily agreed. The pair traveled through Homestead and Bareback (map in post #2) before arriving in East End.

There, curing the mayor was more of a babysitting job than anything else. But once the mayor was obviously going to get better he asked if the pair could go to Leed's Crossing and find out where his son was. When he first fell ill, he sent his son to fetch the priest who lives there. After a day went by, he sent someone to Bit for help and also one of the town guards to Leed's Crossing to find his son. Neither of those sent to Leed's Crossing has returned. And, frankly, there's nothing there that's all that interesting that one would stay there so long if they didn't live there.

So the mayor asked if the pair could find out what's happening in Leed's Crossing. They were game and set out the next morning west to Leed's Crossing. About two-thirds of the way there the pair found a crude roadblock. There were seven dead kobolds there, barely a few hours old. Tracks crossed the roadway from south to north, they were human-sized foot prints. Looking west, neither of them could see sign of cook fires coming from Leed's Crossing. At this point, they decided to follow the fresh tracks north.

*Hiding from the lizardfolk encampment*

The adventurers are huddled down, taking turns observing the prison camp. The first thing they agreed on was that the number of townsfolk held in the stockade was not all of the townfolk potentially captured. Was this all that remained alive? Or were there other stockades elsewhere?

There are about 10-12 Lizardmen/women in the camp, 20 kobolds (half of which are out of camp most of the day, hunting and gathering), and maybe 4 wolves (all of whom are on patrols during the day. There are around 40 prisoners in the stockade.

Around 2 pm, Perin and Surina spot a pair of travelers, a centaur and an older human. The human wears the vestments of a priest and Surina thinks she may have seen him before, perhaps. They are walking along the trail left by the lizardmen the party were tracking, and probably also following the tracks the party left.

        *GM:*  Your long rest has finished. Let the new guys post before the old guys react to seeing them approaching. The new pair need to make perception checks (to spot the hidden camp). They can substitute Survival if they prefer it over Perception. Be sure to read the OOC thread before jumping in here.

As a reminder, Zadolix is still with the party. I'll be running him.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 14, 2018)

Valdral grimaced a bit as he rubbed his thigh, keeping up with Swithun had never been easy but it seemed to get harder and harder each year. “I’m still a little concerned about what ever did that to the kobolds, someone was either brash or desperate to leave the bodies just lying there. One way or the other I’m not feeling overly optimistic about the mayor’s son.”

“Hopefully Palientar will bless us and let us find him unharmed.” Valdral said as he scanned the horizon.










*OOC:*



Val perception: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 14, 2018)

Valdral

The tracks you are following approach a rise and split just below the peak. Two older sets of tracks continue east. The other tracks bunch as if a group of people repeatedly crept up to the top of the hill and descended to talk to one another. Another set of tracks leads off to the north below the hill top.

Perin

You can see an elderly human and a centaur. They seem to have followed your tracks to here. The human is pointing toward the tracks that lead to your shelter.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 14, 2018)

Frowning slightly Valdral touched the front shoulders of his companion with his shielded hand as he pointed towards the tracks on the ground with the other. Quietly he whispered to Swithun, “I think that whoever dispatched the Kobold’s is over there.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 16, 2018)

*"Hmph."* snorted Swithun with a characteristic shake of his shaggy head, *"They been lookun for trouble if they follow these kobold trails. Sneaky rodents that those be."*

As if he expected a kobold snare under every rock and shrub, he poked at things with a spear as he walked along, which allowed his slower friend to catch up.









*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 16, 2018)

Main Party

That centaur and human are definitely headed your way. The Centaur seems especially wary of what they might be walking into. Your shelter is designed to be hidden from the encampment, not as much from the other direction. They will reach you in about a minute.

New Guys

There are definitely tracks of a handful of humans headed this direction.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 18, 2018)

*Perin*

Perin looks over the to approaching pair.  *"Well, if they're trouble we'll be having a bad day."*  He whispers to his companions.  *"Looks like there is no chance they will miss us, and if they aren't careful they'll give away our hide."*

Being careful to stay out of sight of the snake camp, Perin makes himself visible to the other two.  Keeping his crossbow ready but low, he gestures to them to stay low and out of sight, though as he does it occurs to him that a centaur probably can't stay very low, and beckons them over to the hide.

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[\SBLOCK]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 18, 2018)

Surprising Perin, the Centaur leaned his entire human-looking upper body forward using his powerful horse-like neck muscles (which were combined with his human-like abdomen muscles) and held it there while bending his horse-knees slightly. The effect halved his height and he shuffled forward, swishing his tail for his companion to follow.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 22, 2018)

As the pair approached, Surina looked carefully at the approaching human.  He seemed vaguely familiar to her, and had an air of the church about him.  "I do believe these two may be an answer to our prayers," she said quietly to her companions.


----------



## eayres33 (Dec 22, 2018)

Valdral followed Swithun as quietly as he could. When they reached the other group Valdral smiled and nodded his head. The group seemed to be hiding from something; he mouthed the word “Hello.”


----------



## TallIan (Dec 26, 2018)

*Perin*

*"Lets hope so,"* said Perin.  As the two newcomers got closer, he beckoned them into the hide.

*"Hello,"* he whispered back before explaining what they were up to.

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 6, 2019)

*GM:*  Hope everyone had a happy new year and holidays and such....

Okay, the two groups have met. I was expecting introductions and whys we're heres.

When we get to the point where the new guys observe the camp, the two of them should make perception checks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 6, 2019)

Swithun nodded in greeting and to convey that he understood that they were hiding from some trouble. He then tried to have a peek at the camp without revealing himself.









*OOC:*


I think we're a little worried about giving ourselves away if we have too much of a conversation. [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 6, 2019)

*GM:*  No, you are far enough away to talk normally. There is a rise between the camps. I will be posting a sketch of the camp soon so you can plan whatever you are doing.     

Swithun takes a look at the camp. He notices that there seem to be two gates to the camp one facing west (your direction) and one facing the east. East of here there is nothing but the Swamp of Torment. The prisoners seem docile and relatively unharmed.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jan 7, 2019)

Surina approached the two newcomers.  “May the blessings of the Family be upon you.  I am Delmirev Surina, a servant of the Family.  My companions and I were at Leeds Crossing when it was attacked by kobolds and lizard folk.  We have tracked them back here.  We must find a way to free the townsfolk.”


----------



## Thateous (Jan 7, 2019)

"I'll save the formal introductions for later. Do fresh eyes come with fresh ideas? Apart from blasting our way in I don't have any others?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 7, 2019)

*"I'd say simple hit-un-run."* suggested Swithun. It was a tactic long preferred by centaurs, though they had a great advantage when it came to running. *"We defend th'prisoners, more'n we kill the guards."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 7, 2019)

*GM:*  Okay based on recon by all 5 PCs you have this picture of the camp. (If any of this information contradicts prior information, this data is considered more accurate.)

The "fence" around the camp is a makeshift palisade consisting of wooden branches and furniture. It is possible to move through the fence on foot but at a cost of 20' of movement per square. (Athletics DC 15 to halve that.) Perception checks through the fence are at disadvantage. There are two openings in the fence: one in the southwest and one on the east side of the encampment. Two kobold sentries usually man these entryways. There are no trees or cover within 100 feet of the camp.

The prisoners area is open to the sky and is surrounded by a more well constructed fence made of wooden posts with about a 4 inch gape between posts. The tops of each post come to a point and there something black smeared across the tops of the posts. There are at least 40 people in the prison area. Entry to the prisoners area is on the east side near the kennels (K22). The prisoners are fed once a day. Bones and gruel are thrown over the fence while the kobolds cheer and jeer at the humans. The humans scramble for the food occasionally making sure everyone gets something. (Insight DC 20 to learn more about the state of the prisoners. Insight DC 20 to understand how the kobolds treat the humans. Each PC can only make one of these rolls, not both.)

The fire pits are lit at night and they tend to eat around the fires. The lizardmen keep to themselves in the southern part of the camp. The kobold roam around more. During the day, a patrol consisting of 4 kobolds and one wolf leave the camp and circle it within a couple hundred yards. A hunting party of 2 lizardmen and 4 kobolds also goes out. A pair of kobolds circle the prisoner area as well. 

Lizardmen rarely enter or leave the tent marked Chief. Kobold avoid that whole side of the camp.

The pit? is occasionally entered or exited by a lizardman. Screams can be heard coming from the pit (determined by seeing everyone above ground look toward the pit when the screams happen). The kobolds avoid the pit.

During the day when the patrols are outside of camp, there are the fewest number of enemies in the camp. At night the camp has its full complement. There are about 15 kobolds. The kennel is rather large since you are sure there are only two wolves here. You are less sure about the lizardsmen. The most you've seen at one time is 5. Several of the tents seem abandoned, like someone use to live in them. But they are dead now.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 8, 2019)

"Perhaps you're on to something. Could we attempt to ambush the hunting party or just hit the camp after they leave to deal with less of them. A good longbow can fire from the trees. Thoughts?" Everret asks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 8, 2019)

*"we go when hunting party is gone."* suggested Swithun, not realising that he sounded as if he were giving orders, *"And we must come from the east."*

He gave no explanation for the last part, assuming it was obvious.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 8, 2019)

Everret just nods in agreement, trusting the tactics of the newcomers.


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 9, 2019)

Valdral nodded when Swithun talked, “I agree we should attack from the east and free the prisoners first. Perhaps a distraction and then some of us can sneak in and free them. With the prisoner’s running free there will be chaos perhaps that will be our best chance.”


----------



## TallIan (Jan 9, 2019)

*Perin*

*"It might be best to hit the hunting party while they're out."* Suggests Perin, pushing his original idea.  *"With a bit of luck we could lure out a second scouting party too, if they go to find the missing hunting party."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 10, 2019)

You all spend the day observing the camp. Towards dusk, the hunting party returns. Fires are lit and the camp is an eerie glowing circle in the darkness. You work out watches for the night. The entrances to the camp have 3 kobolds at each of them after the sun goes down. There is a lizardman standing by one of the southern fire pits pacing through the evening.

Around 1 in the morning (whoever's on watch) notices the wolves in the kennels start barking and a few minutes later the eastern gate opens and a covered wagon is pulled into the camp. The horses are detached from the wagons and hitched to a stake near the pit where some kobolds groom and feed them. The "nervous" lizardmen seems to be directing the arrival of the cart. He seems even more agitated now that the cart has arrived. The wagon itself seems empty as no one is attempting unload it.

        *GM:*  I assume whoever was on watch woke people up because it looked like "something important was happening". It now around 3 am.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2019)

*Perin*

*"That looks important."* Perin says rhetorically.  *"Do we wait for them to leave and ambush them away from the camp?  Divide and conquer seems like the best approach to me."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Jan 12, 2019)

"What ever the decision, we make it today. I won't let them wait any longer." Everret says.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 12, 2019)

After a few moments, the camp quiets down. The cart drivers go into one of the kobold tents, presumably to sleep.

        *GM:*  Time will pass to dawn unless you want to do something beforehand.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jan 12, 2019)

“I agree, we must act today,” Surina says; privately a bit surprised that Everett is so serious and is talking sense.  “Freeing the townspeople is a priority; I vote that we try to do so after the hunting party leaves.  I worry that the arrival of this wagon does not bode well for the townspeople.”


----------



## Thateous (Jan 12, 2019)

"If things become too bleak I will summon fog to cover our retreat." he says, looking through his spell book.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 13, 2019)

*"Yes, we keep as planned."* agreed Swithun, *"Hunting party goes, then we go - quick and straight - and back out fast."*


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 14, 2019)

Nodding his head in agreement Valdral staying silent, _may the gods grant us our favor he thought to himself_.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 19, 2019)

Dawn's light is breaking across the valley. The camp is a slow buzz of activity. The hunting party moves out early and heads north. Four kobolds are unlocking the gate to the prisoner's pen (K22 on the [post="7546252"]map on page 53[/post] of this thread). Two more kobolds go into the pen and grab a man in his forties. They fasten manacles to his ankles and wrists and lead him to the cart (J27 or so) before they head back to the cage for another one. You estimate they won't all fit into the one cart. You also estimate the cart will be full in about 20 minutes. The horses have not been hitched to the cart yet.

You are 200 feet from the camp entrance (AA28). There are three kobolds at the entrance, but they are watching the prisoner transfer. There are also three kobolds at the far entrance, also watching the transfer. If anyone wants to make a Perception check for more details, you may.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 20, 2019)

"How do we want to kick this thing off?" Everret asks.


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 20, 2019)

Valdral looked over to Everret, _“I think stealth is our friend someone sneaks up and starts are attack then the others charge in behind them.”_ Valdral looked over quickly at the town’s fortifications, _“I can give a blessing from the gods that will help one of us with our ability to move undetected.”_

[sblock=OOC]
Valdral can grant the blessing of the trickster to one character diving them advantage on stealth checks for an hour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Jan 20, 2019)

"Any volunteers?" Everett asks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 20, 2019)

*"I could do it."* suggested Swithun, *"Or I could be back-up. We should steal the wagon to transport the prisoners to safety. Not me, that."*


----------



## Thateous (Jan 20, 2019)

"No time, i'll cover you." Everett says.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 20, 2019)

Swithun did as best as he could, using the rocks, brush, and then the palisade as cover from the guards and he moved as quickly and quietly as he could manage, approaching the entrance.









*OOC:*


I guess it's up to DM on how far he gets before being spotted. [roll0] or [roll1] advantage. Edit. Yikes. I assume not far. He'll rush forward as soon as he's spotted. 40' speed.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 21, 2019)

*GM:*  What are the others doing while Swithun is doing this frontal assault?

(Oh. and I'm a bit out of commission for a few days so I'm not sure when I'll post again.)


----------



## Thateous (Jan 21, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Waiting for a sign to start blasting people.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 21, 2019)

*GM:*  You are 200 feet away from the camp at the top of the hill. So I doubt you have much that can blast people at that range


----------



## TallIan (Jan 21, 2019)

*Perin*

*"Best of at least two of us go forward.* Perin says, *"That way we can try and help each other if something goes wrong."* he says as a way to volunteer himself.









*OOC:*


stealth: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8

So not a very stealthy duo   Perin will also rush as soon as he is spotted, stopping as soon as he is in short range of his crossbow. 







[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/OOC]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jan 22, 2019)

Surina will likewise rush in once Perin and Swithun are spotted.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 22, 2019)

*GM:*  I suppose we are at initiative.

Valdral, Everett, and Zadolix (I'll run him for now) are still 30 feet west of the map near hypothetical square YY2 if row YY were part of the map. Hypothetical row XX is the ridge line. Rows VV thru MM slope downward about twenty feet to the valley floor. Once you go east of MM you level with the camp and those inside the camp are at disadvantage to spot you (and vice versa). All ranged attacks are at disadvantage if they pass through the camp border.

K?? are kobolds. L?? are lizardmen. L1 and L2 are the lizardmen you fought at the Inn. There are three prisoners on the cart. The horses, however, are not hitched.


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 23, 2019)

“Well that could have gone better,” Valdral mutters under his breath as he sprints after the others.









*OOC:*



Valdral will move towards the others and dash, for a total of 60ft.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 24, 2019)

*OOC:*


I guess you'd like Init? [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2019)

*GM:*  I asked for initiative rolls


----------



## Thateous (Jan 24, 2019)

*OOC:*



[Roll] 1d20+2 [/roll]







Init: 1d20+2 *6*


----------



## TallIan (Jan 24, 2019)

[roll]2d20b1+2[/roll]


----------



## TallIan (Jan 24, 2019)

well that didn't work

higher of [roll0] +2


----------



## TallIan (Jan 24, 2019)

neither did that, sorry everyone.  Coyote code isn't working

higher of [roll0] or [roll1] +2


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2019)

the Enworld die roller has no take the best x or worst x or any of those kinds of functions. And it doesn't have any way to show you the individual dice so 2d20 doesn't work either.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 25, 2019)

*OOC:*




jmucchiello said:


> the Enworld die roller has no take the best x or worst x or any of those kinds of functions. And it doesn't have any way to show you the individual dice so 2d20 doesn't work either.




Yeah, I saw that.  I found a list of BB code commands and, without thinking that they may not all work in this forum, went ahead and tried them.  Anyway.  Lesson learned.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jan 25, 2019)

[roll0].  (Surina’s initiative)








*OOC:*


Bummed that cayote code isn’t working.  I use the enworld app most of the time, and I can’t see roll results from enworld’s dice roller in the app.  Oh well


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 26, 2019)

*OOC:*




Valdral Initiative: 1d20+2 *20*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 28, 2019)

Valdral - 20
Swithun - 19
Perin - 14
Kobolds - 11
Everett - 6
Surina - 4
Zadolix - 3

Ok, Valdral is up. The kobolds at the gate are aware of Swithun's approach.

(And remember to use the die roller here as coyotecode still seems to be dead.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


I believe eares already mentioned that he would have Vidral dash, so I'll go... Are the gates closed, and if so, can Swithun try to open it from BB29? Would he need to roll Strength?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 28, 2019)

*GM:*  The gate is just a section of wall that is a little shorter, a little thinner and has handholds on the inside that allow them to pick it up and set it aside. There's no hinge. You can get through the door with a strength check DC 13 and as a centaur, I'll give Swithun advantage. If you want to wreck the door as you pass through, you must choose to do so and DC become 17. Your choice.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'm often a terrible roller, so I won't press my luck to do anything fancy! [roll0] or [roll1] Edit: Guess I could have done it.







Swithun charged for the gate-barricade, kicking it open with his front hooves and swinging his spear over his head, hoping to make the kobolds think twice before surrounding him.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 29, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin continues his run forward, but slows to loose bolt at one of the guards.

Attack and damage vs K1: 1d20+4 *15* 1d8+4 *11*


[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 29, 2019)

*OOC:*



Fitz is correct Valdral is dashing 60ft.


----------



## Thateous (Jan 29, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Everett will be dashing 60 on his turn as well.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 30, 2019)

Swithun busts through the gate with ease surprising the kobolds with his aggression. Valdral and Perin move up. Perin unleashes an arrow at one of the kobolds, killing him outright (K3). Kobolds 1 and 2 drop their bows and attack Swithun with short swords. One of them connects with a strike to him flank. They also make a lot of noise and other shouts and movement can be heard throughout the camp.

K1 Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]
K2 Attack [roll2] Damage [roll3]

Everett, Surina, and Zadolix also move forward.

        *GM:*  I'm going to move Surina forward 60 feet. If you want her to do something else, AD, let me know. Top of round 2.
Valdral - 20
Swithun - 19
Perin - 14
Kobolds - 11
Everett - 6
Surina - 4
Zadolix - 3


----------



## eayres33 (Jan 30, 2019)

Valdral moves forward slowing his pace as Swithun busts through the gate. Saying a quite prayer a radiant flash of light surrounds one of the Kobolds.









*OOC:*



Valdral will move to DD,26 and cast sacred flame on K1 DC 13 Dex ST or he takes, Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *2*
[sblock=Combat]
AC 17
HP 20
SPD 30
Initiative +2
Hit Die 2d8
Spell Slots 1st level 3/3 DC 13 +5 to Hit
Spear: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d6+2, or 1d8+2 two handed
Dagger: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 30, 2019)

Swithun thrust his strange-looking spear down at one of the Kobolds.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] damage to K2


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 30, 2019)

Valdral moves (and moves again) forward and then thinks about casting sacred flame next turn. (if you had moved 30 and then cast, you would be over 60 feet away from k1).
Swithun runs his spear through the kobold. He sees the kobolds approaching with bows. A lizardman goes from one of the tents to the pit.

        *GM:*  Remember you can't really see through the fence. Perception checks are at disadvantage through the fence. Perin goes and then the kobolds.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jan 30, 2019)

As soon as our stealthers are noticed, Surina will dash each round until she is in melee range.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 31, 2019)

*Perin*

With no clear targets in to shoot Perin does his best to make it the gate.

OOC: Dash towards Swithun

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 33[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 31, 2019)

*OOC:*


Isn't Valdral 80 feet away from K1 on the map? So shouldn't he be 50 feet away after moving 30 feet?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

*GM:*  Yes, but he could not see K1 or K2 from where he ended up after 30 feet of movement. (He still can't see K1.) He was exactly 65 feet away from K3, so his spell could not his K3. So I assumed, rather then do nothing, he dashed another 30 feet.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

Perin dashes to AA30.

K1 attacks Swithun with his shortsword.
K1 Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

A volley of arrows flies toward Perin and Swithun from a line of kobolds inside the gate. Missing Perin wildly.

K13 at Perin: Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]
K12 at Perin: Attack [roll2] Damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

A volley of arrows flies toward Perin and Swithun from a line of kobolds inside the gate. But both manage to tag the larger Centaur.

K8 at Swithun: Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]
K10 at Swithun: Attack [roll2] Damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

From the left, a goblin closes and attacks Perin with his sword while his partner fires an arrow at Perin

K14 moves to Z29 at Perin: Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]
K15 stays at Z24 at Perin: Attack [roll2] Damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

Zadolix points toward the north end of the encampment (X8) and says to Everett, "What do you think? Should I head over there and go into the camp from behind them? Or continue forward to the main entrance?"

Surina probably dashes to AA32 this round.

Perin and Swithun can see a Lizardman walk from the tents over to the kobolds at the eastern gate and issue them orders to stay alert to an eastern incursion. The lizardman who was heading into the pit disappears from view. Otherwise, there's not a lot of movement among the enemies. (No new map, I think.)

        *GM:*  Valdral - 20 - 20/20
Swithun - 19 - 6/24
Perin - 14 - 12/20
Kobolds - 11
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 20/20
Zadolix - 3 - 23/23

Everett is up and then assuming I've gotten Surina's move right, it's top of the round.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 31, 2019)

*Perin*

Dropping his crossbow, Perin quickly draws his short sword and stabs at his attacker, taking careful note of everything about this particular kobold, height, stance, weight. anything that could allow the ranger to track or hurt him.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Drop Crossbow
Action: Attack K14  Attack and damage on k14: 1d20+4 *15* 1d8+1d6+6 *16*  Wow, he can deal some damage when he wants to 
Bonus Action: Cast Hunter Mark
Move:  If no enemies are adjacent to Perin he'll retreat behind the fence.  Otherwise he'll stay where he is.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 2/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 34[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 31, 2019)

*GM:*  That'll be next round.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 31, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  That'll be next round.




Oops realised I jumped the gun. Somehow missed that Everet still needed to go.


----------



## Thateous (Feb 1, 2019)

Everett nods at Zadolix as he presses forward closer to the gate.








*OOC:*


 move 60 feet closer. Finally got the notification.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 1, 2019)

Everett moves to HH24.
Surina moves to AA32.
Zadolix moves to AA14.

Swithun will go.
Valdral will go.
Perin will kill K14 and can optionally move afterwards (you should decide that after Swithun and Val go).


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 2, 2019)

_That escalated quickly,_ Valdral thought to himself as he ran behind Swithun and called upon the gods for assistance.









*OOC:*



Valdral moves to BB 31, right behind Swithun and cast cure wounds at first level.
Valdral Cure wounds: 1d8+3 *7*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 4, 2019)

Swithun pulled his swordspear free of the fallen kobold, spun it around and thrust it at the next closest kobold, but the crafty creature ducked to one side.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] damage to K1.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

As kobolds fall, more rush in to hold the door. The kobolds who were transferring prisoners rush up to fill in as well.

Swithun misses the kobold in front of him. Valdral heals Swithun. Perin cuts down a kobold.

K1 attacks Swithun [roll0] damage [roll1]
K15 attacks Valdral [roll2] damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

K8 attacks Swithun [roll0] damage [roll1]
K10 attacks Surina [roll2] damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

Lizardman 5 is barking orders to the kobolds. Lizardman 6 is hold a greatsword and is obviously waiting for the kobolds to soften you up.

K13 fires a bow at Swithun [roll0] damage [roll1]
K12 fires a bow at Valdral [roll2] damage [roll3]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

K11 fires a bow at Surina [roll0] with disadvantage [roll1] damage [roll2]
K9 fires a bow at Swithun [roll3] with disadvantage [roll4] damage [roll5]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

Valdral - 20 - 8/20
Swithun - 19 - 14/24
Perin - 14 - 12/20
Kobolds - 11
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 14/20
Zadolix - 3 - 23/23

Kobolds have gone. Everett and the rest go.


----------



## Thateous (Feb 4, 2019)

Everett moves forward and then casts ice knife. 








*OOC:*


 move to EE30, iceknife centered on K8, sculpt spell saves Sw and S from all damage.
Ice knife attack: 1d20+5 *13*
Ice knife damage: 1d10 *8*
Explosion damage: 2d6 *11* DC 13 DeX or take half damage.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 4, 2019)

Surina felt righteous anger fill her, as she struck out toward the enemy with her long sword.









*OOC:*



If K10 or K8 is still standing by the time of Surina’s turn, she will attack one of them (if both are still standing, K10).  If they are down, she will move to Z34 and attack L6.
To hit:  [roll0]. Damage:  [roll1]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

Everett

The ice knife buries itself in K8 killing him. It also injures, but doesn't kill, the nearby kobolds.

K1 DC 13 Dex: [roll0]
K10 DC 13 Dex: [roll1]
K15 DC 13 Dex: [roll2]

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

Surina

She swings at the kobold who just took some damage but does not manage to hit him.

Zadolix

Z sneaks through the fencing and creeps forward toward the fight and drops down into the ramp to the pit (X22). He has alert anyone on the ramp (if anyone is there) to his presence.
Stealth [roll0]

Top of the round.

Valdral - 20 - 8/20
Swithun - 19 - 14/24
Perin - 14 - 12/20
Kobolds - 11 (K1 - 1/6, K10 - 1/6, K15 - 1/6)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 14/20
Zadolix - 3 - 23/23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 4, 2019)

*"We must press forward."* announced Swithun, thrusting his swordspear down at the growing throng of kobolds and then sweeping the blade to the other side.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] damage and *Action Surge* [roll2] for [roll3] to whoever in front of him needs killing at the time. He will move forward a square. Edit: The Roller keeps giving me nice damage and crap hits.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 5, 2019)

*Perin*

Trying to press the fight back through the gate, Perin swings with his short sword at the next kobold, making sure to mark this one too.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Bonus Action: move Hunter mark
Action: Attack K15
Move: into the space of the dead kobold
If he can't do that he will move to the next nearest kobold 

Attack and damage vs K15: 1d20+4 *24* 1d8+1d6+6 *8*

Not that its necessary, Crit damage: 1d8+1d6 *2*

lol, maybe we should roll to hit with Orokos and damage with the Enworld roller? X-)  Anyway, TFIF for that +6 damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 5, 2019)

(K15 is obliterated. Waiting on Valdral.)


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 7, 2019)

Valdral grunts as he gets hit and stands his ground. He regroups and once again says a quick prayer calling upon the gods for help.









*OOC:*



Valdral casts sacred flame on K1, DC 13 Dex save or
Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *4*
[sblock=Combat]
AC 17
HP 8/20
SPD 30
Initiative +2
Hit Die 2d8
Spell Slots 1st level 2/3 DC 13 +5 to Hit
Spear: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d6+2, or 1d8+2 two handed
Dagger: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d4+2 [/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 7, 2019)

Valdral casts his flame at the kobold who manages to dodge it somehow.
K1 Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+3 *13*

Swithun swings twice and wildly misses the kobold.

Perin steps back into the fray and destroys the already injured kobold.

The lizardman (L5) points toward the entrance to the pit and one of the archers (K12) turns and fires his bow in that direction. Another (K13) drops his bow and rushes toward the pit. He attacks Zadolix [roll0] (damage [roll1]).

(continued)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 7, 2019)

K1 attacks Perin [roll0] damage [roll1]
K10 attacks Surina [roll2] damage [roll3] crit so +2 = 7

(continued)

Edit: ouch


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 7, 2019)

K7 attacks Swithun [roll0] with disadvantage [roll1] damage [roll2]
K11 attacks Surina [roll3] with disadvantage [roll4] damage [roll5]
K9 attacks Perin [roll6] with disadvantage [roll7] damage [roll8]

3 attacks with disad: 3#2d20l1+3 *4* *6* *5* But they all miss.

The lizardman (L6) watches three arrow sink into the broken door and grabs it and moves it out of the way.

Valdral - 20 - 8/20
Swithun - 19 - 14/24
Perin - 14 - 5/20
Kobolds - 11 (K1 - 1/6, K10 - 1/6)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 7/20
Zadolix - 3 - 17/23

Bottom of the round folks go.


----------



## Thateous (Feb 8, 2019)

"Fools" he mutters as he let's another iceknife fly.








*OOC:*


 Target K7
Atk: 1d20+5 *21*
Dmg: 1d10 *9*
Aoe DC 13 Dex: 2d6 *12*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 9, 2019)

Everett manages to wipe out the line of kobold archers (K7, k9, k11) with single cantrip. The lizardman (L6) seems furious. The lizardman at the other gate (L8) barks a command to the kobold over there and the start to move toward the party.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 11, 2019)

Surina grunts in pain as she takes another hit, then swings her longsword at the kobold in front of her.









*OOC:*


attack: [roll0] damage: [roll1] additional if critical: [roll2]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 11, 2019)

Surina kills K10.
Zadolix grips his warhammer in two hands and swings it on the kobold (k13) injuring it severely. 
Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1] GWF reroll or Crit [roll2] (only a 3 allows the kobold to live and it does. lol)

Top of the round (Red is who is up)

Valdral - 20 - 8/20
Swithun - 19 - 14/24
Perin - 14 - 5/20
Kobolds - 11 (K1 - 1/6, K13 - 1/6)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 7/20
Zadolix - 3 - 17/23


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 11, 2019)

Valdral smiled slightly as he saw the kobolds start to drop around his companions, “Keep pushing them back, it looks like they have reinforcements on the way.”









*OOC:*



Valdral cast sacred flame on K1 DC 13 Dex save
Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *5*
[sblock=Combat]
AC 17
HP 8/20
SPD 30
Initiative +2
Hit Die 2d8
Spell Slots 1st level 2/3 DC 13 +5 to Hit
Spear: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d6+2, or 1d8+2 two handed
Dagger: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d4+2
[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 11, 2019)

K1 rolls Dex save DC 13 [roll0] and manages to avoid the sacred fires. (I had a feeling.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 13, 2019)

Swithun and Perin are yet to act.
 [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan (Feb 15, 2019)

*Perin*

*"I'm Hurt!"* Perin calls, as he pulls back to where he droped his crossbow.  Dropping his sword he picks up his crossbow and aims at one of the Kobolds shooting at them.  Letting the bolt fly, he doesn't watch where it goes, but ducks in behind the cover of the fence.

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements

Bolts: 32
[/SBLOCK]









*OOC:*


Attack and damage: 1d20+4 *13* 1d8+2 *7* That should be +2 damage from Favoured Enemy for 9 total
HM damage: 1d6 *6*
Arse, I thought Perin had a potion of healing, but no


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2019)

*OOC:*


There were potions in the party somewhere.

Who were you aiming at? Actually put the K# in the post.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 16, 2019)

Hoping to lead the lizardfolk away from the prisoners, Swithun charged toward the lizardman who was further away from him, close to the hole. He reared up, slamming at the creature with his hoves and he thrust his sword-spear down at the same time.









*OOC:*


Move to X26, ignoring the Kobolds (I think K1 might get a shot in). He'll use his Centaur *Charge* against L5 (If you move at least 30 feet straight toward a target and then hit it with a melee weapon attack on the same turn, you can immediately follow that attack with a bonus action, making one attack against the target with your hooves.) If he hits with [roll0] for [roll1] piercing damage. [roll2] for [roll3] bludgeoning damage. Hopefully he'll draw off L6 so everyone can get toward the prisoners?


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2019)

Swithun rears and charges after the Lizardman going after Zadolix. The kobold swings at him as he goes by to no avail. The lizardfolk holding the door awkwardly tries to use it to hit Swithun as he goes by but misses. Swithun's spear lands true knocking the reptile man to a knee allowing Swithun to kick him with his hooves.
AoO: 1d20+3 *13* 2d20l1+4 *8* 1d6+3 *6* 1d4+2 *6*

Perin retreats. The kobold can't stop his retreat and Swithun's charge. Perin fires at K1 and kills him outright.

The three east door kobolds move down to reinforce as one of them (K4) walks past the prisoners, one of the prisoners grabs him through the bars and shanks him. The prisoners in the holding pen start throwing rocks at any enemy nearby, especially the lizardman at the gate (L3)
shank: 1d20+3 *21* 1d4+3 *7*

The two other kobolds fire their bows at the prisoners. But the cages provide too much cover. All the other prisoner are cowering on the floor of the cart. The east Lizardman (L8) bark more orders. (Draconic: Get down there and kill them.)
attacks on villagers: 2#2d20l1+3 *9* *6* 2#1d6+3 *6* *7*

The lizardman by the west gate (L6) drops the wall and rushes at the spellcaster. Hitting both times.
shield and bite attacks on Valdral: 2#1d20+4 *19* *21* 2#1d6+2 *5* *4*

Zadolix is attacked by the kobold (k13) near him who misses.
shortsword against Z: 1d20+2 *7* 1d6+2 *5*

Swithun is attacked by the two (L5, K12) near him. The kobold hits. The lizard man swings twice with heavy club, hitting with his second swing.
sword and two club attacks: 3#1d20+2 *16* *8* *21* 3#1d6+2 *3* *4* *4*

A lizardman (L4) exits the big tent to the south and shouts something. (Draconic: What the hell's going on?)

(I just realized I was using the wrong modifier for the kobold weapons, +3 instead of +2. I've adjusted your hit points accordingly.)
Valdral - 20 - 1/20 (added 2)
Swithun - 19 - 12/24 (added 5)
Perin - 14 - 9/20 (added 4)
Kobolds - 11 (K13 1/6, L3 25/27, L5 5/27)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20  (added 2)
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (added 1)

Zadolix attacks the kobold (K13) killing him outright. With a surge of adrenaline, he rushes forward and attacks the lizardman (L5) fighting Swithun. (How is it the "in case he rolls a 1 or 2" die is better each time?)
attack on K13: 1d20+4 *23* 1d10+2 *9* 1d10+2 *11*
attack on L5: 1d20+4 *23* 1d10+2 *8* 1d10+2 *10*

Valdral - 20 - 1/20
Swithun - 19 - 12/24
Perin - 14 - 9/20
Kobolds - 11 (L3 25/27, L5 5/27)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (surge used)

Everyone else may now act.


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 16, 2019)

Valdral grunts as both the lizardman’s attacks land and his eyes begin to blur. “Now more than ever,” he said under his breath as he called upon the gods once more.









*OOC:*



He casts cure wounds on himself, Valdral Cure wounds: 1d8+3 *11*
[sblock=Combat]
AC 17
HP 12/20
SPD 30
Initiative +2
Hit Die 2d8
Spell Slots 1st level 1/3 DC 13 +5 to Hit
Spear: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d6+2, or 1d8+2 two handed
Dagger: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 16, 2019)

Swithun thrust his spear into the Lizardman, piercing its chest. He ignored the kobold once more and charged off toward the prisoners calling to his allies, *"They kill the prisoners, the scum! Let us stop this!"*









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] vs L5. Move to R30. If the K12 gets him with an opp, he'll second wind (I'll have to roll it if it happens - 1d10+2, though.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2019)

Valdral heals himself.

L5 dies. K12 swings at and misses Swithun as he rushes east.
Attack [roll0] Damage [roll1]

Valdral - 20 - 12/20
Swithun - 19 - 12/24
Perin - 14 - 9/20
Kobolds - 11 (L3 25/27)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (surge used)

Everett, Surina and Perin are left to act.
  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous (Feb 17, 2019)

Everett hurls fire at the enemy still holding the door.









*OOC:*


Atk: 1d20+5 *24*

Dmg: 1d10 *8*


----------



## TallIan (Feb 17, 2019)

*Perin*

Wanting to help the prisoners but having a more pressing threat in front of him Perin drops into a crouch to scoop up his sword.  Taking but a moment to assess the creature before rolling to the lizardman's unguarded side and swinging his sword upwards, opening a vicious wound along its leg and lower body.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Item Interaction: Pick up short sword
Bonus Action: Move Hunter's Mark to L6
Move: to Z30
Action: Attack L6 Perin attack and damage at L6: 1d20+4 *16* 1d6+1d6+6 *11[/SBLOCK]*
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 17, 2019)

*GM:*  L6 is down to 8/27 hp. Surina is last to act before the enemy acts.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 19, 2019)

With a prayer on her lips and her heart full of righteous anger, Surina swings her sword at the lizardman in front of her.

Attack with long sword:  [roll0] damage: [roll1] if crit: [roll2]









*OOC:*


sorry for the delay. My routine has been completely disrupted by repeated snowstorms, and in the midst of that I lost track.[/occ]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 19, 2019)

Everett throws fire at the lizardman holding the door who takes the fire in the face.
Surina misses the lizardman wildly.
Perin ducks around the lizardman and strikes him with his sword.

The lizardman holding the door (L6) continues to attack the spellcaster (Valdral). Valdral falls to the onslaught.
Bite and shield bash: 2#1d20+4 *20* *17* 2#1d6+2 *7* *5*

The kobold (K12) near the pit attacks Zadolix and misses.
shortsword against Z: 1d20+2 *5* 1d6+2 *7*

The Lizardman in the east (L8) barks at the kobolds by the cart (K5,K6). (Draconic: Stop the horseman!) He then uses his javelin to poke at the prisoners in the cart while yelling at the one with the knife to drop the knife in accented common. The prisoner is bleeding profusely. He stabs back at the lizardman.
vs prisoner: 2#2d20l1+4 *10* *22* 2#1d6+2 *4* *6*
vs L8: 1d20+5 *20* 1d4+3 *4*

The lizardman (L4) near the tent shouts to the lizardman (L3) with the prisoner and then ducks back into the main tent. (Draconic: Release the wolves.) L3 moves over to the kennels. The wolves are barking as he gets there. They can't wait to get out.

The kobolds rush toward Swithun. One of them swings at him, Swithun manages to just avoid the swing.
shortsword against Swithun: 1d20+2 *15* 1d6+2 *6*

Valdral - 20 - 0/20 (death saves, successes/fails 0/0)
Swithun - 19 - 12/24
Perin - 14 - 9/20
Kobolds - 11 (L3 25/27, L8 23/27, crazy prisoner -6/??)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (surge used)

Zadolix attacks the kobold near him (K12), killing him. Before the kobold hits the ground, Zadolix rushes to Swithun (to S29)
vs K12 (extra roll for GWF): 1d20+4 *12* 1d10+2 *9* 1d10+2 *5*

Everyone else is up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 19, 2019)

This was not going well. Swithun may have lost his resolve if he had not been too busy stabbing at a Kobold to see his friend Valdral fall to the bite of the lizardman at the gate. He continued to press forward, calling to Zadolix over his shoulder, *"I trust that you can drive a wagon? We must get them out or we have failed."*









*OOC:*


[roll0] vs K5 for [roll1] damage. If it falls, then move to P30 so as not to provoke from K6... yet.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 19, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin takes another swing at the Lizarman in front of him but can't land the blow.

SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Attack and damage on L6: 1d20+4 *13* 1d6+1d6+6 *14*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 19, 2019)

Swithun kills a kobold (K5) near him.



FitzTheRuke said:


> *"I trust that you can drive a wagon? We must get them out or we have failed."*




"Drive a cart?" Zadolix calls back. "Those forty or fifty prisoners won't fit on the cart. And the horses aren't hitched to it."

        *GM:*  next image update will include the horses and all the villagers. I was leaving them out for simplicity sake.     

Perin slays the lizardman (L6) blocking the door.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 19, 2019)

The prisoners cheer as a lizardman falls.

        *GM:*  This map includes Perin and Swithun's actions this round. And as a reminder, there were healing potions. Everett or Surina must be carrying one or more.     

Valdral - 20 - 0/20 (death saves, successes/fails 0/0)
Swithun - 19 - 12/24
Perin - 14 - 9/20
Kobolds - 11 (L3 25/27, L8 23/27, crazy prisoner -6/??)
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (surge used)

Everett and Surina yet to act. Valdral's death saving throw is pending.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 19, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Perin slays the lizardman (L6) blocking the door.




I did not think that hit, but if it does Perin will head towards the prisoner cage. U30 picking up how crossbow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


Oh. Were they loading prisoners _from_ the cart? I thought they were loading them _into_ it. I'd be surprised to find 'em loading them in with no horses ready to go. Either way, I'd like to know: Where is the gate on the pen? We need to get them out of there. Also: Someone save Valdral, please!


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 19, 2019)

*GM:*  Player knowledge: They were loading the prisoner onto the cart. When the cart arrived one of the lizardmen and the kobold driver had an argument. 
L: Where was the other cart? 
K: It broke down. I'll return with this cart after unloading my delivery
L: That's unacceptable.
K: Can't help that. It lost a wheel in the bogs and sank into the marsh. Gree and Troy were barely able to jump free. They went back to base.
L: They should be whipped.
K: If they're smart they did not go back to base.

The horses were being fed and watered. Once the cart was loaded, they were going to hitch the horses. You guys interrupted this.

The gate on the pen is where L3 had been standing a couple images ago. The next image will have visible breaks in the fence.


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 21, 2019)

*OOC:*



Well that went poorly.

Valdral death ST: 1d20 *1*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 21, 2019)

*GM:*  Ouch. Only matters if Everett doesn't shove a potion in you. He acts before your turn.


----------



## Thateous (Feb 21, 2019)

Everett moves forward, kneeling down next to Valdral and forcing a potion down his throat. "Come now, there's still more work to do." He says.








*OOC:*


 you roll


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 22, 2019)

*GM:*  Oh, I always forget about Inspiration. Please spend it freely as I hope to remember to give it out more frequently. I'm giving it to Swithun for wrecklessly pushing forward and leading the initial charge.

waiting on   [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION] Oh, and valdral needs to roll healing


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 23, 2019)

*OOC:*



Valdral Healing Potion: 2d4+2 *6*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 23, 2019)

Seething with righteous rage at the sight of the prisoners being attacked, Surina runs forward into the fray.  As she does so, she yells "They are about to release the wolves.  Hurry!"









*OOC:*


Sorry, was thinking Everett was before kobolds in initiative order.  Surina will use the dash action, heading toward K5 & K6.  I believe she can get to Q32 doing so


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 23, 2019)

Zadolix kills the kobold near the pit and rushes forward.

Swithun rushes forward toward the pair of kobolds and kills one (k5) of them.

Perin manages to kill the lizardman holding the door.

Everett rushes to Valdral's side and administers a healing potion.

Surina rushes toward the approaching kobolds

Valdral wakes up from having just beein unconscious.

K6 sees the party rushing at him and stabs the first one to get there, Swithun, just barely missing.
shortsword against Swithun: 1d20+2 *15* 1d6+2 *5*

From the large southern tent, a lizardman (L4) steps out carrying a trident. He bellows at the other lizardmen to stop messing with the prisoners. Then he rushes at Surina missing with both his trident and his bite.
trident and bite at Surina: 2#1d20+5 *10* *15* 1d8+5 *7* 1d6+3 *4*

The lizardman (L8) at the cart disengages from his fight with the prisoner and heads to the battle.

The lizardman (L3) at the kennel opens the kennel door and yells attack (in draconic) to the wolves. The two wolves rush out of the kennel and start barking at the prisoners on the cart. L8 also commands the wolves to attack and points at the party. L3 and L8 have an argument about how it was the kobolds who trained the wolves and they seem to not be listening.

Two injured lizardmen (L1, L2), presumably from the Leed's Inn fight are walking up the ramp to the pit.

Zadolix attacks the remaining kobold, killing it.

EnemiesL3 25/27 (unarmed)
L4 35/35 (trident)
L8 23/27 (javelin)
L1 5/24 (unarmed, known to use magic)
L2 11/24 (unarmed, known to use magic)
w1 11/11
w2 11/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 9/20
Zadolix - 3 - 18/23 (surge used)
Valdral - 20 - 6/20 (prone)
Swithun - 19 - 12/24 (has inspiration)
Perin - 14 - 9/20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2019)

Realising that things were getting desperate and wanting to end this as quickly as possible, Swithun threw everything he had into ridding himself of the Lizardfolk who was blocking his way to the prison gates.









*OOC:*


Spending Inspiration for Advantage: [roll0] or [roll1] for [roll2] vs L8.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2019)

*OOC:*


Oh, I'll use my Second Wind, too: [roll0]


----------



## Thateous (Feb 24, 2019)

Everett rushes at the mages. "No retreat!" He screams as he sends fire into the hole.









*OOC:*


Burning hands: 3d6 *11* 
DC 14 DeX


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 25, 2019)

Surina took a deep breath, grounding herself in the power of the family.  Having done so, she cried out "I am the vengeance of Essembri!" and swung her sword at the lizardfolk in front of her.









*OOC:*


Casting Thunderous Smite (2d6 extra thunder damage on first hit after casting, target must make a DC 13 strength save or be pushed 10 feet away and knocked prone).  Using inspiration to get advantage on attack roll.
attack: [roll0] or [roll1] slashing damage: [roll2] plus thunder damage: [roll3]. If critical, additional damage:  slashing: [roll4] plus thunder: [roll5]

If the lizard folk in front of her is pushed away from her, she will head toward the gate on the prison pen, avoiding getting within melee range of L8. By my count, she can get to M29 doing so, if she goes straight up to N32 and then diagonally to M31 and then on to M29


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 25, 2019)

Everett kills the two lizardmen sorcerers (L1 & L2) with a hardy _burning hands_ spell. (L1 saved but that didn't help him.)

Surina shouts her oath and the gods listen. The lizardman (L4) with the large trident goes flying backward.

Swithun takes a good hack the lizardman (L8) in the middle of the yard. With a deep inhale he feels better as well.

EnemiesL3 25/27 (unarmed)
L4 25/35 (trident, prone)
L8 13/27 (javelin)
[-]L1 0/24 (unarmed, known to use magic)[/-]
[-]L2 0/24 (unarmed, known to use magic)[/-]
w1 11/11
w2 11/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett -  - 12/12
Surina -  - 9/20 
Zadolix -  - 18/23 (surge used)
Valdral -  - 6/20 (prone)
Swithun -  - 17/24
Perin -  - 9/20

Valdral and Perin yet to act.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 25, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin watches the fight unfolding before him, seeing Surina knocking one of them back and down Perin siezes an opportunity.  Rushing up he drops his crossbow and swings his shortsword down to into the prone form of the Lizarman.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Bonus Action: Move HM to L4
Move: to Q34
Action: Attack and damage on L4: 2d20k1+4 *24* 1d6+1d6+6 *11*
Crit damage: Attack and damage on L4: 2d6 *2* Man that's disappointing  [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## eayres33 (Feb 27, 2019)

Valdral gets up and dusts himself off as he stumbles towards the lizard men his companions are fighting. “These scaled monsters are tough,” he says to no one in particular as he calls force a flash of flame.









*OOC:*



Valdral gets up using half his movement and then moves to Y32. He casts sacred flame on L4 DC 13 dex saving throw or he takes Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *8*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 27, 2019)

Valdral stands up and sends a spell against the prone camp leader.
Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+1 *7*

Perin finishes off the downed camp leader.

The lizardman (L8) in front of Swithun and Zadolix attacks Zadolix. Both attacks miss.
javelin and bite against Z: 2#1d20+4 *10* *12* 2#1d6+2 *6* *4*

The lizardman (L3) near the cart tries to herd the wolves unsuccessful so he rushes toward Surina. Surina survives the bite but the claw takes her down.
Animal Handling: 2#1d20-2 *18* *1*
claw and bite against Surina: 2#1d20+4 *22* *21* 1d6+2 *8* 1d4+2 *5*

One wolf goes toward the prisoners and is barking at the door. And he passes the cart, the crazy prisoner swings at him and connects. The wolf whimpers and flees.
swings at one of the wolves: 1d20+5 *14* 1d4+3 *6*

The other wolf rushes at Zadolix and bites at him. His jaws sink into Z but he cannot pull Z to the ground.
bite on z: 1d20+4 *18* 2d4+2 *7*
str save dc 11 or trip: 1d20+4 *13*

EnemiesL3 25/27 (unarmed)
[-]L4 0/35 (trident, prone)[/-]
L8 13/27 (javelin)
w1 5/11
w2 11/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett - - 12/12
Surina - - 0/20 (death save pending)
Zadolix - - 11/23 (action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 9/20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 27, 2019)

Seeing Surina fall, Swithun calls to his friend for aid, *"Valdral! We have an ally in need!"*

As he does so, he thrusts his spear at the Lizardman before him.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


Surina: death save [roll0]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 28, 2019)

Oops! Typo in my die roll. Do you want me to reroll?


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 28, 2019)

ArwensDaughter said:


> Oops! Typo in my die roll. Do you want me to reroll?




No, if it had been over 20 then yes. But 19 out of 29 is just as random as 19 out of 20.


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 1, 2019)

“May the Gods’ blessings be upon you Surina,” Valdral called as he ran towards the battle.









*OOC:*



Move to S30 and cast healing word on Surina Healing word: 1d4+3 *6*
That’s it for Valdral’s spells


----------



## Thateous (Mar 3, 2019)

Everett moves forward and hurls a fire bolt. 








*OOC:*


 Move to S31 bolt w2
http://orokos.com/roll/707840: 1d20+5 *23*
http://orokos.com/roll/707841: 1d10 *3*


----------



## Thateous (Mar 3, 2019)

*OOC:*


 healing word is just a bonus action. Should he able to toss a can trip or ranged attack too.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 3, 2019)

*GM:*  


Thateous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> healing word is just a bonus action. Should he able to toss a can trip or ranged attack too.



I haven't kept track but I believe he's run out of spells. I suppose cantrips would still be possible.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 3, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*
> I haven't kept track but I believe he's run out of spells. I suppose cantrips would still be possible.












*OOC:*


I know I'm out. 2 ice knives and a burning hands.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 3, 2019)

*OOC:*




Thateous said:


> Healing word is just a bonus action. Should he able to toss a can trip or ranged attack too.




I think he had to Dash to get to S30.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 3, 2019)

*GM:*  


FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, that's right. You also had to stand up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 3, 2019)

Zadolix attacks L8 and misses.
attack on L8; dmg; gwf/crit: 1d20+4 *13* 1d10+2 *4* 1d10+2 *12* (Of course planning for the GWF works when he missed.)

waiting on Perin:  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan (Mar 3, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin grabs his weapons and heads towards the nearest wolf, daunted by the prospect of inflicting violence on the poor creature.  The poor thing had been corrupted into this violent role, hunting was one thing - killing was another.

Perin circles round it looking for an opening.  Lunging when he thought he saw one, but going wide with the attack.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Move: N30
Bonus Action: move HM to W2
Attack: Perin attack and damage at W2: 1d20+4 *7* 1d6+1d6+4 *12*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 4, 2019)

Everett hurls a flamebolt at the harrying Zadolix singe it a bit.

Surina lies unconscious on the ground.

Zadolix misses the lizardman.

Valdral gets up and rushes forward, praying for assistance with Surina. It is granted and she regains consciousness.

Swithun also misses the lizardman.

Perin rushes around the wolf near Z but does not manage to hit the wolf.

The one wolf barks at the prisoners for a moment then sniffs some food by the cooking tent and goes to help himself to the food.

The other wolf attempts to trip Z again but it misses.
bite on z: 1d20+4 *7* 2d4+2 *8*

The Lizardman standing over Surina smiles viciously as he bites into her, knocking her back unconscious. He then steps over to Perin and swing a claw at him bringing Perin close to unconsciousness.
attack on surina with adv: 2#2d20k1+4 *22* *19* 2#1d6+2 *7* *6* (The attack on Perin should not be advantage but if you click through to the roll, the second roll on the dice was 15 and 14 for results of 19 and 18, both of which would have hit.)

The surrounded Lizardman attacks Z. His javelin jabs into Z but he can't connect with the bite.
javelin and bite against Z: 2#1d20+4 *21* *13* 2#1d6+2 *4* *3*

EnemiesL3 25/27 (unarmed)
L8 13/27 (javelin)
w1 5/11 (snacking)
w2 8/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett - - 12/12
Surina - - 0/20 (death save pending, again)
Zadolix - - 7/23 (action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20

If you count the healing, the party did negative damage this round. And all by the spellcasters.


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 4, 2019)

The battle was wearing everyone down and Valdral wiped the sweat from his brow and called upon the gods for another favor.









*OOC:*



Sacred flame at L8 DC 13 dex save or Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *3*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 4, 2019)

Swithun was growing tired and was distracted by his concern for his downed allies. He thrust his spear at the lizardman to no avail.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] damage.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 5, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin pulls out some dried meat from his rations and offers it to the wolf next to him.

OOC: Handle animal?  Perin handle Animal: 1d20+4 *11*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 31[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 6, 2019)

Waiting on [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous (Mar 6, 2019)

Everett hurls fire at the lizard man but it goes wide.








*OOC:*


Atk: 1d20+5 *10*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 6, 2019)

Death save for Surina:  [roll0] (doing this on the app—hopefully it will work!


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 6, 2019)

Everett launches a fire bolt that flies wide of the nearest Lizardman (L8)
Surina makes a death save
Zadolix attacks the nearest Lizardman (L8) and connects. He takes a moment to reset himself and feels better afterward.
attack on L8; dmg; gwf/crit: 1d20+4 *17* 1d10+2 *7* 1d10+2 *11* (the second roll is always higher when it isn't needed.)
second wind: 1d10+2 *8*
Valdral launches sacred flame at the same Lizardman who manages to dodge it at the last second.
Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+2 *13*
Swithun thrusts his spear at the lizardman to no avail.
Perin attempts to bribe the wolf.

L3 moves into the main scrum and bites at Perin but misses
bite against Perin: 1d20+4 *9* 1d6+2 *3*
L8 attacks Zadolix twice with his javelin and bite, both of which connect.
javelin and bite against Z: 2#1d20+4 *19* *23* 2#1d6+2 *5* *5*
w1 continues to eat stuff in the kitchen
w2 eats the food given to him by Perin, though he does not seem friendly at all.

EnemiesL3 25/27 (unarmed)
L8 6/27 (javelin)
w1 5/11 (snacking)
w2 8/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett - - 12/12
Surina - - 0/20 (death save pending, success-1, fail-0)
Zadolix - - 5/23 (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20

There was an error a couple rounds back. L3 has no weapon so he shouldn't attack twice. Essentially, this means Surina was not dropped the first time. So I gave her a spare attack on L3 and the dice dictate she was not going to hit him. retcon attack on L3: 1d20+5 *6* 1d8+3 *10*. Now arguably, she might have used lay on hands that round as well. Up to you AD. We'll just say it took the gods a few seconds to respond to your request for healing.  If so, that happens freely and you have all your actions this next round to work with conscious.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 7, 2019)

Everett hurls another fire bolt, this time finding his target. Atk: 1d20+5 *21*
http://orokos.com/roll/708830: 1d10 *9*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 7, 2019)

Since it affects subsequent actions....


Thateous said:


> Everett hurls another fire bolt, this time finding his target. Atk: 1d20+5 *21*
> http://orokos.com/roll/708830: 1d10 *9*




The lizardman dies.

Zadolix runs around the wolf (to N,31) over to the other lizardman (L3) and attacks but misses.
attack on L3; dmg; gwf/crit: 1d20+4 *11* 1d10+2 *10* 1d10+2 *10*

Enemies
L3 25/27 (unarmed)
[-]L8 0/27 (javelin)[/-]
w1 5/11 (snacking)
w2 8/11​crazy prisoner -6/??
Everett - - 12/12
Surina - - 0/20 (death save pending, success-1, fail-0)
Zadolix - - 5/23 (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20


----------



## TallIan (Mar 7, 2019)

*OOC:*




jmucchiello said:


> w2 eats the food given to him by Perin, though he does not seem friendly at all.



Does it appear there is any chance of gaining the wolf's favour?


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 7, 2019)

TallIan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Does it appear there is any chance of gaining the wolf's favour?




With more time. In the middle of the fight, it's hard to tame a beast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 7, 2019)

Hoping the wolf was distracted by its interactions with Perin, Swithun shuffled back to give himself room to charge. Then he dug in his hooves and rushed forward, rearing up and kicking at the last lizardman while thrusting his spear down from above.









*OOC:*


Maybe the wolf is too distracted by eating to take an opportunity attack? Move back to S29 and then to charge to N29. [roll0] for [roll1] damage. Charge Bonus Action: [roll2] for [roll3]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 9, 2019)

*OOC:*


I had planned for Surina to use lay on hands, so I'll take that option for her







Waking from unconsciousness, Surina feels the power of gods healing her, and says a prayer of thanks.  Rising, she cries out "Essembri, guide my sword" and attacks the Lizardfolk in front of her.

Casting Thunderous Smite [concentration]
Attack: Attacking L3: 1d20+5 *16*
Damage: Damage against L3: 1d8+3+2d6 *19* (6 of which is thunder damage)
Must make a DC13 strength saving throw or be pushed 10 feet away from Surina and be knocked prone.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 9, 2019)

*GM:*  How many hit points does that heal? 5 right?

Between Surina and Swithun, L3 falls. Knockback saving throw for fun: [roll0] So I've altered Swithun's charge route.

That leaves only the two wolves. They are probably easily corralled. But...     

A man in the enclosure is looking around the battlefield counting. "One of the lizardmen is unaccounted for. He's probably in the pit."
Someone gasps. Another person looks at Everett, apparently recognizing him, and says, "Sir, your cousin was dragged into the pit four days ago. We have not seen him since."

Everett - - 12/12
Surina - - 5/20 
Zadolix - - 5/23 (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20


----------



## Thateous (Mar 10, 2019)

Everett moves quickly toward the pit.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 10, 2019)

Everett begins to disappear down the ramp.

Zadolix says, "I'll release the prisoners. Go save him from getting himself and his cousin killed."

The letters and number line up with the ground level map:


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 11, 2019)

Surina is momentarily torn between helping free the prisoners and going after Everett; then realizes Zadolix has it covered.  "Yell if you need us," she tells him.  She quickly downs the healing draught they found at the camp, and hurries to follow Everett.









*OOC:*


 Lay on hands is 5 hp/level, so Surina had a pool of 10 and used all of it on herself. Healing potion:  [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 11, 2019)

*GM:*  So Surina has 17 hp and runs to s29     

Zadolix runs over to the wagon and finds a lock. After a short confusing discussion of finding the keys, someone on the cart points out on of the dead kobolds had the keys. Z runs over to the kobold and searches for the keys. "This one?" he asks the villagers. "No the one to the left." "This one?" "That's him."

Valdral, Swithun, and Perin to act.


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 11, 2019)

Valdral takes a deep breath and looks over to Swithun they had come for a purpose, do they risk it on a possible fool’s errand. “Do we follow Everett and try to rescue his cousin, or we do we see to the task we were assigned first. I’ll follow your lead on this one.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 11, 2019)

*"We must be sure the prisoners are free."* Swithun insisted while helping Zadolix get the gate open, *"His kin is likely dead. These people are alive for now - maybe not long if we do nothing."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 11, 2019)

The prisoner on the cart with the knife looks anxious to help. "The monster in the pit must be stopped. But we are not the only survivors. For the last three days, these carts have been loaded and driven off to the east. They arrive here each day empty. We don't know what happened to those villagers. There were at least fifty more of us corralled here before they started carting them off to the gods know where."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 11, 2019)

*"We will look to your monster, and to the East."* avowed Swithun, *"But we must get you to safety first."*

The last he said loud enough, hoping that Everett would hear and wait for them to join him before going after this 'monster' alone.









*OOC:*


Are we in good enough shape to face a 'monster'? I'm kind of surprised we've made it as far as we have!


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 11, 2019)

*GM:*  







*OOC:*


Zadolix is no longer a PC and like Earlybird's Keth before him, I plan for him to lead the villagers to safety to get him out of the story.







As for Fitz' question, that's up to you. You could wait an hour for a short rest, although that will not do anything for Everett.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 13, 2019)

*GM:*  Waiting on Perin to weigh in on this before Everett disappears completely into the pit. [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan (Mar 14, 2019)

*Perin*

*"Everet!"* Perin implored the noble to be more cautious.  Broken and exhausted from the fight Perin was fully occupied by corralling the wolves back into the kennel.

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (Mar 16, 2019)

Everett continues into the pit. Slowing down to let his eyes adjust.
(Moving 30 down)


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 16, 2019)

As Everett procedes into the darkness, the passageway curves sharply to the right up ahead. A faint glow of flickering torchlight comes from there. 

(Make a stealth check and a perception check. [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION])


----------



## Thateous (Mar 16, 2019)

Stealth: 1d20+2 *14*
Perc: 1d20+3 *19*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

Something up ahead smells like human feces and decay. As you are approaching the right turn in the tunnel, the guttural voice asks, in Draconic, "Has the trouble been taken care of? I hope some survived for my experiments." 

You look into the room. Two torches sputter on the far side of the room leaving you in shadow. There are four narrow cages on the side walls. One is unoccupied. The other three contain bloody humans, unconscious and slumped awkwardly against the sides of the cages that are too narrow for them to do anything but stand. So they are just crumpled down in the cages from exhaustion, dehydration, and injuries.

In the middle of the room is a stone slab with a fourth human strapped to it. A lizardman has his back to you is standing over the body on the slab. He is bigger than most of the other lizardmen. Like L3 was. He is using a sharp knife to carve something into the chest of the man on the table. The man is gagged and making muffled screaming noises as the knife cuts into his chest. The man is your cousin. He is not aware of his surrounding beyond the pain being inflicted on him.

"Dispose of the woman and fetch a new one from the chattel. I am done with her."


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

Wolf 1 continues to eat food near the kitchen.

Wolf 2 is looking at Perin expectantly.

Thateous still has an action and possibly a bonus action.

Everyone else is up for round 13.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 17, 2019)

While freeing prisoners, Swithun saw that Everett had continued into the tunnel alone. Once the prison doors were open, he nodded at Valdral to join him and went to inspect the hole, hoping to find his new ally before trouble started.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

Zadolix unhooks the look holding the cart cage door closed. The man with the knife in the cage says, "Give me the keys. I'll open the main paddock lock. Your friend is going to die in the pit without your help." Zadolix thanks the man and moves toward the pit. (Z moves to Q29.)

        *GM:*  The prisoners are not chained at all. Freeing them just requires opening the cage doors and there is only one set of keys. Is Swithun double moving to the pit? We are still in initiative since Everett ran off immediately. He can get to X24 or so with a double move.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


Sure. If everything looks good up here Swithun will hustle off to help.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2019)

Everett cursed under his breath at he was too exhausted to throw anything meaningful at the lizard. Suddenly an idea. He adjust his footing, hoping his robe would mask his defensive stance. *"A better subject has arrived, one with ties to the arcane. It may prove vital to your experiments."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

*GM:*  Is this a deception attempt? Or do you just want him to face you?


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


 it's kind of a distraction.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 17, 2019)

*Perin*

Pulling out another slice of dried meat Perin moved carefully back towards the cage. Ready to the throw the food ahead if the wolf looked ready to attack.  He needed to deal with these wolves quickly, Everett would need help.

Handle Animal: 1d20+4 *9*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/Sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

*GM:*  @Thateous, then roll a Charisma (deception) check.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

Perin, the wolf accepts the meat but he doesn't feel like he's friendly. Swithun slips away while the wolf is eating.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2019)

http://orokos.com/roll/711617: 1d20+2 *18*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

"Arcana, you say? Excellent," the torturer says pausing in his cutting and looking up in thought. He may have glanced toward Everett but doesn't seem to notice. "I'll check out this new creature this afternoon. Still, remove the female. Tell L'drak, I will be up in a few moments to see this arcanist." He resumes the design he was carving into Dennet's chest.

        *GM:*  Yes, I just named the cousin Dennet. He needed a name. 

He rolled so poorly on his insight check... and the lizardmen you fought at the inn had robes. So even if he had turned around, oh well. Oh, in case you care, the locking mechanism on the cages looks simple, basically a hook and a latch. There's just no way to get a hand on it from within the cage.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2019)

"I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but L'drak's dead. I killed him, because I'm the arcanist." He says


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2019)

"Hmm. Thanks for that," the torturer says. "L'drak was an idiot. After I'm done with you, I'll be able to step my work. Now who is going to remove the female?"

        *GM:*  Let's have Everett and the Lizardman make initiative checks because he's about to cast a spell. And I'm sure you're going to do so as well. Number to beat: [roll0]     
Edit: Ewww


----------



## Thateous (Mar 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

The lizardman turns and his spell releases. A sickening green ray of energy lances out from his hand and strikes you down. "Be a dear and clean that up, woman," he says. As Everett falls he sees the cage holding the woman open and the mockery of life within steps out toward him.
Ray attack: 1d20+6 *17* 2d8 *16*

        *GM:*  Make a Constitution saving throw to see if you get the Poisoned condition. That should not affect your death saving throws. But they don't happen until next round.

In the current round, we are still waiting on Swithun, Valdral, and Surina, I think. Swithun gets a perception check before he goes. He is at X23, 30 feet around the curve from Everett's defeat. Surina and Valdral are 30 and 35 feet from Swithun, respectively. Zadolix is 40 feet from Swithun, but I'm holding him back because he's an NPC.

Everett - - 0/12
Surina - - 17/20 
Zadolix - - 5/23 (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

Above ground, the men from the cart rush over to the main cage and get it open. Several men help Perin corral the wolves into the kennels over the course of the next minute or so. Several of them move a couple sick folk over to the cart while others gather food and water from the kitchen. The lock for the cart is locked around one of the bars so the cage cannot be locked shut.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 18, 2019)

Swithun charged down the twisting ramp until he stood over Everett. Seeing that the man had fallen from some sort of hurled magic, he reared up, turning, and threw a javelin at the Lizardman. Then he turned and shuffled back around the corner out of sight to beckon to the others.









*OOC:*


Move to R21 [roll0] for [roll1] damage and finish 40' speed by moving to T21


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

Swithun turns the corner and sees in the dim light an thin, too thin woman dragging Everett further into room. He rushes forward and throws a javelin at the lizardman, striking true. The woman is obviously not among the living. She drops Everett and starts toward Swithun. Swithun ducks back into the corridor. The lizardman (probably) curses in Draconian. The sound of metal hinges can be heard.

Zadolix arrives at V21 after a double move.

        *GM:*  I'm going to assume that Surina and Valdral are going to use their move actions to get to the pit. So I've added them to the map. They still have their action, interaction action, and bonus action left this round.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 18, 2019)

Surina will move up to Swithun and ask him  what he saw.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

*GM:*  


ArwensDaughter said:


> Surina will move up to Swithun and ask him  what he saw.




U21, I assume?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 18, 2019)

Swithun ushered the others forward, warning them of the Undead and the Lizardfolk Spellcaster, and calling for someone to see to Everett's medical needs. He prepared to charge around the corner.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 18, 2019)

*Perin*

As soon as it appears that the freed prisoners are dealing with the wolves Perin heads to the pit to help out.

[SBLOCK=Mni Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 18, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*
> 
> U21, I assume?




Yes


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

Perin moves to X23.  

I'm going to assume Valdral moves up to W21 on this turn since I doubt he wants to be in front. Swithun hears movement within the torture chamber and we are now at the top of the round again.

Everett's body is not visible to anyone. It is nearly pitch dark in the tunnel with bright sunlight behind you and dim distant torch light ahead of you.

Top of the round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 18, 2019)

When everyone is ready, Swithun readied a sword-spear and said, *"Get Everett. I will distract our foe."*

And he charged around the corner, rushing straight for the Lizardman, rearing up and kicking with his hooves while stabbing with his spear.









*OOC:*


Charge to Q26. [roll0] for [roll1] damage. If that hits, then [roll2] for [roll3] damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

*GM:*  Back up, occupying Q23, R23, and S23 and three humanoid undead. Do you attack one of them or try to rush past them taking opportunity attacks?     




Behind Perin is the crazy villager with a knife except he now has one of the kobold shortswords.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


I guess he'll try to kill his way through. If he can drop one, he'll push forward to R24, but not provoke - yet.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


 I wasn't specific in what defensive stance meant. (Dodge action) but I will let this play out. I imagine Everret becoming a new man after all this.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

*GM:*  


Thateous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I wasn't specific in what defensive stance meant. (Dodge action) but I will let this play out. I imagine Everret becoming a new man after all this.











*OOC:*




Yeah. I didn't catch that. Frankly, I was expecting you to dry gulch him. 

In any case, make a death save.





     







*OOC:*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 18, 2019)

*GM:*  


FitzTheRuke said:


> Swordspear - (1d20+5)[21] for (1d8+5)[12] damage. If that hits, then Hooves - (1d20+5)[17] for (1d4+3)[7] damage.



They both hit. The undead woman is still standing though there are hoof prints on her face. 



FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I guess he'll try to kill his way through. If he can drop one, he'll push forward to R24, but not provoke - yet.




Make a Strength (athletics) check with advantage to see if you can get past her. DC is [roll0].

EDIT: so Swithun probably is in R24. Who's next?


----------



## Thateous (Mar 18, 2019)

[roll0]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'm usually capable of failing an easy check. Let's see... [roll0] Edit: Close, but he shoves his way through.


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 19, 2019)

Valdral squints his eyes hoping they would adjust to the dark but it was no use. He prays for light and a bright light begins to emanate from his shield as he moved forward.










*OOC:*



Valdral cast light on his shield and if he has movement left he will move to R21


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 19, 2019)

Light falls upon the sallow faces of the mockeries of life, their faces frozen in a rictus of pain and fear as they menace Swithun.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 21, 2019)

*GM:*  Waiting on Surina and Perin.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 22, 2019)

*Perin*

Making use of his small size Perin ducks and weaves through the legs of his companions, hoping to get a chance to shoot at whatever is in the room.

[SBLOCK=Actions and Rolls]
Move: to S21 (I think Perin can get there, if not as close as possible)
Actions: Attack whatever he can see
Attack and damage: 1d20+4 *5* 1d6+6 *9*

If he can't see anything he'll use his action o move as far into the cavern as he can. Stopping short of engaging anything(ie at least 10 feet away)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark (Wolf)

Bolts: 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 22, 2019)

*GM:*  Surina can make it to R22, right in front of the 3 zombies if she wishes,  [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 23, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  Surina can make it to R22, right in front of the 3 zombies if she wishes,  [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]




Sorry; busy couple of days.  Sounds good.  Surina will take a swing at one of the zombies, to put them out of their misery, and to clear her way forward.  
Longsword attack vs. zombi: 1d20+5 *15*
longsword damage: 1d8+3 *8*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 23, 2019)

Swithun bursts through the line of zombies causing a lot of damage to the female one, which is still standing.
Thateous continues to breathe.
Valdral sheds light on the zombies.
Perin sends a bolt at one of the zombies but misses.
Surina rushes forward and strikes the female zombie. The zombie collapses.
Zadolix follows Swithun through the line of zombies as Surina dispatches the middle one. He ends up at S24 after a dash. The zombie in Q23 takes an opportunity attack against him, but misses.
Slam attack on Z: 1d20+3 *13* 1d6+1 *2*
Crazy guy with a shortsword follows Z to Q24. The zombie in S23 takes a swipe at him. The zombie slams him good. (He's the pink circle in Q24.)
Slam attack on crazy guy: 1d20+3 *23* 1d6+1 *3* Crit! 6 dmg

Their turn. The zombie woman rises from the ground.
undead fortitude DC 13: 1d20+3 *23*

The two males attack Swithun, the female attacks Surina. But they all miss.
Slam attack (Swithun x2, Surina): 3#1d20+3 *15* *10* *16* 3#1d6+1 *5* *3* *7*

The lizardman continues his work on cousin Dennet.

Everett - - 0/12 (death saves: 1/0)
Surina - - 17/20 
Zadolix - - 5/23 (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20
Crazy guy -  -12/?? (he doesn't look good)

Zombie Q23- 22/22
Zombie R23 - 1/22
Zombie S23 - 22/22



Top of round 15


----------



## TallIan (Mar 23, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin quickly reloads and takes aim through the forrest of legs in front of him

Perin attack and damage: 1d20+4 *14* 1d8+4 *10*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 9/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark (Wolf)

Bolts: 30
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 23, 2019)

*GM:*  At Q23 or R23?


----------



## TallIan (Mar 23, 2019)

*OOC:*




jmucchiello said:


> At Q23 or R23?]



Whichever one looks more injured. Otherwise R23


----------



## Thateous (Mar 23, 2019)

[Roll]1d20 [/roll]
http://orokos.com/roll/713170: 1d20 *15*


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 25, 2019)

Valdral grimaced as he looked at the horrid scene playing out in front of them, “You will harm these men no more,” he screamed as he held his shield and its holy symbol out towards the zombies.









*OOC:*



Valdral uses his channel divinity to turn undead.

Each undead within 30ft of you must make a Wisdom ST. If the creature fails its saving throw, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes damage.

A turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can, and it can’t willingly move to a space within 30 ft of you. It also can’t take reactions. For its action, it can use only the Dash action or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there is nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge action.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2019)

Since it matters, the two male zombies will flee to Q31 and R31 on their turn. The female zombie apparently doesn't care about the gods:
Q23: [roll0]
R23: [roll1]
S23: [roll2]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 28, 2019)

Surina suppresses the desire to swear when the female zombie rises.  Seeing the lizardman continuing to do something dastardly to the victim on the table, she maneuvers around the zombie, gently nudges the former prisoner who came with them aside, and heads straight for the lizard man, swinging her sword at him.









*OOC:*


Surina will risk an OA from the female zombie and move to Q27, then attack L7:  
Attacking L7: 1d20+5 *6*
Sigh.  No point in rolling for damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 28, 2019)

The zombie woman swings at Surina as she goes by, but misses.
AoO vs Surina: 1d20+3 *17* 1d6+1 *5*

Zadolix swings at the last zombie and cuts her down. But she starts to stand back up again.
vs last zombie (2nd damage is GWF or crit): 1d20+4 *10* 1d10+2 *6* 1d10+2 *4*
undead fortitude DC 13: 1d20+3 *21*

(GM: Swithun last to act.  [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION]  )


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2019)

While the zombie woman was distracted by Surina, Swithun rushed past it, thrusting his spear at the Lizardman necromancer.









*OOC:*


He'll circle the necromancer too, if possible and attack from Q28: [roll0] for [roll1]


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 29, 2019)

Perin sends an arrow into the female zombie. She looks likes she's done for but instead of falling, she stays up.
undead fortitude DC 15: 1d20+3 *21*
Valdral scares off the two male zombie by the will of the gods.
Everett is holding on.
Surina rushes past the zombie to attack the lizardman, but misses him. 
Zadolix puts his hammer squarely into the zombie. To no avail.
undead fortitude DC 11: 1d20+3 *21*
Swithun rushes at the lizardman as well, he manages to land a solid blow.
Crazy guy attacks the zombie and strikes it down and it finally stays down.
attack on zombie: 1d20+5 *15* 1d6+3 *7*
undead fortitude DC 12: 1d20+3 *6*

The lizardman turns toward Swithun and smiles as he casts a spell. A loud clap of thunder reverberates through the cavern as a wave of solid sounds will the area to his north (Q24-S26). Surina, Everett, Zadolix, and crazy guy need to make Constitution Saves DC 13. Failure takes 9 hp and is pushed back 10 feet, success takes 4 hp. (Everett automatically fails a death save.)
Zadolix and Crazy GUy are knocked back 10 feet and are unconscious.
Thunderwave DMG: 2d8 *9*
Zadolix Con Save DC 13: 1d20+5 *6*
Crazy Guy Con Save DC 13: 1d20+2 *10*

Everett - - 0/12 (death saves: 2/1) (CON Save DC 13 pending)
Surina - - 13 or 8/20 (CON Save DC 13 pending)
Zadolix - - 0/23 (death saves: 0/0) (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20
Crazy guy - 0/?? (death saves: 0/0) He's the green dot

L7 - 23/35
Zombie Q31- 22/22 (turned, 9 rounds remaining)
Zombie R31 - 22/22 (turned, 9 rounds remaining)




If Surina makes her save, the lizardman will move to P27. Otherwise he stays put. Round 15 begins.


----------



## Thateous (Mar 29, 2019)

[roll0]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 29, 2019)

As the Lizardman turned from Swithun to blast sound at his allies, the Centaur took advantage of the Necromancer's lowered defenses and thrust his spear hard into the creature's shoulder from above, driving the point deep.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] Edit: Roller is treating Swithun VERY well.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2019)

*GM:*  


Thateous said:


> [roll0]




That's the CON save, right? Don't forget you need a death save as well.     

Everett's body slid across the ground last round to R23.


----------



## eayres33 (Mar 30, 2019)

Valdral curses under his breath as he sees Everett’s limp body being pushed across the floor. He quickly runs forward and examines Everett’s body trying to keep him from passing.










*OOC:*



Valdral moves to Q23 and tries to stabilize Everett 
Medicine check: 1d20+5 *23*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 30, 2019)

Surina’s ears rung and her head hurt from the thunderous sound.  She felt a wave of force hit her, but she held her ground.








*OOC:*


Con save: 1d20+2 *22*







She raised her sword and struck at the lizard man again









*OOC:*


Longsword attack: 1d20+5 *19*
Longsword damage: 1d8+3 *4
*Edit was to fix bb code for OOC block


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2019)

*GM:*  Yay, Everett finally stabilizes. Now there's just crazy guy and Zadolix....


----------



## TallIan (Apr 1, 2019)

Perin

Seeing the power of the lizardman lurking in the room brings Perin renewed focus. He reloads his crossbow and looses a bolt.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Bonus Action: Cast Hunter Mark
Action: Attack: Perin attack and damage on L7: 1d20+4 11 1d6+1d6+6 12 should only be +4 with the xbow so 10 damage, though I don't think it hit.
Move:[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 3/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark (L7)

Bolts: 29[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 2, 2019)

Valdral stabilizes Everett.
Surina takes a whack at the lizardman for some damage.
Zadolix makes a death saving throw.
death save: 1d20 *18*
Swithun takes advantage of Surina's attack to get a great hit against the lizardman.
Perin fails to hit the lizardman with a bolt.
Crazy Guy makes a death saving throw.
death save: 1d20 *14*

The lizardman glares at you all as he pulls out two daggers and throws them at the zombies, striking them both.
knives: 2#1d20+5 *12* *17*
knives: 2#1d4+2 *3* *6*

The zombies turn and attack Swithun. But they cannot hit Swithun with their awkward slams.
Slams against Swithun: 2#1d20+3 *13* *6* 2#1d6+1 *4* *7*

Everett - - 0/12 (stable)
Surina - - 13/20
Zadolix - - 0/23 (death saves: 1/0) (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 17/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20
Crazy guy - 0/?? (death saves: 1/0) He's the green dot

L7 - 6/35
Zombie Q29- 19/22
Zombie R29 - 16/22


----------



## TallIan (Apr 3, 2019)

*Perin*

With growing frustration Perin reloaded and loosed his crossbow at the Lizardman again.  His frustration getting the better of him as the bolt goes wide again.

OOC:Attack and damage on L7: 1d20+4 *11* 1d6+1d6+4 *8* 



[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 3/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration: Hunters Mark (L7)

Bolts: 28[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 7, 2019)

Surina swings her sword again at the Lizardman, but her anger interferes with her aim.









*OOC:*


Attacking L7: 1d20+5 *6*
Sigh.








*OOC:*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2019)

Swithun ignored the Zombies clawing at him and continued to thrust his spear at the Lizardman, but the necromancer stepped aside.









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1] Rolls had to give out eventually.


----------



## eayres33 (Apr 8, 2019)

Valdral grimaced as he saw the undead monsters resume their attack on his friend, his companions were falling all around him. “By the grace of the Gods lets end this now,” Valdral said quietly as he called upon the gods once again. 









*OOC:*



Valdral cast sacred flame on the lizard man DC 13 Dex ST or it takes Sacred Flame Damage: 1d8 *5*


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 8, 2019)

Everett is unaware of what goes on
Surina misses her attack on the lizardman.
Zadolix makes another death saving throw.
death save: 1d20 *17*
Valdral casts a spell at the lizard man and sacred flames engulf him.
Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+1 *2*
Swithun fails to hit the lizardman.
Perin sends another bolt wide of the lizardman.
Crazy Guy also makes a death saving throw.
death save: 1d20 *12*

The lizardman lashes out at the centaur. The claws miss but the bite sinks into Swithun's flesh.
claw and bite against Swithun: 2#1d20+4 *15* *18* 2#1d6+2 *7* *7*

The zombies continue their assault of the centaur. One strikes true, the other misses.
Slam attacks: 2#1d20+3 *17* *5* 2#1d6+1 *4* *3*

Everett - - 0/12 (stable)
Surina - - 13/20
Zadolix - - 0/23 (death saves: 2/0) (second wind, action surge used)
Valdral - - 6/20
Swithun - - 6/24 (second wind, action surge used)
Perin - - 3/20
Crazy guy - 0/?? (death saves: 2/0) He's the green dot

L7 - 1/35
Zombie Q29- 19/22
Zombie R29 - 16/22


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 13, 2019)

Surina’s anger at her misses mounts as she swings her sword at the lizard man again, and misses yet again.  







*OOC:*


Attack lizard man with longsword: 1d20+5 *7*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 13, 2019)

Growing frustrated, Swithun stabbed down at the Lizardman. *"Rhyaaa!"*









*OOC:*


[roll0] for [roll1]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 13, 2019)

Swithun cuts down the Lizardman and as he falls, the zombies drop to the ground unmoving as well. There is a moment when it doesn't seem to be over. But it is. Valdral stabilizes Zadolix and the villager. Everett's cousin on the table is also unconscious.

A villager descends the ramp and sees that things seem to be under control. "I'll go get some help." He says and he disappears back up the ramp. A moment later, four or five village men arrive followed by a few more with makeshift stretchers to carry out the unconscious. The villager and Everett's cousin will be loaded onto the cart with the other four people who cannot walk.

As you leave the pit, you can see villagers have hitched the horses to the wagon. Some are fetching water from the trough. Others are fetching food from the kitchens. The wolves have been returned to their kennel. Other villagers are moving from tent to tent looking for stuff to scavange. One or two villagers are reaching into the outer "fence" looking for mementos perhaps. A group of villagers seem to doing nothing, probably still in shock. A young man approaches the party. *"Well, met. We cannot thank you enough for liberating us from the reptiles. My name is Arthur. I ran the general store in Leed's Landing. Have you been to Leed's Landing? Do any of our fellow townmen live? The reptiles would sneak into the outer farms, one by one at night and clean the place out. Once a week, carts would come to this camp and take some of us somewhere to the northeast, presumably the great swamp. But none of them ever came back."*

        *GM:*  Level up to level 3. We'll assume that wakes up Everett and Zadolix before a long rest, which I assume you will still be taking at some point.

The villagers want to get moving but they think there is no real rush. The missing cart, if it arrives will only have two kobolds driving it, they say. Zadolix will volunteer to escort the villagers back to civilization and let the authorities know what was found.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 13, 2019)

*"If this cart returns as these men expect,"* declared Swithun, *"We should capture the Kobolds and interrogate them."*


----------



## Thateous (Apr 13, 2019)

"I agree. Whoever is responsible will be made to pay for their actions." He says seriously.


----------



## eayres33 (Apr 14, 2019)

Valdral nodded, “That is not a bad plan, but if we hope the Kobolds to return we should keep the village looking more or less like it does now, either that or wait to spring an ambush on them just outside of sight of the village.”


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 14, 2019)

*GM:*  Reminder, you cannot see into the camp through the walls. The only hint of an issue would be the lack of kobold guards standing by the door (which has a lower profile than the walls). Anyone can make a Survival, Investigation, or Perception check to find a good ambush point (the DC is lowest for Survival, highest for Perception).


----------



## TallIan (Apr 14, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin sees the zombies drop as their twisted creator dies.  The fight had been close.  Perin quickly joins the others in ensuring the camp is secure and the villagers are safe.  *"Perhaps we can try and prop up a couple of dead kobolds by the gate and make them look like a guard."* He suggests.  *"I agree that getting a prisoner would be very helpful.  I'll take a quick look for somewhere to ambush the caravan."*

He retrieves some of his spent arrows and looks for some non perishable food while he searches for anything of interest in the camp, hoping to find some indication of where these lizardmen come from.

Search of the camp: 1d20 *9* if investigation or +4 if perception.
Good ambush sitte: 1d20+4 *13*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 3/20 HD: 2/2d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/2 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Absorb Elements
Concentration:

Bolts: 30[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 14, 2019)

Swithun has a look around for what he feels is the best ambush site for capturing Kobolds.

[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 15, 2019)

Perin goes to the cook area and finds the townsfolk making a big meal to fill their bellies. There is plenty of food to spare, and that will spoil before too long, so if he wishes to take some for his ritual he can.

As Perin is about to go look into an ambush site, Swithun shows him a perfectly placed copse of trees and brush a few hundred yards from camp that could easily allow for an ambush. The land is flat and if you leave someone at the trees watching the trail, he could easily summon folk from the camp at the first sign of the cart on the horizon. A couple of the men are willing to keep an eye out while the rest of the villagers prepare for travel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2019)

*"Yes, you watch the road while we rest and prepare."* Swithun instructed the men, and he set about making sure that the camp looked just as it had done before he and the others had assaulted it. He looked for a taxidermist, or at the very least, a farmer with scarecrow experience, to assist with making authentic-looking guards out of a few dead kobolds.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 15, 2019)

*Perin*

*"Everything seems to be in hand."* Perin suggests.  *"Perhaps we should rest here before heading out.  It offers some protection, even if our enemy definitely knows where it is, they don't know we have taken the camp.  Getting caught exhausted in the open could be problematic."*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 28 HD: 3/3d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 3/3 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Goodberry; Longstrider
Concentration:

Bolts: 30

Blaith
AC 15 (13 Natural +2 prof)
HP: 11 HD: 2/2

Pack Tactics:
Bite: +4 5ft 2d4+2 Trip (DC 11 STR or fall prone)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2019)

Swithun nodded, *"I agree. The camp is cleared. It is secure. We hold it until the Kobolds come. Then we leave."*


----------



## Thateous (Apr 15, 2019)

Everett nods in agreement while checking on his cousin.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 15, 2019)

Dennet has been moved to the cart by the west gate. He is alive. There are arcane sigils knifed into his skin. He is underfed and dehydrated. He occasionally awakens and mutters stuff like, "We've done nothing to you.", "Why?", and "How many must pay?" but otherwise he is unaware of his surroundings. A couple of the villagers are trying to fed him a porridge as well as get some water into him.

        *GM:*  Arcana check to understand the purpose of the sigils.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 15, 2019)

Everett wishes he had payed more attention in Hogwarts.
http://orokos.com/roll/718769: 1d20+5 *15*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 15, 2019)

Surina shook herself, realizing she had gotten lost in her anger at the sacrilege being performed by the now dead lizard man, and her own ineptness in battle.  “I agree, an ambush and interrogating the kobolds we capture is a wise plan; as is rest.   I fear I would not be of much use at the moment.”


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 15, 2019)

Everett is aware that they are necromantic in nature. But what they do is totally unknown.

One of the villagers approaches him and says they found some weird books in the main tent. They were afraid to touch them.

        *GM:*  What are Surina and Valdral doing? 
 [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION]

If there are no other concerns, I'm going to advance the time.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 15, 2019)

*OOC:*


looks like we were posting at about the same time.  That said, perhaps as bit more flavor is called for:







Seeing the others attending to setting up for the ambush, Surina returns to the pit briefly and says a prayer over the bodies of the zombies, commending the people they had been before this atrocity to N’drovio, and pledging to Essembri to bring them what justice she could.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 15, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin spends some time beside the caged wolves.  He makes a strange spectacle, making strange noises and gestures that the wolves seem to respond to.

After a few minutes he heads out the camp, finding a quite patch of bush.  He sits still for a minute humming and a few small creatures seem to gather around him.

When he heads back to camp he offers to take the middle watch.









*OOC:*


Using Perin's newly found Primeval Awareness feature to
a) commune with the wolves.  He's like to set them free, but only if they offer no threat.  He'll also try and get them to help us.
b) sense any humanoids within 5 miles, particularly ones that he suspects are kobold

He'll then start his rest and try sensing for humanoids again about halfway through.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2019)

Surina says some prayers in the pit. As she is finishing up, she notices the armbands worn by the lizardman. They seem to be of some value. Also the rope that held Dennet to the stone slab: she remembers them being cut to free him but now they are whole again.

Perin does not sense any humanoids, other than those in the camp, within 5 miles. One of the wolves seems friendly. The other is still wary of you. Oddly the wary one is the one you gave food and the friendly one is the one that raided the kitchen stores rather than fight.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 16, 2019)

Surina gathers up the armbands and the rope.  She shows both to her fellows, saying "Perhaps the armbands could be sold and the proceeds used to help the villagers rebuild.  Everett, this rope which we cut has mended itself.  What do you know of such magic?"  Then Surina settles down to rest.


----------



## eayres33 (Apr 16, 2019)

Valdral shook his head as he surveyed the town, so much death, so much pain and for what? Valdral quickly went about his work attempting to help with the wounded and saying prayers for the dead. 

The zombies were weighing on Valdral’s mind what kind of monster would raise the dead to fight for them, what would it take to hate something so much that you would disturb the dead’s slumber.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 18, 2019)

Everett shrugs at the Surina's question, again wishing he hadn't partied so hard in school. He will go investigate the book mentioned by the citizen, then he will thank the crazy citizen for his invaluable help before joining the group in setting the ambush.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 22, 2019)

Everett goes to the main lizardfolk tent. It is spartan inside, with a table and some stools in the center. A pair of sleep areas flank the center of the room. Over by the left sleep area is another table with a book on it. It is a spellbook, written with a neat hand. It contains the following spells:
1st Level: False Life, Feather Fall, Sleep, Thunderwave
2nd Level: Gentle Repose, Hold Person, Magic Weapon, See Invisibility
3rd Level: Animate Dead, Vampiric Touch​There are also pen, ink, and paper supplies equal to 250 gp here. While flipping through the pages of the book, you find a separate slip of paper. It reads:
[sblock="Draconic"]Finish up. We are behind schedule and short of resources. Start on East End immediately.

(Unsigned)[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Apr 23, 2019)

Everett heads to thank the brave human who charged along side them into battle before joining his companions and showing them the note.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 23, 2019)

The man is sitting on the cart waiting at the west entrance to the camp. "Are you well, Mr. Tillerson?" The brave man says. "My name is Jacen. We all appreciate you and your companions coming to rescue us. I figured I should help out. I have known your cousin all my life. My wife and I own the house next to his. She didn't make it."


----------



## Thateous (Apr 23, 2019)

"I'm sorry for your loss. Once this is over there will be time to mourn. For no I must seek vengeance for those who can not. I shall not forget you Jacen. Stay safe."


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 23, 2019)

As Everett is talking with him, a few other people walk up. "We were wondering," an older woman says. "Some of the recent people who came here tell us that Leed's End is mostly abandoned. Should we return to Leed's Crossing? Or should we go to East End? Or even further away? Some of us have family in East End. But most of us lost everything if Leed's Crossing is gone."

(GM: The other party members could easily have overheard this exchange. Swithun and Valdral have news from East End of course. But that news is, they have no idea what has happened in Leed's Crossing.)


----------



## Thateous (Apr 23, 2019)

"This force was headed for East End next. Perhaps our actions stopped that, or perhaps a different force will be sent. No way of knowing. I'm afraid it's to risky to take a chance with people's lives. Go there warn them of what's in the area and that they could be next. It's their decision what to do next." He says.


----------



## eayres33 (Apr 24, 2019)

Valdral shakes his head slightly as he approaches Everett and the townsfolk. “One of my companions and I have come from East End, and at this moment we do not know what has happened in Leed’s Crossing, I was actually hoping you would be able to give us some more information.”

“That doesn’t seem to be the case however, the Gods are with us though, and we will see this to the end.” Valdral forced a smile.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 24, 2019)

"These reptile men," a man begins, pausing to spit at this point, "have been raiding outlying farms for about a month, one by one kidnapping everyone on the farm and taking everything of value from their farm. They used magic to put us to sleep and then bound us and brought us here. Based on discussions with the people who were brought here before us, all of the farms north and east of Leed's Crossing have been raided. There are about fifty of us still here in this camp. Hundreds of other people must have been taken from this camp off into the swamps. No one but those kobolds have every come back on the carts after leaving this camp to the east. Only the gods know what has happened or is happening to those people.

"They must have been winding down. There is sleeping space here in the camp for over 40 of the little ones and maybe 20 of the big ones. But there are far fewer bodies that you heroes defeated."

Zadolix says, "We defeated a large number of kobolds defending the Inn at Leed's Crossing last night. So that might be why they were not full strength here. The inn suffered fire damage. We sent the survivors south to Bit. The mayor is hoping he can convince the noble houses to send troops up here."

"Yes, but that will take time. What about all of our friends lost to the Great Swamp?" The woman asks.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 24, 2019)

"Don't worry we're going to do all that we can about it." Everett says.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 26, 2019)

*GM:*  I'm assuming an attempt to short rest happens. And it succeeds. So if you want to spend hit dice on a short rest, go ahead.     
After the fight, the villagers have created a meal. Some tables and benches are removed from the fencing and they enjoy their first good, filling meal they've had in over a week. They rescuers are invited to enjoy the repast with them. Several men take turns at the ambush site so you can recover from your battle. The meal is somber and the villagers reflect on people they have not seen in days. They are heartened to hear about the people at the Leed's Crossing Inn who survived and escaped to the south. They worry about East End suffering a similar fate.

As the meal is being cleaned up, one of the men at the ambush rushes into the camp and says they've spotted the cart. It'll be at the ambush point in a few minutes.

        *GM:*  I've placed you on the map below. The brush without trunks is only four or five feet high so anyone hiding there is crouched down. But you can pick different locations if you want. Some of the men decided to help out. They have shortswords or short bows. Note: The wagon is covered with a tarp. You didn't see the wagons covered with tarps before.

You have a moment to plan. If during initiative rolls, if you want to set up some tactics, go ahead. I won't actually start combat until you seem to have yourselves properly prepared.

Roll initiative and roll hit dice if you want to heal. Also make stealth rolls.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 27, 2019)

Surina crouched down behind a stone along the road, hitting her sword against the stone and cringing at the noise.









*OOC:*


*Rolls, etc.*
Hit Dice:  Hit Dice: 1d10+2 *5*
Stealth:  Stealth: 1d20 *7*
Initiative:  Initiative: 1d20 *1*
Sigh....


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2019)

Swithun was still sore from the previous battle when the wagon rolled into view. He stood, not particularly out of sight behind Sarina and the large rock. He was determined to get it done, and he held a net in one hand hidden behind his shield in the other.









*OOC:*


[roll0] (Bleh)
[roll1] (Are You Kidding Me!? *HP*: 21/32)
[roll2] (Nice)


----------



## TallIan (Apr 27, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin had barely recovered from their last ordeal when one of the villagers watching the ambush site summoned them.  The kobolds and their dark masters were returning.

As the others found hiding places they had to crouch behind Perin made the best use of his short stature.  Standing behind a hedge until the wagon was close then walking along opposite the wagon, placing himself in a position to cut off any escape.  He gesture for one of the villagers to follow him.









*OOC:*


Can Perin be at J37 at the start of the combat, ideally with someone else NPC or PC

initiative: 2d20k1+2 *11*







[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 22/28 HD: 0/3d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 1/3 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Goodberry; Longstrider
Concentration:

Bolts: 30[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 27, 2019)

*GM:*  Sure. I'll update the map before the combat actually starts. Do you want a bowman or a swordsman? Everyone should make Perception checks on top of the Stealth and Initiative checks.


Swithun 22 
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Zadolix 5 
Surina 1
Valdral ??
Kobolds ??24/32
17/17
22/28
not much
31/39
21/28
6/27(stealth 8, perc 4) HD 0/3 (second wind, action surge used)
(stealth 7, perc 21) HD 0/3 (out of spells)
(stealth 11, perc 15) HD 0/3 (out of spells)
(stealths 5 5 12 17 11 3 2)
(stealth 5) HD 1/3 (second wind, action surge used)
(stealth 7, perc 6) HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)
(stealth ?) HD 3/3 (out of spells)
Waiting on          [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] and perception (and some stealth) checks.

Anyone else want to change position?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


We are gonna be spotted, that's for sure. Those are some terrible stealth rolls. Let's see if we can at least see something: [roll0] Edit: NOPE.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 28, 2019)

*OOC:*



Perception:  Perception: 1d20 *6*
Note, Surina's stealth was 7, not 1; only her initiative was 1.   Not sure that helps much, though
I'm fine with her location.
Oh, by my count she still has 5 lay on hands, thanks to leveling up.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'll take a swordsman.

Perception: 1d20+4 *15*
Stealth: 1d20+4 *11*


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 30, 2019)

*GM:*  Last call for [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 4, 2019)

Valdral: stealth, perception, initiative: 1d20+4 *23* 1d20+3 *23* 1d20+2 *5*
Zadolix perception: 1d20+4 *7*
Kobolds: Initiative: 1d20+1 *8*
Lizardmen: Initiative: 1d20+2 *20*

The wagon rolls to a stop a ways from the ambush. The kobolds talk to one another quietly and then jump off the wagon and dart into the brush. Perin, Everett, and Valdral notice two lizardmen slip off the back of the cart. Perin and Valdral are the only party members who sees the lizardmen.
[sblock="For Perin only"]There is at least one more Lizardman still on the cart.[/sblock]
Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Kobolds 8
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 124/32

17/17
22/28
not much

6/27
31/39
21/28(stealth 8, perc 4) HD 0/3

(stealth 7, perc 21) HD 0/3 (out of spells)
(stealth 11, perc 15) HD 0/3 (out of spells)
(stealths 5 5 12 17 11 3 2)

(stealth 23, perc 23) HD 3/3 (out of spells)
(stealth 5, perc 7) HD 1/3
(stealth 7, perc 6) HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)
Swithun goes first.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2019)

Swithun charged into action, rushing toward the Kobolds. He ran right across the road in front of the wagon.










*OOC:*


Dash to F20. Hey, 2nd Wind and Action Surge come back on a Short Rest. Which we got, or we wouldn't have spent Hit Dice, right? I only mention it because I might have used Action Surge to throw his net over a Kobold.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 4, 2019)

*GM:*  Oops. Forgot. I've updated the last post. Yes, you can spend your action surge if you wish.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 7, 2019)

Concerned about what the tarp might hide, and aware that the kobolds might have bows, Surina ran to the other end of the boulder, then saw the lizardmen behind the cart.  She ran toward them, throwing a javelin as she did so.









*OOC:*


Surina will run to I 28 and throw a javelin at L2
Javelin thrown at L2: 1d20+5 *6*
Sigh.  I think orokos hates me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2019)

At the end of a long charge, Swithun threw a Net over one of the Kobolds.









*OOC:*


Action Surge. [roll0] (or [roll1] disadvantage because nets kinda suck). Restrained on a hit. Edit: Yup. Suck.


----------



## TallIan (May 7, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin curses as the two kobolds head to the other side of the road.  too far to engage with his sword, he lets fly a bolt before bursting out of cover, gesturing for his partner to follow.

[SBLOCK=rolls and stuff]
Action: AttackAttack and damage on L2: 1d20+4 *22* 1d8+4 *11* I'm not sure Perin was hidden when he took the shot, but I rolled ADV anyway - it was a 6.
Move: to G33
Bonus: - [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Ministats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 22/28 HD: 0/3d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/3 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Goodberry; Longstrider

Blaith[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thateous (May 7, 2019)

Everett hurls a firebolt at the netted kobold.
[roll0]
Advantage [roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 7, 2019)

The kobolds manage to avoid the net. 

The first lizardman casts a spell and the second lizardman grows in size, maybe 13 feet tall. He spots Perin and rushes toward him. He stabs at Perin with his giant trident and bite. But he cannot seem to get a bead on Perin.
attack Perin trident and Bite: 1d20+4 *12* 1d6+1d4+2 *7* 1d20+4 *11* 1d8+2 *4*
Perin then sees two more lizardmen exit the cart and the first lizardman give them direction to go left and right around the cart. The lizardmen move forward but take no other actions. The three visible lizardmen are armed with tridents and have shields.

Everett's fire bolt hits one of the kobolds.
Perin fires his bow at the giant and hits and the giant closes. (I skipped your move since the giant went first.)

The villagers engage the enemy as they can. The swordsman with Perin strikes at the giant foe. But his strike bounces off the giant shield.
attack L2: 1d20+1 *14* 1d6+1 *7*

The three archers near Everett step out and fire at Lizardman 3. Two of them hit.
attack L3: 3#1d20+1 *21* *21* *4* 3#1d6+1 *3* *5* *6*
The swordsman next to Valdral maintains his position, guarding the cleric.
The two archers to the south fire at Lizardman 4. One of them hits.
attack L4: 2#1d20+1 *7* *20* 2#1d6+1 *5* *7*

The kobolds draw their weapons and take up a defensive stance (all attacks are at disadvantage).

Zadolix rushes forward. And with a surge of energy strikes at L3. But the lizardman manages to dodge the deadly warhammer.
attack L3: 1d20+4 *12* 1d10+2 *4* 1d10+2 *6*


Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Kobolds 8
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 124/32
L2 11/22; L3 14/22; L4 15/22
17/17
22/28
not much
k1 1/6, k2 6/6
6/27
31/39
21/28HD 0/3 (action surge used)

HD 0/3 (out of spells)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)


HD 3/3 (out of spells)
HD 1/3 (action surge used)
HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)
Waiting on Valdral.   [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] After val is Surina and Swithun.
(Arwen, if you want to change were Surina is going you can since you are last in the initiative.)


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 8, 2019)

*OOC:*


Thanks! Surina will move to K27, next to Zadolix, instead of the location I provided earlier.  Her (failed) attack will be against L4
Question:  The description above says Zad strikes out at L3; but the map puts him next to L4


----------



## jmucchiello (May 8, 2019)

*GM:*  Must have been a typo. Z went after L4 because he suspects Perin might need help with the big guy.

I'll give eayres33 another day or two and then move on. Swithin is up at the top of the next round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2019)

Swithun called to Everett *"Do not burn the one I am trying to take prisoner! Remember the plan: We need at least one alive."*

Noticing the Lizardmen, he called to everyone, *"We must try to get one Kobold, and one Lizardman to question! The rest may die!"*

He kicked the burning Kobold, not to kill, but to knock the wind out of the little creature so it would stop jumping away when he tried to scoop it up in his net. And yet, it jumped away from his hoof, much to his frustration.









*OOC:*


Move to D20, [roll0] for [roll]1d4+3[/roll] (Nonlethal). Edit: That didn't work, but I missed anyway.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 9, 2019)

Valdral launches clutches his holy symbol and flame erupts near the giant. But the giant avoids the sacred energy.
Dex Save DC 13: 1d20 *14*

Surina rushes forward to aid Zadolix. But fails to connect with her strike.

Swithun shouts and in ineffective against the kobolds scurrying under-hoof.

L1 casts a fire bolt at the villager at K15. The villager screams and falls the ground.
fire bolt: 1d20+4 *18* 1d10 *6*

L2 attacks Perin with his trident and bite. The trident hits.
attack Perin trident and Bite: 2#1d20+4 *16* *9* 2#1d6+1d4+2 *9* *8*

L3 attacks Swithun with his trident and bite but misses both times.
attack Swithun trident and Bite: 2#1d20+4 *10* *12* 2#1d6+2 *3* *8*

L4 attacks Zadolix with his trident and bite. Viciously ripping into him (two crits)
attack Z trident and Bite: 2#1d20+4 *24* *24* 2#1d6+2 *3* *8*



Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Kobolds 8
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 124/32
L2 11/22; L3 14/22; L4 15/22
17/17
13/28
not much, one down
k1 1/6, k2 6/6
6/27
13/39
21/28HD 0/3 (action surge used)

HD 0/3 (out of spells)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)


HD 3/3 (out of spells)
HD 1/3 (action surge used)
HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)


----------



## TallIan (May 9, 2019)

*Perin*

Without much choice Perin grits his teeth and swings his sword at the enlarged lizardman

Attack and damage: 1d20+4 *21* 1d8+6 *12*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 13/28 HD: 0/3d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/3 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Goodberry; Longstrider[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 14, 2019)

"Hold steady, my short friend.  With the Family's help we will prevail," Surina said to Zadoliz, as she swung at the lizardman who had struck her friend.  When her sword hit, she offered up a silent prayer of thanks.









*OOC:*


Longsword attack on L4: 1d20+5 *24*
It's about time!
Longsword damage: 1d8+3 *7*


----------



## Thateous (May 14, 2019)

Everett sends support swithuns way, aiming for the lizard.

Atk: 1d20+5 *20*
Dmg: 1d10 *3*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 15, 2019)

Everett sends a bolt of fire at the lizardman Swithun is fighting for a bit of damage.
Perin slays the large lizardman with a swing of his sword.

Perin's swordsman move up and takes a defensive stance.

The two bowmen to the west shoot at L3. One of them hits him square in the chest.
attack L3: 2#1d20+1 *7* *18* 2#1d6+1 *6* *7*

Valdral's swordsman moves up and attacks L4 and does a little damage.
attack L4: 1d20+1 *17* 1d6+1 *2*

The two bowmen to the south fire at L4 as well. And both hit.
attack L4: 2#1d20+1 *21* *18* 2#1d6+1 *7* *2*

The two kobolds strike at Swithun. One of them manages to hit.
attack swithun: 2#1d20+3 *14* *16* 2#1d6+1 *3* *4*

Valdral moves forward and casts sacred flame at the enemy spellcaster. The fire burns him a bit.
Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+2 *8* 1d8 *4*

Zadolix attacks L4 but misses.

Surina's sword bites into the lizardman and he dies at her feet.


Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Kobolds 8
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 120/32
L1 18/22; L2 0/22; L3 4/22; L4 4/22
17/17
13/28
not much, one down
k1 1/6, k2 6/6
6/27
13/39
21/28HD 0/3 (action surge used)

HD 0/3 (out of spells)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)


HD 3/3 (out of spells)
HD 1/3 (action surge used)
HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)
Top of the round again.


Oops, K1 should be at E20.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 15, 2019)

Surina felt the hand of Essembri upon her as she watch the lizardman who had struck Zadolix fall to the ground.  Running to the back of the wagon, she raised her sword again and struck out at the lizardman spellcaster.









*OOC:*


Thank you for moving Surina this round!  I narrated here just for continuity' sake.  Here's her attack roll:
Longsword attack on L1: 1d20+5 *13*
If a 13 hits, unless others hit and do significant damage to L1 before Surina hits, she will use her last spell slot to divine smite L1.  It's the second d8 in the damage roll:  Longsword damage + Divine Smite (both d8s): 1d8+3+1d8 *10*
If L1 is still standing at the end of this round Surina will move to E26 to hopefully get out of Perrin and Vadral's line of sight;  If L1 drops, she will head to F22 so she can help Swithun


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 16, 2019)

Swithun risked one more try to get a prisoner. He whipped his net over the head of the Lizardman in front of him. Much to his frustration, the Lizardman ducked under it.









*OOC:*


[roll0] or [Roll=Disadvantage]1d20+5[roll]. Lizardman is Restrained if it works, which it probably won't. Edit: I messed up the formatting, but it doesn't really matter. It can only get worse from there.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 16, 2019)

*GM:*  Swithun gets inspiration for his sticking with the plan, even though it keeps not working.


----------



## TallIan (May 18, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin follows the villager swordsman but drops his sword at his feet and swings his crossbow round to loose a bolt at the closest lizardman.

[SBLOCK=Actions and rolls]
Move: to G34
Action: Attack and damage on L1: 1d20+4 *16* 1d8+4 *9* (should have an additional +2 to damage from favoured enemy);
Bonus Action:[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Roll With Advantage)
HP: 13/28 HD: 0/3d10

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6+4 Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

Spellcasting 0/3 Level 1: Hunters Mark; Goodberry; Longstrider[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 18, 2019)

Swithun cannot snag the elusive kobold.

L3 has just as little luck against Swithun.
attack Swithun trident and Bite: 2#1d20+4 *8* *8* 2#1d6+2 *7* *7*

L1 draws a dagger and bites and stabs at Surina. He manages to hit with the dagger.
attack Surina dagger and Bite: 2#1d20+4 *14* *23* 1d6+2 *5* 1d4+2 *3*



Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Kobolds 8
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 120/32
L1 18/22; L2 0/22; L3 4/22; L4 4/22
17/17
13/28
not much, one down
k1 1/6, k2 6/6
6/27
13/39
18/28HD 0/3 (action surge used)

HD 0/3 (out of spells)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)


HD 3/3 (out of spells)
HD 1/3 (action surge used)
HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)

Everett is up. (No change to the map.)


----------



## Thateous (May 19, 2019)

Everett is gassed but continue his last trick of flinging flames toward the injured kobold.

Firebolt: 1d20+5 *19*
Damage: 1d10 *2*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 19, 2019)

Everett kills the wounded kobold with a firebolt.
Perin fires his crossbow at L1 striking true into the lizardfolk's chest.

The bowmen to the south send a volley of arrows at L3. Only one arrow strikes true. But only one arrow was needed.
arrows at L3 and K2 (as needed): 4#1d20+1 *13* *3* *19* *7* 4#1d6+1 *6* *6* *6* *3*

The swordmen to the east converge on L1 and attack. Both manage to cut the lizardfolk.
swords at L1: 2#1d20+1 *15* *16* 2#1d6+1 *2* *4*

Zadolix rushes up and swings the flat of his greatsword into the head of the lizardfolk, knocking him out.
attack L1 (nonlethal): 1d20+4 *15* 1d10+2 *7* 1d10+2 *9*


Swithun 22 
Lizardmen 20
Everett 14
Perin 11
Villagers 9
Valdral 5
Zadolix 5 
Surina 120/32
L1 0/22
17/17
13/28
not much, one down
6/27
13/39
18/28HD 0/3 (action surge used)
(Unconscious)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)
HD 0/3 (out of spells)

HD 3/3 (out of spells)
HD 1/3 (action surge used)
HD 2/3 (lay on hands: 5hp left)

Combat is over. A couple of the bowmen rush forward and calm the horses down.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 21, 2019)

The bowmen to the south come forward and calm down the horses. The Zadilox instructs and helps the two sword wielding villages tie up and gag the captured lizardfolk. When they finish they put him on the cart. Valdral goes over to the fallen villager, but he is dead. "What should we do with the bodies?" One of them asks.


----------



## Thateous (May 21, 2019)

"Our deserve no less than a hero's ceremony. The enemies can be dropped in the pit." He says coldly.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2019)

*"Let us collect our fallen, and the prisoners, and put them all on the wagon."* suggested Swithun.


----------



## Thateous (May 22, 2019)

Everett will look for a way to control the wagon.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 23, 2019)

*GM:*  There are reins for the horses.


----------



## Thateous (May 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


 wasn't there a horseless one that works. I want to investigate that one.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 23, 2019)

*GM:*  Different game? I haven't had a horseless carriage in this game. Although maybe the bear attack had the horses get loose. Happened a while back.


----------



## tglassy (May 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


Investigation Check: [roll]1d20-1


----------



## tglassy (May 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


Woops. [roll0]


----------



## tglassy (May 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


That's strange.  

Investigation check: [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (May 23, 2019)

Meanwhile, back at the camp...

"Hey, look, someone's tied up," a woman's voice says.
"What? Who?" says a man.
"Scaly skin, think he's one of them?" says another man.
"No, that's that dancer fellow," says another woman, apparently getting a better look. "He was in town a few days back. I thought he'd moved on."
"Cut him loose," says a man.

Drake blinks as the blindfold is removed from his eyes. Two men quickly cut off the rope binding his arms and legs and the cloth gagging him. He is in a tent with four or five people he semi-recognizes from the village of Leed's Crossing.

"This your stuff?" one of the women asks, pointing at a pack and a closed lute case.


----------



## tglassy (May 23, 2019)

Anger. Rage. The fire of a thousand thousand years of pure, unadulterated Fury swirled within him as he slept. The dragon within wanted release. It wanted to be sated. It wanted to pour its flame into the world and bathe in the ashes. 

_Hey, look, someone’s tied up._

Voices. The darkness receded, the dragon growled in frustration as the man took control once more, pressing the rage down deep, deep inside, where it could do no harm. 

_No, that’s the Dancer fellow,  he was in town a few days back. I thought he’d moved on._

In town. That’s right. What was it’s name?  His thoughts were becoming clearer, but it was obvious he’d been drugged.  Or beaten. Or something. 

The bonds around his hand were cut loose and the blindfold lifted. He blinked in the bright light.  Well, brighter than anything he’d seen for days. 

He sat up, rubbing his wrists. They weren’t chaffed like they should have been with him being so tied. His skin was tougher than that, now. 

The light glistened off the scales on his back, shoulder and forearms. They weren’t pervasive, they didn’t cover every patch of skin, and they were small, but they were there, and they made it look like his body was sprinkled with rubies. He usually kept them hidden under makeup when he wasn’t performing, a feat that was difficult when most of them were on his back.  Either way, there was no use trying to hide them now. Especially not after being captured. 

_Rage_ the dragon inside seemed to say.  It’s constant push to let his temper loose was almost a comfort. 

“This your stuff?” Came a question from one of the women. 

His stuff. Yes.  He smiled warmly at the woman and reached for it, rummaging though his pack, but not finding what he was looking for. His Alchemist Supplies were gone, as were his vials. He’d need those back. 

“Thank you.  There were other things in here,” he said, looking up to the others. “Do you know what happened to them?”

“Big magic lizard guy rummaged through everyone’s stuff, taking what he wanted,” one of the men said. “He liked to stay in the pit. Could be he took your things down there.”

Drake nodded, standing. 

He stood over six feet tall, his shoulders broad and his bare chest sporting a well defined, muscular physique. He attached the flute case to his pack and slung it over his shoulder. He looked to the people around him, villagers he half knew from days spent in taverns and nights spent performing in the streets. 

_Burn them!_

Drake crackle his neck, forcing the dragon down further. “Thank you for your help.  I have some payback to grant. Get somewhere safe, if you can.”

He headed out of the tent and towards the pit.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 24, 2019)

Drake 

You leave the tent and are directed to the pit. As you descend the ramp underground you are passed by four villagers carrying a slightly decomposed corpse with sword wounds on a makeshift gurney. You recognize the corpse as Mara, a townswoman who ran a cheese shop. As you descend further into the pit you torchlight ahead. There are several more townsfolk tending to two other similar corpses. You recognize these bodies as men you've seen in Leed's Crossing. They seem to have been turned into zombies and subsequently dispatched. Four cages with human filth in them are at the front of the cavern. A slab of stone with dried blood sits in darkness further away. The townies are ignoring the far side of the cave. 

You see a man, humanoid at least, in the dark part of the cave bent down. He picks of a flask and pulls the stopper on it and takes a sniff. "Feh, acid," the man says and seems like he's about to toss the flask away.

"No," you shout to the man.

Pelegon

You are sober. Too sober. You heard there were some flasks in a small pit at the back of the Pit. You have just arrived at the small depression in the back of the cavern and you have found a flask. It seems to contain acid. You consider drinking for a moment but think better of it. You are about to toss the flask away when someone shout "No" from behind you.

        *GM:*  In the pit in the Pit (Q30 on the battle maps a few pages back) are 3 flasks of acid, 1 flask of alchemist's fire, alchemy supplies worth 120 gp (empty flasks, random chemicals and reagents, stirrers, etc), and a potion of healing.


----------



## tglassy (May 24, 2019)

Drake rushes towards the man digging through the supplies.  "The acid in there can eat through your flesh in moments."

_Burn him!_

Assuming Drake moves fast enough, he snatches the flask from the man's hands and bends down to inspect the supplies.  Yes, most were still usable.  He began replacing the items neatly into his pack, putting the Acid and Alchemist Fire in slots on his belt meant for quick access during his performances.  He wished he had his oil.  He'd spent many nights making over 20 bottles of it.  Sure, it filled his pack near to the brim, but he went through many of them in a single night of performing.  

Of course, the thought of what they could do to his captors (_may the fires of judgement burn them all_) was not lost on him, either.  A good splash of oil and they'd know what it meant to be a Fire Dancer.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 24, 2019)

Drake rescues his supplies from the man. On second search, he finds four flasks of oil. The others he can only guess were used to fuel the burning sconces on the walls here.

Pelegon still can not find any alcohol.

As you get acquainted (or not), you hear a cheer rise up from the camp above. When you exit the pit, you find the rescuers have returned and they have a second cart. Villagers are taking a dead man from the cart, taking him to the same place they were taking the other dead bodies. Other villagers are cataloging supplies found on the cart, to be taken with the villagers when the return to Bit. The rescuers drag a tied up lizardfolk body from the cart and start debating whether to talk to him now or after taking a rest. The villagers are sure there will not be any more carts for several days at least. They are also hoping to take the second cart with them as the first cart is becoming overloaded with wounded and food supplies.

        *GM:*  please have this discussion IC and work the new folks into the party.


----------



## JustinCase (May 24, 2019)

*”Oy,”* says Brother Pelegon as the scaled man takes the flask from his hand, but he makes no move to reclaim it. It is only acid, after all. 

He watches the man rummage through the stuff, swaying gently back and forth. 

*”Got any drinks?”* Pelegon asks when it seems the man is done searching. Shrugging, he follows, exiting the pit where, after being liberated, he started looking for something to ease his nerves. 

From the corners of his eyes, he sees a familiar figure, watching him, for just a second before disappearing again. 

*”I know, Bob,”* he mutters to his now silent angel, *”Time to get back to life, destiny and everything. But a drink first would be nice.”*

Walking unsteadily towards Drake, it seems to any that Pelegon is still drunk - which would be impossible after being imprisoned for so long. 

*”Name’s Pelegon. Brother Pelegon. From the mon’stery of whotsname, you know, over there,”* he waves over his shoulder broadly. 

*”What you’re gonna do now?”*


----------



## tglassy (May 25, 2019)

Drake looked up at the man. “I’m going to show these Dragon Kin what Dragon Blood can do. You can come with me, if you like. If nothing else, it should be entertaining.”

He left the pit and headed to where they were loading up the bodies. He knew some of them. Anger threatened to rise from the pit of his stomach, but he swallowed it down. 

He looked around and quickly found a group that looked to be in charge. A Halfing, an elf, a Dragonborn and a Centaur, of all things. He recognized the elf as Lord Everett, and smiled a little. It was never a good day until he had had a chance to insult a Nobleman.  He had performed for his family a number of times, and he had quite a fetching sister. 

He approached slowly.

“Well met,” he said, speaking to Everett but nodding to the rest. “I wanted to thank you for helping to set me free. These lesser reptiles kept me near unconscious for days, it seems.  What news can you give me of what is going on?”


----------



## Thateous (May 26, 2019)

Everett nods. The look on his face a lot less jovial than usual. "Sorry for skipping the pleasantries, it has been a rough couple days. Your face looks familiar."


----------



## tglassy (May 26, 2019)

Drake smiled and nodded. “Drake Flamewalker. I am a fire dancer. I’ve performed for your family on a few occasions. Understandable that you would not remember my face, seeing as I usually perform in the dark.”


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 26, 2019)

Surina’s brow furrows as the newcomer speaks.  Those markings on his body looked suspiciously like dragon scales.  Red dragon scales.  But he was clearly human and not Dragonborn.  This one bore watching.  Since he had addressed and Everett and not her, she turned to Swithun.  “I believe you were the one who suggested that we should take a prisoner and interrogate them.  Shall we do so?  We need to find out what evil these lizard folk are up to and put a stop to it.”


----------



## Thateous (May 26, 2019)

"Ah a performer at one of my father's soiree. How did you wind up captured?" He asks. He begins to move toward the cart and helps the people load the wagon."


----------



## JustinCase (May 27, 2019)

Following Drake with his unsteady gait, Brother Pelegon nods at the group of adventurers. With his unwashed clothes, unshaved face and the smell of liquor, the aasimar must look like a drunken vagabond caught up in the trouble with the lizardfolk, but Perin and Surina may recognize him as the hermit who keeps to himself mostly.

*"Brother Pelegon,"* he introduces himself to the gathering, then motions to the empty air next to him. *"And this is my imaginary friend Bob. D'you happen to have any drinks? I'm parched. Must've been days since I last had any."*

For a second, Pelegon fixes his gaze on Surina, his eyes almost completely white and far more sober than his manner seems to suggest... And then it vanishes as he looks away, scanning the others while appearing to stop himself from shaking.

*"Was sleeping when them lizardfolk captured me. I don't even want to know what they did to my stuff -- well, the things they didn't steal, I mean."*


----------



## Thateous (May 27, 2019)

"Refreshments are a luxury we're too far removed from out here. Perhaps the enemy has a frog somewhere, if you're needs outweigh your sensibility. "


----------



## JustinCase (May 28, 2019)

Pelegon remains silent for two seconds as he seems to gauge Everett's meaning. Then the hermit starts to laugh; a pleasant, infectious laughter.

*"A frog! Ha! I like your thinking. But no, I'll pass on the amphibian delicacies, thank you kindly."*

Still snickering, he looks to each of the companions in turn. 

*"You the rescue party? I'm in your debt. Let me help you with that; I insist!"*

With that, Brother Pelegon starts helping by loading the cart; at first glance carelessly and almost dropping several things, but everything gets done without incident.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 28, 2019)

Surina noticed Brother Pelegon’s attention, and frowned in concentration—the frown continued when recognition dawned.  Ah yes, this was the sot who gave a bad name to good wine.  And he used the title “brother” but he seemed awfully irreverent for a religious man.  But, he was helping, and they did need assistance.  









*OOC:*


Surina’s not averse to helping load the wagons, but I presume that she and Swithun are going to interrogate the lizard man?  Still waiting on Swithun’s answer to her question


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


Oh sorry. I thought the rest of us were "off camera" while new characters were introduced.







Swithun answered, *"Of course. Let us be about it."*

He tied a rope around his haunches and to the lizardman's arms, and another rope to a sturdy tree and to the lizardman's legs. Then he walked away from the tree until both ropes were taut and the lizardman was dangling, stretched a few feet off the ground.

*"Wake him and ask your questions."*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 30, 2019)

One of the villager, a bit too eagerly, dumps a bucket of slop on the Lizardman's face. The lizardman gags and quickly realizes he is suspended in mid-air. He barks and grunts in Draconic, _"What is this?"_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 30, 2019)

Swithun immediately began to pull - not hard enough to injure the Lizardman (yet), but hard enough to be very uncomfortable.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 30, 2019)

Surina stands before the Lizardman, with her sword drawn.  She says in draconic “You have done great evil.  You deserve no mercy.  Tell us where you have taken the other villagers and why, and perhaps mercy will be offered despite your evil.  If you do not, I will enact the justice of Essembri  sooner rather than later.”


----------



## jmucchiello (May 30, 2019)

The lizardman is looking around wild-eyed. You may have thought reptiles did not express emotion but this guy is freaking out. He looks at the dragonbord woman, sword in hand like she is a traitor to all reptile-kind. In draconic, he replies, "Why have you freed the pink skins? They would work for the glory of our lord in the swamps if not for you. Essembri smiles on our lord far more than on these filth. We do them a favor by working them in the mine."


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 30, 2019)

Who is this "lord" and why would Essembri smile on him?


----------



## jmucchiello (May 30, 2019)

"Ha, living among the pinks has clouded you. Essembri is the god of vengeance and who does not need more vengeance than our kind. Lord Ariamhodary (Arr Ee Ah Mo Dree is how he pronounces it) seeks to bring our kind back to dominance, as it was before the plague of warm fleshed beings swept the land." The lizardman groans as Swithun leans forward a little and then eases back. "Kill these fools. He might take you in as his mate."


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 5, 2019)

Surina suppressed the sudden surge of anger and asked, “If I were interested in such a offer, where would I find this Lord Ariamhodary? And what does he want with the pinks?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 5, 2019)

"Heh heh heh, just go east to find him," the lizardfolk says. "He needs slaves to build his glorious empire. They're squishy, but they're plentiful."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 5, 2019)

Swithun pulled harder. He didn't enjoy hurting the lizardfolk, but he didn't like to hear the creature gloat.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 5, 2019)

"Have you extracted everything useful?" He asks. "Can we dispose of him now?"


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 5, 2019)

"Dispose? Such a polite word. I'm detritus you need to sweep away. You pinks think you are better than the other kinds of life. You are just as brutal. Your false sense of superiority will be your downfall." He continues to rant in a similar manner.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 5, 2019)

Everett looks at the lizardfolk. He begins calmly but his volume grows with every word. "Forgive me. Where are my manners... ah yes that's right. All sense of politeness flew to the seven winds when your constituents decided to carve up my family." He regains his composure, having began to lean forward in his anger. His next words are calm. "I do not believe I am superior to anyone unless it is proven, ergo our superiority to you and yours, in this instance, is obvious." He looks to Surina, a ball of fire manifesting in his palm. "Are we done here?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Swithun did not understand what the lizardman was saying, but in his culture he was trained to blame his enemy for crimes committed in war; his conscience was clear that this lizardman had brought this torture upon himself for his involvement in the capture of the townsfolk. The centaurs believed strongly in freedom and this punishment was appropriate for attempted enslavement.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 6, 2019)

Having finished loading the cart - or at least deciding he is finished with it - Brother Pelegon wanders over to where the lizardfolk is questioned. He observes the goings-on while swaying slightly on his feet, pretending to know exactly what is being said despite not speaking Draconic.

*"Woah woah,"* he is startled when Everett conjures the fire, *"Be careful where you point that! You don't want anyone to get hurt, do you? The guy's already defeated!"*

The monk hesitates, then says more quietly, *"Guy? Girl? D'you reckon it's a she-lizard?"*


----------



## TallIan (Jun 6, 2019)

Perin watched as the lizardman was tied to a tree.  Flashbacks of his own mistreatment came to him.  He stands rooted to the spot as conflicting emotions race though his head.  As Everett conjures flames, apparently to execute the lizardman, Perin comes to a resolution.  *"Enough! If we are to remain better than these lizardmen let us not lower ourselves to their ways.  He has confessed to many crimes.  If we are to be his judge, jury and executioner then let us finish this without suffering.  Better though to imprison him and send him to the magistrate."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 6, 2019)

The 4-5 villagers watching take a step back as Everett invokes fire and Pelegon and Perin intervene.

"There is nowhere to imprison him," says one of the older villagers. "Leed's Crossing you say was abandoned. East End is several miles away. We have wounded and disabled people who need to ride the carts. And we need to carry food for our journey. When we return to civilization, all 50 of us are now copper-less."

"But, Jaron, what if they don't believe us that reptile men are kidnapping people? He's proof of that." Says another man.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 6, 2019)

"Democratic vote perhaps? If the group feels they are able to handle the prisoner then take him. As far as your proof, a sealed letter to my father and the guards explaining everything should do it." He extinguishes the flame and leaves write a letter. He asks one of the villagers to poll the others.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 6, 2019)

Brother Pelegon nods, his attention quickly fading now that the bound lizardfolk’s life is no longer threatened. 

*”So what’s the plan, dragonlady?”* he addresses Surina, apparently considering her to be something of a leader to this group.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 8, 2019)

Surina  had been all ready to let Everett do as he pleased—for all that his demeanor surprised him—when Brother Pelegon and Perin intervened.  Perin’s words especially cut her to the quick; she had been ready to let passion take over and to condone actions she had just condemned in the lizardfolk.   She shook her head to clear it, thankful for the intervention.

She blinked when Brother Pelegon addressed her as if she was in charge.  “We should follow the tracks east and put a stop to this ‘Lord.’”  The only question is if we are rested enough and numerous enough to do so.”


----------



## TallIan (Jun 8, 2019)

*”We certainly need a rest before we’ll be much use to anyone.* says Perin. *”But then we’ll need to get more information before we can make any plans. We’ve at least rescued the villagers and they can report back what we do know.”*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 8, 2019)

"Everett, I've never seen you to have a temper," says Maran Puth'Sayol Tillerson, wife of Dennet, Everet's cousin. She is a half-elf in her middle age, perhaps in her 80s. There is a deep, deep sadness in her eyes but she presents a neutral face to those who never met her before. "I just realized it was you who lead this group of heroes to our rescue. Dennet is sleeping on the other cart. He should pull through thanks to all of you."

The other villagers recognize her and seem to defer to her as she continues. "The camp should be safe for a couple days for you to rest here. We are going to go to East End as soon as the carts are fully loaded. It is still morning and if we leave by noon we should get there by nightfall. They need to be warned about these incursions and then they need to organize some fighting men to go farm house to farm house to make sure none of them have been attacked. From what I understand Mayor Jurad is heading to Bit to inform the families. Once East End is secured I will go there with Dennet and make sure Jurad is heard.

"As for him," she says referring to the lizardman, "I believe Ryalth said he was a spellcaster. We cannot take a chance on transporting him to East End. He should be executed, but not out of anger, my dear." She pats Everett on the shoulder.

"We wish you luck in stopping this Lord Ariamhodary but do be cautious. If he controls a swamp full of kobolds and lizardfolk, who knows what other creatures fall under his sway. I hope to see each and every one of sitting a place of honor at a feast in your names someday." She smiles at you all before she turns and heads back to the cart to be by Dennet's side. A child can be seen sitting next to Dennet, Paval, age 7, Everett's nephew.

[sblock="Everett Only"]You do not see your niece, Anya, with your cousin's family. Anya is 14 and if you remember correctly (you have lots of cousins and nephews and nieces), very headstrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous (Jun 9, 2019)

Everett's tension visibly lessens at her touch. He takes a deep breath and place a hand over his face. "I'm sorry. I can't continue to be as care free as I was. This experience has changed me. I had never killed before this, had never tasted my own mortality. Never seen my family in such a state. Where is Anya?" He asks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 9, 2019)

Maran flinches at name before she can slip away. "_They_ have her Everett," she enunciates each word with a heavy gravity. "You are going to the east to stop the lizardfolk, aren't you? I don't have to tell you to find her." Tears start to well up in her eyes but she holds them back and her final words are but a whisper. "I know you will."


----------



## Thateous (Jun 9, 2019)

"I'll do more than that." He says through gritted teeth. He begins chanting I'm the arcane and after a few minutes he removes his cloak and tosses it on the shoulders of an unseen servant. "Help them." He says in elvish. Immediately the servant moves to carry out the order. He stands and watches in silence.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2019)

Brother Pelegon nods. 

*”Stopping a big lizardfolk from ransacking more villages, right.”*

He seems unconvinced. *”There’s more to it, I’m sure. But we won’t know what unless we seek out that lord.”*

Then seemingly realizing he was being too serious for appearing so drunk, Pelegon hiccups then smiles broadly, showing remarkably white teeth for only an instant. 

*”I need a drink, not a rest!”*

An exaggerated wink towards Perin follows.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2019)

Swithun oberved the others silently, when they were done he said, *"To my people, this Lizardfolk is guilty of the High Crime of Slavery - of robbing others of their right to freedom. The punishment is always death. I hold no anger for him, but I will carry out the sentence if I must."*









*OOC:*


If no one objects, Swithun will loosen the ropes, throw a loop over the head of the lizardfolk (still tied to the tree). When he is satisfied that it is properly looped around the lizardfolk's neck, he will bow to him, say a few words in centaur ("may your soul run free") and then turn and charge as fast and hard as he can away, with the rope tied around his waist. Like a side-ways hanging.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 11, 2019)

After dispatching the lizardfolk mage, the villagers are ready to bid the party a farewell. Armed and provisioned on their two carts, the villagers start walking to East End around noon. Before they leave, one of them hands the party a pair of potions they found in the main tent. Zadolix and Valdral will accompany them back to civilization.

The party takes some time to rest and relax after a couple days of near constant action.









*OOC:*


I figured it didn't matter who killed the prisoner. And we can just move the story forward.

I know Perin wants to do a ritual for his animal companion.

Everett might want to spend time copying some spells [post="7595665"]found in this book[/post] into his own spell book. There is appropiate paper and ink in the tent where the book was found for doing the copying.

Not sure what anyone else wants to do. So the PCs should discuss this.

The potions are two potions of greater healing.


----------



## tglassy (Jun 11, 2019)

Drake approaches the group. He looks at the Dragonborn, and is slightly self conscious being around another dragon kin, but tries to hide it as best he can. 

 “I understand you all have been dealing with the threat. I would like to help. I have some magic to me, and know my way around a fight.”

With a glance at the Dragonborn’s color, very aware of the red scales on his back and shoulders, he adds, “If you’ll have me.”


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 11, 2019)

Brother Pelegon laughs for a moment, a jovial laugh ending in a somewhat cynical tone.

*"We're all caught up in this, whether we want it or not,"* he says as if it's obvious. *"There is Destiny at work here, moving the pieces. We'd best move where it wants us to move, and we'd best do so together!"*

Then, just above his breath, he adds, *"That's what Bob told me."
*








*OOC:*


Edit: Pelegon will sit and rest along with everyone else during that rest. Sure, he sits crosslegged like he's about to meditate, but he's hunched over and snoring loudly.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 12, 2019)

"When would you like to head out? I need rest and time to copy these spells." Everret asks.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 13, 2019)

*Perin*

*"Well, we could all use a rest. and I would like to try and quite the wolves hunger for human blood and return them to the wild as they should be.  Perhaps in the morning?"*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 18, 2019)

Surina nods, "As much as I hate to leave the farm and townsfolk in their hands one minute longer, I think we all need the rest to take on this Ariamhodary and his forces." 








*OOC:*


Surina will gladly take a turn a watch, she's not picky about when.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 18, 2019)

The party waves farewell to the villagers and settles in for much needed rest. Those newly joining the group and the veterans swap stories about what happened at the Leed's Crossing Inn. All is very quiet for 24 hours.

Perin performs some kind of ritual involving the wolves while Everett spends time studying the books he found.

        *GM:*  Long rest happens, spellcasters finally get a feel for their 2nd level spells, and around 24 hours goes by before you get ready to head east. Any conversation you want to have before leaving, have it now. Or save it for the road east. The swamp is over a day away on foot.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 29, 2019)

As morning breaks, you are all up refreshed. It's been a while since you could take a breather and reflect on what has gone before. By now, the group from Leed's Crossing should be half-way to Bit. There was take about sending a runner forward but it is unknown what that would do. It's the second day of Grum, The morning is humid and warm and it will only get hotter later. You eat a hearty breakfast as this is the last time you will have such convenient access to fresh food. You've backed up what travel food you could and get ready to leave the prison camp.

Travel on the first day is quiet. There is a pair of ruts in the soft dirt leading northeast. The cart drivers seemed to take the same route back and forth and so you are sure you are going the right direction. In the far distance, you can't really see the swamp but you know it's ahead of you. Toward sunset, you make camp. Tomorrow, you expect to reach the edge of the swamp toward sundown. But that's tomorrow.

        *GM:*  Watches for the night?


----------



## Thateous (Jun 29, 2019)

Everett does his 4 hour trance immediately and then keeps whoever is on watch company afterwards.
[roll0]


----------



## tglassy (Jun 29, 2019)

*OOC:*


Drake will keep the first watch.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 29, 2019)

Perin walks along in silence, conserving water by not talking. It’s hard for him to find the personal space he’s used to while in the middle of the group but his attention seems mostly on Blaithe. 

Once the group finds a camp site Perin takes  Blaithe on a short patrol, heading out to the limit of site and sound of the camp, looking for recent activity or possible approach routes to the camp. 

Satisfied, he looks over his gear, before eating then offering to take first watch.









*OOC:*


Cross posted with tglassy, Perin will do the second watch.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 30, 2019)

*GM:*  Forgot. Fire? No fire? On the path? off the path?


----------



## TallIan (Jun 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


Perin would recommend breaking track and doubling back on ourselves about 200 yards so that we can see the track. Since it’s warm no fire.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 30, 2019)

Surina keeps pace with Swithun, and chats with him quietly during the day, asking about his weapons training, his people, and if they make wine or other fermented drinks.  If they do, she will ask about them out of (former) professional curiosity.

She is trying to distract herself from the horrors of the camp and from her own anger, and to get to know her traveling companions better.









*OOC:*


Surina will volunteer for first watch, but will take another if first watch is spoken for[/occ]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 30, 2019)

Surina finds Swithun to be a gruff but kind companion. He speaks little, but is happy to answer questions. He is fond of his home and his people, but has not been there for some time. His people make a drink that is not unlike barley wine. 

Swithun will volunteer to take whatever watch that others forego.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 1, 2019)

Brother Pelegon tries to listen to the conversation of Surina and Swithun about drinks, but finds it hard because they walk in front while he is in the back with the wizard. Out of boredom, the aasimar attempts small talk with Everett.

Once they make camp, Pelegon leans on his simple wooden staff -- it looks like a plain stick he found in the woods, with little visible alterations -- and watches the others scurry about. He does not offer to take a watch, but will take it if asked. 

Seeing Everett get into a meditative position, Pelegon smiles and then sits next to him. His position starts out the same, but soon the monk lies on his back, legs still crossed, for all appearances sleeping with his mouth open. What is not apparant, is that at least for the first hour or so he is actually awake and listening to the sounds of the camp and anything else he can perceive while having his eyes closed.









*OOC:*


Perception check: [roll0]


----------



## Thateous (Jul 1, 2019)

Everett humors Pelegon with small talk of his family and upbringing as an offspring with little chance as the heir. He inquires about life in a monastery and the lack if pleasures...


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 2, 2019)

Thateous said:


> Everett humors Pelegon with small talk of his family and upbringing as an offspring with little chance as the heir. He inquires about life in a monastery and the lack if pleasures...




*"At least you know who your family is,"* says Pelegon before explaining that he was raised as an orphan in the monastery. The only family he ever had were the other monks and, much later, his late wife. *"Didn't miss the drinks while I was in the monastery, because I didn't try them until rather recently. Beer seems a great way to drown sorrows, but I've learned sorrows learn to swim quickly."*

Despite the sombre words, Pelegon talks about them in a rather cheerful voice.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 9, 2019)

Everret takes a moment to ponder his words and realizes he initially makes a slew of assumptions based solely on appearance. He then realizes he's been doing this his entire life due to his upbringing. Now he understands that he is in fact the agitator in a lot of the bar brawls he used to be in.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 13, 2019)

The first night, you settle off the pathway a few hundred yards at the edge of a bluff that gives you a good view of the surrounding area, which when you are lying down cannot be seen from below. The night's watches are quiet, the howl of the occasional wolf is all that disturbs your sleep. The summer air is warm and aside from a small cook fire, you spend the night in darkness.

The second day starts out equally boring until Perin notices the tracks you are following have turned more northward. The edge of the swamp is not far and you expect to enter the swamp mid-afternoon. Around noon, off to the west, you see the outline of a ruined fortress. Perin speculates that it is Swamp Fort. The Fort was built about 500 years ago when incursions into Bit from the swamp were more frequent. It was abandoned 200-300 years ago.. It is a reminder that the swamp has not encroached on civilization in a long time.

The fort disappears into the distance by late afternoon as the party starts to reach the drooping trees at the edge of the swamp. You had been traveling in flat plains with occasional copses of trees. The ground is still somewhat firm as the first trees appear. There are bushes all around and small pools of standing water can be seen in most directions. There is also more noise here. The plains had been relatively quiet but here there are sounds of insects and birds. Half of you pull up short and duck down, pulling your companions below the brush line as you point east where you can see several lizardfolk. They are armed but they seem to be hunting, not scouting. After observing them for a moment, you count 6 of them and they seem to be traveling slowly and quietly the same direction (generally north) that you are traveling.

(You are over 100 yards away from the lizardfolk. And it is safe to whisper to one another. What do you do?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 14, 2019)

*"We must assault them and take a prisoner. They must be a hunting party, to feed their lot. They will know the forces we face."* suggested Swithun at a hoarse whisper.









*OOC:*


Not to be confused with a horse-whisper, though I suppose it's that too!


----------



## Thateous (Jul 14, 2019)

"How should we fight them and ensure they don't bolt?" Everret asks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 14, 2019)

*"I will chase them."* shrugged Swithun as if no other plan need be discussed.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2019)

*"Well, that's one plan,"* Brother Pelegon whispers a bit louder than is comfortable, obviously not impressed with the centaur's idea.

*"Why don't we follow them, all quiet-like,"* he suggests instead, *"Then we can see for ourselves. Don't want to shed blood unless really needed."*

His words are serious, but Pelegon trembles and sways on his feet while saying it, his eyes unfocused, as if going through alcohol withdrawal. One could worry about him giving away their positions by being loud or clumsy, but it doesn't happen.


----------



## tglassy (Jul 15, 2019)

“Perhaps you don’t want bloodshed,” Drake says, flexing his large shoulders. “I have yet to pay them back for what they did.”


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2019)

One eyebrow on Brother Pelegon's face raises up.

*"So you're saying these hunters, who might have had nothing to do with all that, just happen to be in our way and therefore it's alright to slaughter them? Yeah, that sounds like justice,"* the monk say with a firmer and more sober voice than he's made so far. Then he shrugs and looks away from the scaled performer to see how the others react.

*"What d'you think?"* he asks Surina specifically, expecting the paladin to have an opinion about this.


----------



## tglassy (Jul 15, 2019)

“Justice is a word that makes people feel better about killing someone they don’t like,” the young fire eater said.  “I’ve travelled quite a bit, and everyone’s idea of what constitutes ‘Justice’ is slightly different. In the end, it’s just a way for the weaker masses to secure their safety, by culling any individual that threatens it.  Only they give it a fancy name and act self righteous about it.”

He points at the lizards.  “Their kind has declared war. If you want to give them a chance to eat you first, then be my guest.” He pulls out a flask of oil. “In the meantime, I’ll be prepared to roast them when they decide they like well marinated monks.”


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 15, 2019)

Surina looks at Brother Pelegon when he asks the question.  Like Drake, she burned with rage at what the lizardfolk had done in town and at the camp.  But Brother Pelegon was right.  "I agree with Brother Pelegon," she said.  "We can't be certain that these lizardfolk are in league with the ones who captured and tortured the townsfolk.  Slaughtering them simply because they are lizardfolk, without knowing if they themselves have done evil, is wrong.  If we try to follow them, we may learn more."  Looking at Drake she adds "After all, if a dragon attacked a town you and I were in, would it be just or right for the townsfolk to attack you--or me--because we too have dragon blood?  If they claimed 'our kind' had declared war against the town would they be right?"


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2019)

A small smile appears on Pelegon's face as Surina firmly places herself in his corner. But he doubts Drake and the centaur are easily swayed, so he turns to Perin and Everett, who have not committed to either point of view yet.

*"And what about you guys?"*


----------



## tglassy (Jul 15, 2019)

ArwensDaughter said:


> Surina looks at Brother Pelegon when he asks the question.  Like Drake, she burned with rage at what the lizardfolk had done in town and at the camp.  But Brother Pelegon was right.  "I agree with Brother Pelegon," she said.  "We can't be certain that these lizardfolk are in league with the ones who captured and tortured the townsfolk.  Slaughtering them simply because they are lizardfolk, without knowing if they themselves have done evil, is wrong.  If we try to follow them, we may learn more."  Looking at Drake she adds "After all, if a dragon attacked a town you and I were in, would it be just or right for the townsfolk to attack you--or me--because we too have dragon blood?  If they claimed 'our kind' had declared war against the town would they be right?"




Drake’s eyes smoldered. “They’ve tried.  They’ve failed.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2019)

Swithun stood silently. He agreed with Drake - this was War, and had entirely nothing to do with justice, however one defined it. He felt that Saurina's logic was flawed - where only a fool would confuse her and Drake for a dragon, there was no reason to think that these lizardfolk were innocent neighbours of the ones that had caused so much trouble. They were far more likely to be a hunting party that scouted for food for a larger army.

However, he did not consider himself to be any kind of leader and did not think that discussing moral philosophy was at all the best current course of action. He simply waited for a decision to be made and he would go along with whatever was decided.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 16, 2019)

Perin listened to the back and forth among the others.  When Pelegon offered a pause to hear the others Perin spoke as Swithun nodded, *"It sounds to me like the lizardmen are intent on war.  It is hard to seek justice in war as both sides become a great machine set on breaking the other and many who not be enemies are forced to be such.  

We need to be careful lest we lose ourselves to passion.  This party may be simple hunters, but they could be part of the machine - they supply food and they will report our actions to our detriment.  None of this justifies murdering them for being lizardmen, but if it comes to a fight we must be ruthless.*

*We know there are some lizardmen who would see us subjugated, but we do not know the extent of that feeling. I am reluctant to attack without provocation until we have a clearer understanding of the threat we face.  Once we are sure there are no lizardmen who would not do us harm then we can justify attacking hunters, but I feel that attacking these hunters now would make us as bad as what we fear the lizardmen to be."*


----------



## Thateous (Jul 17, 2019)

"Do not ask me such questions. My answer will only bring tension to our relationships. Suffice it to say that I have been wronged deeply and would just as quickly reduce them to ashes as you would greet a friend."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 18, 2019)

Brother Pelegon nods, trying to be respectful of Perin's reluctance to speak out one way or another, hard as he finds it.

*"So we'll just follow them and as soon as you guys see them act in suspicious ways, we'll kill them,"* he says somewhat sarcastically, but the monk starts following the hunters despite his tone. Several times he nearly steps on a dry leaf or twig, but every time he just misses it, and the seemingly inebriated aasimar manages to move rather silently.









*OOC:*


Stealth check: [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 18, 2019)

*GM:*  Everyone make a stealth check. Also, how much distance to you want to leave between you and the hunting party? The swamp is dense enough that with average stealth (DC 10) you could remain hidden from baseline lizardfolk if you were 60+ feet behind them. If they hunting party becomes suspicious, 100 feet is a better distance.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


Stealthy-Types should maintain 60', I think, while noisier folk can stay back.







As it was decided, Swithun moved to follow the lizardfolk.

[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 18, 2019)

*GM:*  Be sure to say if you think you are in former or latter group before you "roll".     

Swithun slips away quietly into the swamp.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 18, 2019)

Furthest group possible.
[roll0]


----------



## TallIan (Jul 18, 2019)

*Perin*

Perin sets off in the first group following the hunters.

Stealth for Perin and Blaithe: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21

EDIT: arse
EDIT 2: doh! Halfling luck Perin halfling luck: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
 which is only slightly better


----------



## tglassy (Jul 18, 2019)

Drake stays further back. 

[roll0]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 19, 2019)

Surina blinks at Drake's harsh response.  Obviously there is a story there.  She considers mentioning that Drake just made her point for her, but decides not to.  He's obviously in no mood for logic.  

She nods at Perrin's suggestion.  Knowing her armor to be hard to keep silent she hangs back, letting those better at stalking take the lead.  

Surina Stealth at Disadv due to armor: 2D20.LOW(1) = [10, 10] = 10










*OOC:*


What do you know; coyote code is working again!


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 19, 2019)

*OOC:*




jmucchiello said:


> Be sure to say if you think you are in former or latter group before you "roll".



Already rolled, but Brother Pelegon is in the front.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 20, 2019)

You follow the lizardman group for about 10 minutes. They are definitely hunting as they stop occasionally and then fire shortbows at game. They kill some small game (rabbits, etc) in the time you are following them. Perin notices that one of them occasionally looks in the general direction of the lead party group but it doesn't seem like he's raised any alarm yet. Maybe he's just overly cautious. He also looks in other directions equally suspiciously.

After another 10 minutes, they stop and you hear a loud noise like an insect at night. A few seconds later, you hear a similar noise further ahead of you. After which, the hunting party continues forward.

        *GM:*  Perception checks for the lead group. The trailing group can attempt the check with disadvantage.


----------



## tglassy (Jul 20, 2019)

[roll0] or [roll1]









*OOC:*


Lol. I see nothing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 21, 2019)

[roll0]


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 22, 2019)

Surina stays back, knowing her armor will rattle, but she keeps all her senses focused on the  lizardfolk in front of her.

Perception at Disadvantage due to distance: 2D20.LOW(1) = [16, 18] = 16


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 22, 2019)

Brother Pelegon stops his stagger abruptly when he hears the insects, not knowing if it means anything but pretty sure it does. Despite swaying on his feet somewhat, the monk appears alert to anything out of the ordinary...









*OOC:*


Perception [roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 23, 2019)

Some of you can see another group of lizardfolk in brush ahead. One steps forward waving the hunting party forward. He is wearing leather armor. It is odd. None of the other lizardfolk you've seen so far were wearing armor. The hunting party goes toward him. Another lizardfolk in armor appear. They inspect the hunting party's kills before the hunting party disappears into the swamp beyond the guards. You are sure there were only two guards. It looks like there might be a clearing a few hundred feet from the guard post.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 24, 2019)

*Perin*

*"Hmmm.  Looks like they may be part of the *[FONT=verdana, tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]*lizard*[/FONT]* war *[FONT=verdana, tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]*machine."* Perin notes to those near him.[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Perception: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21[/FONT]


----------



## Thateous (Jul 25, 2019)

"Is that my invitation to char them? If so, would you prefer medium or well done." He asks. Everret is clearly joking but he projecting his anger into the statement.


----------



## tglassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Drake cracks his neck as he fiddled with an oil flask. “I’ve found if you do it hot enough, fast enough, you can char the outside and leave the inside nice and pink.”


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 26, 2019)

*"Alright, it appears you're correct,"* admits Brother Pelegon in a harsh whisper. *"So do you want to start a fire that attracts the entire swamp, or are we going to take out those two sentinels quietly?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 26, 2019)

Swithun stood silently twitching his tail. He would follow any plan that was accepted by the group but he was growing frustrated by the constant debate. He did not enjoy killing but he felt it was inevitable and if it had to be done then he wanted to get on with it.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 26, 2019)

*OOC:*


Do the wagon tracks we were following also head in this direction?  If so, Surina will agree.  But she is puzzled by the armor on these lizard folk when they haven’t seen armor on the others they’ve encountered.






“These lizardfolk have armor on. Those we encountered did not. Is it possible there are two factions in the swamp?”








*OOC:*


despite her concerns, Surina will agree to follow the decision of the group, even if it involves attacking


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 26, 2019)

*GM:*  No, the wagon tracks (which were as straight as a swamp would allow) are about 400 yards behind you. You turned about 70 degrees east off the tracks to follow the hunting party to this location.


----------



## Thateous (Jul 26, 2019)

"Would you like me to find out for you. Politely of course." He asks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 28, 2019)

*GM:*  One other note: The wagon trail you were following was obviously a maintained path. It wasn't a road, _per se_, but branches overhanging the path were cut away. A few felled trees were rolled to the side and rotting away, but the age of the cuts indicate that it was within the last few months that the tree was cut down and stump exhumed.

By contrast, the area you are in is turning quickly to swamp. There are small bogs, slow moving streams, the insect count is much higher than it is in the plains.

You spent about 15-20 minutes following the hunting party to the "checkpoint". So the wagon trail is perhaps 1/4 mile or more behind you.

I assume the lead party has fallen back to the trailing group to have the discussions about what to do. So no additional stealth checks are needed. Yet.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jul 31, 2019)

Surina raised a brow ridge at Everett’s response. “Even if these lizard folk are allied with the others, the cart trail is behind us now. Shouldn’t we follow where the wagon went?  Isn’t our first priority freeing the prisoners?”


----------



## Thateous (Jul 31, 2019)

Everett proceeds to take out a piece of paper and something to write with. "It is unwise to advance knowing that the enemy is at our backs. I won't make the call to attack them or not, but i'd like to know their allegiances all the same." He hastily writes a note in common & draconic asking if they are friend or foe of the alliance against man. If not, we'd like to have a quick word and to send 3 to parlay where we will make our presence known.
He rolls the letter up and Winston emerges from his cloak.

"I'll monitor their reactions through his eyes. Any objections?" he asks, handing the paper to the flying-squirrel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2019)

Swithun grunted an agreement. He felt that there was little chance that these lizardfolk were innocent neighbours of the ones causing trouble, but he reluctantly admitted that it could be possible.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 31, 2019)

Perin

*"Simply following the wagon trail much farther is likely to lead us into trouble.  We know we are close but we do not know where the camp is.  I would recommend following this group.  It will either yield an ally or a dead enemy, both are in our interest."*

He looks to Evertt, *"A risky plan, but it may be worth it.  After what we've seen I suspect we are tracking an enemy though."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 1, 2019)

Surina nods her agreement to Thateous suggestion.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 1, 2019)

*"Sounds like a good plan,"* Brother Pelegon says softly, seemingly uncaring. His eyes, however, light up with joy that the wizard comes up with such a simple but elegant solution.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 1, 2019)

Without another word he nods and the squirrel is off and into the trees. Everret looks for a place to sit that allows him to relax while he focuses on Winston.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2019)

*GM:*  What does the note say exactly?


----------



## Thateous (Aug 2, 2019)

"Do you belong to the alliance against man? If not,we would like to speak to you. Please send three outside your gate parlay, look for the walking cloak." In both Common and Draconic.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 3, 2019)

As the squirrel approaches the guards are alert to its presence. As it gets close they get suspicious. "Is that a scroll?" One of them says, in Draconic. He reaches out to pick it up. "What's it say?" says the other. "Parley," the first says and they both start scanning the area to see if they see who sent the note. After a moment, they nod at one another and one of them slips back from their post for a moment with the note before returning. Several moments pass and a third lizardfolk appears. He sees the squirrel waiting and says to aloud. "It will take some time for the elder to get to this watch post."

Fifteen minutes pass before several more lizardfolk appear, one of them seems old. Three of the gathered lizardfolk set out in the direction the squirrel came from. (Assuming you direct the squirrel to lead them to you) they follow the squirrel. Four remain at the guard post. A moment or two passes and the party can hear the lizardfolk approaching.

The older one is unarmed. The other two have swords. None are wearing armor like the four who stayed behind at the guard post.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 4, 2019)

Swithun stood proudly, ready for anything, but he bowed his head in respect to the old lizardfolk.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 4, 2019)

Everett kept everyone up to date as the squirrel observed their actions. "Well now gents. Let's hope for no blood shed." Everett jests as he moves to reveal himself.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 4, 2019)

"Do you all speak the language of dragons?" (when you say they don't, he switches to common.) "Yes, no blood shed is best. We expected a larger force of warm bloods to rise against Ariamhodary. He is power mad, that one. He has three tribes under his sway. We did not follow. What is it you seek?"


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 4, 2019)

“We seek the townspeople who were captured and taken into the swamp. We seek to end the great evil that Ariamhodary is doing to the townsfolk and, it appears, to you.”  Surina said.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 4, 2019)

"Information if you have any elder. On the leader or the three tribes that have joined him. A larger force should be approaching the town, however we aim to free the people as soon as possible. I can not guarantee they will not try and attack, but I will leave an envelope with my house seal indicating that you are friend and not foe. Should you spot them approaching deliver it and you should have conflict. My name is Everett, I hope we will meet again under better circumstances."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2019)

Brother Pelegon remains quiet during the parley, because he is not so sure that an apparently drunken softskin will impress the lizardpeople much. He does, however, listen carefully despite appearing to sway on his legs and his eyes not focusing on anything in particular.

A smile appears on his face for only an instant when the elder lizard declares that their allegiance is not, in fact, to the one called Ariamhodary. His angelic guide will probably praise him for preventing the death of innocents during his next sleep -- well, in between chasticing Pelegon for his drunkenness and dishonesty, of course.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

((Weird color issue text))
"The warm bloods are used to dig. Ariamhodary claims there is an item of great power buried deep in the swamp and he uses your people to seek it. He treats like beasts of burden." The elder shakes his head in pity. He then speaks Draconic to his fellows, "They seek the evil one. We must help them. To the village." They nod and turn to lead you to the village. The elder continues in Common, "Please join us in our village."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Feeling this to be far too elaborate and sophisticated to be a ruse, Swithun gruntedand nodded to the others in acknowledgement that they had been right to parlay with these lizardfolk. He bowed in respect snd made to follow them to their village.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 17, 2019)

Everett nods and follows the group inside the camp.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 17, 2019)

Surina relaxes a bit as she hears the elder tell the other lizardfolk they would help them, and as she sees Everett agree to the suggestion of heading to the camp of these lizardfolk.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 17, 2019)

Just an FYI: in the enworld app, @jmucchiello, you lat post (#948) is empty. I’m guessing it’s the color font you used. But I can see in it in my browser, so it’s not a big deal


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

ooc: It's blue text on a white background. In fact, it's nearly the same color as the mention user reference in your post. And I did that to make it stand out from the player posts since my posts are no longer yellow.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

One of the lizardfolk accompanying the elder runs ahead. You are lead through the swamp to a clearing with several straw and mud huts on stilts. There are obvious civilians going about their lives in the village. Youth lizardfolk are wrestling in the mud as others cheer on their favorites. You are noted by the villagers but otherwise not reacted to. The elder leads you to a large hut and ushers you in. A modest feast is prepared, consisting of vegetables and some cooked small game.

"Please eat, our warchief is preparing a map for you to help you make your way to the mining camp." Several other elders, male and female, join you for lunch. He introduces himself and the others. (I'll make up names if matters later.)









*OOC:*


The initial conversation rehashes the talk you had in the swamp. Continue after that.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2019)

*"Got any ale, perchance?"* asks Pelegon as he chews on a purple carrot. He smiles, which is not very charming with pieces of vegetable between his teeth, and winks at one of the lizardpeople. The aasimar is not sure how appropriate his manners are to them, but he figures it's worth a shot.

*"Good food,"* he adds as he grabs a small handful of berries.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 19, 2019)

"Thank you for your hospitality. Has Ariamhodary's group shown any hostility toward your group for not joining?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

One of the women repeats a lot of the table talk in Common in Draconic to one of the men who apparent doesn't speak Common. That man responds to Pelegon's request saying in Draconic, "Human ale is a waste of time. Fetch some slaste for our guest." One of the servers leaves and returns with a pair of tall narrow mugs containing a frothy, somewhat thick beverage. One is given to Pelegon and the other to the lizardman who requested it.

A different lizardwoman says, in Common, "_Slaissst_ has, what you would call, a big kick." The one who ordered the drink raises his mug to Pelegon and drinks it down in a slow gulp (it is thick, remember).

All the lizardfolk are watching Pelegon. They are hard to read but you can see some amusement, some concern, and even some dread on their faces.









*OOC:*


 I'll get back to you, Thateous, after the Slaste is consumed. JustinCase, Constitution saving throw (assuming Pelegon drinks it, which I believe is a good bet. And let us know if he downs in one slow gulp.)


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2019)

Brother Pelegon takes the mug of slaste with trembling hands, and only taking the time to make a half-hearted attempt at a cheers motion, immediately starts drinking.

And drinking. And downing the whole thing in one gulp.









*OOC:*


Oh boy, here comes the moment of truth... 

[roll]1d20+1[/roll]
(If the dice roller doesn't work, I'll find another roller somewhere, but let's try this first.)

Edit:
Pelegon con save: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
 So yeah! I hope...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2019)

Swithun spoke with the lizardfolk nearest him, using hand-gestures when language failed him and nodding to the translator when it was needed and offered.

He found he was growing fond of these folk. The group had been absolutely right to use a peaceful approach and Swithun was glad to have been wrong.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

The drink is earthy, nearly mud-like and for a moment Pelegon thinks he might vomit. But as he gets use to the texture, he notices it is also slightly sweet and very minty. It also has that familiar, comforting bite of alcohol, far stronger than ale, but still comforting to Pelegon.









*OOC:*


Pelegon is already feeling buzzed, perhaps a bit more than buzzed. He knows if he has another he might end up at wasted instead of just drunk. Your call if he asks for more.







One of them says to Everett, "Ariamhodary's men have raided our village half-heartedly. We have driven them off each time, but the cost is becoming dire. I don't think he wants to destroy us. Instead he hopes the raids will sway us to his side."

One lizardman is visibly disdainful of that statement. Noticing his reaction, the first one continues, "Srellik voted to join Ariamhodary's cause during the first vote. Why he hasn't left the village is anyone's guess."

"Someone has to be around to say 'I told you so'," Srellik says. "Besides, I'm too old. Ariamhodary has been killing all the old lizardfolk of my age." Srellik is probably the oldest lizardfolk you've ever seen. "Still, most warm bloods look down on our kind. You and your group have been a breath of fresh swamp gas."


----------



## Thateous (Aug 19, 2019)

Everett not so subtly sniffs himself, pauses for a moment to analyze the scent, and then shrugs. "I'll take that as a compliment." He says.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

"Of course," the elder laughs.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 19, 2019)

"I can not speak for the education of my companions, however, in my brief observance of your tribe you are no different than any other race. Even among the elves there are secluded tribes that choose to remain what so called civilized individuals would call primitive conditions. Man is the most uncertain variable. There are those who's first thought was to assume you the enemy and others willing to give you a chance. Clearly similar sentiment exists within your tribe.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2019)

Brother Pelegon lets out a content* "Aaaaahh"* after finishing his slaste, and for a moment he stands still, not trembling at all, looking at nothing.

Then the biggest grin appears on his face, and the monk turns towards his drinking partner. *"Now that's what I'm talking about! Best stuff I've had in, well, forever maybe."*

He glances around at the others, then turns to the lizardfolk almost conspiratorially, and whispers, *"Can I convince you to let me bring some of it on my journey?"*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 20, 2019)

Surina eyes the Slaissst with an interest born of her family's winemaking.  She shakes her head at Brother Pelegon's downing it in one gulp.  A drink should be savored, appreciated.  Then again, maybe he did so because the taste wasn't to his liking. 
When Srellik comments about most warm bloods looking down on lizardfolk, she tries--mostly successfully--not to look smug, but secretly she hopes some of her companions have learned a lesson.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 20, 2019)

When he hears the translation, the lizardman who doesn't speak Common smiles at Pelegon and barks a command to a server. In a thick accent he says, "Give. Yesss." The server returns a little later with a small ceramic jug with a stopper on top. You guess it holds 6-8 similarly sized drinks. It weights 3 pounds.

As the feast winds down, a younger lizardwoman wearing armor enters and is introduced as Chief Warden Wesspra. "Come," she says. "I will give you a description of the usurper's holdings."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2019)

*"Thank you so much!" *Brother Pelegon makes a short bow to both lizardfolk (the one who gave him the jug, and the one who drank, too).

He straps the jug to his belt, where it dangles wildly with every movement the monk makes, and then he looks crestfallen.

*"I would give you something in return, but I'm afraid I've lost my stuff," *Pelegon says honestly. *"Is there anything I can do for you, or bring you back from Ariamhodary's camp?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 27, 2019)

The old lizardman seems pleased that Pelegon is pleased. The group is escorted to a small building with a table. On it is a crudely drawn map. Chief Warden Wesspra begins without preamble:

"This is how the camp your people are in is setup," her common is accented but easily understood. "We are located to the southeast. It is about five miles from here to the camp. Ariamhodary's people live to the north of the camp. There are two buildings on the east that house the adults separated by male and female. Several smaller huts in the west house the children and wetnurses. Those huts are also used for breeding if my scouts understood what they were seeing. In the center is a pit. It is walled and stands ten to twelve feet above the floor of the swamp. They enter via the crane to the north of the pit.

"I know nothing about the conditions in the pit or the buildings but my scouts only ever see your people moving between the buildings. Never outside.

"The fencing is barbed and full of thorns. It's pretty thick in places, too. The opening to the north is heavily guarded. There are usually a dozen armed people guarding the place. And some of them are stationed inside the buildings so that number is suspect. Guards also patrol the perimeter at irregular intervals.

"I can have my scouts escort you to the edge of the perimeter. But they will not engage your enemies. Any questions?"


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Aug 28, 2019)

“Thank you for your help,” Surina says to the chief Warden. She turns to her compatriots, “Strategy is not my strong suit. 12 or more is a lot for us to take on, but we need to free those people. How to you think we should approach this?”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2019)

*"We could test how foolish they are. I could attack them alone and run away and we can see if they send some to chase me."* suggested Swithun. *"In this way we would split their forces. If it fails, we may put them on alert, but they will have only seen one centaur. We would be no worse than we are, I think."*


----------



## Thateous (Aug 29, 2019)

Everett nods, understanding the information as presented in the brief.
"I for one would be happy to have an escort." 
He turns to Swithun and say, "We could give it a try, but let's get eyes on the place before we commit to anything."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 30, 2019)

Swithun bowed his head but said nothing.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 30, 2019)

Brother Pelegon nods as the others are discussing tactics. As much as he knows it's smart to have a plan, the aasimar likewise knows that he is bad at sticking to one, so he prefers not to add complications that could mess up the whole mission.

So Pelegon just looks around, studying his surroundings and the various people.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 4, 2019)

"We have prepared living quarters for you. We can send scouts with you in the morning to check the place out for yourselves. The scouts will stay with you for an hour as long as you don't make your presence known. If you want to come back here for further preparations, you are welcome to come back with the scouts.

"But, we would prefer that you not retreat here, especially if you have your civilians with you. Your escape must not involve us as we do not wish to go to war with Ariamhodary's army," Chief Warden Wesspra says sternly. A few more lizardfolk enter. "This is Esperiuss. She will lead your expedition to the camp."

"Greetings," Esperiuss says. "We will leave before dawn with three of my best scouts."


----------



## Thateous (Sep 4, 2019)

"That works for me. What about the rest of you?" Everret asks the others.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 4, 2019)

"That seems like a wise plan," Surina agreed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2019)

*"Yes,"* agreed Swithun, *"And we will ask no more of you."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 4, 2019)

"Then we are adjurned," the warden says. 

Esperiuss says, "Follow me. I will take you to your temporary quarters. You are welcome to walk about the village. Though, only a few will speak Common. There will be dinner at sundown in the central square. You are welcome to attend or not. If there is nothing else, we will see you an hour before dawn."

She leads you to a thatch hut not far from the center of the village. It is actually well kept and has cots for up to eight people. As you walk to the hut, the villagers for the most part ignore you. Several children observe you from near and far depending on their bravery. 

        *GM:*  Anyone doing anything aside from sleeping?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2019)

Swithun will wander the village a bit. He's interested in how these people live. They are not at all like he expected and he's somewhat embarrassed to have judged them so harshly.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 7, 2019)

Surina will find a convenient place to sit in the village that places her close to some of the braver children.  She will smile at them and engage them in conversation if they approach.  She will eat dinner with the village and help with clean up or the like.  She will then spend some time in prayer before going to sleep.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 8, 2019)

Brother Pelegon sleeps, and snores. Loudly.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 10, 2019)

Drake gives a Fire dance performance. Mostly to practice, but also to show off a bit. He ties rags to the ends of his quarter staff and uses some oil to light them on fire, and proceeds to spin them and twirl them around in an intricate dance, using his innate magic to cause the fire to swirl, spin, and change colors, at times making images, usually dragons, appear in the flames, so it looks like flaming dragons trail the ends of the quarter staff rather than just fire.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 10, 2019)

*GM:*  Make a performance check. I'll let you add your prof bonus and you can choose Dex or Cha as the base stat. This will determine impressiveness only, not chance of failure.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 10, 2019)

[roll]1d20+5[/roll]

Sorry. Forgot. 

_: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 10, 2019)

The villagers are not quite friendly but pleasant enough. They seem impressed by the fire show. Some of the children ask Surina about living among the warm bloods. She finds out they acknowledge the 12 gods but worship a minor deity of the swamp, Issostle, a non-gendered god of all things swampish. Part of the dinner meal was in their glory.

Night rolls around and the village becomes quiet rather quickly after dark. You soon find your group is the only ones awake in the village proper.

        *GM:*  Anyone doing anything between now and an hour before dawn? If so, go ahead, if not, post how you wake up in the morning and prep for the travel to the mine location.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 17, 2019)

Surina wakes with the dawn and offers up prayers to Runella, praying that the hearths that have darkened due to the kidnapping of the villagers, may once again light houses full of joy. As the sun arises, she asks Kunar to grant hope to herself, her companions, and the lizardfolk who have welcomed them. She ends her time of prayer by asking Essembri for help and guidance as they seek to free the villages and end the evil committed by Ariamhodary and his followers.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 17, 2019)

Surina feels she is doing the right this after her morning prayers. Before dawn, a pair of scouts make sure all of you are awake and will be ready to go in 10-15 minutes.

At the appointed time, a scouting party, including Chief Warden Wesspra, head into the swamp. The route is relatively straight and after half an hour, they slow and indicate you should be quiet. One creeps forward and returns a few moments later. The Warden says, "The edge of the camp is two hundred yards ahead. This is where we part ways. Good luck."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2019)

Swithun bowed to the Warden and moved cautiously forward, looking to spot the camp before they were discovered.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 18, 2019)

*GM:*  Stealth checks for anyone getting within 60 feet of camp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


Swithun Stealth: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 19, 2019)

Brother Pelegon swaggers along with the others, appearing as if he spent the night drinking more of the strong lizardfolk liquor instead of sleeping. When the scouts say their farewell, the monk salutes them silently with a motion as if making a toast with his flask.

Overbalanced, the aasimar falls backwards, then rolls with the motion and spins so that he stands, once more, but now facing the camp. The roll was pretty silent, and Pelegon grins.

And proceeds to step on the only dry twig for miles around, which snaps a bit loudly here in the swamp.









*OOC:*


Pelegon stealth check: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Sep 20, 2019)

Surina, knowing that moving quietly is not her strong suit, hangs back, letting the others scout.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 27, 2019)

As you get closer you can tell the map you were shown, while crude, was relatively accurate. There's not a lot of movement in camp as Brother Pelegon snaps a twig. A couple lizardfolk guards on the far side of the camp become alert and start talking to one another. A few prisoners had been out of their huts but the guards usher them back inside. A guard rushes off to the north out of sight.

The remaining seven guards take up a semi-circular position facing your general direction, weapons at the ready, but otherwise they make no move toward you. Yet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2019)

Inspired by the results of their last attempt to parlay with lizardfolk, Swithun stepped forward with his arms wide and said to the guards, *"We must talk."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 2, 2019)

"Who's there?" One responds in accented Common. "Show yourself." Four of the guards start moving toward you, crossbow at the ready.

Those who speak Draconic can hear some of them trying to figure out if one of the prisoners escaped.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2019)

Swithun moved from the underbrush to reveal that he held no weapons, though they were not far.

*"I would speak with your leader."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 3, 2019)

*GM:*  Everyone but Fitz, if you are trying to remain hidden, make another Stealth check. If not, do you show yourself?


----------



## tglassy (Oct 3, 2019)

Drake will show himself.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 4, 2019)

Brother Pelegon shuffles forward unsteadily, showing himself to be holding no apparent weapons. Well, unless one counts the jug of lizardfolk liquor.

*"Are we going into the lion's den, so to speak?"* the aasimar whispers to Swithun, some concern audible in his voice.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2019)

*"We gave the others a chance for peace."* Swithun whispered back, *"Should we not offer the same chance to all?"*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 5, 2019)

Surina followed the others who chose to show themselves.  She was not convinced Swithun had made the best choice, but she would not hide while others risked their lives.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"We gave the others a chance for peace."* Swithun whispered back, *"Should we not offer the same chance to all?"*



Pelegon shrugs. Inside, pride that the centaur goes for the peaceful way is warring with fear and anger over what to him is clearly a suicidal move. So the aasimar remains quiet.

_Bob is gonna love this,_ he thinks to himself, expecting his angelic guide to praise him in his dreams. _If we survive._


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 12, 2019)

One of the guards puts a hand out and indicates the others should lower their weapons. They comply but could easily raise those crossbows in an instant. The guard steps forward toward Swithun. *"You others stay back,"* he says to the party. *"Horse man says we must speak? So speak."* You sense he is somewhat amused by this situation.

There are no windows in the barracks but you hear people moving around inside. A few shouts of *"Run, you fools,"* and *"Kill them, kill them now,"* can be heard. Two of the guard bang on the door and shout, *"Be quiet."* The voice are stilled by this command.

The guard who ran off is no longer in sight.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2019)

Swithun knew that he had very little chance for success, and very little time, but he felt that the chance to make peace with these folk was worth at least a quick try.

*"Stand aside."* he instructed the guard, *"I will be taking your prisoners. You may send a group to parlay afterward and we will discuss. But right now you must move aside."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 16, 2019)

Some of the other lizardfolk laugh at Swithun's statement. Another translates to those who don't laugh, who then laugh. The guy who seems to be in charge says, *"Is that so? You're here to liberate them, I suppose? And I'm supposed to just let them go. There won't be any consequences for me if I let them just walk out of here, right?

"Drop your weapons and maybe we can discuss your new living quarters."* In Draconic, he says, *"Kill them all. But keep the horseman alive. The king needs a new jester."*

        *GM:*  Initiative seems to be in order. Unless someone thinks they can extend this parley


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2019)

*OOC:*


Nah. He tried, now he'll just throw his spear at that guy.Init: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19


----------



## tglassy (Oct 17, 2019)

[roll]1d20+2[/roll]


----------



## tglassy (Oct 17, 2019)

_: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 17, 2019)

*GM:*  Please mention you character name in posts with rolls. I don't always remember who player plays which character. (Too many PbP games.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


Swithun (Fitz) is on 19 and Drake (tglassy) on 8.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 17, 2019)

*OOC:*


Brother Pelegon initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 17, 2019)

Surina

Surina Initiative: 1D20 = [10] = 10


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 17, 2019)

*GM:*  I'll give @TallIan a chance to pop in. But for Thateous:
Everett Initiative: 1d20+2 *16*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2019)

*GM:*  Here's the map. The lines sticking off the relief lines indicate the lower altitudes. The green brush is just scrub, nothing to hide behind. This is a wide clearing.

The white lines are relief lines.There is a depression the runs around the campsite. You were observing from some trees south and higher up, coming down the hill to meet the lizardfolk who came out to meet you. You can tell that there are only men's voices coming from the eastern big thatch building and only women's voices coming from the western big thatch building. You have no idea what is in the four norther buildings. A large crane can be seen above the mine pit.     

Bro P 22
Swithun 19
Everett 16
Surina 10
Perin 10
Drake 8
Lizardfolk 4

Brother P is up. Swithun plans to throw a javelin at the main guy (L1). Everyone can post their actions. I'll adjudicate them in initiative order afterward.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2019)

In one swift motion, Swithun pulled a large spear from his hip and flung it at the lead, mocking lizardman.









*OOC:*


Spear: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21; 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10 (It's a yklwa, just made by Centaurs instead of Chultans)


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 21, 2019)

Brother Pelegon burps loudly, then seems startled by the sound and moves quickly but unsteadily towards two of the lizardfolk on the right of the leader.

*"I'm so sorry,"* the monk says as he raises his flask of slaste, seemingly accidentally hitting the first guard in the face with the hand he is holding it in, then turns to the other guard. *"Common courtesy and stuff. Care to drink with me?"*

He seems to fall over, but his shoulder slams into the first lizardfolk, which hardly seems to notice, and the aasimar manages to find his balance again -- only to bump into the other guard, with his other shoulder.









*OOC:*


Alright, I move to lizardfolk L2 (my move speed is 40ft normally), make an Attack (unarmed), then use 1 ki point to use Flurry of Blows (2 extra unarmed attacks as bonus action). Because of Drunken Technique, I do not provoke opportunity attacks, and I add 10 ft to my movement this round, which I use to land the second FoB attack on L3.

So Attack on L2 (15, for 5 damage), then first attack of Flurry of Blows on L2 (7, for 5 damage), and the second one on L3 (13, for 4 damage):
Brother Pelegon attacks and flurry of blows: 
1D20+4 = [8]+4 = *12*   1D4+2 = [3]+2 = *5*
1D20+4 = [3]+4 = *7*   1D4+2 = [3]+2 = *5*
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = *13*   1D4+2 = [2]+2 = *4*

Burping is a free action.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 21, 2019)

Surina Runs forward, muttering a brief prayer to Essembri. She takes a deep breath and blows out a cone of frosty air at two of the lizardmen.

OOC: I don’t need grid letters/numbers, but by my count, if Surina moves one square to her left and then forward until she reaches the upper right corner of the larger grey box those squares are in, she will be in range to hit both L5 and L6 with her breath weapon. 

Breath weapon, cold damage DC 12 for 1/2 damage: 2D6 = [2, 2] = 4

Sigh


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 22, 2019)

*GM:*  Ooops, the gridlines layer was turned off and I didn't notice. Here's the grid coordinates version of the map. Update where you intend to end up.     


JustinCase said:


> Burping is a free action.



I'll allow it.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


HH-27 is probably where Brother Pelegon ends up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


Swithun will back up a few squares, say PP25 so he can charge next round. It's clear he's not retreating.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 22, 2019)

ArwensDaughter said:


> Surina Runs forward, muttering a brief prayer to Essembri. She takes a deep breath and blows out a cone of frosty air at two of the lizardmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2019)

Everett casts a spell and a fire appears under one of the lizardfolk in the back (L7). Flames appear beneath him but he manages to leap to the side to avoid getting burned. Everett moves back a little, behind Perin and Swithun. (to QQ24)

Perin fires his crossbow at the leader. The bolt strikes true and the leader is in rough shape. He stows his crossbow and prepares to charge into the ensuing fray.

        *GM:*  Waiting on Drake's actions before the Lizardfolk go.     


Spoiler: Die rolls



L7 saving throw dex save dc 12: 1d20+2 *13*
Perin Crossbow: 1d20+4 *21* 1d8+2 *9*


----------



## tglassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Drake feels a surge of fire in his chest as he follows Surina, and mimics her actions. Only instead of ice, his breath erupts in fire, which engulfs the same lizard folk as hers.









*OOC:*


Move next to Surina. 
Bonus Action: Cast Breath Weapon on self - Fire
DC 13 Dex Save for half, or take Damage: Dragon Breath: 3D6 = [1, 5, 3] = 9


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2019)

Brother P misses one lizardman with two strikes. He slips toward another one and hits that one with a jab.
Swithun's spear hits the leader squarely before he backs up to charge.
Everett summon a bonfire under a guard, but he leaps free before it does any harm.
Surina unleashes her pent up cold breath on two of the lizardfolk. One is more harmed than the other.
Drake follows it with a breath of fire on the same two. The opposite ones are harmed
Perin fires his crossbow at the leader. The bolt narrowly misses him.

The leader raises his crossbow and shoots at Everett, nicking him in the arm. Then he draws his trident and moves toward Drake.
L2, L3, and L4 all fire at Brother P. Only on hits, but it's a pretty nasty hit. Then they draw their tridents and swarm him.
L5 and L6 fire at Surina. L7 fires at Drake. Both of them are hit by a bolt, Drake taking it in chest. Then they draw their tridents and move toward Drake and Surina.

L1 vs Everett  - 19 hits 3 damage
L2 vs Brother P - 20 hits 10 damage
L3 vs Brother P - 10 misses
L4 vs Brother P - 6 misses
L5 vs Surina - 8 misses
L6 vs Surina - 19 hits, 8 damage
L7 vs Drake - 24 crits, 16 damage (ow)

Status:
L1 hp 20/30
L2 hp 30/30
L3 hp 26/30
L4 hp 30/30
L5 hp 19/30
L6 hp 22/30
L7 hp 30/30



Spoiler: Die rolls



L5 two breath saves: Breath Weapon Saves DC 12, 13: 2#1d20+2 *17* *6*, takes 2 points cold, 9 points fire damage
L6 two breath saves: Breath Weapon Saves DC 12, 13: 2#1d20+2 *4* *21*, takes 4 points cold damage, 4 points fire damage
Flight of crossbow bolts: Crossbow: 7#1d20+4 *18* *20* *10* *6* *8* *19* *24* 7#1d10+2 *3* *10* *7* *11* *11* *8* *10*
Crit Crossbow: 1d10+2 *6*



Start of round 2

Please, when you post, indicate your currrent hit points, AC, etc so I don't have to look it up.


----------



## tglassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Drake Con Save: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
 

Drake feels the hit, but manages to hold on to the spell. He reaches into his pack and pulls one of the vials of oil, then shunts some of his inner power into the vial and sends it hurtling towards L7

Without looking to see if he hit, he takes a deep breath, kindling the fire once more, and attempts to engulf L6 and L7.










*OOC:*



Bonus Action: Quicken Spell cast Catapult, sending the Oil Flask at L7. If I try to move to line up the shot, then they’ll get an opportunity attack, but this works. 

Action: Activate Dragon Breath. I succeeded on keeping Concentration, so this isn’t casting a new spell, it’s just activating one from the previous round. It should be fine with Catapult. 

Catapult Damage: DC 13 Dex Save to dodge: 3D8 = [4, 2, 5] = 11


Dragon Breath Fire Damage: DC 13 Dex Save for half: 3D6 = [6, 4, 3] = 13


If the Flask Hits, then L7 is covered in Oil as well, and whether he succeeds on his Dex Save against the Fire Breath or not, he will take some Fire Damage, and therefore activate the Oil, and therefore take an additional 5 Fire damage. 

AC: 15
HP: 8/24
Spell slots: 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Sorcerer Points: 1/3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2019)

Swithun stared at the Lizardfolk Captain with a steely resolve. He dug his hooves into the ground and drew his second spear. Then he charged, driving the long blade into the captain.









*OOC:*


Darn, I can't use my Centaur Charge and my Samurai Fighting Spirit at the same time (both Bonus Actions) so I went with the latter. Gives Advantage and I wanna kill this guy.
Swithun AC16; HP 32/32 and 5/5 THP.  FSpirit 2/3; Spears 1/2.
Spear: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [6, 14]+5 = 19; 1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2019)

*"Ouch,"* says Brother Pelegon as one of the lizardfolk hits him with a crossbow bolt.

As three of them surround him with tridents, the aasimar raises his arms as if surrendering, hitting one of them with his flailing arms, then mutters, *"No drinkers, eh? Ah well,"* before making a dismissive movement that happens to slap one in the face twice and stumbling away with such jerky and unpredictable movements that none of the scaly guards can even begin to stop him.

*"How about you guys,"* he says as Pelegon moves behind the other lizardfolk who are focused on Surina and Drake, once more gesturing with his flask.









*OOC:*


Ha, I'm loving this Drunken Technique thing, despite rolling poorly on my attacks. 

Action: Attack (unarmed) on L2
Bonus Action: Flurry of Blows, with Drunken Technique: two extra attacks (unarmed) on L4, provoking no opportunity attacks and gaining extra speed
Movement: to HH-21 (flanking with Surina and Drake)

Brother Pelegon attack and flurry of blows: 
1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20  (hit)  1D4+2 = [2]+2 = 4 
1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7  (miss)  1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24  (hit; critical)  1D4+2 = [3]+2 = 5 

Extra damage on crit: Extra crit damage: 1D4 = [3] = 3  

AC 15
HP 17/27
Ki points 1/3


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 26, 2019)

Surina grunts as the crossbow bolt hits true. She swings her sword at one of her attackers.









*OOC:*



Surina attack with longsword-1 handed: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4

AC: 18; HP: 20/28; spells 3/3 LH 15/15 CD 2/2







*OOC:*


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 27, 2019)

Spoiler: Die Rolls



3 scorching rays @L2,L3,L4: 3#1d20+5 *6* *15* *12* 3#2d6 *6* *4* *7*
Bite attack: 1d20+4 *13* 2d4+2 *7*
Bite attack Trip save DC 11: 1d20+2 *22*
Swordsword: 1d20+4 *7* 1d6+4 *10*
Catapult Dex Save DC 13: 1d20+2 *8*

Bite and Scimitar strikes: 12#1d20+4 *8* *6* *7* *24* *11* *16* *23* *7* *21* *19* *24...*
Blade Crit: 1d8 *5*
Bite Crit: 1d6+2 *4* bah, only 2



Bro P hits L2 and L4 with one strike each.
Swithun rushes forward, jabbing his blade into L1.
Everett launches a scorching ray at the three lizardfolk surrounding Brother P, hitting only the one in the middle
Surina damages L6.
Perin charges forward on his wolf. The wolf bites into L5. It tries to drag him down but does not. Perin attacks with his sword, missing.
Drake launches oil at L7 who fails to avoid it. Then L6 & L7 are showered with dragon's breath. L6 seems to avoid much of it but L7 is nearly toast. (13+11+ 5 from the oil is 29 points of damage!)

L1 swings at Drake *8* [1d20=4] *6* [1d20=2] and tries to bite him, missing twice
L2 attacks Brother P  *7* [1d20=3] *24* [1d20=20], critting with the blade. *5* [1d8=3]  *5* [1d8=5]
L3 attacks Brother P *11* [1d20=7] *16* [1d20=12], hitting with the blade. *7* [1d8=5]
L4 attacks Brother P *23* [1d20=19] *7* [1d20=3], hitting the bite. *4* [1d6=2]
Brother P falls to the ground. L2, L3, and L4 move toward the rest of the group.
L5 attacks Perin *21* [1d20=17] *19* [1d20=15], hitting twice. *4* [1d6=2] *3* [1d8=1]
L6 attacks Surina *24* [1d20=20] *16* [1d20=12], critting with the bite, *7* [1d6=5] *2* [1d6=2]
L7 withdraws to EE28

Status:
L1 hp 9/30
L2 hp 26/30
L3 hp 22/30
L4 hp 22/30
L5 hp 19/30
L6 hp 12/30
L7 hp 1/30

Top of round 3. Everyone make a perception check.


Spoiler: DC 15



There's a low rumbling sound coming from somewhere.


Spoiler: DC 20



Somewhere to the north. Even the ground seems to be agitated.


----------



## tglassy (Oct 27, 2019)

Perception: 1D20 = [7] = 7


I see nothing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 27, 2019)

Swithun saw Brother Pelegon fall and he felt a pang of regret for giving these lizardfolk a chance. This was what he had expected to happen, but it had been what he had expected from the other lizardfolk too, and that had gone surprisingly differently. He furiously twisted his blade, slicing through the mocking lizardman squad leader. He spun around and thrust the sword-spear at the next lizardfolk to come up to him, finding himself surrounded. The blade glanced off of the lizardfolk's armour. Swithun was far too focused to see anything beyond his immediate targets.









*OOC:*



Perception: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4 
SwordSpear: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23; 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8
Action Surge: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12; 1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9
AC 16, HP 32/32 & 5/5 THP, Action Surge Used.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 28, 2019)

*OOC:*


I'm at the wrong place on the map. I moved to HH-21. I imagine the lizardfolk followed me there, so I'm still down, though.

Edit: I don't think I can make a Perception check while unconscious. If you feel otherwise, please let me know.

Death saving throw: Brother Pelegon death save: 1D20 = [18] = 18  (made it!)

AC 15 (but prone and unconscious)
HP 0/27
Ki points 1/3

Death saves succeeded: 1/3
Death saves failed: 0/3


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 28, 2019)

*GM:*  Yeah, I don't think it affects the other positions meaningfully. So Bro P's unconscious body is at HH-21.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 30, 2019)

Surina gritted her teeth at another painful hit, gripping her shield and sword harder.  She lunges at the one who hit her, striking true, if not deep. 









*OOC:*


 . Perception check:  
Surina, Perception: 1D20 = [16] = 16


Attack:  
Surina, Longsword attack (one handed): 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


HP 11/38;  AC 18; spells 3/3 LH 15/15 CD 1/1


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 30, 2019)

Waiting on Drake, @tglassy


----------



## tglassy (Oct 30, 2019)

Drake takes another deep breath, engulfing as many Lizardmen as he can in red hot flame.

(I'd try to get three, but I know I can at least get two.  Swithun may get in the way, though...)

Dragon Breath: DC 13 dex save for half : 3D6 = [4, 6, 2] = 12


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Oct 30, 2019)

I forgot to add that Surina also calls out "What's that sound?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2019)

Swithun nodded to Drake as he caught the firedancer's eye. He'd happily take a singe to fry an extra lizardman or two...

*"What sound?"* he asked Surina.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 30, 2019)

Bro P lays in the mud, unconscious.
Swithun severely damages the lizardfolk head guard L1.
Everett launches a scorching ray at the three most injured lizardfolk  killing the recent injured leader and the fleeing guard. But Surina's target manages to avoid the flames.
Scorching ray vs L1, L6, L7: 3#1d20+5 *24* *9* *21*
Surina damages L6. She then calls out. "What's that sound?" One of the guards laughs when she does.
Everett replies, "Sounds like something is coming this way." He backs up the hill to higher ground.
Perin's wolf. The wolf bites into L5 and drags him to the ground.
Bite attack on L5 and trip save: 1d20+4 *23* 2d4+2 *6* 1d20+2 *7*
Perin stabs at him on the ground, killing him with a harsh blow.
shortsword: 2d20k1+4 *24* 1d6+4 *6*
Drake angles himself to breathe fire on the guards as he doesn't want to catch Surina or Bro Pelegon in his flames. L4 takes the brunt of the fire. L6 manages to take some cover behind L4.
L4 and L6 dex save dc 12: 2#1d20+2 *9* *12*

L2 attacks Swithun *11* [1d20=7] *18* [1d20=14], hitting with his scimitar. *6* [1d8=4]
L3 attacks Swithun *20* [1d20=16] *8* [1d20=4], hitting with his bite *6* [1d6=4]
L4 attacks Surina *17* [1d20=13] *5* [1d20=1], hitting with his bite *5* [1d6=3]
L6 attacks Perin *12* [1d20=8] *5* [1d20=1], missing twice.

Bite and Scimitar strikes: 8#1d20+4 *11* *18* *20* *8* *17* *5* *12* *5* 4#1d6+2 *6* *6...*

Status:
L1 hp dead
L2 hp 26/30
L3 hp 22/30
L4 hp 10/30
L5 hp dead
L6 hp 1/30
L7 hp dead

Another perception check for everyone: Perin and Everett's checks: Perception: 1d20+4 *18* 1d20+3 *15*


Spoiler: DC 10



There is definitely something rumbling. You can feel it on the ground. And if you heard it before, it's definitely getting closer.


Spoiler: DC 15



Along with the low rumble, there's the sound of wood snapping in half.


Spoiler: DC 20



Above the din, you can hear some of the prisoners shouting "The moat. Beware of the moat." That makes something click in your mind. Ah, rushing water. That's what the rumbling sound is.


----------



## tglassy (Oct 30, 2019)

Perception: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8


Not wanting to hit the monk, and not noticing any noises while so filled with rage, Drake steps towards L3 and engulfs him and L2 in another flame bath, trying not to hit Swithun. 









*OOC:*


This is my first time using this spell. Oh my goodness. Don’t have enough Sorcerer points for another Quickened Spell, but I’ve only used 2 spells so far. 

I think I’ve found my new favorite spell. 

DC 13 Dex save for half vs Dragon Breath: 3D6 = [4, 3, 5] = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 31, 2019)

Realising that trouble was coming, Swithun waved to Perin and said, *"Please see if you can release the prisoners. I will hold the rest off as long as I can."*

He side-stepped Drake's fire and thrust his spear into the other lizardfolk.









*OOC:*


Vs L2: Spear: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17; 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8 AC16, HP 25/32 THP 0/5


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 4, 2019)

Brother Pelegon thinks he must be dreaming. He is in a place of twilight, floating in the vast nothingness -- no, flying; there are wings behind him that move slowly and creates ripples in the mistlike greyness around.

There is the voice of his angelic guide, Zabobiel, but it is distant and the words are indiscernible. Is he urging Pelegon on? But where to?

As he moves through the twilight, the mist seems to grow lighter ahead of him, and the voice of Zabobiel grows louder.

But then -- is that the voice of his wife? 

He stops abruptly, looking around, as the nothingness around grows darker once more.


Back in the real world, an awful cough comes from the prone body of Brother Pelegon, and a bit of blood flows from his open mouth like dark drool...










*OOC:*


Failed my next death save.

Brother Pelegon death save two: 1D20 = [3] = 3 

Death save successes: 1/3
Death save failures: 1/3


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 5, 2019)

Surina took a swing at the lizardfolk in front of her, but the pain and the blood loss from the wounds she had taken interfered with her swing.









*OOC:*



Perception:
Perception: 1D20 = [9] = 9

Attack:  
Surina attack with longsword-1 handed: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2019)

Brother P continues to breathe the muddy dirt below him
Swithun shouts and then stabs L2.
Everett shouts,* "Water, some fool unleashed water. It'll be here soon." *He then casts a spell dropping two blobs of acid on L4 and L6. They both fail their saves, L6 drops to the ground. L4 winces in pain.
2#1d20+2 *11* *9*   2#1d6 *1* *4*
Surina fails to hit the remaining lizardfolk (L4)
Perin says, *"Got it."* And rides his wolf up the slope and threw a narrow gap in the fence. He reaches the first building and unlocks the door. *"We've got to get out of here fast, ladies,"* he says as the women start to flow out of the building. *"Head for the elf on hilltop over there,"* he adds, pointing toward Everett.
Drake unleashes another gout of dragon's fire at L2 & L3. L2 takes the brunt of the damage.
dragon's fire save DC13: 2#1d20+2 *9* *14*

L2 attacks Swithun missing with both his bite and scimitar.
L3 attacks Swithun missing with his bite but connecting with his scimitar for 4 damage.
L4 attacks Drake missing with his bite but cutting Drake down with his scimitar for 9 damage. _(you only had 8 hp left, right?)_
6#1d20+4: 6 # *6* [1d20=2] *11* [1d20=7] *6* [1d20=2] *23* [1d20=19] *13* [1d20=9] *16* [1d20=12]
3#1d6+2: 3 # *6* [1d6=4] *6* [1d6=4] *6* [1d6=4]
3#1d8+2: 3 # *10* [1d8=8] *4* [1d8=2] *9* [1d8=7] 

Half the women leaving the hut head toward the fence. The other half head the other way shouting, *"The babies"* or *"The children"*. A few head for the men's hut and manage to open the door. The men are slower to exit but they also head in various directions. The fence near the battle is partially destroyed in seconds.

Status:
L2 hp 12/30
L3 hp 10/30
L4 hp 9/30
L6 hp dead

Bro P 0 hp 1/3, 1/3 death saves
Swithun 21/35
Everett undamaged
Surina 11/38
Perin undamaged
Drake 0 hp 0/3 0/3 death saves

Everyone can hear the sound of water crashing in the approaching distance.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2019)

Swithun narrowed his focus to one lizard man, who he sliced with his sword-spear. Then he yelled to the now-escaping prisoners, *"Flee, you fools! Run for the west!"*









*OOC:*


AC 16 HP 21/32 THP 5/5 Fighting Spirit 1/3
Sword: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [19, 8]+5 = 24; 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2019)

Someone yells back at Swithun, *"We won't abandon our children."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 6, 2019)

Trying not to look at her own bleeding wounds, Surina takes a deep breath, offers up a prayer, and attacks again with her longsword.  It is a glancing blow, but bright light sears the lizardfolk as the sword strike.  Calling out to Swithun she say "You are faster than I: help them with their children."









*OOC:*



Surina attack with longsword-1 handed plus Divine smite if hit: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
1D8+3+2D8 = [1]+3+[2, 1] = 7
Sigh.  I think coyote code hates me.  Even when I hit, my damage rolls are terrible.

AC: 18; HP: 6/28; spells 2/3 LH 15/15 CD 1/1
NOTE:  by my count she is down to 6 HP
I keep forgetting about protection fighting style.  If any of the lizardfolk take a swipe at Drake, Surina will use her reaction to impose disadvantage on the attack.

Question:  What's the best way to handle reactions in the play-by-post format?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2019)

*"I agree. Children must be protected!"* Swithun yelled and galloped off toward them. 









*OOC:*


If it is okay with you, JM, Swithun will move right away this round, even if he provokes opportunity attacks. 



ArwensDaughter said:


> Q:  What's the best way to handle reactions in the play-by-post format?




I find it best if you post at the end of your turn what your trigger is and what happens if the trigger does, and then at the beginning of your next turn, if the GM forgot it, remind them. Definitely don't expect them to remember it. The end-of-post will help you remember to look for your trigger too.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2019)

*GM:*  Yeah, just tell me you might use it and we can figure out what to do when it's the enemy's turn.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 8, 2019)

Brother Pelegon's breath seems to stop for a long moment, before finally continuing in an alarmingly low frequency...









*OOC:*


Brother Pelegon death save: 1D20 = [3] = 3 (failure)  

Death save successes: 1/3
Death save failures: 2/3


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 8, 2019)

*GM:*  I will remind the group that the party receives several potions of healing over the course of the game. With players disappearing, I'm not sure where they ended up but we can assume some of these potions are still with the remaining characters.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 9, 2019)

Brother P continues to bleed.
Swithun stabs out at L2 then moves toward the villagers.
Everett shouts,* "Wait! The waters are coming. Stay on the hill until they subside. Pelegon and Drake are both down and need help!" *He then casts a spell dropping two blobs of acid on L2 and L3. They both save.
acid splash save DC 13 and damage: 2#1d20+2 *18* *22* 2#1d6 *1* *5*
Surina fails hits the remaining lizardfolk (L4), nearly killing him.
Perin rides back down into the valley and adminsters a potion of healing to Brother Pelegon.
Healing potion: 2d4+2 *9*
Drake remains unconscious (and owes us a death save).

L2 runs toward Everett.
L3 runs toward Everett.
L4 disengages and runs to the l

He is pelted with rocks by the villages, to no effect. The villagers mostly stay put but some rush down the hillside hoping to make the opposite shore quickly. Some shout, *"The water is here." "Watch out." "You'll be swept away." "Stay back."* The water crashes into the hillside creating white breaks. Eddying water starts to flow around the hillside.
eft.

L2 hp 6/30
L3 hp 10/30
L4 hp 2/30 

Bro P 9 hp 
Swithun 21/35
Everett undamaged
Surina 11/38
Perin undamaged
Drake 0 hp 0/3 0/3 death saves (owes us one death save for round 5 and another for upcoming round 6)

The swiftly moving water coming from the top-right of the map is 8-10 feet deep in that area, though the leading edge is obviously not as deep.
Perception check to figure out how fast the water is moving.


Spoiler: DC 15



Maybe 80 feet per round


Spoiler: DC 20



Faster in narrower places, like the corner near DD33.






Also of note: There are more villagers than is indicated by the blue and pink dots. Some of the children have been freed. There were some women in the child huts taking care of the kids. Some of the villagers seem healthy enough but others do not, especially the adults found in the smaller huts.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 9, 2019)

2 death saves: 1D20 = [7] = 7
1D20 = [12] = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2019)

*OOC:*


Yikes! Does it look like the water will wash out the entire encampment, or is it going to go around it like a moat? (I'm trying to figure out if I should lead an exodus or get Drake out of the moat.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 9, 2019)

*GM:*  You can see the water breaking against the ridge. Some is splashing on the camp's mesa but not much. It will flow around like a moat.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Swithun stood above the crowd. In sudden realisation, he rushed back into the moat, yelling, *"Get out of the depression! The water is coming! Everyone out!"*

He galloped over to the fallen form of Drake and scooped him up, turning to go back to the camp. He saw a man beginning to make a run from the slave encampment and he called to him, *"No! Stay where you are! We will flee when the water settles!"*









*OOC:*


How far Swithun makes it depends on a few rulings: Is it difficult to get past the mob? Does it take an action to pick up Drake? I will leave it all up to you, JM. Swithun will go as far as he can out and back.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 9, 2019)

Surina blinks briefly. Somehow in the midst of battle she had not seen Drake go down, even as he stood next to her. She pelts after Swithun, toward the camp, also encouraging the villagers to return to the compound, and making sure that Brother Pelegon is up and running. 









*OOC:*


surina will dash as her action. 

Surina, perception Check. : 1D20 = [14] = 14


sorry, @tglassy, I missed that Drake was down last round. I’m assuming that the camp is closer to high ground for Surina. [/ooc)


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 9, 2019)

*GM:*  Arwen, where do you hope Surina ends up?

Fitz, I had Perin move through the crowd unhindered so Swithun can do the same. He would need an action to pick up Drake. I don't think you can call picking a full sized human up as your object interaction action. But, Perin will use his action to lay Drake over Swithun's back so Swithun can then use his move to get to them and his action to dash back up the hill. Swithun will probably end up squeezing into DD22 when done. Perin will end up next to him in DD21.

Waiting on Bro P's action, while I'm sure he will stand and dash, I'd like to know where he expects to end up.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 9, 2019)

*OOC:*


It looks like she could get to DD20--without the dash--assuming she can get through the crowd.  I feel bad about leaving Everett to cope with two lizardfolk, but I can't see Surina abandoning two downed/almost downed party members and all those villagers.  If she doesn't need the dash to get out of the way of the water, she will use 5 HP from her lay on hands pool on Drake.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2019)

*OOC:*


That sounds good to me. I agree about picking up people is an action. As far as Everret goes, the lizardfolk will probably capture him at this point - and that works fine. We are missing his player, right?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 12, 2019)

*GM:*  Still waiting on Bro P, @JustinCase


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 14, 2019)

Brother Pelegon is sure of it; he heard his wife's voice! Determined to find her, he flies through the nothingness that surrounds him towards where he thinks she must be, but silence reigns once more.

After a long while, he stops; his wings move slowly to keep him in place, creating small whirlwinds in the misty air. What now? Where is he?

Suddenly a great darkness erupts from him, hurting the aasimar both mentally and physically; he screams out, the pain impossible to endure...


And then, still screaming, he regains consciousness as some of the healing liquid lingers in his mouth, still working to close the worst of his injuries.

The pain is strong, but less so; the pain of many wounds that would have proved lethal if not for the healing potion administered to Pelegon by -- by who, really?

As soon as he opens his eyes, Perin moves away from him, shouting about water coming. What water?

Then he sees the huge wave moving down towards him, and Pelegon only realizes that he's running when he's almost at the camp...









*OOC:*


Not sure how far I can run after just regaining consciousness, but Brother Pelegon is getting the hell towards safety. 

Current HP: 9/27


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 14, 2019)

*GM:*  Bro P gains inspiration.     

Swithun and Perin manage to rescue Drake and all three of them rush up the hill to the camp.
Bro P rushes up the hill.
Surina rushes up the hill.
Drake remains unconscious.
Everett backs away from the two lizardfolk climbing up the hill and prepares a spell. *"Surrender or die,"* he shouts in Draconic.

L4 rushes up the embankment on the far side of the camp.
L2 and L3 rush Everett. When they get close enough, he unleashes an Ice Knife spell at them. L3 is unharmed by the initial attack but the ice breaks into shards that L3 dodges. L2 isn't as lucky.
Ranged spell attack at L3: 1d20+5 *12* 1d10 *6*
Dex save dc 13: 2#1d20+2 *11* *13* 2#2d6 *7* *8*
L3 bites at and swings his scimitar at Everett. Both manage to connect.
Bite and Scimitar strikes: 2#1d20+4 *20* *19* 1d6+2 *4* 1d8+2 *8*

Some of the villages made it across the expanse before the waters wash. A few of them pick up sticks and attack L3. Two of them manage to connect with strong blows to the lizardfolk's arm and back.
makeshift club attacks at L3: 4#1d20+1 *15* *4* *17* *5* 4#1d4+1 *4* *2* *4* *4*

In the camp proper, the villagers are talking about the waters. *"It will take a few hours for the waters to subside. The whole lizardfolk tribe will have us surrounded." "We can ford the waters in a moment or two once it settles into place." "Where's my mommy?" "Not everyone can swim." "What of the babies?"* Among the chatter, one of the villagers say, *"It is true. We should be able to swim across in a moment or two. They release these flow waters periodically."*

L2 hp 0/30
L3 hp 2/30
L4 hp 2/30

Bro P 9 hp
Swithun 21/35
Everett 5/17
Surina 11/38
Perin undamaged
Drake 0 hp good 1/3 bad 1/3 death saves


----------



## tglassy (Nov 14, 2019)

Since I know this is coming. 

Drake Death Save: 1D20 = [6] = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2019)

*"Someone take care of this man,"* ordered Swithun while lying Drake on the ground. He looked about for some way that they might install a bridge, or a raft, for the weaker of the prisoners. He began to tear apart the slave-huts.









*OOC:*


Someone use a potion on Drake, I think we still have some, but I don't think _I_ do.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 14, 2019)

*GM:*  Give me an Int check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2019)

*OOC:*


Swithun is not too clever... Int Check: 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16 ... but apparently knows what he's doing here.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 15, 2019)

*GM:*  It would take as long as they are saying for the water to recede to build an actually bridge like structure. But these huts can probably be turned into some kind of guide rope that people could hold on to and pull themselves through the water without fear of being swept away or, for those who cannot swim, drowning.     

As you start pulling the huts apart (and presumably explain your plans) the villagers start helping. Some of the women start weaving rope out of the thatch. Papoose-like garments are being made by some people to help carry children across.

While this is going on the water fully surrounds the mesa. The lizardfolk guard who took refuse in the camp drops his scimitar and surrenders. He is placed in one of the "kid" huts once it is emptied out. One of the women takes possession of the scimitar, obviously trained in its use.

Everett and the villagers across the river kill the last guard. Again, someone takes up his scimitar.

        *GM:*  I think I'm going to make a skill challenge out of this. Everyone can contribute a unique skill to solving the issue of getting over 100 people off an island before reinforcements from the lizardfolk tribes secure the area. So, Swithun has contributed the Int (engineering) check for getting rope together. I assume you will eventually succeed. But too many failed skill rolls before enough successes will waste time. And time is the enemy here.

I assume Drake is revived with 2d4+2 hit points from a healing potion.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 15, 2019)

Drake Saving Throw: 1D20 = [8] = 8


Well...were they able to get me into a safe place and a potion down my throat within six seconds of the last round?  Cause otherwise....


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 15, 2019)

*GM:*  I did say Drake has hit points. Just roll the hit points.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 15, 2019)

*"Any more of those potions?"* Brother Pelegon yells after Perin as he rushes to Drake's side, catching a vial someone tosses to him and wasting no time in pouring its contents down Drake's throat.

*"Careful there, friend,"* the monk says softly to his fellow ex-prisoner. For a few moments, Pelegon drops the drunken act and shows himself completely sober and concerned for Drake, but then he gets up and once more swaggers towards where Swithun oversees the construction of the rope to get everyone across the water.

*"Whadda ye want me to do?"* he slurs.









*OOC:*


Now Drake is definitely back on hit points.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 15, 2019)

Drake Healing Potion: 2D4+4 = [4, 4]+4 = 12


Drake woke sputtering.  "What'd I miss?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2019)

*"We are building a floating bridge of logs lashed together."* grunted Swithun, *"You will not walk on it; You will stay upcurrent and use it to stop yourself from being washed down. There will be loops to hold.. We must leave soon."*


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 15, 2019)

Brother Pelegon nods, then swallows a burp before asking, *"Shall I take one end of the bridge across the water?"*









*OOC:*


I will attempt swimming at first, but if that doesn't work I've got my aasimar wings as a backup plan.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 15, 2019)

“I can mend things with my magic,” he said. “I use it in my performances to break and mend my quarterstaff. It could help?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 15, 2019)

*GM:*  Bro P can make a Strength (athletics) check to drag the bridge out into the water. Flying would still be a Strength check because the bridge is heavy and being dragged by the water. The DC would be higher flying for that reason. But, even if you fail the Swimming check, it just means it took you longer to cross the river of water then it would have if you succeeded. Also, I assume some of the villagers will be helping you with this and thus you do NOT have disadvantage on your roll.

Drake can make a Intelligence (arcana) check to see if he is able to cast mending quickly and accurately enough so that if/when the bridge actually separates, he stops it from actually separating so far that time must be spent fetching the separated ends.

Surina? Suggestions for something the halfling wolfrider Perin might do?

A charisma roll of some kind to keep people calm during the crossing is an idea. 

Adding other safety measures could help as well. (And I will suggest them if someone makes a really good Int check before the crossing starts, if you want help.)


----------



## tglassy (Nov 15, 2019)

Drake Arcana check: 1D20-1 = [3]-1 = 2


Nope.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 15, 2019)

Surina heard Swithun explain his plan. "Good thinking."  She checked quickly on Drake and Brother Pelegon and then began making her way among the former prisoners, calming the most panicked, encouraging them to gather in an orderly fashion.  She spoke calmly and warmly to them.









*OOC:*


persuasion check: 
Surina, persuasion: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
 (15 if it's just a straight CHA check instead of persuasion)
@tglassy and @JustinCase Surina probably has time to use healing hands on one of you, I'm thinking 5 HP worth, so she has some in reserve for later.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 18, 2019)

*GM:*  Among the party are 3 additional Healing Potions in case anyone wants to use one.     
Perin takes some time to count the villagers and whispers to the party there are about 150 men, women and children here.

Twenty or thirty men and woman, hale of health, get in the water with Bro P and Swithun to stretch the bridge across the water. It takes at least 10 excruciating minutes to get the bridge across the river and sufficiently stable for the weaker townsfolk to attempt the crossing. It is highsummer, but that water is freezing cold. Everett has a bonfire burning on the riverbank to help people get a little quick warmth after they get out of the water.

        *GM:*  Please decide if anyone is using the potions before I go any further with what happens next.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


Swithun will stay longest in the water, making sure that no one drowns, even if he has to swim up and down the line. (Horses swim pretty good, what with that big hollow boat-shaped chest.)


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 18, 2019)

Brother Pelegon gladly accepts some of the healing Surina can provide, but is eager to get the bridge across the water. 

Along with the villagers, the monk braves the freezing water. He is having a lot of trouble, however...









*OOC:*


@ArwensDaughter No more than 2 hp please; I can heal a bit myself. 

I say we save the potions for later, but that's just me.

Brother Pelegon athletics: 1D20 = [7] = 7
 Hmm...


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 18, 2019)

A reminder of hit point totals:

Bro P 9/27
Swithun 21/35
Everett 5/17
Surina 11/38
Perin undamaged
Drake 12/24


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 18, 2019)

*OOC:*


if it won't delay getting the former captives out of danger, Surina will use a healing potion.  But she wont prioritize her own health over saving the villagers.







Once the bridge is across the water, Surina wades in, holds it stead, and starts encouraging the villagers to go across.  The cold water felt refreshing, at least at first.








*OOC:*


As a Silver Dragonborn, Surina is resistant to cold damage.  So she will wait until all the villagers are safe before getting out.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 18, 2019)

*GM:*  There is plenty of time for people to drink potions without having any impact on the time to get the villagers to safety. Anyone who feels they need to take a potion should.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 22, 2019)

*GM:*  So no one is taking a potion?


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


In that case Brother Pelegon will certainly take one! 
Pelegon potion: 2D4+2 = [1, 4]+2 = 7
 
So now at 16/27 hp


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 22, 2019)

*OOC:*



2 HP to brother Pelegon from Lay on Hands, as requested.
I recounted, and Surina is at 6 HP, not 11.  She will also drink a potion 
Healing potion: 2D4+2 = [2, 2]+2 = 6
. 
So now at:

AC 18; HP 12/28;  Spells 3/3; LoH: 13/15;  CD 1/1


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 25, 2019)

*GM:*  Everett takes a healing potion: Healing potion: 2d4+2 *10*. He's at 15/17.

Okay, tomorrow or Wednesday I'll move the narrative forward in case anyone needs to do anything else before that happens.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 27, 2019)

Everett says, *"We can't wait. We need to leave now. There's no way we can travel with all these people stealthily."* He continues, *"I'm tapped out on major spells so I'm of no use trying to stop the Lizardfolk from following us. I'll lead the villagers out. You guys keep the stragglers from being recaptured. And try to slow down anyone coming after us."* He starts to lead them toward human civilization as soon as the majority of them are on shore. 

As the last few stragglers are pulled up on shore, someone spots a couple rafts being poled by lizardfolk guards coming down the river. (There are just entering the last map at A45.) They are still too far away to throw their spears at anyone but they are travelling with the current.

        *GM:*  I'm not going to make a map as I assume you will want to slip into the more wooded parts of the swamp rather confront them in the open. You initially see two flat bottomed boats approaching, the second one is about a minute behind the first. One of the villagers says they've seen four or five of those boats once and they can fit 3-5 warriors each.

Anyone who wants to know how many potential warriors are coming your way, make a Perception check. Anyone exclusively helping the stragglers get out of there, make an Athletics check. Successes on this check indicates how much further away from the lizardfolk you end up before you have to engage them straight up.

Anyone can read this:



Spoiler: FYI on the river crossing skill challenge



There was one failure and thus the guards are here to see you disappear into the woods. Had there been a second failure, there would have been 30 people still crossing the stream at this point.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2019)

Swithun ran up and down the line of stragglers, encouraging both rear and van to move as quickly as possible. When he returned to the rear, he rose up on his hind legs to look for pursuing lizardfolk.









*OOC:*


I can't seem to copy/paste my roll on my phone. RollID: 231888 (21 perception). I will come edit this with the roll when I get on a computer.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Nov 29, 2019)

Surina joined Swithun in helping the stragglers; she scooped up one of the slowest moving children, and offered and arm to a struggling adult.









*OOC:*



Surina, strength check: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2019)

Brother Pelegon stands on the shore, ushering the last people onwards.

*"Hold my jug,"* he says without looking at who takes it, helps a young boy out on the shore, then realizes an even younger girl is taking off with his liquor. 

*"Ey, come back,"* he yells, going after the girl, startling her and making her run back to the water to one of the older stragglers getting onto dry land. Pelegon sloshes behind, but the water makes the slope slippery and the aasimar falls facedown into the water...









*OOC:*


Natural 1 on my Athletics check... 

Brother Pelegon athletics: 1D20 = [1] = 1


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 6, 2019)

Swithun can tell there are five lizardfolk who will be attacking in under a minute. There are also another dozen or so about a minute behind them.

Bro P and the girl fall into the river and are washed downstream about 200 feet before they can get back to shore. The girl, once she hits the water, stops fleeing from the monk and clings to him as they crawl back on shore. None of the lizardfolk seem to know Bro P and the girl are separated from the villagers. (Only Swithun noticed them finally getting to shore.)

Surina sees Bro P and the girl swept away and (I assume) feels the greater good is staying with the larger group of escapees. She helps stragglers stay one step ahead of the chasing warriors.

Drake is with those in the rear, I suppose.

Everett and Perin are deeper into the swamp with the head and middle of the pack of villagers respectively.

Several villagers are in the rear with Swithun and Surina, wielding scimitars in the face of the lizardfolk warriors. One of them ran after Bro P and the girl and even Swithun loses sight of him. One of the others says something about that being the girls uncle.

        *GM:*  Initiative. 

At the moment, you are still fleeing and looking for a good place to make a stand. There isn't really anywhere but you're hoping to stumble over one.

Bro P is off map, but he will see combat so roll initiative too, JC.

I'll post a map once we have an initiative order. I'm leaving Perin and Everett out of this combat. They are 5-6 rounds away when combat starts plus the time for them to find out there is combat adds another 2-3 rounds.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 7, 2019)

As the threat approached, Swithun was busy organising the villagers into a solid rear-guard of volunteers who would risk their lives to allow the others to escape to safety.









*OOC:*


Swithun's 
Init: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 7, 2019)

Brother Pelegon is startled as the girl suddenly clings to him as they both struggle to get out of the water, but eventually they succeed. 

The monk looks around. They’ve drifted off quite a bit, and Pelegon is sure lizardfolk raiders must be on the prowl. They’d best get back to the others. 

He motions for the girl to be quiet as the aasimar decides on the best course of action. 









*OOC:*


I think CoyoteCode doesn’t like me anymore. That’s the third natural 1 in a row (for different games)... 

Initiative Brother Pelegon: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Dec 7, 2019)

Surina sees the lizardfolk arriving.  Setting, the child she was carrying down, she offers a quick prayer to the Family:  asking Paleintar to speed the feet of the fleeing villagers, to Torayana to slow the current to bedevil the lizardfolk, and to Essembri to strengthen her as she sought justice for the villages. 









*OOC:*



Surina, initiative: 1D20 = [18] = 18


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 8, 2019)

*GM:*  waiting on @tglassy


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 27, 2019)

*GM:*  Some wrap up.     

The lizardfolk are slow to respond to the villagers' escape. By the time the trailing party members stop a handful of additional lizardfolk, the main group of villagers is a mile from the prison camp. By midmorning, the troop is leaving the swamp. Around that time, Brother P and the girl he chased after join the group. The girl cannot stop talking about how the injured monk fought off a pair of lizardfolk with her help.

A handful of lizardfolk from the friendly village are waiting for you at the edge of the swamp. They have food rations and well wishes as you begin the trek back to human lands. By nightfall, the ghost town of Leed's Landing is in sight and a small army is pulling to town from the other direction.

Everett meets his father, leading a large hunting party, at the church in town and they discuss what has been going on. Some of the party are reunited with former allies who have come with the army to rescue anyone else from the lizardfolk. 

Stragglers have been flowing into Bit from Leed's Landing and East End telling of the incursions from the swamp. Everett's father decides to leave this force here to guard against further incursion. And regroup in Bit to build up a larger army for a true campaign against the forces of Ariamhodary. It takes a while but Everett and the party eventually get his father to understand that not all of the lizardfolk of the swamp participated in the incursion.

The villagers tell of finding platinum in the mines they were digging as well as, rumor has it, mithral. There is also talk of a large underground cave with a temple that they had to stay away from but that the lizardfolk would sometimes visit in groups of exactly three.

In Bit, the party are hailed as heroes. With the midsummer festival at an end, the city was somewhat sombre in tone. People died and a lot of people are displaced. Leed's Landing and East End are abandoned for now. There is worry about a lean winter with the amount of farms affected.

Time passes. Everett is not as available to you as he is now taking his government duties very seriously. His cousin's family live in the main Tillerson house now.

        *GM:*  When we restart this it will be at 4th level. It will be getting closer to winter. And the state of the area will be explained then. Not sure when I'll restart. But certainly within a month or two.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 2, 2020)

*BOOK 2 BEGINS*​
You led the villagers out of the swamp and into the bustling army base that Leed's Crossing has become. A few of you recognized innkeeper Kendrel and mayor Jurad from the last time you were here. Everett's father was leading the army and your reconnaissance leads him to believe his force is insufficient. He must return to Bit and muster a larger force. Some of the rescued villagers signed up for army duty and revenge immediately. Others were taken to Bit which can handle the influx of refugees better than the outlying villages.

Accompanied by Everett's father, you trekked back to Bit with a group of 200+ displaced persons.

Though the high summer festival was over by a couple weeks, the town of Bit still celebrated the heroes of the swamp's return. Everett, Perin, Swithun, Surina, Brother P, Drake, and Fitz all were given a heroes welcome. Several bard's already had songs about the liberators of Leed's Crossing. At the Tillerson estate, some of the group were reunited with Zadolix, Keth, and Valdral.

Over the course of a few weeks, the Tillersons and Greygours conscripted a larger force and head off into the swamp. Everett accompanied them (perhaps some of you did too). When they got to Ss'slass, the village of friendly Lizardfolk, they are greated with friendship and are told Ariamhodary's forces have retreated deeper into the swamp. The army reaches the abandoned mining camp a day later. At Everett's suggestion, a trench is dug from the pit to the water's edge so the water's of the swamp can fill the mine, rendering it more difficult to make use of.

The army returned to Leed's Crossing by mid-Adan, dispersing temporarily for the autumn harvest. By mid-Palient, the army in Leed's Crossing remained ready for any incursions, though, at this point it is assumed nothing will happen as winter approaches.

East End is a ghost town. And Leed's Crossing is nothing but an army outpost. The farms around these towns are mostly barren. Bareback has taken in dozens of family from East End, but their new farms won't be productive this season. Food prices are rising in Bit and food trade on Empire Bay has increased as word of crop shortage in Bit gets around. Elves of the Groaning Forest and even some Centaur traders from the plains have been trading food to the northern and western villages.

Bit is quiet once again. It is the seventh day of Toraya and plans for the upcoming Winter Festival are subdued this year. Some of your old friends have drifted away again. And during the interim, new friends have been made. (New PCs can explain how they made themselves useful.) The Tillersons have set any of you who want it with small residences in the Market Downs district. Two room flats above shops or separate three room houses whichever you prefer. Everett use to visit often but he finds he does not have the time as much any more. (His father discovered he wasn't just a drunk carouser and has put him to work.)

Rumors (DC 5 type stuff)

Increased encounters with elves of the Groaning Forest have made people say various things:

They being too generous. They need something.
They ask funny questions about farming, why are they suddenly interested in farming?
Heard a few of them were down by the docks watching what goes on there.

Ariamhodary's fate is the source of many a rumor:

His people turned on him and he's dead somewhere in the swamp.
He was an avatar of Serter, The Star Walker, looking for a fallen star deep in the swamp.

Raina Rillstone, granddaughter of the old man, was found dead a few days ago. No can confirm this.

Eliana Puth'Sayol has disappeared. Rumor is she ran away rather than marry a nobleman in Cade-Crable.

An update to the Bit "local area" map:


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 2, 2020)

It's been two weeks since the fall harvest festival. Things are quiet again. Food prices are a bit elevated. The heroes have dispersed somewhat. Everett is hard to find these days. Some of you can still be found in Bit. Lately you have probably been hanging out in the market district where some of you now have permanent places to live.

The Heroes of Leed's Landing can cross the Market Bridge for free these days.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 2, 2020)

Theremin has been in bit for only a few days. After having visited his distant relatives in the groaning forest, he had decided to pay hommage, and seek a free and comfortable roof at his even more distant relatives the Tillerson. He found that without being accompanied by his great great great grandmother, the reception was less than warm. Still, he was highborn, and offered shelter as is custom.

That first dinner with the Tollersons, he heard stories of the heroes of Leeds Crossing, and he could not believe his friend and former travel companion Swithun was involved.

During the day, he set out to the market, trying to find his old pal.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 3, 2020)

*"Don't you have, I don't know, lessons?"* a clearly hungover Brother Pelegon mutters as the monk is being dragged through the streets by a girl no more than ten years old. He uses one arm to shield his eyes from the bright morning sun while his other arm is pulled by Tifi the farmer's daughter.

His angelic guide Zabobiel was so proud when Pelegon saved her from the flooding river and the marauding lizardfolk! Finally something the aasimar did that was altruistic again, rather than wallowing in selfpity as a drunken hermit outside town. But as time passed, Zabobiel had become restless, demanding Pelegon take action again to ensure the light would reach more people around him, and the monk rarely had a good night's sleep without his guide bothering him in his dreams.

And he never quit drinking. Sure, liberating Tifi and the other people from the prison camp felt good - even more so now that he knew what it was like, having been freed only days before by the others now proclaimed heroes - but there was still the painful loss of his wife. And when he had been beaten down and moved in the space between life and death, light and darkness, had he heard her voice?

He had no answers. Neither did the drink, but at least it ensured a mostly dream-free and quiet sleep. That is, until Tifi had discovered where he stayed and often woke him up far too early in the morning...

*"Morning,"* he mutters to the merchants and passersby that recognize Pelegon as the girl and the monk pass them by, until Tifi stops before one of the market stalls. Various jars and potions containing everyday spices, grains, salves and other useful stuff are neatly arranged, and at the far end a few painted stones are shown. Tifi points to one small slab of stone in particular, jumping up and down with excitement.

*"There! That's us! That's us!"*

Despite his headache, Brother Pelegon is intrigued and takes the stone in his hands to take a better look. Upon the simple flat stone, probably found on the bank of the river, a scene is painted in basic colors of a courageous looking man in monk's robes, protecting a blond little girl from a reptilian monstrosity and a massive tidal wave.

*"Hey, that's us!"* the monk echoes Tifi's words with a smile, and he tosses a few coins to the merchant to buy it for the girl.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 3, 2020)

Chainmail clinking, warhammer across the top of his pack, shield tied to the pack as well, his bald head covered with a sweat-stained canvas scarf showing part of some sort of blazon, the halfling trudges to the edge of the market. He pauses, stretches his back, flexes his shoulders, lifts each foot in turn to wiggle his hairy toes.

"There! That's us! That's us!" shouts a girl, pointing at a slab of stone displayed in a market stall. Her companion looks a bit weary, but he reaches for the stone.

And Klebba Martindale trudges on, looking for a place to sit down and get a bite to eat and flagon of something for his weary muscles and parched throat....


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 3, 2020)

Swithun had been all over the place in the months that followed the Lizardfolk trouble. He had, for a time,  advised Everett and his father with the army. He had trained and sparred with Surina in his free time. They had also spent time discussing matters of politics and philosophy. He tended to listen more than he spoke, for he knew that he was not as witty or clever as others he had met in his travels.

One day, he was working his way through the crowded market. He had been thinking about returning home, or perhaps looking in to rumors he had heard regarding the Groaning Forest, when he saw a man coming toward him who he knew matched the traits of both wittiness and cleverness.

*"Theramin!"* he called, and he bowed his tall human-looking half low, *"It is good to see you, my friend."*


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2020)

Winter selects another stone from the river bank and drops it into her sling. Focusing the days frustration into the action, she spins the sling. Twice. Twice she has recommended putting together a party to hunt, or at least find, Ariamhodary. The first time, well things were pretty confused. Winter can kind of understand their reluctance to assign forces to a hunting party. 

But now, now the situation has stabilised. Winter is sure that they could put together a party to do the job. Perrin, herself, a couple of the local hunters seem fairly handy, a couple of lizard warriors as guides off the top of her head. _Six would be enough._ Winter was convinced that the rumours she had heard would be enough to persuade the those running the army ...

Winter releases the rock at rock on the other side of the river. It bounces off taking a chunk of moss with it. _If I was using my bow, you would be dead by now Mister Rock._ Still, the sling is a handy back up. After her axes of course, and her knives. _Has a better range however. And - _Winter wraps the sling around her thick braid - _easier to conceal._  Gathering up her bow, Winter heads to the market.

Winter moves through the market, picking up a few supplies for her wallet. She purchases an apple as well, to eat as she goes.



JustinCase said:


> *"There! That's us! That's us!"*




Winter turns and heads in the direction of Tifi and Brother Pelegon. Brother Pelegon is purchasing something from the stall, and whatever it is, Tifi seems immensely pleased. 

*"Morning Tifi",* Winter says. *"Brother Pelegon. 

"A bit early for you isn't it?"* Winter gives Pelegon an appraising look. Hard to tell if he has just crawled out of bed, or yet to make it to one. *"Or is it late?"* she adds, with a tight smile.

Turning to Tifi, Winter asks, *"What have you got there. It looks like a rock."*


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 5, 2020)

_Huh_, Klebba thinks,_ a centaur. There's something I don't see everyday_.

As Klebba walks on, he passes the centaur and then an elf, both of whom appear to be converging on the stall attracting the attention of the girl and the haggard-looking fellow.

"Theramin!" the centaur calls.

A faint aroma, crisp and sweet, catches Klebba's attention as he passes the elf.

_Apples?_

Klebba turns on his heel, following after the elf, who meets the centaur, the girl, and the human at the stall. Klebba waits for a pause in the exchanged pleasantries before speaking.

"Excuse me," he says to the elf, "but do you have apples? But pardon me. My manners. I'm Klebba. Klebba Martindale."

The halfling stands a bit taller and grins, looking up at those gathered around the stall.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2020)

Mark Chance said:


> "Excuse me," he says to the elf, "but do you have apples? But pardon me. My manners. I'm Klebba. Klebba Martindale."




Winter turns to the halfling. He looks like a soldier, but Winter hasn't seen him before. Perhaps he is new to Bit.

*"Hello Klebba. I'm Winter. This is Tifi, and Brother Pelegon,*" indicating each in turn with a nod of her head.

*"I have an apple. But this stall sells rocks. With pictures on them. The apple stall is over there. You can however,"* Winter reaches into her wallet an pulls out another apple, *"have this one. I have a couple."*

Winter tosses the new apple to Klebba.

*"Are you new to Bit?"*









*OOC:*


 I think that there are two meetings happening at the moment: 1. Winter (wood elf ranger), Tifi (child) and Pelegon (human monk), and 2. Swithun (centaur warrior) and Theramin (human bard). They are both happening in the market, but in different locations.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 6, 2020)

“My dear friend Swithun! How fortune and the gods bless me!” There in approaches his friend and hives him a heartfelt hug. “I hear you have been busy and made yourself a great name! Come, the ales’s on me. Tell me the stories of your adventures so I may write a song worthy of you! Oh, and form what I heard, you weren’t alone, you have to introduce me to your friends!”









*OOC:*


my attempt to merge the 2 meetings ;-)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Swithun nodded to Theramin and led the way toward a good ale vendor. It surprised him not at all to spot Pelegon standing, only two stalls down, from one. The monk was speaking to some strangers and had his orphan girl in tow, so Swithun did not immediately interrupt. 

He turned to Theramin and said, *"Here is one of my companions now. I will introduce you."*


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 6, 2020)

So many things happening at once is a bit much for the hungover Brother Pelegon, and the haggard-looking aasimar just stands there, silently swaing on his feet.

Until someone mentions ale.

*"Good day, my friend!"* the monk says with a big smile as he approaches the young man who uttered the words.

*"I hear you're buying people drinks, and I can already tell that'll make us good friends!"*

When Tifi pulls on his sleeve, Pelegon reacts a bit agitated.

*"What? Just one drink won't kill me."*









*OOC:*


Merging the two meetings makes sense. Maybe the market isn't so big? Let's just take it from there. 

Edit: Ha! Fitz just beat me to it, but we had the same idea.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 6, 2020)

*GM:*  The market is actually pretty big. But that doesn't matter.
Shout outs to: @TallIan, @ArwensDaughter, @Charlotte of Oz


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 6, 2020)

*OOC:*


The market might be pretty big, but I doubt it would be too hard to spot Swithun wandering through it. He might not be large size game-wise, but I feel that Swithun's head sticks up above the crowd. Plus people don't tend to want to bump into him, so they give him an unnatural (for a market) amount of room to walk around in.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 6, 2020)

> *"I have an apple. But this stall sells rocks. With pictures on them. The apple stall is over there. You can however,"* Winter reaches into her wallet an pulls out another apple, *"have this one. I have a couple."*
> 
> Winter tosses the new apple to Klebba.
> 
> *"Are you new to Bit?"*




Klebba catches the apple and chomps a hearty bite from it, chewing a few times before shifting the hunks of apple into a cheek. He speaks around the food in his mouth.

"Have just arrived in Bit," he says, then chews some more and swallows. "Walked in from Cade-Crable, and my feet are killing me." He chuckles and downs another bite apple. "Thank you, Winter. I was nearly famished."

He listens to the group talk, to other introductions.

_Is it rude to ask for a ride?_ he wonders, staring up at the centaur.

"If we're buying drinks," Klebba says, "I can chip in for a round."


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 6, 2020)

Having spent some time in prayer at the church complex, Surina strolled through the market, her silver scales shimmering in the sun. WIth the influx of refugees in Bit, her family had opened a wine stall in the market, in addition to selling directly to inns and taverns. If she remembered correctly, cousin Gaela should be working today, and it would be good to catch up with him. 

As she wended her way through the market, she saw Swithun and decided to head his way. When she got closer, she saw a swaying brother Pelegon as well, and she sighed. When was he ever going to get his act together? How could someone with the divine spark behave so...irresponsibly? He had his moments, but....She shook her head as if to clear it. 

“Ho Swithun! Brother Pelegon” she says when she nears them. Only then does she see the halfling standing with them. “Klebba? Is that you? What are you doing here?”


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2020)

Mark Chance said:


> "Have just arrived in Bit," he says, then chews some more and swallows. "Walked in from Cade-Crable, and my feet are killing me." He chuckles and downs another bite apple. "Thank you, Winter. I was nearly famished."




"You are welcome. And welcome. 

"You should rest your feet in the river. There are a few good places to do so a little up river from the market."

Winter greets the newcomers and introduces herself to those she has not met before, which is pretty much everyone. Although, she knows of Swithun by reputation, and recognises Surina from around town. 

Winter has no interest in visiting the tavern at this hour of the morning. She is about to excuse herself when ...



JustinCase said:


> ... "I hear you're buying people drinks, and I can already tell that'll make us good friends!"
> 
> When Tifi pulls on his sleeve, Pelegon reacts a bit agitated.
> 
> "What? Just one drink won't kill me."




Winter frowns. _Honestly. Someone needs to slap some sense into the man. _

Winter is pretty sure that Tifi is old enough to wonder around town without an adult. But sometimes it is hard to tell with humans.

"I can take you home if you like, Tifi. Or somewhere else if ... um, you want to go somewhere else," Winter concludes awkwardly. 









*OOC:*


Yes, nicely brought together. And now I am spitting the party.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 7, 2020)

> "You should rest your feet in the river. There are a few good places to do so a little up river from the market," Winter says.




Klebba bows, chewing another mouthful of apple.



> “Ho Swithun! Brother Pelegon” Surina says when she nears them. Only then does she see the halfling standing with them. “Klebba? Is that you? What are you doing here?”




The halfling grins hugely. "Ye gods curl my toe hairs!" He walks forward, arms held up in a pugilist's stance, and throws a couple of playful jabs at Surina. "I'd heard rumors my old student was in the vicinity, but to find her so quickly! I say, Winter's idea is grand about cooling my feet in the river. What say we make a picnic out of it? Victuals and maybe a keg, fishing rods, if we can get them? It could be a grand old time!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 8, 2020)

Swithun thought Klebba's idea of ale, a meal, and socialization down by the river was a grand plan, and he offered to carry the keg. The gathered individuals appeared to have some crossover of acquaintance, and a variety of skills and knowledge. Perhaps the perfect group to form a small company to follow-up on some of the loose threads that the army had failed to sew up as peace had returned to the area. This would be a good opportunity to bond and to get a sense of one-another.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2020)

Mark Chance said:


> I say, Winter's idea is grand about cooling my feet in the river. What say we make a picnic out of it? Victuals and maybe a keg, fishing rods, if we can get them? It could be a grand old time!"




_That. Was. Unexpected._

Winter shakes off her surprise and to her surprise, finds herself saying, "I have nothing pressing to do. It is a beautiful day, and lunch approaches. It sounds like a good idea to me."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 8, 2020)

“Terrific! Fresh air, good company and...” Theremin waits a couple of seconds for suspense, grabs his lute “and lively music!”. He starts playing a lively tune to set the mood.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 8, 2020)

*”And a tasty beverage or two,”* Brother Pelegon adds with a smile. Tifi looks up at him with fire in her young eyes, and the monk is obviously taken aback. 

*”The first one will be water, I’m sure. And your second, too.”*

This seems to please the girl for a moment, so Pelegon turns to the others. 

*”Can she come along?”* he asks, not even bothering to check if _he_ is invited...


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 8, 2020)

*GM:*  Of note, all food and livestock prices (and standard of living averages) in the PHB should be increased by 25% because of the food issue. Using the trade goods table, assume food and livestock on that list refers to 12 oz instead on 1 lb of the good. The half keg someone wanted to bring to this picnic will cost 3 gp and serves 60 pints.

The "nice place on the river" will be somewhere on the north shore of the Leed River east of the High Gardens district. About a 20 minute walk from The Square.     
This growing merry band of acquaintances gathers food and drink and a few mugs and wanders to a bend in the river with a gentle slope right into the water. Someone produces a blanket and spreads it out on the ground.

Tifi skips the whole way there and dances to Theremin's lute playing.


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2020)

Winter picks up some supplies on the way through the market. At the river, while someone sets up a camp fire, Winter forages around the area. Picking are a little slim given the proximity to town, but fresh. 

Having added what she can to see to lunch, Winter kick off her boots and wades into the river to relax on a rock, cool her feet in the river and listen to Swithun playing the lute. All the while keeping one eye on the dragonflies as they flit around the riverbanks.

*"So, Klebba, Theramin. What brings you to Bit?"*



Spoiler: OOC



Went with meal prices for simplicity. Comfortable meals per day cost 5sp, so guessing about 3sp for a single decent meal. Prices are elevated, but we are buying from the market, not a tavern, so I figure that cancels out. Double that to cover for Tifi makes 6sp. Round up to a 1gp to stock up her own supplies. Hopefully, along with some berries etc, perhaps a few fish, maybe a bird or rabbit, it should be enough. Let me know.





Spoiler: JC



Winter seems to have become a little protective (possessive?) of Tifi. While Winter is trying to respect the child's affection for BP, Winter has her concerns about the Brother's ability to look after a child. Feel free to tell Winter to back off.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 9, 2020)

*GM:*  Winter, perception check


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


Perception: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2020)

> *"So, Klebba, Theramin. What brings you to Bit?"*




Klebba skips a stone on the river. "One, two, three, four...! Ha! I just can't get past four." The halfling takes another gulp of ale. "Brings me to Bit? Well, honestly, I just tired of being in one place. I'd been in Cade-Crable too long, I think. I'd heard through the rumor mill that Surina was in this area, so I figured, why not travel a bit to Bit and maybe bump into an old student? And what of you? Why Bit?"

The halfling turns his back to the river, standing ankle deep in the water.

"Say, Theramin, do you know _Now Goes the Moon O'er the Wood_?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 9, 2020)

Swithun laughed when Theramin finished a song and threw in a witty quip. It was a sound that Surina and Pelegon had never heard before, despite weeks of travelling with him. It was a deep heaving sound that squeaked at the end of each breath. At first everyone tried to control their own laughter, lest they be seen as laughing at the intimidating Centaur, rather than with him, but Tifi pointed and laughed saying, *"He squeaks!"*

For a moment, everyone was silent and then Swithun let out an even louder laugh of deep honking (followed by high-pitched squeaking) and everyone joined in.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 9, 2020)

Brother Pelegon gulps down two fills of water before grabbing an ale, but he only takes small sips, taking his time. 

*”Lots of people go to Bit in order to get away from their old lives,”* the monk observes, more seriously than usual. 

*”But it seems fate doesn’t let one get away with that so easily.”*

He smiles, his white teeth contrasting with his unshaven face, and seems a bit embarrassed to give this little bit of insight into his own life. Taking another sip, he looks at Tifi with warmth in his gaze. 

*”Sometimes fate sends slavers and a young girl in order to get you back on track, even after you decided to leave it all behind.”*

The aasimar never takes his eyes off the girl as he mutters, *”Yes, I know you did, Bob.”*

Then when the centaur starts singing, his usual carefree expression returns and Brother Pelegon laughs harder than most. 









*OOC:*


Only seconds between our posts! So I edited in a reaction to Swithun. 



doghead said:


> Spoiler: JC
> 
> 
> 
> Winter seems to have become a little protective (possessive?) of Tifi. While Winter is trying to respect the child's affection for BP, Winter has her concerns about the Brother's ability to look after a child. Feel free to tell Winter to back off.



Absolutely fair, and Pelegon hasn’t given much signs of being a responsible adult so far. Intentionally, of course.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 9, 2020)

*GM:*  Winter, nothing special.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 10, 2020)

*Market Downs*

Anna studied the thing in her hands, as she sat at the open stall restaurant. It was described as "saurian on a stick" and was, in fact, exactly that; a small lizard spitroasted on a small stick. It was still warm from the cooking fire, a little juice running down the stick.

It was her first time eating saurian on a stick, and her first time at this restaurant, and she told herself: be open to new experiences. And so, she nibbled on it a little.

Her eyes widened and she fumbled for the glass of milk - not water, they insisted, but milk - and immediately took a sip to neutralized the spices. This particular lizard had natural defenses in that biting into one would apparently be too distasteful for many of its natural predators; cooks had solved the problem by diluting it just enough to give it a kick, a kick that she was very much not used to.

After she quaffed her drink, she adjusted her glasses. She was a young woman, with brown hair and brown eyes, carrying a sizable backpack and cloak with her, hallmarks of a scholar if not a mage. The cook laughed at her reaction. *"Some kick, no?"

"Yef - "* She paused, took another sip, and tried again. *"Yes. Some kick. Now, I had a question: can you tell me where to find Sira Olin?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 10, 2020)

"The wizard? He has a tower over in the gardens. You can't miss it. Head toward the cathedral and then head east to the garden bridge into the gardens. You'll see the tower to the south as you approach the bridge. Turn south past the bridge and it be about 10 minutes walk from there. 'ts a lovely tower. One of the few in Bit. Now, see that's where he lived. But no one's seen Master Olin in months. Maybe someone in gardens know more 'n me."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2020)

“As far as I am concerned, this is an open party, and beautiful ladies are more than welcome!” Theremin says with his charming smile. He managed to elegantly add the line to the song he was singing, and goes on with the rest of the song.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 10, 2020)

Somewhat to her surprise, Surina readily agrees to the idea of a picnic. “Ale is good, but nothing beats a good wine,” she says. “I’ll meet you there.” She hurries to her family’s stall, buys a couple of skins of wine and heads to the bank. She finds herself relaxing as she watches Klebba skip stones. She hadn’t realized until now how on edge she continued to feel. There was still unfinished business out in the swamp. And all the farmers and towns folks were still suffering away from home and struggling. Swithun’s laughter startled her: she jumped involuntarily at the sound. Oddly, though, it helped her relax a bit more. And was that water Brother Pelegon was drinking? Maybe he’s finding his way back to the light, she thought. “It is good to see you, Klebba. There are ways in which I miss my training. Things were simpler then. But I, and my companions are needed out here. There is much that is not right. We could use someone of your skills.”


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2020)

> "There is much that is not right. We could use someone of your skills.”




Klebba scratches his chin and nods. "There's much not right everywhere. It's like I taught you. Assess. Diagnose. Treat. What your assessment of what is wrong hereabouts?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2020)

Mark Chance said:


> ".... And what of you? Why Bit?"




"It was my time to Travel." Winter pauses for a moment before continuing.

"I was passing though Bit. I heard what was happening. I offered my service. I scouted for the army. They  ..." she starts, but pauses.

"They don't need my assistance now."



JustinCase said:


> ... The aasimar never takes his eyes off the girl as he mutters, *”Yes, I know you did, Bob.”*




_Bob? _It is not the first time Winter has heard Pelegon mutter something to this Bob. Winter decides that one day she is going ask. _But not now, this is not the time or place._



Mark Chance said:


> Klebba scratches his chin and nods. "There's much not right everywhere. It's like I taught you. Assess. Diagnose. Treat. What your assessment of what is wrong hereabouts?"




Winter did not intend to interject. Perhaps it was the wine that Surina had provided. But before she know Winter found herself saying "Ariamhodary. Or perhaps more accurately the lack of understanding and tolerance between those of the coast and the Lizard Folk which Ariamhodary exploited. Progress has been made, but Ariamhodary still remains a danger. And we know nothing about where he is, or what he is doing right now."


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 12, 2020)

Klebba says, "Ye gods, but that sounds...complicated. Less like patching a wound, and more like surgery with an ill-defined purpose. Who this 'Ariamhodary', and what danger does he pose?"


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 13, 2020)

*"Apart from kidnapping adults and children and forcing them to work in mines... probably something more sinister,"* Brother Pelegon replies seriously. 

The monk sits forward and focuses his cloudy white eyes on Klebba, which somehow gives the impression that he is having difficulty focusing on the halfling.

*"Some say he's dead, but even if he is, there's an evil force behind the recent incursions of lizard people that have allied with him. Something beyond mere mortal matters, I'm sure of it. I did not want to get caught up in this, but neither did anyone who was captured. And now someone needs to put an end to it."*

He leans forward even more, and appears about to say more, when a loud _*burp *_erupts from his mouth.

*"Sorry,"* the monk mutters with a smile, and he sits back, taking another small sip of his ale.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 13, 2020)

Swithun ignored the latter part of Pelegon's statement and commented on the former, *"Ariamhodary thought he was pleasing some petty deity. He has possibly been punished for failure, as rumours say. Unfortunately, it is just as possible that he has been rewarded for his near-success and is moving on to the second part of his nefarious plan. The army searched the swamp for him, but refused to go deep enough to be sure."*

He thought for a moment and continued, *"I had thought to return home and seek the aid of my people - but if you here would be willing to form a company, we could try again to find him. A small group would perhaps fare better."*


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> He thought for a moment and continued, *"I had thought to return home and seek the aid of my people - but if you here would be willing to form a company, we could try again to find him. A small group would perhaps fare better."*




"I have asked. But the army command is reluctant to send people deeper into the swamp.

"But perhaps if you ask, Swithun, with a group of volunteers behind you, the answer may be different.

"I am up for it."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 14, 2020)

Theremin slows his song, and interrupts it at an astute and appropriate moment. He then solemnly says to his friend “Swithun, if you need me to go, I’m with you”. He then leaps back into a song of worthy heroes braving the forces of evil.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 15, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "The wizard? He has a tower over in the gardens. You can't miss it. Head toward the cathedral and then head east to the garden bridge into the gardens. You'll see the tower to the south as you approach the bridge. Turn south past the bridge and it be about 10 minutes walk from there. 'ts a lovely tower. One of the few in Bit. Now, see that's where he lived. But no one's seen Master Olin in months. Maybe someone in gardens know more 'n me."




*"Thanks, you've been very helpful."* Anna paid for her food and got up, taking the lizard on a stick with her.

She made her way through the busy streets, one hand all but welded to her spellbook, taking the occasional very tiny nibble on the meat as she went. She all but screamed "newcomer," but seemed at least a little aware of that.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 17, 2020)

Tifi is by the water's edge. The river is wide and slow here. To anyone who will listen she complains that the water is too cold for swimming. (The air is barely 60 F (15 C) so getting out of the water wouldn't be great either.) She starts picking up little sticks and twigs and dropping them in the water. Then she runs down the shore to see which of them "wins".

Anna, as you cross the garden bridge, you can see the tower clearly several hundred yards to the south. To the north, you can see several groups of people sitting along the river enjoying a picnic.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2020)

"If we do this, we could well stir up a storm of trouble. It might pay to let the army know first. It might also pay to get a couple of the local lizard folk as guides ..."

Winter looks as if she is going to say more, but stops. She pushes herself to her feet and heads over to where Tifi is playing by the water to keep an eye on the girl.

_Old Widow Willow knows if the girl can even swim ..._


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 18, 2020)

Surina, who had been growing anxious as she watched Tifi play along the riverbank relaxed a bit as Winter walked toward the girl. “I don’t credit the rumors that Ariamhodry is dead. I am troubled the the religious fervor of his followers that we encountered. I think he will continue to pursue his evil schemes unless we put a stop to him.” I’ve heard rumors of late of missing people—seemingly isolated incidents, this time. They may be unrelated, but I wonder about them.”


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 18, 2020)

Klebba had been quiet, listening to each new comrade in turn.

"I cannot turn my heels to this menace," the halfling says. "If you need me, I am at your service."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 18, 2020)

Swithun was happy that everyone seemed interested. There were some good ideas that he would not have thought of on his own.

*"I will speak with Army command so that we do not - how is the words - 'step on anyone's toes'."* suggested Swithun while making a stomping motion with one of his front hooves.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 18, 2020)

> *"I will speak with Army command so that we do not - how is the words - 'step on anyone's toes'."* suggested Swithun while making a stomping motion with one of his front hooves.




Klebba tucks his toes, and says, "I'd like to go with you, Swithun. I don't what -- if any -- influence my military rank might have, but I doubt it would hurt."


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 18, 2020)

Brother Pelegon does not go after Tifi when she ventures so close to the water’s edge, although he does keep an eye on her. When Winter moves up to the girl, the monk lets his attention wander for a moment. 

*”Good idea on the lizard people guides. We can bring some of their drink, too. Good stuff!”* he says with a grin, looking for no particular reason at the shortest adult person around - the halfling Klebba. 

*”So when are we leaving? And which of you is gonna look after Tifi?”* he asks the others with an exaggerated wink.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 18, 2020)

*GM:*  Factoid: Talking to Army command means going to the Tillerson estate and talking to Everett's father. Swithun and Surina should have sufficient pull to get in to see him.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 19, 2020)

*"Hmmm." *Anna thinks for a minute, and decides her quest can wait for a small while; she decides to sit nearby where the picnics are, and people-watch for a bit, eating her cooling lizard-on-a-stick.

Should enough time pass that she feels it's time to resume her personal quest, she'll get back up and move towards the keep.


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> ... *And which of you is gonna look after Tifi?”* he asks the others with an exaggerated wink.




"Oh for the love of root and branch, she has a family," mutters Winter under her breath. _Doesn't she?_ Winter realises that she does not know. _I should find out._



Charlotte of Oz said:


> *"Hmmm." *Anna thinks for a minute, and decides her quest can wait for a small while; she decides to sit nearby where the picnics are, and people-watch for a bit, eating her cooling lizard-on-a-stick.




The solid tome welded to the young woman's non-greasy hand is a dead giveaway, Winter concludes. _Wizard. _The Iolanthe have their wielders of arcane magic, but none of them are wizards. None that Winter can recall, anyways. 

_Never trust a wizard,_ Tree Father Ulmus used to say. Probably still does. _But Ulmus is a crotchety old Tree Father at the best of times. _And besides, he just plain does not like outsiders. 

Winter doesn't recall seeing the wizard ... _assuming that she is a wizard_ ... around town previously.

"Hello." says Winter as Tifi's wandering takes them past the young woman. "I'm Snow. Join us if you wish," indicating the others with a sweep of the arm. "We are mostly new to town, and to each other."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 22, 2020)

*"Oh! Hello. I'm - "*

Anna paused as her familiar found their way out from her cloak, a small green frog that ribbited as fiercely at Winter as any frog could - which is to say, not very well.

*"Oh, hush. I'm Anna. This small green ball of attitude is Eleanor. Pleased to meet you. Who are you and your friends, and what are you up to?"*


----------



## doghead (Feb 22, 2020)

_I'm pretty sure I was speaking in Common. Perhaps she is a little slow. Or maybe hard of hearing. Most likely hard of hearing given that frog._

"I am Snow," says Winter, a little more deliberately this time. And making sure that she is speaking in Common.

"That's Tifi," indicating to the little girl nearby. "And back there," she continues, with a gesture towards the clearing nearby, "is um, the others. And we are are ... well, having a picnic."

Winter turns to Tifi. "Tifi, this is Anna and Eleanor. Eleanor is a frog. Would you like to help me introduce them to the others?"

And assuming an affirmative answer from Tifi, that's just what Winter does.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 22, 2020)

"Hello, Eleanor. May I hold her?" Tifi says.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2020)

Brother Pelegon mutters a greeting as he waves his drink halfheartedly at Anna, getting up from his spot and approaching the lady wizard with an unsteady swagger. Holding out his hand, the monk introduces himself as *"Brother Pelegon, pleased t'meetya,"* as he keeps an eye on Tifi and the frog.

*"The girl lost her parents, but she lives with her uncle. Good man, if a little rough around the edges. Works hard. Doesn't drink,"* he whispers to Winter with some distaste.









*OOC:*


I would've said she has no family, but that might mean someone indeed has to look out for Tifi, and that would mean someone (i.e. Pelegon) can't come along... So there's a convenient uncle.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 24, 2020)

ta Theremin approaches the newcomer and smiles in a flirtatious way. Without missing a beat he says while singing: “I am theremin, and love the the presence of lovely ladies”, and continues his song.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Feb 24, 2020)

Surina rolls her eyes and sighs at Theremin’s flirtation, but smiles warmly at the newcomer and offers her hand, “I’m Delmirev Surina; please call me Surina.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2020)

Swithun nodded to the newcomer. He had no idea what she might offer, but he was about to make a proposal, and there was no reason he could think of why she could not be included.

*"My friends, I propose this: I do not know all the reasons for the trouble in these parts, but it seems that it started with the King-Priest of the Lizardfolk known as Ariamhodary. He may be dead, or he may be hatching his next plot, or he may have a successor. I suggest that we, as a small group, venture into the swamp and find out which it is; I will secure the army's permission, and whatever support they will offer."*

He raised up on his hind legs and held up his spear, saying in his deep booming voice, *"Are you with me?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 24, 2020)

"Me!! I'll help beat him like Pel'gon." Tifi says. She adopts a drunken stance and starts shadow kicking/boxing the air while make cute "Hai" sounds.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2020)

*"I have no doubt."* said Swithun kindly.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2020)

*”Hey, that’s not, er,”* Brother Pelegon starts, then looks at what Tifi is doing. 

*”Is that what it looks like? I’ve got moves!”* the monk finishes with a broad smile that shows his surprisingly white and perfect teeth, and a loud bellowing laugh follows.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 25, 2020)

Theremin quiets down his singing and nods his approval. “I’m in!”


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 26, 2020)

Anna hands Eleanor delicately over to Tifi, letting the familiar contentedly ribbit, then addresses the others. She blushes, but only a little, at the flirtations of Theremin, and shakes those hands that're offered, smiling with some sympathy at Surina.

*"I'm Anna Arcana. I was actually here to visit a diviner, but you're telling me that there's troubles in these parts? I see."* She nibbled at the last of her cooled lizard-on-a-stick, then put the stick away. *"What sort of troubles? And would you need any help?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 26, 2020)

Tifi stops kicking the air and takes Eleanor gently.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 3, 2020)

The picnic continues for a while until it is interrupted by two guards in Tommilson livery approaching. "Are you Swithun? And Surina?" They ask the centaur and dragonborn. "Your presence is requested at the Tommilson estate in the morning for breakfast. We were told you may bring guests with you as the lord has a mission he wishes you to undertake."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 3, 2020)

Swithun bowed, agreeing to the request, and he turned to the group, *"It appears that our idea may have been anticipated. Perhaps they have new information for us as well."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 4, 2020)

Gesturing with her hand to refer to the gathered group, Surina nods to the guards "We will be there," then turning to those gathered "with your approval?"


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 5, 2020)

Brother Pelegon nods his approval, then turns to Tifi.

*"So I'll be away for a few days,"* he says with a serious tone before switching back to his familiar nonchalance. *"You'll be in charge of defending town. But with those moves, I have no doubt you'll defeat every opponent!"*

The monk exchanges a brief glance with Winter, letting her know that despite appearances, he takes protecting the girl seriously.

*"Maybe you can show Winter and me some of those fighting stances today, and we can let your uncle know he's very safe with you around."*

Pelegon is basically asking to have a few hours with the three of them to say goodbye, and inform her remaining family.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 8, 2020)

The guards nod. "I will tell them to expect a larger group." One of them says and they leave.

The sun lowers in the sky over the buildings of Bit. A chill rolls in from the Empire Sea to the west.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 8, 2020)

Anna talks with the others as they have a picnic. She's clearly socially awkward, and is trying - but not very well - to make small talk. She is, however, a good enough listener, and is quite eager to sample foods she's never tasted before.

She asks to accompany you all to the Lord's tomorrow, since she's interested in whatever mission might be at hand.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 8, 2020)

When Anna expressed an interest in their mission, Swithun nodded, *"You are welcome to join us. I would fill you in on our plans, but I suspect that they may well change after tomorrow's breakfast. Please feel most welcome to join us at the Tommilson Estate in the morning. We will discuss it further then."*


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2020)

"I will be there tomorrow."

Winter has her doubts as to whether Lords Tommilson plans will match their own. But for now she is just pleased that something is happening. Whatever it is. Unless it is stupid. In which case she will be less pleased.

_Humans can be very stupid at times._


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 9, 2020)

Noticing Anna is interested in trying new foods, Brother Pelegon senses an opportunity.

*" 'Ere, try this. Brewed by the best lizardfolk shaman from the camp where the decent ones live. Strong stuff, but I reckon you'll like it,"* he says as he offers her a crude jug filled with a strong and disgusting smelling grog. His eyes - which she can now see are pure white without visible pupils - cannot hide his misschievous glee.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 14, 2020)

The party breaks up slowly as the sun sets. Brother Pelegon walks Tifi back to her uncle's house where demonstrates her moves to her uncle. He thanks Bro P for looking after her.

Morning comes a bit overcast. Looks like it'll rain by noon. As you arrive at the Tommilson estate on Governor's Island, you variously mention Everett's name and are shown into a sitting room off the foyer. Some of the long time party members see Zadolix and Keth are here as are more recent PCs such as Valdral. Introductions are made

After some time, an elven woman in fine clothes enters the room. "Hello, I'm Lady Riaata. Thank you for coming at such short notice. If you would follow me."

She leads you out of the sitting room to a larger room with a long table with chairs. Breakfast is laid out on the table. She stands next to the chair to the right of the head chair. "Father will be here shortly. Please sit." A servant attempts to help her with her chair but she waves him off. 

        *GM:*  small talk with Riaata is possible before someone comes sit at the head of the table. Be nice to know if Anna has a hangover from last night. And whatever else people may have done on the way here this morning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Swithun was very happy to see his old friend Valdral. He spent most of his time speaking with him, finding out what he'd been up to. He nodded to Lady Riaata and was patient while the servants moved two chairs and a small end-table so that he could stand at the main table. It was a bit of an awkward fit, but he found a way to make it work.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 15, 2020)

Surina makes her way to Keth and Zadolix.  To Zadolix she says, "Good to see you, my height-challenged friend!  Are you keeping out of trouble?"  To Keth "Well met, brother-in-faith.  How have you served The Family since I last saw you?"


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 16, 2020)

Brother Pelegon feels a bit awkward in this fancy mansion, sitting in a comfortable chair eating fine breakfast.

*"No scarcity here,"* the monk mutters, but thinks better of making a scene. Perhaps his mood is better now that the familiar morning headache is strangly absent, but the aasimar is actually in good spirits and he hums a little tune under his breath as he enjoys his meal, listening to the conversations around him.

Instinctively gravitating more to the common people than the nobility, Brother Pelegon leans over as a servant refills his glass of water, and says to him, *"I'm Pelegon, nice to meet you. Didn't I see you last week at the tavern? Quite a singing voice you have, if I remember correctly."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 18, 2020)

Anna shows up with dark glasses and a pale expression. Eleanor ribbits supportively and she slowly turns her head, and whispers, *"don't do that."*

She makes her way to a seat, and quietly and motions for water, downing a glass in one gulp and then getting another. She carefully speaks to Brother Pelegon. *"What... exactly, was the recommended dosage of that... whatever it was."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 18, 2020)

Theremin is happy to exchange pleasantries with lady Riaata. He mentions his noble lineage, and discusses his his house is tied with hers.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 18, 2020)

Pelegon smiles broadly at Anna before replying. 

*”More’n you had, girl! There’s a fine line between drinking too much and drinking just enough to forget your troubles, and it looks like you were just a drink or two shy of that point...”*

The monk laughs heartily, then continues more softly, *”Water helps. So does a good meal.”*

He refills her water as soon as she empties her glass, then suggests the heartiest food on the table.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 19, 2020)

*"Good. Water is good. Food is good. If you could tell your heart to stop beating so loud I would appreciate it."* She tucks into the hearty food.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

Everett's father arrives and sits at the head of the table. "Where's Everett?" Lady Riatta asks. 

"He's indisposed." He says to her under his breath. "Good morning, good folk. I know some of you and I'm sure you all know one another. We can introduce ourselves after a brief discussion of why you were summoned here.

"There are a couple of outstanding problems related to our recent troubles that need the attention of a small group of unassuming folk such as yourselves. Actually, given the number of you here, we can probably tackle both problems at once, half of you doing one job, half doing the other.

"First, though no more important than the second job, there is the matter of Ariamhodary. The good lizardfolk of Ss'sslass have not been able to find any trace of the being. We need to know he will not be troubling us again in the future. A small group of huntsmen can probably search the swamp for signs of him better than an army can.

"Second, there are troubles brewing in the west. Some say hobs of Strife are looking to expand east if Bit is indeed weakened. The latest emissary from the centaur realms say they have their own problems and if Strife doesn't attack them directly, it would be hard to muster forces to help those of us in the east. We were hoping some stalwart heroes could either fix the problem the centaurs can't fix on their own or convince them to help stop Strife from trying to expand.

"So, there are the tasks that need seeing to urgently. Now, perhaps, you can introduce yourselves and we can see which of these tasks intrigue and suit which of you." He picks up his utensils and starts to eat, listening attentively.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 25, 2020)

“I am Theremin, simple travelling minstrel extraordinaire.” He says, with a bit of fanfare. Turning to Swithun he adds: “You’re the hero my friend, and I have your back, or your rump if you prefer!  So which of these tasks will it be?”.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 25, 2020)

Swithun pondered for a moment. He was expecting to take the whole group into the swamp, but it made sense for him to join any group that was likely to meet his people.

*"Are both these missions equally urgent?"* he asked.









*OOC:*


Are we really splitting into two groups?


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*GM:*  Half the people here are people no longer playing the game. The PCs actually still playing the game will all be taking the same mission. Those missing will take the other mission.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Gotcha. So we get to pick our mission. Makes sense. And the "Introductions" I assume are a roll-call or a "hands up if you're still in!"







When it was confirmed that both missions needed immediate attention, Swithun introduced himself, in case it was needed. He then turned to the group and said, *'I stand by everything that was said at our revelry by the river. I would like to find Ariamhodary, or his replacement. Unless I am absolutely needed with the Centaurs (though I am no diplomat), I intend to head to the swamp. Are you with me, or would you like to convince me otherwise?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*GM:*  Sadly, yes


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2020)

Winter spends the evening looking over her gear and preparing to move if necessary. 

At the house, she mostly keeps to herself. The sheer amount of clutter in the rooms makes her nervous. _Its easier to pass though a thicket without snagging anything than these rooms._

Winter takes a chair at a corner of the table, avails herself of a little breakfast, and waits to see what happens. _Hmm_. _The food is really very good._

"Thank you for breakfast Lady Rinata. The food is really very good."



jmucchiello said:


> "So, there are the tasks that need seeing to urgently. Now, perhaps, you can introduce yourselves and we can see which of these tasks intrigue and suit which of you." He picks up his utensils and starts to eat, listening attentively.




"I am _Injasarielsha'thé lo-Rohinja_ of the _Iolanthe_, although most people call me _Sariel_, or Winter. Or Morning. Sometimes Frost.

"I have previously argued for stalking Lord Ariamhodary. But I will assist in either endeavour. Swamps, to be honest, are not really my thing. 

"Unless there are dragons."


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 26, 2020)

*"Brother Pelegon,"* the monk introduces himself, and he adds, *"I liked your son. Stubborn. Good lad."*

The aasimar takes the servant that brought the food aside to ask for a glass of wine before continuing. Exchanging a look with both Winter and Swithun, Pelegon continues with conviction and remarkable clarity, *"Finding Ariamhodary is what I feel is best and necessary, for the good of all people. The swamps may not be the most pleasant surroundings, but doing good also means making sacrifices."*

He winks at Winter and adds with familiar flair, *"And we can find a dragon to make it worthwhile, I'm sure."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Mar 27, 2020)

"Delmirev Surina; My family follows the old way of the people, so please call me Surina.  I agree that finding Ariamhodary is essential.  Such evil and blasphemy cannot be tolerated."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 30, 2020)

Anna carefully thought it over, feeling a little better after having ingested some water and food.

*"I'm fine with the swamp," *she said. *"Who is this being that we're making sure is dead?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2020)

"Everyone must have heard of the lizardfolk king who enslaved an entire town's worth of villagers to mine something in the swamps during Spring and Summer," Lady Riatta says. "Have you just arrived in Bit?"


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 31, 2020)

*"That drink'd make anyone forget about yesterday,"* Brother Pelegon jokes, but then turns to Anna with a serious expression.

*"You did just arrive, didn't you? Where are you from, anyway?"*

The monk smiles and looks around the table.

*"Not that your history matters if you're committed to helping us out, of course. Who you are today is more important than who you were before, isn't that right? I'm just curious; it's a curse."*

Then he whispers under his breath, *"I know it's not an actual curse, Bob."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 17, 2020)

Turning to Winter, Surina says "Well, one of the lizardfolk we encountered implied that Ariamhodary was a dragonborn.  And, of course, I am dragonborn.  Close enough, perhaps?" 








*OOC:*


The latter part said with good humor and a bit of a smile.  Surina can be quite serious, but she does have her lighter side.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 17, 2020)

*"It is decided, then."* stated Swithun, *"We shall deep into the swamps and find what remains of Ariamhodary, or if he is dead, we will discover if any threat remains from his machinations."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 20, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"That drink'd make anyone forget about yesterday,"* Brother Pelegon jokes, but then turns to Anna with a serious expression.
> 
> *"You did just arrive, didn't you? Where are you from, anyway?"*




*"Solace,"* she replies, her headache finally starting to clear. *"Didn't meet a lot of nonhumans - I mean, demihumans - other kinds of folk, there."* She stood, steady on her feet at last. *"I've been trying to fix that. So yes, the swamp sounds like a good place to start."*


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 20, 2020)

*"Broadening your horizons, eh lass?"* Brother Pelegon grins. 

*"Glad to know some people are smart enough to look beyond the local beliefs,"* he adds sincerely, refering to the known racist attitudes of the humans of Solace. Then with more than a bit of sarcasm, he continues, *"You'll be glad to know that not all lizardfolk are coldblooded killers and slavers."*

The monk nods when Swithun concludes they will go into the swamps to find Ariamhodary, although it could also be a nod of thanks to the servant who brings him his wine. Either way he raises his glass to the room at large.

*"So when do we leave?"* he asks before drinking a mouthfull of fermented grapes.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 26, 2020)

"Enthusiasm, I like that," Lord Tillerson says. "Okay so it seems like a good number of you want to hunt down Ariamhodary. I'm hoping that one turns out to be a wild goose chase and that he is already dead. There is a 2000 gp price on his head. So bring back proof of his demise and that will be split among those of you who go. But don't get yourselves killed trying to kill him. It's more important that we know he is still alive. That information only pays 500 gp but at least you aren't dead. Everyone who goes will also get 100 gp up front for spending between here and the swamp.

"You can provision in town. I'll give you are writ with which you can buy any reasonable gear at a few specific places in town. We have a couple representatives in the village of Ss'sslass expecting your expedition. If you buy horses, leave them in the village as the swamp is no place for riding horses. Our people in the village will make sure the horses are available to you for when you leave the swamp.

"Make sure you are well provisioned. The swamp is stingy for food in the winter. Bring more than one set of winter clothes. The swamp is wet and cold in the winter. I would suggest abandoning the mission mid-N'Drovo and resuming in the spring. The dead of winter is the worst time to be in the swamp. It isn't called the Swamp of Torment for laughs."

He nods to Lady Riatta who gets up from her seat. "So whoever is going on the mission, follow my daughter to the next room where you will receive your pre-payment and the writ. Those of you not going, I hope to convince you to go find out what you can about the problems facing the centaurs to our west."

Lady Riatta stands at the door and waits until it seems those ready to leave have left the table and those wanting to stay are not. She then opens the door and leads you to a room next door. Two guards are standing there with a bunch of sacks on a table. An older man with a ledger is also standing nearby. She goes to the table and picks up a sack. "Please step forward one by one to receive you pre-payment. Announce your name so Guthrie can record you name in the ledger. We do want to know who was sent on the mission."

        *GM:*  Okay, everyone step forward and announce your names as you receive a sack from the Lady. Afterward, Lady Riatta hands the writ to Surina. Lady Riatta will answer any questions you have as well.

Sorry this is a week late. Hopefully there is still a decent sized party still interested in playing.     

@TallIan
@ArwensDaughter 
@FitzTheRuke
@JustinCase
@Mark Chance
@Charlotte of Oz
@doghead
@Steve Gorak


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Apr 26, 2020)

Surina stepped toward the table "Delmirev Surina."  She picks up her sack with a nod of thanks.  "What are the name of our contacts as SS'sslass?" she asks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2020)

*"Swithun Baymire."* said the centaur flatly and he took his sack from Lady Riatta.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 26, 2020)

"Beltarn Fix is our man in Ss'sslass," Riatta says. "He only of like three non-lizard folk in the village. All the villagers can probably point him out."


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 27, 2020)

*”Brother Pelegon,”* the aasimar confirms as he, too, takes his sack. 

*”Can you arrange for my share to go to Tifi and her uncle if I don’t make it?”* the monk asks quietly before taking the last gulp from his drink and leaving his glass with Lady Riatta.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 27, 2020)

"You can make those arrangements here with me or with Mr. Fix before you enter the swamp," Lady Riatta says.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 27, 2020)

*”I trust you,”* Pelegon replies with a smile that he hopes makes the lady feel appreciated. Surely his semi-divine nature offsets his general unshaved dirtiness?

He proceeds to make the proper arrangements.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 29, 2020)

*"Anna Arcana,"* says Anna as she takes her sack.

Of their looks, she rolled her eyes and said *"No, it's not my legal name but it's the one you're getting."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 29, 2020)

Following Swithun, he says “Theremin of Keltarin, at your service!” he nods at lady Riatta and takes his sack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2020)

When the formalities were done, Swithun suggested, *"Let us head to the markets and equip ourselves with wet-weather and cold-weather gear, travel-feed, and other necessities."*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 3, 2020)

The writ has a few suggested locations in the Market Downs district. The owners of these shops push their assistants aside and help you directly when they learn of the writ.

        *GM:*  Everyone post in the OOC what you buy and once we have that settled you'll add it to your character sheets. I assume everyone is getting a riding horse. You probably want a draft horse to carry provisions, etc.

Unless you want to talk to the shop owners, in which case, post here IC. But I'd rather avoid the back and forth of "Hello Mrs Apothecary owner." "Hello world traveler."


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 6, 2020)

*OOC:*


Anna doesn't have anything she feels she needs to buy, but if anyone else needs to chip in for supplies, she'll take their lead and/or lend them money.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 6, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Anna doesn't have anything she feels she needs to buy, but if anyone else needs to chip in for supplies, she'll take their lead and/or lend them money.











*OOC:*


healing potions are always a good idea....


----------



## jmucchiello (May 8, 2020)

By noon, the five of you ride out of Bit east toward the village of Little Bit passing swiftly through it. Two hours later, you reach the Leed's Crossing Bridge. Surina remembers the bridge and a battle against some stirges. 

Crossing the bridge, Leed's Crossing is before you. To the north, a large number of tents can be seen. It is the location of the Bit army. Up the road a little ways is the Leed's Crossing Inn. The burnt parts have been repaired, you can see the fresh wood slats contrasting with the older weathered slats.

There aren't a lot of townsfolk here. Mostly the town is made up of soldiers and their support folk.









*OOC:*


Do you stop here or press on? It is probably four hours to Ss'slass from here. And sunset is probably a little less than four hours from now. You're call.


----------



## JustinCase (May 8, 2020)

Brother Pelegon manages to slouch even while riding his large white stallion. He is remarkably quiet during the ride, sipping from one of his waterskins every now and then.

Some of his companions may have noticed the smell of beer surrounding him, and the pitchers of wine carried by the draft horse are nearly impossible to miss. But somehow the known drunkard appears to be serious and sober, at least for now.

*"Shall we press on to Ss'slass?"* the monk suggests. *"No need to postpone our destiny."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2020)

*"The lizard-folk of Ss'slass are surprisingly hospitable."* agreed Swithun, *"We have friends there. I believe that we can reach it before it gets too dark. Let us press on."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 9, 2020)

*"I agree, I believe we should carry on."* Surina says, hoping that at least some of the children will still be awake when they arrive. She still remembered her conversations with them last time they were in the village: they had been a bright spot in a dark time.


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 10, 2020)

*"I'm open to carrying on," *says Anna, a little bewildered but pressing on gamely.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 11, 2020)

After slowing down to get through town, on the eastern edge of town there is a signpost, recently erected. It has three arrows: one pointing back into Leed's Crossing, one pointing east to Eastend, and one pointing northeast to Sss'slass. What was just a pale set of wagon ruts a few months ago is now a dirt path that someone has been clearing of large rocks. 

You gallop northeast along the dirt road. The ridge south of the temporary prison a few miles for Leed's Crossing is now a small army outpost with a signal tower. A few soldiers can be seen on the top and at the bottom of the tower. They wave in friendly manner as you go by.

About an hour before dusk you reach the edge of the swamp and have to slow down. The road is not nearly as clear of rocks and as before but much of the swamp underbrush is cleared away. Just after sun down you arrive at the village of Sss'slass. For those who have been here before, it seems slightly more urban than it was before. The center of the village has a few more permanent structures and is currently well lit by torches.

A lizardwoman of some stature stands in the middle of town and raises a hand to you. You ride up to her. Some of you recognize Chief Warden Wesspra from a few months back. "Greetings." She says. "Welcome to Sss'slass. I have been expecting you. If you'll dismount and follow me. My men will corral your steeds."

Several youthful lizardfolk come out and reach for the reins of your horses. She leads the group to a communal building that is otherwise empty at this time of night. "You have missed evening meal. But I can have something prepared for you if you like." She indicates a table where you can sit. There are only short sturdy stools around the table. Tails are not conducive to high-backed chairs. As you sit down she sits as well. "Please introduce me to the new faces."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2020)

While Swithun had taken a leadership role in organizing the group and its mission, he believed that Surina was the best qualified to lead the party. He gave her a nod, that was partly a bow, in acknowledgement of this fact.


----------



## JustinCase (May 19, 2020)

Brother Pelegon takes his seat at the table, immediately asking for some of the lizardfolk brew he had on his last visit. Then he points at every member of the party in turn and quickly lists their first names.

*"Any news?"* the aasimar inquires before his drink arrives and his attention is diverted to it and the lizardfolk who brought it.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 22, 2020)

Surina shakes her head at Brother Pelegon’s laser like focus on the brew set before him, although those watching closely caught the ghost of a smile. “Thank you for the meal. How is your village faring in the midst of all of this? While some of our companions are new to this area, we are all eager to put an end to Ariamhodary’s threat to you and to the people of the other villages.”


----------



## jmucchiello (May 22, 2020)

As you eat an older dwarf enters the room. "Welcome Thorbin," Wesspra says. 
"Good day, Wesspra," he says. "Lord Tommilson said he was sending a group into the swamp. You're the lucky huntsmen I guess. We've stabled your horses. We'll have them ready for you when you are ready to leave the swamp. Provisions are also being prepared for you when you leave, I presume, in the morning."



> How is your village faring in the midst of all of this?  ....




"Ss'sslass is thriving. We have become a trading hub between other lizardfolk villages and the pale skin folk. Thorbin and his retinue are well-liked by some of the village children."

"They love to tug on me beard." Thorbin says affectionately.

When dinner is done, Wesspra rolls out a map of the swamp. "While I wish you luck in your hunt for Ariamhodary, I tell you what I told Tommilson's son. My scouts have found no trace of the Tyrant or his followers. It is as if the swamp swallowed them whole." She points to a few places on the map to indicate where the scouts have search thoroughly.

"Or he is moving around and is thus even harder to track," Thorbin says.

"Yes."

        *GM:*  I'll have a map ready soon. I've been putting off posting this until the map was ready but that's taking a bit long than I'd like.

The areas she pointed to are mostly south and east of Sss'sslass.


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 23, 2020)

Anna tried not to gawk, but it was difficult when she was surrounded by lizardfolk, whose ways werenew to her. But she did her best to be respectful of local custom, trying not to think about the lizard on a stick she'd recently eaten as she watched them prepare a meal.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2020)

Swithun looked at the map with a furrowed brow, trying to decide where he would hide. In the end he decided that _he_ would never chose to hide in a swamp, and was out of his depth as to where to begin to look. He hoped Surina would have an idea.


----------



## JustinCase (May 25, 2020)

Brother Pelegon looks over at the map, almost spilling his drink over it but catching himself at the last second.

*"So you scouted here, here and there, but not there?"* he clarifies, pointing at several places on the map. He tries to make sense of it, thinking back to when he ran away from the monastery that was his home, finding a place that was unlikely for someone to stumble upon.









*OOC:*


Is there a check I can make to figure it out? I'll just roll a D20 so we can add the relevant number if you know which skill or ability suits best.

insight on the map: 1D20 = [9] = 9


----------



## jmucchiello (May 30, 2020)

*GM:*  Sorry this took so long.

The numbered rows represent the hex to the left and the hex to the lower right of the number. So the hexes with C E G I K etc are in row 1 as are the hexes to the lower right of those hexes. (In fact, all the letter markers are in row 1.)
The brown patches are less "swampy" and the green patches are more "swampy".
The villages with dots in the circles are the ones that use to be in Ariamhoadry's army. They are mostly deserted and have little of value in them aside from shelter from the rain.
The red blob is where the scouts have scouted already.
Swamp Fort and Michel's Ruin have been on the larger scale maps since the campaign began.
Loss'sass is a village like Sss'slass, neutral to Ariamhoadry's uprising. They are a little jealous of Sss'slass' recent good times with the mammalian humanoids.
Devanna's fissure is a "bottomless pit" according to swamp legend. It is over 400 yards wide in several places.
Dragon's Mount is where a Green dragon family live. That's all the lizardfolk know.
The Ettins way to the north are basically rumor as no one has gone near Dragon's Mount in a hundred years.
Iljarta's Hut (ILJARATA) is the home of a hag/witch.
     






Brother Pelegon says, *"So you scouted here, here and there, but not there?"* 

*"Crossing the Gassassa east of Kasslass is difficult. The river is thirty feet down and the only bridge that use to be there is but a single rope across the 150 foot span. So we stayed to this side of the river," *Wesspra explains.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 30, 2020)

"I think we should consider checking Devanna's Pit or Dragon's Mount."  Surina says.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2020)

*"I presume that crossing the river south of the flooded mine is easier, as you have scouted around Loos'sass."* said Swithun, expecting to hear where the best ford might be, *"Is there any reason to believe that we would then have trouble following the river northward toward the fissure, while searching the east bank?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (May 31, 2020)

*"There is a ford north and slightly west of Ossal where you can cross to head toward Loos'sass,"* Wesspra says.

Thorbin says, *"I've made that journey once. The swamp is very wet down there."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2020)

*Ah, a journey of six miles to Ossal and then north-west a mile or so to find the ford."* calculated Swithun, *"Ten to Loos'ass, if we keep our bearings. What do you know of that place, and can you take us there?"*









*OOC:*


Ford around AA30, I suppose.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 31, 2020)

*GM:*  More like Y30     

*"Sorry, I have to stay here,"* Thorbin says. *"I won't be headed out that way for another two weeks."*

Wesspra says to Surina, *"You won't find much at the pit. A bunch of kobolds live there. They don't like people sticking their tails where they don't belong. And there are Dragons on the mount. If that doesn't deter you, may the gods favor you."*


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2020)

Brother Pelegon nods sagely before taking another big sip of his drink. He has no inclination that the suggested locations are not where they are meant to be, but the aasimar decides he will see if his angelic guide will say otherwise during his dreams tonight.

He takes a look at his drink with some regret. He'll have to be at least somewhat sober to be able to dream, and that means rationing this last one.

*"Hey Anna,"* the monk says with a smile, *"You remember this stuff, right? Want to share a jug with me and these people?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 2, 2020)

Theremin didn’t participate much to the discussion, but followed it attentively.

“I’ll gladly share with you Brother Pelegon!” he says, smiling









*OOC:*


 Sorry for being MIA, I’m back


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 7, 2020)

"We've made up a building you can bed down in tonight," Thorbin says. "I assume you'll head out in the morning. Wherever you decide to go."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2020)

Brother Pelegon nods gratefully at Thorbin before sharing a drink with Theremin and whoever wants to join in. Anyone sober enough to notice may see that the monk is uncharacteristically holding back on the amount of liquor he consumes, instead acting funny and loving the attention for his seemingly drunken antics.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Swithun nodded, *"Tomorrow we will march to Slees and then head directly east. We will find the ford, cross, and turn north for Loos'sass. From there, we will search north by north-west between the two ridges."*


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 8, 2020)

Surina nods her agreement. "May Essembri, Palientar, and ....." she pauses a moment, as though she is straining to remember, before continuing, "Issostle guide our path tomorrow."  She is careful to thank their hosts for the meal and a place to stay.  She raises a brow ridge at Brother Pelegon's antics: she has not missed that he is consuming less than usual.   She keeps her eyes out for the lizardfolk younglings and, if they are around, engages them in conversation (and even play) if they are amenable.  She will retire to the sleeping place early and spend a while in prayer before settling in for the night.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 13, 2020)

The night passes peacefully. The arrangements are actually quiet comfortable. In the morning you rise, a lite breakfast is provided. Thorbin arrives as some of you are still getting ready. He gifts the party six greater healing potions (4d4+4 hp). "Hopefully you won't need these," he says, though he knows that's unlikely.

At the edge of the village, a few scouts are gathered with Warchief Wesspra. "Good luck to you." One of the scouts steps up to Surina and says in Draconic, "If you find him and kill him, plunge this dagger into his hide." He hands her a small knife, almost one for a child. "Do this for my Lassasso, please."

        *GM:*  Marching order. I would like a list of "we are always doing this?" "periodically we do that." that applies to the group and to each pc individually.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 13, 2020)

Surina nods, to the scout and secures the dagger among her belongings.









*OOC:*


how should we divy up the greater healing potions? One each?  I think that leaves us one extra, unless I'm misremembering our party count.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 13, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"Hey Anna,"* the monk says with a smile, *"You remember this stuff, right? Want to share a jug with me and these people?"*




*"Mm-mm."* Anna shakes her head. *"Once just about traded my stomach for my mouth, thanks."*

In the marching order, she is second from the back.


----------



## ArwensDaughter (Jun 13, 2020)

Missed the marching order request. Surina will happily go first or second. Combat wise she does best in melee. But her perception isn’t great, so she will gladly yield first place if someone else is better at keeping an eye out for things. She will have her shield strapped to her arm. Despite not being particularly perceptive, she will be trying to watch the landscape carefully. She will take time for prayer each time they take a break, and can be frequently heard praying under her breath as they travel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Swithun alternated his time between conferring with Surina in the front of the group, and scouting slightly ahead. With his four legs, he was able to quickly move back-and-forth, and he was both quiet and observant.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 14, 2020)

Theremin waited for everyone to wake then started an inspiring tune on his lute. He talked about heroes   Of the past that went on noble adventures similar to theirs.
After this, he ate breakfast, and periodically peaked out of their dwelling to see how the lizard folks lived. All of this while getting ready for the day.

He grabs two healing potion from the lot. “Many thanks Thorbin! Companions, I am taking two because I am not much of a frontline fighter. My intent is togive these to others when needed. We should split the rest”









*OOC:*


 are we 6? If so, he grabs only 1 potion

use of the inspiring leader feat (7 temp hp to all) Theremin will always use the feat after short rests.

he is not particularly observant, but a decent sneak and a great face. I see him going in the middle to the end of the marching order


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 15, 2020)

Brother Pelegon is getting reacquainted with waking up early and not too hungover; it's been a while. The monk enjoys the sun as it gets up between the trees surrounding the camp, and the gradual stirring of his companions.

Speaking little, Pelegon eats a little and takes one of the potions with a word of thanks, placing it within easy reach on a loop on his belt. Using his quarterstaff as a sort of walking stick, the aasimar walks more firmly than usual, obviously not affected so much by drinks.









*OOC:*


Pelegon will bring up the rear. He's quick enough to get to the front if needed, and it's a good idea to protect the wizard from attacks from behind.

I think we have this order so far... I think that's all of us, right?

1. Swithun
2. Surina
3. Theremin
4. Anna
5. Brother Pelegon

I assume we take this order by default, unless we specify otherwise?


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


Yeah, this order looks good to me!


----------

